# The All New FatBusters 2010 thread!



## Boothh

https://i40.tinypic.com/2quq5b7.jpg
Hi! and welcome to the all new fat busters thread! well our old thread has pretty much died and it doesnt get updated anymore, so we have decided to up sticks and come over here! and hopefully we can gain some new members :)

our weigh in is on a MONDAY! so if you weigh in on any other day please remember to post it again on monday weigh so i can update all together and its less confusing :)

i am going to list our members on this front page so if your new (or a long standing member ;) ) please fill this in for me so i can update the page..

starting weight -
goal weight - 
lost so far -


you dont have to tell us how much you weigh if you dont want to but please tell us your goal weight and how much you have lost so far :)

come on girlies dont be shy!! :)
*The All New FatBusters 2010 Members List*

Spoiler
Boothh -
starting weight - 15st 9lbs
goal weight - 12st
lost so far - 26lbs
current weight - 13st11lbs

MummyToAmberx -
starting weight - 240lb
goal weight -154lb 
lost so far - 57.5lbs
current weight - 13st .5bs

Glitterfairy -
starting weight - 11st 7lbs
goal weight - 11st
lost so far -

x-MummyToBe-x
starting weight - 13st 11lbs
goal weight - 10st
lost so far - 14lbs 
current weight - 12st 11lbs

Jennifer89 -
starting weight - 198lbs
goal weight - 105lbs
lost so far - 20.7lbs
current Weight 177.3

kacey c
starting weight - 11st 2lb
goal weight - 9st
lost so far - 9lb
current weight- 10st 7lb

Kimboowee - 
Start weight - 13st 11lbs
Goal weight - 9st 12lbs
Lost so far - 4st 13lbs

Mellie1988 -
Start weight: 10st 1.5lbs 
Goal weight: 9st
Lost so far: 4.5lbs
current weight 9st 11lbs

Vici
Start weight - 224lbs
Goal weight - 150lbs
Loss this week - 4lbs
Current weight - 212lbs

tmr1234
starting weight -13st11
goal weight - 10st
lost so far- 39lbs 
weight today 10st 13lbs 

panther19
started at 100Cm belly 
Lost 13 cm
currently 87M 

expecting09
starting weight - 12st4lbs
goal weight - 9st6lbs
current weight - 11st4.5lbs

meow951
Starting weight 12 stone
Goal weight 10 stone
Amount lost so far 3lbs

blah11
Starting Weight - 139lbs 
Goal Weight - 120lbs


​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

love the pic, lol. I can't copy & paste on my phone so il pop on later :)


----------



## Boothh

i know what you mean haha iphone only copys and pastes when it feels like it!


----------



## jennifer89

Hiiii :flower:

*Start:* 198
*Goal:* 105
*Lost:* 16.7

(i'm only 5'1 so a weight of 105 gives me a BMI of 20, so its not too low! :thumbup:)


----------



## Boothh

hey and welcome well done on your loss so far hun! how are you losing weight? any particular diet? calorie control? or just healthy eating? :) xx


----------



## jennifer89

Boothh said:


> hey and welcome well done on your loss so far hun! how are you losing weight? any particular diet? calorie control? or just healthy eating? :) xx

Hiii :)

I'm calorie counting aiming for between 1000-1300 cals a day, and trying healthy eating, but not a strick diet, i've cut all fizzy drinks & i'm drinking 1.5 Litres of water a day :thumbup:... i'm on week 5 ATM (day 29) 

excercise i'm just walking & playing on the wii fit.

i'm loosing weight and inches but i can't tell a difference :nope:

:flower: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jennifer - ive only recently been able to tell the diff.. You will feel it soon!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Love the crazy cupcake Becky!

I'm in.I will update my weight on Monday. xxx


----------



## Boothh

jennifer - i have lost 19lbs so far too and im just noticing a difference, jeans i couldnt get up over my bum before christmas fit me now, and iv noticed my legs look smalls and my stomach doesnt stick out as much! but cus you see yourself everyday its harder to notice, im gunna start taking a monthly picture and then see if i can tell a difference :) are you not hungry eating so few calories? i try and stick to under 1500, but i weight over 14st so i can still lose weight doing that lol!

so far today iv done not very well! eek

breakfast - jam donut 220cals
lunch - some apple freddy frog jelly sweets 100cals and 2crumpets with scrape of olive spread and scrape of lowfat cheese spread 200cals, 

so im at around 520 cals so far today!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

starting weight - 240lb
goal weight -154lb 
lost so far - 37.5lbs

becki that aint bad as for cals! Iv had more soo far, hollie not happy again so exercise next to none :(

i decided to have dinner today instead having food fot tea. Im stuffed! Had ww pizza was lovely! with 100g wedges so 483 cals for that + brekki shake 230 cals & snack before brekki was 144 cals. All got left for today is another shake 1 more snack.


----------



## Boothh

i love them ww pizzas they are nice i had a frozen ww pizza the other day though n it wasnt anywere near as nice though bigger lol!

im making OH a steak pie for tea and im in 2 minds whether to have any of it haha, cus tbh i do make a great steak pie lol, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

can you get them chilled to? I had a frozen chicken 1, when i seen size of it, no way this going fill me up, well it proved me wrong lol.

im oh would love something like that, i aint got clue how make pie's. why unsure about having any?


----------



## Boothh

yeah the fresh are alot smaller but alot nice i had ham and pineapple will have to try the chicken one lol, 

i dunno cus the meats fatty then all the gravy, then pastry is really fatty! and have mash and veg with it it will be a really high cal tea, 

its really easy haha, all i do is buy a can of stewed steak, so you dont have spend hours cooking the meat and its got gravy already in, chop up some potatoes in little chunks and boil em then mix it all together oh and put like a grated onion in (OH hates onions so i have to hide them lmao) then just shove it all in a pie dish and get some ready roll short crust pastry, put it over the top and shove in the oven for 20minutes haha, always cheat thats the answer to anything hahaha xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

iv never seen the chillled ww pizzas before. 

i may have to try that but id prob do my own meat in slow cooker first, can not find out all cals per 100g for what ya putting in? maybe just have like 250g serving.


----------



## Boothh

dont have any kitchen scales though :dohh: i can figure it out off all the packets but it will take ages lmao, yeah iv done the meat before like that but it takes hours and i dont have the time anymore so i just get it out the tin, it tastes exactly the same and hardly any calorie difference, xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

can you tell me cals in tinned meat if you can remember when you do it please.

i weigh all my food out separately. Lol. Stick too 100g of each or 80g depending on cals.


----------



## Boothh

per 100g is 124cal which is not bad considering its got gravy on and thats high cal isnt it, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i know asda own brand gravy is in crap basically lol aye that aint bad in cals.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Not had a too bad day.

Breakfast-Yoghurt
Lunch-Small bowl of tomato soup and a bag of low fat crisps. 1 ricecake
Dinner-Will be quorn curry with rice i think.

I WILL be 11stone! I just have to be focused and get on with it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

asda gravy nearly 400 cals per 100g has 31g fat per 100g hahaha.

glitter what weight you at at the mo? Yes you will be 11st i shall be joining you :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Just under 11 and a half stone.Although i'm very bloated from Af at the moment.I'm finding the last half stone will not shift.

11stone is a good weight for my height of 5ft 8 and a 1/2 inches


----------



## Boothh

yeah thats what i am well about 5'9 me, 11st 4lbs is perfect bmi of 22 for me but i wanna be 12st really cus i am a small size 12 at 12st and i am quite broad shouldered and wide hipped so any smaller i look weird :)

had for tea, very small portion of steak pie, garden peas and 3 happy stars potato shapes, 500cals, then had a toffee sundae which was 280cals so bout 1300 for the day but gunna have a glass of wine or 2 later ¬_¬


----------



## daniandbaby

starting weight - 12 STONE 2LB
goal weight -10 stone
lost so far - 0

I am starting slimming world on saturday...So excited!!!


----------



## Boothh

hey there ill add you to the list now :)


----------



## Kimboowee

Start weight 13st 11
Goal weight 9st 12
Lost so far 4st 13lbs

Doing cambridge. Ordered my wedding dress today so I HAVE to do it otherwise im up sh!t creek!


----------



## Boothh

added you :) 

good morning everybody, going to a party tonight so tryna be low cal so i can have a little drink, 
breakfast - none yet cuppa with skimmed milk and sweetner

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

becki, if know what may be drinking search database on fitness pal for cals i was doing that last night for tomorrow lol.


----------



## Boothh

haha i do that anyway stick to spirits and diet coke less cals that way haha xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiya 

yay we have our new thread now :happydance: i've been good lately but i am having a takeaway tonight as my treat 
night not getting pizza or anything like that though doubt a burger is much better but nvm! 

xx


----------



## Boothh

hiyerrrrrrr :p

late breakfast of 2 crumpets with scrape of olive spread and scrape of lowfat cheese spread, 200cals, :)


----------



## Boothh

oh mtb fill the thing in pn the first page for me please so i can update :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laura - I found out a medium (8 slices) of 1 of my fav domino's pizza is 2500 cals! I used to always get large.

Pizza OH would get from pizza hut 8 slices was 3500 cals! Like saying in other thread, thats put me welll off them now.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Im going to tell you all that on the monday becki :D

Bloody hell that's loads of cls! i wonder how many calories a cheeseburger has then!? 

xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I think im going to just get a chicken kebab instead dont really want a burger lol


----------



## Boothh

a big mac has about 470, dunno bout from a takeaway google it, not ate anything else todya but gunna have something before we go cus i dont wanna pick at food all night ha xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i found takeaway chicken kebab 700 cals
donner 1 just over 1000 cals


----------



## Boothh

right so 

breakfast - 2crumpets with scrape of olive spread and scrape of lowfat cheese spread 200cals
lunch - none
dinner - southern fried chicken wrap and a snacksize muller rice, 450cals
at the party i had, 2egg mayo sandwichs (small triangles so equiv of 1slice of bread) 
1 mini sausage roll, about 3tblspoons of veg pasta salad, and a bite of a cookie, oh and had 2gin and diet lemonades, so dont think i did too bad considering there was soo much nice food around haha, dont think iv gone over cals but gunna have a glass or 2 of wine tonight now but nvm its friday eh xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiii :D

Okay today so far ive had

2 slices of small toast and 3 small cookies the cookies was around 200cls dont really know about the bread im trying not to calorie count now tbh lol i get obsessed with it :\ 

xx


----------



## Boothh

Don't do it if you get like that with it cus it's bad, 
dint av any wine last night so saved cals there but havin some tonight lol n a pizza, oh wants bk when we go town so we will see lol x


----------



## daniandbaby

I am actually 11 stone 13 lbs went to my first slimming world class today.

Dont know if I lost 3 lbs or if the boots scales were wrong lol
can u update me on the main page plz


----------



## Boothh

yeah ill do it now hun, 

right had bloody burger king with OH i dont cal count on weekends anyways but i need to start being better cus its ridiculous how crap i go on weekends, and weve got bbq chicken pizza for tea tonight and goin cinema tonight so ill have to stay away from the popcorn haha xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I went to blackpool pleasure beach yesterday great to say wasnt tempted by huge hotdogs, fish & chips, fast food places, loved it! Had a lovely dinner, of tuna baguette, i only managed to eat 3/4 of it i was proper stuffed :D was about 1:30pm, went out at 8pm for a chinese i wasnt even hungry at this point, basically ate next to nothing (look at my thread i wrote down what ive date) so good to feel i dont need to eat everything nice i see in sight :D

OH taking me to taybarns for dinner, im pretty confident i can control eat just as well there :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ugh ive been crap today :\

2 Bountys 
Big sunday dinner 

Gonna try and eat maybe just a little sandwich later on! 

xx


----------



## Boothh

i was awful yesterday looked on the scales and its looking really bad for me tomorrow :(

only had a smoothie so far today, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laura - sunday dinner is fine if don't go over the top. I did 1 for 400 cals.

taybarns was totally gorgeous!!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Whats Taybarns?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Glitterfairy said:


> Whats Taybarns?

Basically 34metre food line, of help yourself as many times as you like :D 

https://www.taybarns.com/


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Taybarns is lush :D i been there a few times lol xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aye 1 by metro centre. Least that 1 closer to my rents. Took 27miles to nearest 1 here. No fairrr!


----------



## Boothh

im gunna look if theres any near me haha sounds good!

today iv been abit crap, 

smoothie for breakfast and muller rice, some carrot cake at my friends house and now having chicken kiev, happy stars and beans, 
tomorrow i am back on it properly i need to lose this weight!


----------



## Boothh

omg that looks so good and theres one in barnsley, which is like 40min drive from us thats the nearest but i well wanna go now haha, i have no self control though so maybe its a bad idea! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

it kinda took us that long as was straight down M6 which nightmare for traffic. Well worth the drive. I think plenty of 'healither' options. My god i wanted 1 slice of there pizza is lush but i managed to take just 1 bite off OH. 

i was gunna give amber kiev other day that OH had brought but had 35g fat in was shocked


----------



## Boothh

The more expensive ones don't have as much fat in and you can get low fat ones!
I dint check how much fat was in mine but it was 300cals lol

COME ON GIRLS ITS WEIGH IN DAY!!!

Says me still lying in bed lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ahh, i shall look for low fat ones. Think these had just under 300cals.

Yes, c'mon i wanna hear all ya losses!! :)


----------



## jennifer89

2.6LB Gain :wacko:

No idea how, i've been soooo good, & tons of water drank! Hmm

:flower: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jennifer - your ticker was on 19lb lost ? Now 14lb lost its well confusing me like lol.

Chin up, just 1 of then things, time of month? Or week after time of month? Thats when i have a gain.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Starting afresh so can you please put my start weight down as 11st 7lbs.First goal is 11stone.

I need my butt kicked into gear so if you ladies see me being naughty please shout at me!


----------



## jennifer89

MummyToAmberx said:


> Jennifer - your ticker was on 19lb lost ? Now 14lb lost its well confusing me like lol.
> 
> Chin up, just 1 of then things, time of month? Or week after time of month? Thats when i have a gain.

lol i know sorry, i sneakily weighed during the week, which said i lost, so i put it on MFP, but forgot it would automatically update on here :dohh:

so my gain 2.6LB is from last mondays weigh in ... if that makes sence...

could be that? i started taking my pill again on friday after my break week... you think that could be it? why do we gain AFTER it? hmmm 

Just looked back at my weight loss last time AF came, and the week after that was the week i STS, so maybe its that?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jennifer89 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Jennifer - your ticker was on 19lb lost ? Now 14lb lost its well confusing me like lol.
> 
> Chin up, just 1 of then things, time of month? Or week after time of month? Thats when i have a gain.
> 
> lol i know sorry, i sneakily weighed during the week, which said i lost, so i put it on MFP, but forgot it would automatically update on here :dohh:
> 
> so my gain 2.6LB is from last mondays weigh in ... if that makes sence...
> 
> could be that? i started taking my pill again on friday after my break week... you think that could be it? why do we gain AFTER it? hmmm
> 
> Just looked back at my weight loss last time AF came, and the week after that was the week i STS, so maybe its that?Click to expand...

yeah that makes sense now :)
Id say it sounds likely to be that, many ladies gain week of it, but i always do week after its gone, even before started taking mini pill, my pack ended sat a think so im prepared for this week lol. 

something to watch out for next 1, maybe you;ll see a pattern?


----------



## jennifer89

MummyToAmberx said:


> jennifer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Jennifer - your ticker was on 19lb lost ? Now 14lb lost its well confusing me like lol.
> 
> Chin up, just 1 of then things, time of month? Or week after time of month? Thats when i have a gain.
> 
> lol i know sorry, i sneakily weighed during the week, which said i lost, so i put it on MFP, but forgot it would automatically update on here :dohh:
> 
> so my gain 2.6LB is from last mondays weigh in ... if that makes sence...
> 
> could be that? i started taking my pill again on friday after my break week... you think that could be it? why do we gain AFTER it? hmmm
> 
> Just looked back at my weight loss last time AF came, and the week after that was the week i STS, so maybe its that?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that makes sense now :)
> Id say it sounds likely to be that, many ladies gain week of it, but i always do week after its gone, even before started taking mini pill, my pack ended sat a think so im prepared for this week lol.
> 
> something to watch out for next 1, maybe you;ll see a pattern?Click to expand...

My Pattern so far is:

[1] 7LB
[2] STS/Gain
[3] Small Loss (1.3LB)

Then i've had the first 2 again? so maybe next week it'll be a 1 LB Loss? hhmmmmm


​


----------



## Jadey121

Can i join in please? :flower:

Starting weight 12st 12lbs
Now - 11st 8lbs

Do you do weigh ins every monday? If so i wont weigh myself today ill wait :)


----------



## Boothh

sure you can hun, yeah we do weigh in every monday, whats your goal weight? x


----------



## l0tt

Can i Join in? I don't have scales though so don't know what to do :shrug: x


----------



## Boothh

actually so annoyed with myself..
gained 1lb so what do i do make a big bowl of chips and cheese and mayo :dohh:

such an idiot, i really think first AF after mmc is on the way cus all iv wanterd to eat is crap the last few days and im bloated and gained :( godsakeee, need to lose next week or ill be gutted, just feel crap now i only had 1lb to lose and i wouldve been able to say 'iv lost 20lbs'


----------



## Boothh

l0tt said:


> Can i Join in? I don't have scales though so don't know what to do :shrug: x

yeah course you can, do you plan on getting scales? or do you have a particular dress size or something your aiming for? just so i can post your goal on the main page :) xx


----------



## l0tt

I'd like to get to a size 10/12, i'm currently a 14 & just generally tone up. Just people to talk to would be nice :thumbup: you can say no to me if you would like x


----------



## Jadey121

Boothh said:


> sure you can hun, yeah we do weigh in every monday, whats your goal weight? x

10 stone :thumbup:

Looking forward to the next weigh in :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

l0tt said:


> I'd like to get to a size 10/12, i'm currently a 14 & just generally tone up. Just people to talk to would be nice :thumbup: you can say no to me if you would like x

dont be silly everyones welcome here! :) ill put you up on the members list now :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> actually so annoyed with myself..
> gained 1lb so what do i do make a big bowl of chips and cheese and mayo :dohh:
> 
> such an idiot, i really think first AF after mmc is on the way cus all iv wanterd to eat is crap the last few days and im bloated and gained :( godsakeee, need to lose next week or ill be gutted, just feel crap now i only had 1lb to lose and i wouldve been able to say 'iv lost 20lbs'

If you feeling bloated get plenty water down u it gets rid of bloating :thumbup:

focus on week ahead :) youve done good!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jennifer89 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jennifer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Jennifer - your ticker was on 19lb lost ? Now 14lb lost its well confusing me like lol.
> 
> Chin up, just 1 of then things, time of month? Or week after time of month? Thats when i have a gain.
> 
> lol i know sorry, i sneakily weighed during the week, which said i lost, so i put it on MFP, but forgot it would automatically update on here :dohh:
> 
> so my gain 2.6LB is from last mondays weigh in ... if that makes sence...
> 
> could be that? i started taking my pill again on friday after my break week... you think that could be it? why do we gain AFTER it? hmmm
> 
> Just looked back at my weight loss last time AF came, and the week after that was the week i STS, so maybe its that?Click to expand...
> 
> yeah that makes sense now :)
> Id say it sounds likely to be that, many ladies gain week of it, but i always do week after its gone, even before started taking mini pill, my pack ended sat a think so im prepared for this week lol.
> 
> something to watch out for next 1, maybe you;ll see a pattern?Click to expand...
> 
> My Pattern so far is:
> 
> [1] 7LB
> [2] STS/Gain
> [3] Small Loss (1.3LB)
> 
> Then i've had the first 2 again? so maybe next week it'll be a 1 LB Loss? hhmmmmm
> 
> 
> ​Click to expand...

I mean week after youve had your break, see if going be sts or slight gain, if so you'll know its just mother nature :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

l0tt said:


> Can i Join in? I don't have scales though so don't know what to do :shrug: x

wii fit?
boots scales?

you live not far from me :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

thanks mta, just annoying when you work hard and then gain, though i did slack of last week its just hard 
and jess isnt well hes had a cough for a few days but now hes wheezy and keeps coughing flem up, tryna get him in at the docs but they arnt answering!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I know the feeling becki, i got loads that through 15st range. 
aww bless, hope hes better soon! my docs are useless.
hollie just screaming with teething pain everytime put her down shes off again.


----------



## Boothh

aww bless has she got any through yet? jesses got 4 teeth and another 4comin through by the looks of it, but you can hear something on his chest so i dont just wanna put it down to teething incase theres something wrong :/ got him in at 4.50 so we shall see what they say x


----------



## Boothh

oo btw theres this thing in boots that really helped jess, its called a teething blanket, got loads of chewy bits on and like abit you can put your finger in and let them chew on it, hes loves it, he loved it when he was her age too cus he was abit too young to really be able to do the teething toys himself, its about 6pounds i think xx


----------



## Boothh

that it for weighing in then?

had a salad bar from morrisions for tea, though didnt finish it, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Becki - no she hasnt im shocked! amber had her frist at 4 months, they are so alike yet soooo different. 

How did the app go for jesse? I shall have a look at boots thanks for that.

Ohh i love salad bar at morrisons.

For tea i had tuna, lettuce wrap with bit of salad cream, 100g of potato wedges & 100g beetroot about 400 cals :)


----------



## Boothh

aww jess has been teething since about 3months and he has now got 4teeth but only came through in the last 3weeks!! 

they said he had a mild dose of viral trachietis, or something, its an infection of the upper respiratory system apprently lol, they just said keep an eye on him and if he becomes unwell or gets a temperature then to bring him back and they will give anti biotics, thanks for asking xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ohh amber had that before, not very nice. Hope back himself soon, no problem! :)

Wow... I do hope hollies dont leave it to late, amber had almost full set by time she was 1. 

What everyone doing today? Am all on my own & cold.


----------



## Boothh

aw i know i thought he'd have loads by now but nope he was a late starter, 

did it take long to go when amber had it ? i hate hearing his little cough its awful xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Does he crawl? I cannit remember when amber started. I know when started walking though. 

After id been to docs, she was better about 7 days later. 

She got a bad cold in feb i think this year, really bad chesty cough, worst she'd had so far, that didnt go till 14 days later, then rest of us got it. Roll on when she starts school, be ill every month haha.


----------



## Boothh

yeah hes just started in the last month or two crawling now i cant get him to keep still his favourite thing is disconnecting the internet, i think hes gunna be an electrition lol he LOVES wires! 
do you find it easy having 2 close together? xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hi i forgot to weigh myself this morning and havent been on here today cause been out all day and was at friends house drinking will finally weigh myself tomorrow :) xx


----------



## Boothh

hey no worries hun, just having a bottle of wine meself haha and some supernoodles ¬_¬


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hahaha wires! 

Amber thing was taking all dvd/games off tv unit then putting them in a line.

It werent easy at first, like first couple weeks after OH went back to work i was hard, i dont have any my family live close so pretty much all down to me. Once got used to the new way of life, planning ahead my days etc it got easier. I do have harder days but overall its fine. 

Im on site: www.mysupermarket.co.uk 
Got on this through 'change for life' which took me to a tool on NSH to this. Im liking how got all calories per 100g! Makes life so much easier for me.


----------



## Boothh

oo will have to have a look on there inabit, im on ebay getting bid happy i think, ¬_¬ 

gunna write today off as a bad day, and im off to the docs to talk about ttc tomorrow so im sure they will give me some advice on losing weight, at my mums docs they give a free pass for all the gyms owned by the council in the area so you get free, classes, gym and swimming, plus like use of the saunas etc its really good hope they might have something like that round here! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Morning :)

Weighed myself and im 13 stone 11lbs :( really needa lose a lil bit of weight for my birthday meal and drinks this month! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Morning :)
> 
> Weighed myself and im 13 stone 11lbs :( really needa lose a lil bit of weight for my birthday meal and drinks this month! x

That a loss, stay the same or gain? 

I cant wait till am 13st 10lb, lightest recorded on my wii fit since having it :D


----------



## Amy-Lea

*starting weight -* 14st
*goal weight - * 11st 4lbs
*lost so far -* 2.5lbs

Was my first weigh in last night, doing the Slimming World diet :wave:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> oo will have to have a look on there inabit, im on ebay getting bid happy i think, ¬_¬
> 
> gunna write today off as a bad day, and im off to the docs to talk about ttc tomorrow so im sure they will give me some advice on losing weight, at my mums docs they give a free pass for all the gyms owned by the council in the area so you get free, classes, gym and swimming, plus like use of the saunas etc its really good hope they might have something like that round here! x

Thats not bad stuff! Only i dont have confidence to go to a gym on my own or swimming!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Amy-Lea said:


> *starting weight -* 14st
> *goal weight - * 11st 4lbs
> *lost so far -* 2.5lbs
> 
> Was my first weigh in last night, doing the Slimming World diet :wave:

Well done:thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im on asda doing online shop, so far ive spent £18 on vegetables & salads haha


----------



## holl1109

starting weight - 13st-6
goal weight - 10st
lost so far -

i need to lose serious weight, i dont fit into any of my clothes. depressed is not the word.


----------



## Boothh

added you 2 new ones :) 

laura will you fill that thing in for me so i can put you up ;)

only just got up jess had a super lie in til 11.45!!

not had food yet just having a brew then gunna make something :) xx


----------



## Boothh

lunch - cheese and tomato sandwich, using low fat cheese and low fat mayo - 300cals

:)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

iv just had my 2nd shake. Stuffed ha. Only drank 1L so far today.. Im usually bit further ahead than that. Im really not expecting 2lb loss this week, period been trying to come every day since saturday. Thought may given up by now but nope.


----------



## Boothh

i think my AF is on the way, its been 4weeks now since mmc so it should be due anytime, and iv been straying, wanting to eat sweets and crap and i never want sweets normally through the month til im about to come on, friggin annoying!
and i know thats why iv put weight on cus im well bloated, water dont do anything for me though cus i have ibs so im nearly always bloated anyway :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i hope yours makes an appearance. I was hoping with me taking mini pill id get luckynot have any more for a while see how next few days go. 
iv managed hop back on the bike before girls afternoon nap. Right killing me back now.


----------



## Boothh

grrr i cant get through to my landlord!!! i need permission to knock this stupid wooden stairs and gate down, absolutly sick of it, we cant use it cus its rickety and not screwed to the wall properly, but chavs think its a public right of way and use it all the time, we put a lock on the gate so they cant use the stairs i stood and watched through the window two chavs tryna rip the gate off the hinges so they could get up, its just attracting chavs walkin through my garden so i cant leave nothing outside or on the line cus it will get nicked, and if i rip it down ill be in trouble, i hope it gives way on the chavs and breaks there legs i seriously do!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Stayed the same i think i cant remember what i weighed the week before now im sure i was 11.13 though x


----------



## holl1109

thank you boothh.

for lunch i had a sandwich with ww bread and extra light phillidelphia and a bag of snack a jacks. am so hungry now.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

holl1109 said:


> thank you boothh.
> 
> for lunch i had a sandwich with ww bread and extra light phillidelphia and a bag of snack a jacks. am so hungry now.

water water water lol


----------



## holl1109

ha just made a black coffee and having a ww yogurt. im going to be bouncing off of the walls with all this coffee


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Heres my erm info becki to add :)

Start weight 11 stone 13lb
Goal weight 10 stone

erm do you need anything else?

heights 5.5 
and i would like to be 10 stone by christmas or sooner if possible :D


----------



## Kimboowee

Im switching to WW as of tomorrow. I can't do CD I miss vodka too much =[


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Heres my erm info becki to add :)
> 
> Start weight 11 stone 13lb
> Goal weight 10 stone
> 
> erm do you need anything else?
> 
> heights 5.5
> and i would like to be 10 stone by christmas or sooner if possible :D

im confused, i thought you were in 13st range?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Kimboowee said:


> Im switching to WW as of tomorrow. I can't do CD I miss vodka too much =[

you've achieved alot of cb from looking at your ticker :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I mean 13 stone 11! wth is up with me lately my minds going :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

haha!


----------



## Boothh

lunch - lowfat cheese and tomato sandwich - 300cals
dinner - chicken enchilladas with cheese and bacon potato skins and abit of sour cream, - 700cals
snack - half a bottle of full fat coke in the car 100cals
snack - chocolate eclair - 270cals

total - 1370cals today :)


----------



## holl1109

so diets going well had mcdonalds for tea:haha:


----------



## Boothh

haha nvm, i am one for ruining the day with a maccies or burger king haha, doing ok for once now though, cus i think putting on has gave me a kick up the arse haha x


----------



## holl1109

ha ha i did have diet coke instead of milkshake though.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Had a yummy low fat homemade Rosemary Conley Chicken korma for dinner.Bet i stink of garlic now!


----------



## Boothh

see healthy ;) hahahaha x


----------



## Boothh

i love garlic, i have garlic paste in the cupboard and i put it in everything haha x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Glitterfairy said:


> Had a yummy low fat homemade Rosemary Conley Chicken korma for dinner.Bet i stink of garlic now!

I LOVE korma!!


----------



## Glitterfairy

It's so yummy! My son loves it too so we all have that around my Mums.Lovely!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jealous.

I order a WW chicken curry i right fancy 1 seems they were on offer id be stupid not to, got some WW nan bread, looking forward too it. :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Do you want the recipe for it hun?


----------



## Boothh

i do haha, i love korma, does it taste like a proper korma? xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

It's lovely and creamy.

Really Creamy Chicken Korma Recipe
Serves 4 
Per serving 213 cals 5.5g fat

3x150g skinless chicken breasts,chopped
1 red onion,chopped
2 garlic cloves,crushed
2-3tsps curry powder
150ml veg stock
1tbsp plain flour
300ml semi skimmed milk
2tbsps low fat yoghurt
Salt and black pepper

Heat a non stick wok.Add the chicken,season and lightly brown on all sides.Add the onion and garlic and stir in the curry powder.Cook until onion is brown.

Add 2 tbsps of stock,then stir in the flour and cook for 1 minute.

Gradually stir in the milk and the remaining stock.Simmer for 10 minutes then remove from the heat and stir in the yoghurt.Garnish with fresh herbs if you like.

Serve with rice


----------



## Boothh

cheers will have to try that after iv been shopping :) xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey can I join you all please!! 

Melissa
Start weight: 10st 2lb 
Goal weight: 9st
Lost so far: ZILCH

Well I was doing SW from Jan to March and went from 10st 11 to 10st exactly...then I kinda went down hill and put 2lb back on...determined to get back to 9st though!! 

Gonna start a journal to spur me on tomorrow! 
Good luck to all loosing weight

x


----------



## holl1109

Glitterfairy said:


> It's lovely and creamy.
> 
> Really Creamy Chicken Korma Recipe
> Serves 4
> Per serving 213 cals 5.5g fat
> 
> 3x150g skinless chicken breasts,chopped
> 1 red onion,chopped
> 2 garlic cloves,crushed
> 2-3tsps curry powder
> 150ml veg stock
> 1tbsp plain flour
> 300ml semi skimmed milk
> 2tbsps low fat yoghurt
> Salt and black pepper
> 
> Heat a non stick wok.Add the chicken,season and lightly brown on all sides.Add the onion and garlic and stir in the curry powder.Cook until onion is brown.
> 
> Add 2 tbsps of stock,then stir in the flour and cook for 1 minute.
> 
> Gradually stir in the milk and the remaining stock.Simmer for 10 minutes then remove from the heat and stir in the yoghurt.Garnish with fresh herbs if you like.
> 
> Serve with rice


yummy, i am so cooking that for tea


----------



## Glitterfairy

It's really yummy :)

Right my challenge today is to not eat the cupcakes i make!!!


----------



## holl1109

good luck i def couldn't resist the temptation of cupcakes. i have no will power whats so ever. got some ww chocolate biscuits last night. ill prob end up eating the packet in one go. lol


----------



## Glitterfairy

LOL I have to stop eating them!!!

I got some of those new chocolate fibre cereal bars on Monday,they are quite nice.


----------



## holl1109

hmmm, the trouble is with things like that because they are low in cals i think i can eat more. ha 

i do need to try a bit harder really got sylvies christening a week sunday and dont want to look back at the photos and think what a mess. lol


----------



## Glitterfairy

You can do it :)

I have crap willpower too and can't shift this last half a stone or so.We'll help each other! xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My mam told me those fibre bars were nice :)

I need pop back to costco's as do 3 boxs of goahead bars i love.

weigh in day tomorrow! :)


----------



## holl1109

wish i only had half a stone to go. yea defo, i need help from someone lol


----------



## Glitterfairy

I could do with losing more than half a stone...11stone is just my first goal as it's quite a good weight for my 5ft 8 and a 1/2 height.I'll never be skinny again :(


----------



## holl1109

oh ive never been skinny and doubt very much i ever will be. just writing down your recipe, im going to look forward to this all day


----------



## Glitterfairy

It's nice with a mini garlic naan bread.We sometimes add extra garlic and curry powder depending on how spicy you want it.

So far i've had a Activia yoghurt and 2 breakfast biscuits for brekkie.
Think i'm gonna have toast and vegemite for lunch...


----------



## Glitterfairy

I've got scones on the go now LOL
Might have one later as they are low fat and good compared to cakes!


----------



## Boothh

morning girls, 

well yesterday went drastically wrong cus OH got these gu chocolate pots from tesco on the reduced bit they said use by 11th so wouldve had to throw them away if we didnt eat them! lol what an excuse, but they are 300cals each didnt look at the pack til after id ate it!! :dohh:

today -
breakfast - shape strawberry yoghurt - 70cals
lunch - small onion roll with turkey ham and low fat mayo, - 300cals

so 370cals so far :) i always do good til the bloody end of the night, when i get chocolate craving tonight im just gunna have an options hot choc!


----------



## Boothh

UPDATE - 

gunna start doing loser of the week, from MONDAY, so remember if you weigh in on any other day than monday, to remind me again then or it might get lost in the thread :) 

thankyou xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i got no chance of being loser of the week this week.
just had my 2nd shake so on460 cals so far.
done 21min on bike, cleaning kitchen top to bottom, mopped the floor cleaned dinning room now justlike 5 more rooms to go, oh the joys, lol.


----------



## Boothh

is it easy to do slimfast? cus im seriously thinking of starting it, im just finding it too difficult counting calories i think something like that might be good for me, x


----------



## Boothh

oh and youve just reminded me i need to clean up, iv got the HV sniffing round tomorrow and i dont want her looking at my house and thinking hmm she cant cope, 

just with jess bein ill, and decorating everything all over the place, got some serious work to do today or theyll be lookin down on me haha x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thats crap if they do look down on you. Having kids keeping house tidy is not an easy job, they should understand that. 

Well asda been.. 1 main thing that annoys me is dont give you food with a long best before date.. god dam fish out of date TODAY! so thats whats for tea for me... dunno how much too have, as its only 76cals per 100g... but i dont want eat an huge portions but am going struggle to hit 400cals tonight. As veg stir fry goes out date tomorrow, so going have half of that, thats under 100cals, then salad bowl out of day in 2 days, so going have half of that, about 40cals. May have put some cheese in there as thats 320 per 100g.


----------



## Boothh

its ridiculous innit, loads of times iv done asda or tesco shop they do that, though they make all this big deal of picking things with the longest sell by date, do they heck, id rather do it myself now, i hated it when jess was little cus he used to cyr all the way round but now hes big enough to go in the little trolley seat he absolutly loves shopping haha, though if i do internet shop i dont buy loads of extra crap haha xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh yeah i much better going in & doing it. Seems i was on budget, i like do it online, i go over board instore ha.
I just need add some starchy carbs am done.


----------



## holl1109

just got my ingredients for the chicken korma, can't wait. got whole grain rice going to be hard going not having pilau but it's got to be done. 
breakfast - go ahead biscuits, banana
dinner - ww bread, ham and phillidelphia and a bag of snack a jacks 
tea - chicken korma

dont know how many calories that is but don't think its too bad


----------



## Boothh

sounds like a good day to me hun :)

think im gunna have scrambled eggs and beans for tea tonight cus we dont have much in cus its normally shopping day today but OH is at the dentist and if we go afterwards it will knock jesses routine out of sinc :dohh: so will have to wait til tomorrow :)

think im gunna have a snack soon cus we wont be having tea til about 7 and iv had no breaki!! might have some cereal! xx


----------



## Boothh

btw holl i love the name sylvie that was in my list for girls names when i was pregnant with jess :) xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

becki - ive been surfing the net today in top tips for losing weight is not skip brekki.
maybe try from monday for week see if get better loss? :)


----------



## Boothh

i do normally have it just the last few days iv had sleeping pills from docs cus of not sleeping since the mmc and iv been wakin up late so by the time iv sorted baby out and tidied round its dinner time! i normally make sure i always eat it! xx


----------



## holl1109

thank you, was it? it's really unusual isn't it. i do get people saying 'is her name sylvia' though and it annoys me a little bit sylvia sounds like a 90 year old woman ha ha. 

just cooked the korma smells really good.

sooooo hungry so having a can of diet coke.

my sister brought round chocolate cake today, and i have so far resisted the urge to have some. well done me. ha


----------



## Glitterfairy

I want korma for dinner again...lol


----------



## Boothh

hahaha yeah cus my grandma was called sylvia, but it sounds about old fashioned so i thought sylvie was nicer :) still might use it if we have a girl its really different xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

slyiva name of OH gran.

im having such job to make tea, hollie right unsettled had put her in baby carrier 10x hardr! Lol


----------



## Boothh

well i still havnt ate anything and were going shopping now 

argos to get jesse this toy iv had me eye on then food shopping cus theres nothing in and OH got back earlier than i thought x


----------



## holl1109

ah yes it is pretty but if we have another girl we will have to have another old fashioned name, i like elsie or betsy. 

just had my korma was very nice if i must say so my self.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Glad you enjoyed the Korma :)


----------



## holl1109

hubby liked it to said 'i can cook it again', thanks!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Can I please join? 
Start weight- 10st13
Goal-9st7
Loss so far- None, only started Monday 

xx


----------



## Boothh

yep sure can :) ill add you now!

i like alice for a girl thats in our top 3 girls names too other is erica :)

i havnt had tea yet but had some sweets in the car on the way home from shopping bout 230 cals soo, bout 600cals so far today, 

think im having pasta for tea so will be back in abit to calculate my total for the day, tryna be extra good this week :) xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Sorry im never on here much more been out all day and then just been to nackerd to come on and my bb net is crap! bad day today..

Breaky - 2 Slices of toast 

Lunch - Box of microwave chips in 2 slices of bread with butter (didnt have all the chips shared them)

Snacks - 2 packets of skips

Dinner - 3 slices of bacon & ham pizza 1 box of micro chips

friggin hell okay that was such a bad day :\


----------



## Boothh

so had mozzerella and tomato tortellini? with a tomato and garlic sauce 480cals so 1080cals for the day well im gunna have something else soon cus that dont seem enough might have a yoghurt x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1lb loss :)


----------



## holl1109

im 13st 4 now. so 2ibs lost. 

breakfast - black coffee, go ahead biscuits, banana and an orange


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done holl1109.


----------



## holl1109

well done for your loss to. 

Im surprised i lost after my mammoth mcdonalds the other day and also had a bottle of wine sat night.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

As long as burn it off wont touch the sides, lol.

I had bit of wilder weekend that i would so happy i can control eat & not gain :)


----------



## holl1109

lol.

im going to buy some digital scales today. my scales aren't very good, i could be 8 stone and not know it, but on the other hand i could be 20 ha ha.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

haha! I bought another pair other week with bmi & water and stuff totally shit. Ww glass ones for 30 pound avoid lol


----------



## Boothh

my friend bought them WW scales and they were crap we both went on them and both weighed 7lbs more than what we thought we should, so we got her brother n my OH to go on and they both weighed 7lbs more, lol, we sat down had a brew n went back on and had both gained 6lbs! lmao crap crap crap!!

well done on the losses girls remember to remind me on monday :)

got up early for once today, still not had breakfast yet but gunna make some now i think :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Bad buy, may sell them on ebay lol.

Iv got WW 17.99 from argos they are fine, but feet bits seem be loose so i bought new pair to check but didnt go to plan. Ones ive had for 2yrs, werent moving from 16st why i bought first ww ones lol went on them this morning came up id lost 1.5lbs but thought just stick with 1lb. 

im sooooo looking foward to tea, quiche! yummy. im on my own again tonight OH got some awards to go to for work, hopefully he wins gets a pay rise haha.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Well done on losing ladies xxx


----------



## Boothh

lol i always round to nearest pound but i round up so if its 1.5 i say 2lbs loll, 

breakfast - 2crumpets scrape of lowfat cheese spread - 200cals


----------



## holl1109

omg devestated. forget the loss. i weigh 13st-9 and 3/4 according to my new scales. s##t!! well atleast they are accurate. they have a memory and talk to me. i just hope they dont call me a fat cow ha ha xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

So annoying that scales all seem to weigh differently.Mum scales weight 2lbs lighter than mine and her Wii board weighs everyone half a stone lighter than you are!


----------



## holl1109

ah its quite funny really


----------



## Boothh

if i weigh myslef in the morning and then at night i can have put on like 5 or 6 lbs sometimes but its normally off again the next morning, everybodys weight fluctuates, i do like my scales though they are generally nice to me! need to make some lunch! x


----------



## holl1109

can you change my starting weight please boothh.

that would be a bonus if i weight tomorrow and i have lost 6ibs lol.


----------



## Boothh

done! STILL not had bloody dinner i never get time to sit down these days!


----------



## holl1109

thank you

omg id be starving by now. ive had lunch and still am.


----------



## Boothh

jess has just gone back to sleep so better make something then tidy for the HV lol x


----------



## Boothh

right 
lunch - wrap with low fat mayo, turekey ham, lettuce and tomato - 190cals
and chocolate milk ;) 150cals

=540 for the day so far :) 

making chilli with baked potatos for tea :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hol i wouldnt personally go off that as its afternoon now, could have easily put on 4lbs. 

Id just weigh in tomorrow morning, im sure actually be a loss.

None of scales are same here, i popped on OH grans... looked about 50yr old like LOL said i was 18st when i was 14st 13lbs lol.

I had dinner 12:30, had quiche, 67g salad (my god it was alot!) 100g cauliflower, 130g tuna, 1 slice ww bread :)


----------



## Boothh

why did i start eating i am absolutly starving now!


----------



## holl1109

lol 18st and your really 14 that is a huge difference. christ think i would of cried if that would of happened on my new ones. i'll update in the morning with what it is, omg what if its more


----------



## MummyToAmberx

It is, highest went too was 19st haha, OH wouldnt had to chance on it lol.

I was 14st5.5lb this morning in underwear, after dinner + clothes 14st 12lb so does go up fair bit during the day.


----------



## holl1109

lol im going to weigh myself after tea see what i am then. god think im going to be on these scales all the time. 

boothh i know what you mean ive just had dinner and im already thinking about tea.


----------



## Jadey121

Ive read that your weight can change +2.2lbs in a day. I always weigh myself at the same time each time i get on my scales that way im getting an accurate reading. 

I have a wii fit and that tells me the same weight as what i am on my scales ... lol.


----------



## holl1109

thats good that they are both the same on your wii and scales. 

ahhh so hungry. i wish i could just have some overnight cure to being overweight.


----------



## Boothh

my wii fit tells me different than my scales lol, 

yeah it says that your weight can change by 2.2lbs a day on wii fit, 
i think its alot more though it deffo is for me

me and OH had this big discussion the other day about if you eat 2 1/4pounder burgers do you put on half a pound? lmao x


----------



## Boothh

and i weigh myself loads of times in the week but my official weight is what i weigh first thing on monday morning :D


----------



## Jadey121

Ive weighed myself in the mornings and then again at night and the biggest difference ive seen is 2-3lbs so its right for me. 

As for the burger thats a good question! haha!


----------



## Boothh

think its deffo must depend on how much you eat drink cus if you eat a massive pizza and loads of bread/pasta your gunna be bloated and that makes you weigh more like just before AF, and i have ibs and i always weigh more if im having a bad bout of it x

we were actually talking about it for ages i might get him to try it out one day just to see haha cus he could deffo eat 2 burgers lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

haha becki, i think off eating burger put on more than 1/2lb lol


----------



## Glitterfairy

Fishfinger wrap,oven chips and veggies for dinner here.Not too bad i guess...

Brothers BBQ on sunday so might get some quorn burgers for that and try not to go too mad!


----------



## holl1109

thats well funny about the burger thing. good excuse to have 2 burgers to find out. strictly research ha ha.

i have't had af since baby so that could put me at more. i think she's on her way soon.


----------



## Boothh

fish finger wrap? never thought of that! haha, dunno what to make for tea, forgot my microwave is broke so not waiting 2hours for baked potatos, dunno what to make now!


----------



## Boothh

how old is she? x


----------



## holl1109

chilli on oven chips?


----------



## holl1109

she's 7 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Boothh

got potato wedges actually maybe thats a good idea ;) i can afford some wedges cus today has been quite low cal ha, 

aw bless, are you really ttc#2 already? xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

Jack had fishfinger wraps with tomato sauce,salad cream and salad bits as he had a cooked dinner for lunch.I had fishcakes instead but they were cheap ones and were quite tasteless!


----------



## holl1109

lol yes crazy aren't i. we want 2 close together, and i also think i might just get pregnancy over and done with. 

it would mess the diet up though. ha

me and my sis are close in age and we get on really well.


----------



## Boothh

i really wanted to ttc straight away but i think it would be ridiculously hard looking back, thinking of jess now at 9months no way could we have a newborn at the same time, 
we decided to try in feb, got pregnant in march and had a mmc in april so now we are ntnp x

had 3scrambled eggs with skimmed milk and olive spread in, 2crumpets with a scrape of olive spread and some ketchup, dunno the cals but dont think it will be too high! :) gunna have an aero icecream later only 99cals! x


----------



## holl1109

sorry to hear about your mmc. i think it will be really hard at the time and i will prob slowly go insane.


----------



## Boothh

i thought it would be easy when he was a newborn but i honestly never have 5minutes to sit in the day unless hes asleep because he is into absolutley everything, and with a newborn they need alot of feeding/changing/cuddling so imagine that whilst chasing a crawling baby after the wires round your tv ha or whos just tipped your bag on the floor or crawling up the stairs or in your fridge haha x


----------



## holl1109

ha ah don't your putting me off.x


----------



## Boothh

haha sorry i dont mean to, im glad iv waited though cus it is hard when they start moving x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i couldn't of had hollie any earlier than i have. Amber is an extremely active child got worse day she learnt to walk lol


----------



## holl1109

i dont think there will be a right time to have a second i imagine having a newborn and a terrible twos is difficult to.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I wouldnt say amber is as terrible 2 as some kids get, but she certainly does have her moments. 

I think i woulda prefer to wait till she was in school, i will admit atm more of my attention is to hollie as she teething really unsettled, just as well amber is happy to play by herself. 

I got 40mins done on bike again today, not much else done though.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I kinda wish my weigh in day was this morning lol


----------



## Boothh

why lol ? i need breakfast tempted to have scrambled eggs cus yesterdays were amazing!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Woulda lost more than 1lb haha. It adds up on my new week so all good still.... even better ive achieved 1 big goal i was aiming for being under 200 lbs :D am sooo happy. 

i have no idea how you make scrambled egg haha. Do tell :D


----------



## holl1109

weighed myself this morning and it 13st 9 1/4 ibs ha ha 1/2ib difference. whats everyone having for tea tonight i need ideas xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

So have you lost or not?

Im having ww chicken curry & ww nan bread.. maybe veggies.


----------



## holl1109

yea 1/2 pound loss from when i weighed yest morning.

hmmm dont know what i fancy


----------



## Boothh

grr the gas has ran out so i cant bloody make scrambled eggs, OH has got the gas card in his wallet so i cant put the mergency on :dohh: 

i normally make scrambled eggs in the microwave but my microwave has broke, so i did it on the hob last night and it was soo much nicer, 

its really easy, 

2eggs, splash of milk teaspoon of butter put it all in a bowl or pan and whisk it together if you dont have a whisk use a fork, then 

hob -
just put in the pan on medium heat and constantly whisk or with a fork, it will start to thicken up like omelette does you just keep whisking it till its at the right consistency for you 

microwave - 
all on high

30seconds - take out and whisk
10 seconds - take out and whisk

keep repeating 10seconds and whisk til its at the right consistency for you :) takes less than 5minutes to make especially in microwave xx


breakfast - none again!
brunch - wrap with WWtuna and sweetcorn tin and some lettuce - 200cals

im gunna probably have a sandwich or crumpets about 3 and then my mum is looking after jess tonight so will probably be a take away or get something nice from supermarket to cook at home :)

got 2packets of sweets in the cupboard id forgot about and they are my favourites and now iv realised they are there i really want them! :dohh:

and OH brought home custard donuts the other day and i reeeally want one but not going to!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm well annoyed today. I've been so good this week, about 1000cals a day and I weighed myself this morning (day 5) and I've put on a pound. WTF :( xx


----------



## holl1109

oh no, i don't know what to say to that. did u weigh first thing?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

katy - ya not eating enoug cals, body sounds like storing fat instead of burning it, really need have over 1200 at the min but id say really over 1300 give body what it needs it'l burn fat better.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

becki - thank you. Im doing poooor on water today had 0.5l didn't want drink to much as i had to pop trying fit in loos with a double pushchair is hard lol


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I did weigh first thing yeah. I'm so tempted to just go and eat junk now. Think I will have to try and eat more. 

I struggle to drink my water too, our water here tastes so gross! xx


----------



## holl1109

i dont drink water, i have loads of coffee and diet coke instead.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

under 1200 classed as starving ya body.

naa you don't need junk you just need more of good healthy food! You can do it.

i was finding it hard to drink ourwater so bought1 of them filler jugs from wilksons for 10 pound can get them cheaper, asda do them.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

holl1109 said:


> i dont drink water, i have loads of coffee and diet coke instead.

to much sugar :p


----------



## holl1109

i feel like i have had a really bad day today but i dont think i have 

breakfast - go ahead biscuits, banana
dinner 4x ww bread, 2x extra light laughing cow triangle, snack a jacks and a ww yogurt
snacks, options hot chocolate and a ww chocolate bar

is that bad?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sounds fine too me.


----------



## holl1109

having veg risotto for tea. yummy cant wait. im obsessed with food at the moment lol


----------



## Boothh

its cus were always thinking about it innit haha,

that sounds like a good day holl

katy - what mta said it is classed as starving your body under 1200, and your body will store anything as fat, but you should only do your 'official' weigh in once a week and dont count if you gain or lose on any other day x

had some sweets in the car bought 250cals so bought 450 so far me and OH are going to get some food and wine now so high cal night for me i reckon xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

Depression is bad today,just feel like eating junk!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiyaaa again :D i weighed myself today and it says ive lost 1lb hopefully i can lose another 1lb for monday :happydance: 

how has everyone been? im never on here or my fb anymore hardly :( 

xx


----------



## Boothh

i knowww miss you on here it was only me you paula and GF that really posted ha at least weve got mta back now ;)

right had a cheese and tomato sandwich from tesco, and we got pizza and potato skins for tea and a cadburys cheesecake for later and wine, eeeee i am awful recently x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

OMG!! Cheeswcake please lol.

ohh i want potato skins too. I can't believe how many were on other thread in jan how many of us are left! I wonder what happened to everyone else.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Laura where have you been? x


----------



## holl1109

ummmm wine. i can't stop at one glass though


----------



## Glitterfairy

Yuk..wine.Malibu and come is my drink of choice although i shouldn't really drink anymore so i haven't done so in ages!


----------



## Boothh

actually drinking peach lambrini and its so nice, white zinfandel rose is by far my favourite i can never stop at one glass haha

and you know potato skins arnt that high in cals, for 2 asda cheese and bacon ones its like 256cals i have em with salad sometimes if iv had a highcal day x

and i tried the new cadburys fresh cream chocolate cake last weekend we are getting through the range lmao and this is cadburys chocolate cheese cake looks sooo good x


----------



## Boothh

i know iv been bad the doc prescribed me sleeping pills they say avoid alcohol on but i didnt notice i only have a couple of glasses hardly ever drink but cus weve hd a bit more money recently weve been getting a couple of bottles in with our shopping ha x


----------



## holl1109

thats my fave too white zinfandel. umm my mum had a cadburys cheesecake at hers sooo tempting.


----------



## Mellie1988

Omg I want a cadburys cheesecake now!!! 

I had a sneaky weigh in this afternoon and i've lost 2lb...and that wasn't even after my first wee! I love the first week of a diet, always loose loads!! :D 
Will do an official weigh in on Monday!

x


----------



## Boothh

woo, chocolate cheesecake is actually great

but i had mcdonalds for lunch/tea :dohh:


----------



## holl1109

omg i have actually just stuffed my face.
2 packets of crisps, half a big bar of aero and 2 paices of toast. oh dear.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

today ive been rather hungry, iv hit my max cals of 1400. Dam iv enjoyed my food. Ww pizza ww chips & lettuces & ago ahead bars for snacks. Iv bought 4 bottles of ww wine, small ones so i may watch film & have 1 depending on hollie as she now has a viral infection.

becki i seen mcd advert for american burgers! I loved them, went few times a week for each 1 when preg with amber... Maybe how i gained so much weight lol


----------



## shortie58

Hi all can I join in too please??? am currently following the weight watchers online and am on that thread too, but extra motivation is what I need at moment. Ok so start weight 12st2lb, current weight 11st10lb target 10st. so I have a long way to go. I normally weigh in on a sat but will post here on a mon. :thumbup:

Lesley


----------



## Boothh

yeah sure ill add you to the list :) x


----------



## Boothh

holl1109 said:


> omg i have actually just stuffed my face.
> 2 packets of crisps, half a big bar of aero and 2 paices of toast. oh dear.

dont worry hun it couldve been ALOT worse! we all have times when we give in and eat crap, x


----------



## Glitterfairy

I gave in to an iced bun today...naughty me.


----------



## holl1109

oh i haven't had tea yet ha. ive written today off as a bad day, will be extra good tomorrow. i did go for a walk today for about half hour and will also take dog round the block later, i dont usually do any exercise.


----------



## Boothh

the good thing about this thread for me is that it really helps me to keep going when iv had a bad day when normally i would just give up and go back to old ways x


----------



## Mellie1988

I gave in today too and polished off the last bit of icecream in our freezer :blush: must be a day for falling off the wagon, hopefully we will all jump back on it tomorrow!! 

x


----------



## Amy-Lea

I fell off toooo :haha:


----------



## panther19

I forget if I posted this yet; I've lost 7CM's as of last Sunday.:happydance: Doing pretty good, had two days this week where I went over cause I went out for dinner and had curry once, and chinese the other night.:dohh: Calorie wise it wasn't really bad but I was still over for the day... aw well. 

Tonight we're having two friends over for a bonfire, having hotdogs, smores and wine. I did okay today for food and I'm planning to have ONE hotdog on a bun and for the rest I've got this huge plate of veggies that I am going to stuff my face with. So then hopefully I'll still make my goal for today. Gonna measure again on Monday to see what the progress was this week!


----------



## panther19

Yeahh... totally went over by about 400Cal. Too bad... so if I do good mon, tue, wed I'll have made up for the three bad days this week :| then I need to have a FULL good week or I'm never gonna get there :|


----------



## MummyToAmberx

125ml bottle ww wine was nice


----------



## Glitterfairy

Weighed in today as not sure if i'll get the chance tomorrow and i've lost 1lb.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done glitterfairy!


----------



## Boothh

well done GF

omg soo hungover! and god last night was dramatic!

so about 2am me and OH were sat downstairs heard really loud knocking, then again so we went to the door to see what was goin on..
2police women banging on next doors house with a drunken crying girl stood with them, (my neighbour had people round before they went out and this girl was with them apparantly and her keys/bag/phone were in that house) so i said to them that nobody was in cus they wouldve had to walk through our garden to get there and we wouldve heard them, so they start saying to the girl your going to have to come back to the station with us and sober up cus we cant leave you sat outside (typical barely dress girl on a night out) so as she is crying and saying she really didnt want to go to the station (i think they were gunna just stick her in a cell to sober up) i said she could wait in here for her friends, well god what a bad idea, she collapsed on my living room floor, then spent an hour throwing in the bathroom and then got in my bed and passed out, OH was not pleased cus she was on his side of the bed and he kept going on about her sick breathe on his pillow, 
so during this i had managed to get the girls facebook email and password and was tryna find one of her friends mobile numbers, they eventually rang me at about 4am saying they were on there wat, que loads of drunk girls barging through my house and dragging this girl out of my bed lol, all the while the next door neighbour is just repeatedly apologising to me, 
the thing is im more worried that that girl would just go into someones house she'd never met and go get in their bed, we really could have been ANYONE, that to me is seriously risky! though id hope if it was me in that situation someone would help me so.. 

gunna have a sausage sandwich need some grease to soak up my hangover before i go get jess xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

eventful night you had becki. 
IMO, i wouldn't took her in, don't need be like that to have a good night out.

i had an gorgeous dinner, carrots,suede,lettuce, chicken & ww mushroom & brocoli wedge melt which was amazing over chicken. :)


----------



## Boothh

sounds nice, apart from the mushrooms i hate them! 
i know OH said i shouldnt of let her in but i felt really bad for her and id hope someone would save me from being carted off to a cell if i was in that situation (though id never get that drunk to not be able to sort myself out) she came round earlier and apologised, 
i wouldnt mind though but im 20 years old she is about 26/27 so bloody hell youd think she wouldve got past that stage of getting paraletic! if jesse wouldve been here she wouldve been off to the police station but cus we on our own i didnt mind so much!

had a small roll with 1sausage, squirt of ketchup and scrape of olive spread on so say 350cals to be on the safe side :) 
hope i have at least lost the 1lb i put on last week! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i only remember seeing & eating 1 mushroom in it haha! 
i understand where your coming from.
sound like had a good week so i hope youve lost bit more :)


----------



## holl1109

well done glitterfairy. im not expecting a loss this week. af turned up this morning so i NEED chocolate xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

I think what i lost has gone back on and more with what i've eaten at the bbq.Too much chocolate brownie pudding!


----------



## holl1109

ummm yummy chocolate brownie. im going to try and excersise this week. ive started walking the dog now. i should drink water to really.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv got a craving for salad cream all of a sudden, lol! Talk about strange.


----------



## Boothh

only had a glass of chocolate milkshake and 2cuppas since that sausage sandwich this morning! been out visiting all day and busy busy busy so just had time to sit down now but im gunna go make some food say 500cals so far so think im gunna take advantage and eat something abit higher cal than normal to make up my cals! x


----------



## Boothh

i loved sandwiches with just thick butter on and loads of salad cream when i was pregnant hahaha ¬_¬


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thats sounds perfect for me right now haha.


----------



## Boothh

i actually contemplated having one but thought i better have something abit better seeing as iv hardly eaten today

had a birdseye crispy chicken breast portion, 4happy stars, and some beans 550cals soo

bout 1050 today but im gunna have an aero icecream and maybe an options hot choc to get it up over 1200! xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Weigh in tomorrow & i've just had a piece of my nieces birthday cake :dohh:, a big slice too...double :dohh::dohh:! 

On the plus side though I haven't really eaten much today, crunchy nut cornflakes for breakfast, a little bit of a birthday buffet...cheese sandwich, cocktail sausage, few samosas and a chicken leg (YUM!) & some ryvita's (sp?) with extra light Philadelphia and rocket salad!! 

Not sure how many calories all that is, don't really count through out the day...do you ladies think I should be?? I just make sure each meal is less than 400cals? Then I have a few snacks through out the day....

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

id count even if just rough estimate you don't want be eating under 1200 :)


----------



## Jadey121

OMG i cant believe it! Ive stayed exactly the same weight! Ive been really good... does it make a difference if your on your period? as thats the only thing i can think of. Im so dissapointed!


----------



## Mellie1988

Well my dieting paid off for this week :D Was 10st 2 last Tuesday, this morning I am 9st 12.5!! :D 

3.5lb loss? 

x x


----------



## Mellie1988

& Leanne, yeah I think you do tend to weigh a lb or 2 more when due on/when AF is here...maybe don't count this week? Or maybe you will loose more than you normally do next week? 

Atleast it isn't a gain!! 
x


----------



## Mellie1988

Ermmmm...why is my ticker saying I have lost 15lb already? :S!!


----------



## Mellie1988

Done it...somehow managed to work out that I was 127lb? lol! :/ Anyhow its saying i've lost 4lb now...is that right?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

having period can affect ya number more likely to stay the same or gain. Well done on 4lb loss mellie


----------



## Jadey121

Well done Mellie! Ok thanks girls - period piss off! lol


----------



## holl1109

omg well done mellie. thats loads. how did you do it? do you excercise?


----------



## Boothh

hiya weigh in day and we are doing loser of the week this week! soo, i have lost the 1lb i put on last week! which is better than nothing i suppose! really determined this week though so we will see! 

if you have weighed in already the last couple of days remind me againa and ill do some updating when iv sorted out the house/baby etc :) xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks girls :D can't say I feel like I have lost 4lb!! 

Holl, its my first week of doing the diet, I pretty much always loose 4lb on the first week to be honest!! Normally loose about 1/2lb a week normally. 

I've just cut all chocolate and crisps etc, no butter, drinking more water, making sure my meals aren't more than 400cals and keeping an eye on fat content on labels! 

Not really been doing any exercise really apart from walking, but even then I haven't really been doing much? I have a gym membership but I just can never be bothered going!! Think i'm gonna start making more of an effort though!! 

x


----------



## Boothh

Mellie1988 said:


> Thanks girls :D can't say I feel like I have lost 4lb!!
> 
> Holl, its my first week of doing the diet, I pretty much always loose 4lb on the first week to be honest!! Normally loose about 1/2lb a week normally.
> 
> I've just cut all chocolate and crisps etc, no butter, drinking more water, making sure my meals aren't more than 400cals and keeping an eye on fat content on labels!
> 
> Not really been doing any exercise really apart from walking, but even then I haven't really been doing much? I have a gym membership but I just can never be bothered going!! Think i'm gonna start making more of an effort though!!
> 
> x

think your in the running for loser of the week x


----------



## Mellie1988

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jennifer89

182.8

1.5 Loss :nope:


----------



## Boothh

jennifer89 said:


> 182.8
> 
> 1.5 Loss :nope:

why is tha bad ? x


----------



## Boothh

really need some food!! im soo bad at this at the moment!! never get time!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well mine was1lb loss from previous week :)
my AF still stop & start, i got bad pains last night. Stupid thing lol.

well done on all ya losses.


----------



## holl1109

ive been really bad the last couple of days, im going to try my best now untill thursday


----------



## jennifer89

Boothh said:


> jennifer89 said:
> 
> 
> 182.8
> 
> 1.5 Loss :nope:
> 
> why is tha bad ? xClick to expand...

its not bad .... just with a 2.8 gain last week... i was hoping to loose that back :blush:

i'm so ungratefull !!

xx


----------



## Boothh

oh right :dohh: dont worry im sure you will have lost that and more next week :) 
holl what did you lose this week again? x

lunch - wrap with low fat mayo and turkeyham, strawberry shape yoghurt - 270cals,


----------



## holl1109

well, ha ha sore subject i got new scales, so went up 3 pound and what old scales said. so im not counting it. just starting off on 13st 9ibs 3/4.


----------



## Boothh

oh yeah i remember changing it now lol, 

had small bowl of sausage and tomato pasta bout 450cals so 720 so far gunna have an aero icecream i think in a minute!

do you guys all have small portions?

i have a small bowl that i use and i use a smaller plate than OH tryna keep my portions down, 


https://i825.photobucket.com/albums/zz173/boothh/food.jpg

my bowl is the top one, OHs is just a normal average size cereal bowl x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

no i don't have small portions lol.


----------



## Boothh

your different though cus you only have one proper meal xx


----------



## Boothh

had an aero icecream, so another 80cals shared with LO 800cals so far will deffo need to eat something later on!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yeah.. I feel as thoug i over eat haha.


----------



## holl1109

i have smaller portions. i made chicken nuggetts tonight they were very nice. we only had crunchy nut cornflakes and not normal cornflakes so they tasted a bit nutty :haha:


----------



## Naya69

ive just started slimming world today so havent lost anything as of yet but i would like to start anyway :)

starting weight -19st 3
goal weight - 16st
lost so far -


----------



## Boothh

ill add you when i get home hun,

no breakfast -
lunch - 3scrambled eggs, with ss milk and bit of marg and 1slice of bread with scrape of marg and some ketchup -500cals to be safe, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mmmm eggs :)

i got chinese stir fry from co-op, fresh salad & prawns.. may have ww meal with it all if 1 fits together lol. iv had go ahead bar, shake, little orange, shake.


----------



## Boothh

im having chicken chowmein tonight for tea, thats apparently one of the best to have from chinese calorie wise so fx its not too bad plus iv only had about 500cal today so im sure will be fine!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yeah i heard that becki too.

i had, 80g of salad, 100g WW chips & WW mince & veg hotpot. Was lovely! About 450 cals. 

im now the new owner of other weightloss thread. I dunno what actually happened to the lady or if she's returning though. Don't think many actually taking part in that 1 either. We shall see.


----------



## Boothh

woo, you still gunna come in here though? xx


----------



## Boothh

dont leaveeeee theres only me an you that post the most haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

won't get rid of me! Am here till the end :D


----------



## holl1109

im sooo hungry. 

breakfast- go ahead bars, banana 
dinner - 2x ww bread, laughing cow triangle and snack a jacks
tea - ww speghetti and a bag of steamed veg
snacks - another bag of snack a jacks and 3 berry ryvitas

second day on the trot that i have done quite well lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sounds like a good day holl, keep it up :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Today I have had: 

Crunchy nut cornflakes with ss milk x 2 (breakfast and tea lol) 
dinner I had chicken salad sandwich on brown bread

snacks - curly wurly bar, apple, punnet of grapes & some wotsits with DD! 

Not a bad day, i'm starving though...need to goto bed!!


----------



## Boothh

you all do much better than me! im trying this week though its shopping day today so dunno what im gunna do for lunch cus theres hardly anything in!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

becki ya doing great! ya loosing :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Not doing too great this week so far..... :(


----------



## Boothh

wy whats up? 

still not eaten but i have ordered slimfasat stuff so gunna start slimfast on monday :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

what's up glitter? 

good going becki!

iv just had dinner today, hoping may geta bigger number tomorrow by eating just haha. Bit late for me like! 
i had chicken & prawn stir fry, about 440 calsm extra prawns 65 cals, 50g salad 10 cals bit of dressing 15cals. Not on stir frythough lol


----------



## Boothh

woo just had WWtuna and sweetcorn toasti, with abit of lowfat cheese spread cus we had no marg :dohh: bout 300cals :) was actually really really nice! 
i am actually rubbish at the moment i never eat enough cant think why just never in the mood i have to force myself!


----------



## holl1109

aw weigh in tomorrow. i hope its good.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mee too holl! :) fingers crossed!


----------



## Boothh

hope you both lose :) 
cant wait to start on monday
had shepards pie for tea dunno how many cals but gunna probably have an aero icecream later :) xx


----------



## holl1109

i had another good day today

breakfast - go ahead biscuits, banana 165 cals 
Dinner - shapers sandwich and snack a jacks 400 cals
tea - ww shephards pie & steamed veg

snacks -another bag of snack a jacks, 2 berry ryvitas


----------



## Boothh

are those ryvitas nice ? i always amine they will taste like sawdust!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my mam keeps telling me to go buy some because says there lovely, that id probably like them


----------



## Mellie1988

Breakfast: slice of toast with low fat peanut butter
Dinner: ASDA be good for you cup a soup with slice of bread 
Tea: Pasta with tomato and basil sauce 

Snacks: Curly wurly, banana, few custard creams! 

Also been to the gym tonight :thumbup: :D
15 mins on bike, 25 mins on treadmill, 10 mins on cross trainer.


----------



## holl1109

they are really nice only about 50 cals. i just snack on them. i got some caramalised onion ryvitas the other day those aren't nice at all. x


----------



## holl1109

yay 4 ibs 1/4 lost. weight now 13st 5ibs 1/2 xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thats a great number! Well done.

Ive lost 2lbs :)


----------



## holl1109

:happydance:thank you. well done on your loss :hugs:


----------



## Glitterfairy

Well done to you both xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thank you's!

Its well hot today :D Might get out in the garden play on trampoline.


----------



## holl1109

ah wish i had a swimming pool in my back garden lol. ill have to make do with a paddling pool.


----------



## Boothh

ah well done both of you!! :) remember to tell me again on monday someone asked to join the other day n cant remember who it was and i forgot to put them on ¬_¬

no breakfast again gunna go and force myself to have something now!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww lovely pic becki :) 

thank you :) im going my parents week tomorrow. Hopethey can tell a differance


----------



## Boothh

oo how long have you not seen them for? i bet they will be able to tell a difference!!

im starving now i never get 5 minutes then when i eat im suddenly starving!!!

had a sandwich, with scrape of butter, bit of low fat mayo and turkey ham though i could easily eat another one!! :/ im not letting myself eat four slices of bread in one go ever again!! 

300cals so far today! shopping is being delivered sometimes between now and 6pm so im waiting waiting waiting then i can decided what to make for tea :) probably be chicken and potato wedges and veg actually, cba doing anything mega baby was up all night again! x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Not having a bad day so far and was good yesterday...


----------



## Boothh

what have you ate so far and yesterday GF? xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ermm think was beginning of april i seen them.
bread another 1 of my failing points, ive probably had 6 slices in 4 weeks bit change from 2 per day.
aww bless ya becki.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Boothh said:


> what have you ate so far and yesterday GF? xxx

Yesterday i had

Breakfast-Yoghurt
Lunch-Tomato soup. 
Snack-Low Fat Crisps
Dinner-Quorn spaghetti bolognaise
Special K mini breaks

And i did Rosemary Conley All body toning workout

Today so far i've had

Breakfast biscuits
Toast with vegemite and some snack a jack popcorn and dinner will be chicken curry.


----------



## Boothh

got 2 friends starting slimfast with me on monday too so should be good cus ill have someone to talk to about it, my stuff came today so hopefully it will kick start me! im starving now gunna make tea in a minute! 

sounds like a good day GF


----------



## MummyToAmberx

was i had enough lmao!


----------



## Boothh

MummyToAmberx said:


> was i had enough lmao!


?

just had one of them slimfast heavenly chocolate bars? or something like that cant remember the exact name but they were well nice not even had tea yet !! 

400cals so far today :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

had shoulda been not. Lol!
distraction there or what. Ive only tried this carmel bar kind like a milky way. 

i had carrots, suede, light & easy ocean pie & rice 398 cals. I could not find anything more, so i had 2 go ahead bars for pudding 122cals.


----------



## Boothh

haha i didnt mean that i just meant if i go their houses and have a shake i wont look like a fat cow haha xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I know, only playing around :p


----------



## Glitterfairy

My belly is so massive,it's really getting me down :(


----------



## Boothh

GF you weigh lots less than us! think how big our bellys are, you dont look pig in your picks at all! and you have hardly anythng left to lose! keep ya chin up hun xxx


----------



## Glitterfairy

I know i might weigh less than some of you but my belly is really getting me down,even if i'm being good on my diet it can bloat up and looks and feels huge.I'm embarassed by it and it makes me feel so down. :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GF - Water is best thing to help bloating! Do you drink least 2L a day?


----------



## Boothh

had crispy chicken, beans and potato wedges n garlic mayo for tea and then ate some prawn crackers :dohh: gunna have an aero icecream cus i need some chocolate lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Prawn crackers are a killer i read.

Sounds very yummy though!


----------



## Glitterfairy

I do drink alot of water and weak squash throughout the day.
Maybe i should try to drink more and see if i notice a difference.My belly looks worse than most mums who have recently had a baby and my baby is 6 :(


----------



## holl1109

my belly is big and saggy ha ha. i had a c section, is your belly worse when u have a c section?x


----------



## Boothh

yeah i heard that but they were really nice and still half a bag left wanna eat them soo bad ¬_¬

GF honestly i doubt your belly is bigger than mine as i am dress sizes bigger than you and have IBS always have a bloated belly! ya being silly now! xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning!

Lovely day ahead again :)

Iv only got S18 3/4 trousers they are soo baggy now its fab! I just threw a top on this morning...thought yeah looks good, looked at size.. 14! Woop! Not tight or anything well chuffed.


----------



## Boothh

Yaaay i desperatly need to get some 14 stuff my 16s are hanging off me now but I don't dare to buy a 14 incase it won't fit me!

Gunna try be careful during today cus I'll be drinking lots tonight! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

why don't you just buy something cheap see how it fits. Im going try this other 1 on later.
most il be drinking is water, aren't i fun lol


----------



## Boothh

haha i wont even dare to try anything 14 on in a shop im gunna wait til i hit 14st then go and treat myself to something, 

finally managed to have breakfast!!

1crumpet with scrape of olive spread and scrape of half fat cheese spread, 150cals :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

That'l be nice then :)

My end month target was 14st, i dont think i'll lose 3.5lb in 1 week. So may check on 31st to see if ive achieved it. 
Ive put end of next month target to be 13st 9lb.


----------



## Boothh

its possible! you will def make next months target!

im hungry now any ideas for lunch?
might just make a sandwich!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

prawn cocktail? I love that, loads salad &bit of bread :)


----------



## Boothh

dont have any prawns but i love that too i love prawn sandwiches haha, 

just had a sandwich in the end with scrape of olive spread, low fat mayo and turkey ham 300cals so for 450cals in total so far not gunna be eating much else now but will be drinking, probably be eating stuff like doritos but im gunna watch myself! xx


----------



## Boothh

woo were is everyone?

drank quite abit last night and ate some doritos, 

had a sausage sandwich this morning ¬_¬


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Out enjoying the sun am guessing!

amazing day 27/28degrees :)

I was right in BBQ mood so did it light style & really enjoy it. About 500 cals in main food.
Fish, baked potato, lettuce, WW cheese, 1 slice WW bread, extra light salad cream. With 125ml of WW wine 80 cals. As my treat 100g tub of ben & jerry choco fudge brownie ice cream, 270 cals but couldnt finish it bit sickly but i enjoyed the brownie pieces :D


----------



## Boothh

mm i really need to get a BBQ haha, had some more doritos :dohh: and were going to watch robin hood later so popcorn :p dunno what to have for tea though, 
really cant wait for monday to start slimfast now, i think ill feel so much better, got loads of the SF snacks and stuff ready too :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

god i love cinema popcorn, gorgeous.
ive not done much exercise today :( apart from bit time on trampoline, sweating while sunbathing hoovering & ermm.. Put dishes in dishwasher lol.

i added new pics to mythread :)


----------



## Boothh

stuart made me a sandwich but he put garlic mayo in it instead of normal and just couldnt bring myself to eat it with a hangover so still had no food!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Not had a too bad day foodwise.
Had a walk and been on Just Dance.Thats quite fun and gets you moving!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i love just dance, just wish had bit wher you unlock tracks.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Yeah how do you do that?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you cant, i wish it had that feature.
apprently theres another dance game like that where u can? I dunno the name.

not being funny or rude.. whats point in having weightloss thread for ladies in 1 certain month group? Already 3 main weightloss threads, thats all this section going be next, may,june,july mummies weightloss groups.


----------



## Boothh

lol bit stupid, when theres already 3 people wanna make there own though dont they, i suppose if theres a group of them and they all talk then i suppose thats why but in our group we did it in the main thread just had a weigh in day xx


----------



## Boothh

had mcdonalds last night but last one before i start slimfast dont think ill have lost this week but if i sts then i wont mind :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh mcd keep tempting me as got american burgers on.
oh yeah i can understand that, but don't see why can't join 1 already going make even more freinds again.
having another lil bbq. Alot more healthy today about 560 cals.


----------



## Boothh

i know we went after midnight though so they wernt on! went on the way home from a party lol, im gettin a bbq next weekend it better stay nice! corn on the cob!! xx

not eaten yet think i might just have some toast


----------



## Boothh

had 2boiled eggs on 2 slices of toast with scrape of olive spread and some ketchup - 450cals :) mm x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ohh mcd's 24hr? 

looking forward to starting SF tomorrow?

lunch was: chicken, 2 sauages, 2 small buns, 200g of salad, 2 small potatoes, bit butter, bitof low fat cheese, extra light salad cream, light garlic &herb dip. dsounds like loads.


----------



## Glitterfairy

So far today i've had an Activia yoghurt,Lunch was two tuna wraps and i had a big bite of a mini mars bar LOL!


----------



## panther19

I just measures this morning; 91Cm! So another 2Cm gonneeeee!

WOohoo! I wasn't feeling like I'd lost anything but I just put on some shorts cause the nice weather here and they fit PERFECT. When I was checking out my summerclothes two months ago they didn't fit at all!

I am so happy... hopefully another good wek this week so I can reach that goal of 90CM waist by may30.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good stuff panther keep it up :)

ive done 70mins on bike tofay, dam it felt good.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiya girls how has everyone been? ugh ive been so crap lately on my diet i havent lost i have just stayed the same which i suppose is better then gaining im going to get back on track after brookes birthday and our mini holiday :) xx


----------



## Boothh

yeah im really looking forward to it actually iv been abit crap today though think its cus i know i wont be able to do it when im on SF cus i dont wanna cheat on it i wanna do it proper, if i eat crap on calorie control then i just compensate it by not eating as much early but its alot more structured, 

breakfast - 2boiled eggs on toast with ketchup
lunch - 1 cheese topped roll with cheese and pickle in and a sausage roll with some low fat mayo

dunno what were having for tea maybe pasta i cba eating though its too hot to eat proper maybe a good thing im starting SF tomorrow cus i can never be bothered eating proper when its hot but obv can always have room for a milkshake lmao,

hey MTB how are you, you looking forward to your holiday then? were you going? :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laura - When you starting back like? 

Good stuff becki. Ive came across few'questions' i need answering to do with SF so if they will benefit you aswell, i'll let you know. 

It says its still 26degrees here.


----------



## Boothh

i added you on SF website i was reading some of the threads and noticed your pic when you replied to one haha,
do you know why they dont do soups anymore? cant find an answer anywere been googling it for about an hour! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ahh, cool. nope i havent got a clue, i was looking for them myself.
were they not replaced by the meal bars?


----------



## Boothh

i think they were but i dunno whether i will get bored of everything being sweet, how do you spread your food out during the day? x


----------



## Boothh

oh and do you have to eat all your snacks, or could you like save 1 snack and add extra 100cals to your meal ? x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

12th june ill be back on track im not exactly going to stuff my face lol i dont want to gain weight just going to try and maintain it till i start back up again lol. im going to butlins becki for a few days wanted to go to florida but havent had enough time to save up and prices have went up sky high so saving for next year :D xx


----------



## Boothh

aww that will be nice thinking of taking jesse somewere like that in a couple of weeks, xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I couldnt eat another 100 to my meal i cant make 600 most days my plate is at bursting point. Personally i think it would state that on site if you could do, i doubt you'll need any more than 600. 

My day shake, soon after snack. Lunch, followed with a snack, afternoon snack about 4pm then tea, try not eat after 7pm. Only drink water. All that in a day comes to roughly 1360 cals. If stick to right cals.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh, have fun laura! i hope they weather is as good as its been this weekend :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

thanks girls :D 

i know it will be like im abroad on holiday if it is! knowing my luck itll piss down :lol:

becki i think butlins is probs the best place for like a pack hol if you get me lol i went to pontins before and it wasnt very nice tbh ooh haven is spose to be good aswell though :)

xx


----------



## Boothh

yeah i been a few diff havens n they were all quite good thinkin of goin a haven in wales or scarborough, seen a few good offers just havin the spare money to book lol xx


----------



## Mellie1988

Ugh i've totally KILLED my diet this weekend, been to two parties and a BBQ :haha: 
Not looking forward to weigh in tomorrow :nope: might skip it....lol 

x


----------



## Boothh

noo dont skip, if you do it once you just go off track and make it worse keep going!


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks....will report in the morning :blush: , don't think I will of gained or lost tbh...hoping to have stayed the same!! 

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

damm.its warm!!


----------



## Boothh

god bin a chemical factory blow up near me so apparantly stuck inside for most of the day! 
gunna have my first SF shake soon already strugglin was thinkin mm im up early gunna have some toast then remembered its SF day today gunna weigh in a minute x


----------



## Boothh

lost 1lb lol what was everyone elses from the other day? and anyone weighing in today? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done becki! What you at now? Have you had your shake? Just had mine :)

well reminder mine was 2lb. Just tidying up for me.


----------



## Boothh

lost 20lbs in total now :) iv had my shake but i didnt mix it proper and it was all lumpy!! :( what do you mix in? i did it in one of jesses bottles and shook it like formula but didnt work! xx


----------



## jennifer89

(178.8LB) 4LB Loss! :thumbup:
19.2 total loss :flower: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done jennifer :)


----------



## Boothh

updated our weights, x


----------



## holl1109

_Hey everyone, how are you all doing. I have eaten so much this weekend. fri- 2 bottles wine and an italian meal, sat- bbq and lager and sunday was sylvies christening so buffet and chocolate cheesecake which was sooo nice resisted having a second peice though. xx_


----------



## Boothh

what did you lose when you weighed in holl so i can update? x


----------



## holl1109

4ibs x


----------



## Boothh

were do you buy your SF from mta?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

boots or asda that where i mainly shop :)


----------



## Mellie1988

I've put on a lb :cry: i'm 9st 13 now.... :( 
Had oats so simple for breakfast this morning and a chicken salad for dinner.....not sure what to have for tea :shrug: 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Might give slimfast diet a try...I love milkshakes etc :thumbup:, will see how I get on this week! 

x


----------



## Boothh

well first day of SF is over, 
breakfast - strawberry shake
snack - 2breadsticks with a spoonful of half fat cheese spread
lunch - banana shake
snack - SF sour cream and chive pretzels
dinner - shepards pie (400cals) with carrots and peas (50cals) and an aero icecream ¬_¬ (99cals) 

still got one snack left - gunna have a SF chocolate bar later

water drank - 1.5L so far :D having a good day!

also we went to the park today for a couple of hours so got some excercise in the heat with pushing a heavy buggy up and down hills and walking round in the sun :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

millie chin up it happens :) focus on new week ahead.,
becki doing great.
im just on my bike...really need more comfortable seat thoug, lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ok, im at confused.com right now!

Doing bit of online reading here goes; if your calorie intake for the day is 1800 you exercise and burn 400 that leaves you with 1400 calories... apprently you should eat the calories youve burned.. as its important to do so. Not everyone does this and doesnt see point when your trying to lose weight (never do i tbh)

If i eat 1200 for my day do my exercise burn over 300 cals, im getting far to little calories for my day which = body storing the fat instead of burning it.

Interesting but confusing.


----------



## Boothh

i think if you excercise though it speed your metabolism up and i dont think your body stores fat when this is happening? im not sure though i think its something like that
xx


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys do you mind if i join you. i have been reading for a few days and thort it was about time i asked can i come in.

i have been trying to loose weight sins having my lo in august and iam at a point where it just will not shift any more with what iam doing so iam going to go back on slimfast today i did it a few yrs ago and lost a fair bit.

right for the horrid stuff
starting weight ~ 13st 7lbs
goal weight ~ 10st
weight today~ 11st 4lbs
lost so far ~ 2st 3lbs


----------



## MummyToAmberx

welcome tmr1234

ive just been on biggest loser uk site..tempted to join but i will have ask OH to pay for me. i love biggest loser amount of weight theyve helped people lose is amazing. I was just filling in my details said i coul lose 1st12lbs in 8 weeks sounds brilliant i think thats bit too much for my liking.


----------



## Boothh

ill add you tmr xx

youd go all saggy losing that weight that fast i think, im havin a hard enough time with my belly as it is it would be touching my knees if i lost that so fast haha x

had first shake just now strawberry one!

dont like the look of this weather today! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

haha 2 right you would. 
u like that kind?
its rather cloudy today but god im happy to have bit of cool air


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im putting in my food intake for today in fitness pal so can see bit better all cals/protein etc. Came out at 898 ive got no protein left its on -2 still got 68g carbs 33g fat. Mine my lunch only coming to 290 cals like. Hmmm maybe i'll add some rice.


----------



## Boothh

i dont like it as much as i like the banana one or cafe latte haha, 

not hungry at all today! tryna get jess to sleep before his lunch but hes having none of it :dohh:


----------



## Glitterfairy

Can't weigh in as my scales need a new battery.Doh


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good stuff becki. Iv managed get my meal to about 480 cals. Am under 1200 for the day so have few more snacks later.

GF you'l have go get a new 1 if you can.


----------



## Glitterfairy

I will,not sure where i'd get one from? Shall send other half out to lookout for when next time he goes to town.

So far today i've had orange juice and a bowl of shreddies.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

is it those lil round flat ones?


----------



## Boothh

you can get batterys anywere, most supermarkets and hardwear stores will have the right ones, B&Q Homebase Wilkis etc

not even had any snacks yet! gunna make my second shake in a minute and have a snack with it, really need to drink not had anything to drink yet gunna make sure i drink a couple glasses now when jess is off to sleep! xx

x


----------



## Boothh

right had a banana milkshake and glass of pepsimax and a heavenly choc bar :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my food is bloody fabulous :D haha.


----------



## Boothh

im making sausage pasta but only gunna have equiv of one sausage in mine and add extra veg to it :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiya im not bothering stopping the diet no point ill just carry on till i go away lol well today ive had 

Breaky - 1 slice of toast with butter 

Lunch - W.W shepards pie and extra veg

Snack - Skinny cow choccy lolly

Think im going to have 2 salmon fillets and veg later on tonight for tea gonna go on the bike aswell later burn some calories off :D


----------



## Boothh

omg could so eat a piece of toast :dohh: iv found it really hard to resist going making a sandwich cus iv been hungry today, well wanted bread lol, but i havnt
also was my cousins birthday last night and i was at my grandads they passed the cake round sliced up n i just passed it round n didnt take any!!! :D

cant wait for tea im starving think i might have a snack now cus iv still got 2 left xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

that's great becki your doing soo good! :D

i dont think i will be able to pass brookes cake around and not have any :lol: i have a buffet for 15 people and there wont even be that many people coming haha and her cake is a pretty big size its a 1 cake ooh im so excited for it haha my diet is going down the drain that day!


----------



## Boothh

no haha im paying about 50quid for jesses cake im deffo having a piece haha xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

amber nan made hers, it never got finished! lol

im waiting on hollie waking up so i can go back on the bike.

she cut her first tooth yesterday :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

haha thats how much i paid for brookes so theres no way i cant have a slice or 2 :lol: xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

god i am so hungry i dont really want salmon anymore when i think about eating it i feel a bit sicky lol god knows why dunno what else to have though all junky crap!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i love salmon esp pizza hut salmon paste bake :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

could just eat some pasta! lol :(


----------



## Boothh

had a caramel treat bar in the car

had garlic and herb tortallini with riccota cheese in the middle and added extra tomatoes into the sauce only came to 470cals so gunna had a low fat chocolate mousse (60cals) then have another snack later cus still got one left!

so today has been
breakfast - strawberry shake
lunch - banana shake
snack - heavenly choc bar
snack - caramel treat bar
dinner - garlic,herb,tomato pasta and chocolate mousse
snack - dunno what yet maybe options hot choc or icecream


also got first AF today since MMC, cant you tell by how much chocolate iv ate today lmao! and been craving bread all day but have been good and not gave in :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

So today i've had a bowl of shreddies,2 ricecakes and sausage casserole with rice and veg.


----------



## Boothh

OMG i want bread sooooo much!!

stupid OH is stood in the kitchen eating toast i can just smell lovely lovely toast and melted butter and im finding it so so so hard not go in and make some! my stomach is rumbling mouth watering seriously, i am so weak when it comes to bread, but i need to lose this weight i can eat bread when im thin lol


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls 
well my 1st day went ok i was really trying to stay out the kichen all day but when you have a hungry 5 yr old that wants things from the norty cupbord it is not so easy.
well what i had
berkki: banan s/f
dinner: choc s/f
snak: 4 tuck crackers 24cals each
tea: home made chuncky veg soup with a pice of crunchy roll 
i didnt really feel like having any thing else to eat as snaks as the s/f filled me up

as for today i dnt feel hungry as i thort i would be but it is still early i will prob have my s/f at about 8am. Last time i did s/f you had to have 3 shacks a day and could have some fruit as snacks it was very hard to stick to.


----------



## Boothh

i dont think i could manage 3shakes a day i feel bloated off 2! butt i sneaked on the scales this morning and have lost 1lb since monday weigh in even though AF has arrived!! it better stay off lmao! i dont feel hungry at all now think the first day was just mind over matter sort of thing,
had my first shake banana one yumyum! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

bread is 1 of my weakness points. ww bread ive got 44cals per slice :) less 19g of carbs were as other bread has 105 cals 20g of carbs.

glad to hear Af arrived becki, good stuff losing 1lb. i really hope ive lost 2lb then leaves 1.5lb from thursday to monday for my target. Also 2lb will = 3st gone :D


----------



## Boothh

i really hope i can lose 3lbs this first week will take me to 14st! what was your loss first week?
im worried though cus OH is taking me out for a meal for our anniversary on saturday night, i always get same thing though 

garlic chicken with mash and loads of onions and peppers, so dont think thats the most unhealthy choice really, will just have to not have a massive starter and dessert! 
hope it doesnt effect me too much! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i lost 4lbs :)

just have burn it off later that night ;)
thats why i started on thursday if i have something on saturday still plenty time to sort it out


----------



## Boothh

i like monday though i still tend to lose even if i have a bad weekend but normally try and be good on the sunday so im not bloated haha!

im gunna get some WW bread tonight cus im deffo missing it even 1 slice of toast for a snack would do me! haha 

already planning my tea for tonight, 

think im having WWtuna sweetcorn tin, boiled egg, new potatos, loads of salad and dressing, dont think that comes to 600 off the top of my head though! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

noo dont think it does either 

im filling mine in on fitness pal im having for dinner though to min the tidying up on night time with me going parents on friday.

i have ww bread with bit of spreadable cheese


----------



## Boothh

yeah thats what im thinking, 1slice of ww toast with bit of lowfat cheese spread actually cant wait haha, 

just had second shake another banana one cant get enough the banana one lol! 

and having first snack of the day a cadburys light chocolate mousse only 60cals! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

u saving your snacks for later on?

ive had chicken cauliflower, mash potatoes, lettuces & pea's. i put small bit of spreadable cheese on chicken, sprinkle of ww cheese on cauliflower & extra light salad crea, on lettuces. was really filling :)


----------



## Boothh

sounds nice that, no not saving just not had time just been shopping so gunna have a slice of WWtoast with lowfat cheese on soon, 

changed my mind for tea having crispy chicken with new potatos, salad, maybe boiled egg think that will get me to nearer 600 if iv got left over cals gunna have banana sugar puffs as snack later cus only 116cal so with skimmed milk it wont be much! x


----------



## holl1109

dreading the way in 2morrow. weighed myself this morning and i have put on 1ib oopps!! i knew it had been a bad week.


----------



## Glitterfairy

So far today i've had 2 crumepts and a pack of baked crisps.


----------



## Boothh

you need to eat more GF! your body wont let you lose weight if you eat under 1200cals cus it will store all you eat and make it harder, have you bought a battery for your scales yet?

Holl - dont worry about it we all have bad weeks sometimes just carrying on and tryna stick it out is the key, if you dont give up you will lose weight! xx


----------



## holl1109

ah i will try. ive started walking to now a bout 45 mins a day so hopefully this will help. x


----------



## Boothh

today 

breakfast - banana shake
lunch - banana shake
snack - chocolate mousse
snack - WWtoast with low fat cheese spread
dinner - Crispy chicken 220cals potatos 180cals garlic mayo 50cals salad ? deffo comes to under 500cals anyway gunna have a chocolate mousse later and maybe small bowl of cereal to make up my cals :)


----------



## holl1109

how are u finding sf? i dont thibk i could cope with one meal day. do u get hungry?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you can feel hungry time to time but water clears that up.
ive never felt starving!


----------



## holl1109

is it expensive?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

usual price is 5.98 a tub 12 shakes i think
then got all there snack range if u want to buy them.


ive ran out of milk! noooooo, crap. looks like i'll be having 1 less shake tomorrow, stupid me ive been so busy with tidying up & getting stuff sorted for the weekend.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Haven't had chance to get new battery yet.
I've burnt my fingers and think all i can manage to prepare myself for dinner is toast.Glad Jack had a cooked lunch at school today!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Glitterfairy said:


> Haven't had chance to get new battery yet.
> I've burnt my fingers and think all i can manage to prepare myself for dinner is toast.Glad Jack had a cooked lunch at school today!

Aww bless you. Hope aint too bad of a burn.

I do agree sound like u need to eat more :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

I usually do and i would have had a cooked meal but my fingers really stinging and i'm scared of burning it again!
I'll have a snack in a bit.


----------



## Boothh

i havnt felt too hungry actually you can have good snacks too, 

slimfast at asda is 3.25

tescos is 2 for 7 at the moment 

and boots its 2.99 on offer

i get a few bars and snacks from the range too

the shakes are pretty filling big glass of milk then with the snacks and a big dinner its not so bad! im never hungry til dinner time anyway really just eat crap in the day so its working for me!

just had my chocolate mousse and gunna have another slice of toast for my last snack i think :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i just popped on scales, i weigh what i expected i might have lost tomorrow!
*tries not to get her hopes up* haha. Be interesting to see the change in the morning :) if any.


----------



## Boothh

i reckon at least 1lb change leanne

i went on before and have lost 1lb but just praying i lose more haha

gunna have my toast soon haha x


----------



## Mellie1988

I've bought some slim fast today! Gonna start it tomorrow I think :D 
Will be breaking my diet on Saturday though as going out for a chinese :blush: will probs have the shakes in the day though still then pig out for my evening meal...eek, I love chinese too much to give it a misss....any thing that you ladies know of that isn't tooo bad? Chow mien is okay isn't it?

x


----------



## panther19

Okay I am doing really great with the losing weight thing but I am so sick of not being able to eat properly because of having four wisdom teeth out. It's Wednesday, they pulled them last Friday and today I'm feeling like I may be developing dry socket... my jaw feels like a sumo wrestler is pounding on it and I can't freaking eat!

All I want is some cucumber, or some peppers or a salad with dressing or a sandwich....arghhhhhh


----------



## tmr1234

panther if your tooth well where it was pulled feels like bad tooth ack in it get back to the detist as it will prob be a dry socket they will pack it with some brown stuf and the pain goes as soon as they do. If you leave it you will end up with a very very bad tast coming from it. i had it in dec and omg i was being sick with the tast coming out of it and it was so pain full.

you all seem to be doing really good i throt i would be really hungry but last night i felt so full oh offerd me some jelly babys and i just felt sick looking at them as i was so full. 

food yesterday
brkki~ choc s/f 230cals
snak~ 4 tuc 96cals
dinner~ banan s/f 230cals
snak~ 2 goahade slices 112cals
tea~ chicken keve (sp) with lots of veg about 450cals
snak~ refresher ice lolly 46cals and 1 go ahade slice 56cals
toalt cals for the day 1220


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i think i prefer eat my food for lunch now. Hollie woke me up at half 4 for a bottle didn't get sleep till 6 now she's awake again, god im tired! Gotta be up early tomorrow no lie in for me again.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive lost 3 lbs! Wooop, cant believe it :D 1/2lb till end of month target i know i can achieve that by monday :D


----------



## tmr1234

well done hope i can lose like that


----------



## Boothh

welldone MTA, jess has been a pain all night too, im knackered! xx

i dont feel too bad on SF thought id be starving but im not, and im breaking my diet on saturday night too, cus OH is takin me for a meal, chow mein is not too bad, i normally get that when we have chinese :) but youve gotta have a treat now and again or you wont stick to it!

think im gunna get jesse in the pram later and go for a walk if it stays dry :) looks abit windy though!

had a chocolate shake for breakfast gunna have a slice of toast soon, dunno where id be without WW bread lol think id have given up if i didnt have that!

right better go put some washing in! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i had 2 slices ww bread for brekki as havent been got milk... i struggled, i couldnt eat 2 slices. 
i got shake down me half 10. 
Im feeling kinda lazy in making dinner front today as got plenty other stuff to do so bought some carrots/suede ready to boil. lol


----------



## Boothh

iv wanted them carrots in that pic you sent me since you sent it haha looked soo nice lmao

gunna think about snack soon


----------



## Boothh

so far today

breakfast - chocolate shake
snack (lunchtime) - 2slices WWtoast with low fat cheese spread (morning and afternoon snack together)
lunch - coffee shake 

gunna have sausages and mash for tea :)

really found that having 2 snacks together as a sort of lunch has helped me feel alot less grouchy today! might try and keep that up! :) x


----------



## holl1109

ive put on a pound. gutted.


----------



## Boothh

oh no! :hugs: sure it will be off again next week! sometimes it just happens like that! dont give up!! xxx


----------



## holl1109

i'll keep going drinking lots of water and walking. i will shift this jelly belly x


----------



## Boothh

so today

breakfast - chocolate shake 230cals
snack 1 and 2 - 2slices of WWtoast with lowfat cheese spread 190cals
lunch - cafe latte shake - 220cals
dinner - 2sausages 220cals mashed potato 180cals veg 30cals gravey 40cals chocolate mousse 60cals - 530cals

will have probably a SF snack bar later 95cals :)

so total for day 1265 :) wooo finding this diet sooo easy!! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Cafe Latte SF shakes = :sick: :haha:, my dad said he will buy it off me lmao, loving the vanilla one so far, think I will get the chocolate and strawberry one tomorrow when I go to boots (Its £2.99 there atm, if anyone didn't know!) What are your fave ones ladies?? 

Sooo today...
Breakfast: Vanilla SF shake, glass of OJ 
Snack: caramel/nougat? SF bar 
Lunch: Cafe Latte SF shake 
Snack: chocolate SF bar 
Tea: ASDA be good for you meal, jacket potato with cheese and chive, was yummy! 410cals & WW carrot cake slice 

Going to have a vanilla muller light in a min while watching Corrie :thumbup:

I don't feel hungry one bit, I actually struggled to eat my tea tonight, felt full really quick...carried on eating it though cause it was nice :haha::blush:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i don't like vanilla 1 bit sickly tastes like ice cream with mix of toffee lol

my day
1 & half slices ww bread 66 cals
shake 230 cals
lunch: ocean pie, mash potatoes, carrots, suede, lettuces, ww cheese. About 490 cals
5 go ahead slices lol 56 cals each
shake
3 pieces of cadbury chco 90 cals
50mins on bike.
2L of water.


----------



## Boothh

i love the caffe latte one used to drink it loads when i was pregnant for the vits, cus i couldnt keep much down first couple of months!
im not too keen on the strawberry powder, banana is by FAR my favourite lol, 
isnt it actually really easy though, you think you will be starving but im actually finding so easy and feelin positive about a good weight loss this week :D xx


----------



## panther19

@tmr1234: Thanks! (for soemreason I can't thank your post, aw well) Went to the dentist first thing this morning... dry socket on one side, other side infected. Back to liquids only, he packed it with brown stuff and it feels soooo much better! Gotta go back tomorrow.

@mummytoamberx; wow youre doing good too this month for loss!

I am on target as well :D dying of hunger today; only had 1075 cals which isn't enough for my BMR but can't do much about it since i am not allowed to eat :| hopefully a better day tomorrow. Gotta get rid of one more CM by monday to hit my goal... My reward is being able to order some Victoria Secret stuff so I better hit my goal! Hehe

Good luck tmm everyone!


----------



## tmr1234

panther glad you got it seen to the pain just gose as soon as they put the stuff in. Mine took about 6 weeks to close over as it takes longer for a dry socket to heal.

all you girls make it seem so easy and you ae all fether on than me i am only on day 4 and it dose seem like a easy diet just dosnt seem like iam dieting with having so many snacks i dnt eat as much when iam not on a diet any way yesterday

day3
breakfast~ choc s/f 230cals
snack~ fiber plus bar 111cals (they are so nice i wanted another)
dinner~ Vanilla s/f 230
snack~ go ahaed bar 130cals
tea~ 2 slices of baccon 112cals White Crusty Bread Roll 240cals 
snack~ 2 go ahead slices 112 cals
total for the day 1165cals


----------



## Boothh

im only on day 5 tmr! :) 

so far today 

breakfast - banana shake
snack - 1slice WW toast with low fat cheese spread
lunch - caffe latte shake

:D


----------



## panther19

Hey Boothh, can I join O-fficially :D and be listen in the starter post? Only thing is I am going by CM's.. not by lbs. If not that's okay. :)

Doing crap today, had a dentist visit this morning so didn't eat anything before hand.. just incase. Had an iced capp. after which is worth about 250Cal. I am at my parents and am going to have to see if there's some applesauce or something to fill my belly. I'll probably go and pick up some SlimFast shakes later... I seriously need more nutrition.


----------



## Mellie1988

Good day today :D 
Breakfast: Vanilla shake 
Snack: SF bar 
Dinner: Vanilla shake again :/ lol 
Snack: packet of quavers...89 cals :thumbup: 

Just about to have tea now, tuna and sweet corn pasta with a blob of extra light mayo...not sure how many cals but have got a WW desert for afters...yum! 

Been on a walk today, 5.6 miles! Walked to my nearest Boots to get some more SF :D I now have the chocolate one and the banana one! 

Having a cheat tomorrow, got a friend coming over for a chinese, will probs go on a big long walk during the day again though! 

x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Seems like slim fast is very popular lately!


----------



## Boothh

panther im sure ive added you ? :S ill go look in a second but im sure i put you on!

dont crap today actually!

breakfast - banana shake
snack - 1slice WWtoast with low fat cheese spread
lunch - caffe latte shake
snack - caramel treat bar

then i ruined it all cus i was starving and bought a cheese and tomato sandwich..475cals! :dohh: im completly starving now too :( 

and only got 225 cals left for the day and meant to be drinking tonight! and OH is taking me out for a meal tomorrow! :( might just have tonight and tomorrow night off, but still do tomorrow day good, 

im drinkin rum and pepsimax so dont think it has that many cals maybe just have to have WWtoast later when am more hungry! i know ill go over but i hope not by too much!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Bad day here too...


----------



## Boothh

what have you had?


----------



## Glitterfairy

Ice cream and cake! I'm due on and feel so hungry for the wrong kind of food.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Slimfast is popular due to me! :D lol

Rollercoaster of a day for me, been very difficult. Basically woke up 5:30am fed hollie, got up had my shake at 6am then got dressed, started get right funny stomach. I felt hungry but because i was still so tired i also didnt feel hungry if that makes sense. 
I think my body just got use to having shake between 8:15-9:15am. I was ill! My stomach was in my throat we left at 7am to head my parents, first hr & 30mins was a struggle. I started to feel better come 10am thankgod. Today food wise been crap!
Went taybarns for lunch, wasnt as nice as coventry 1. Hardly had a thing tbh. I got half cheesecake down me. Done fair bit of walking, been bowling so probably burned at least half that off. All in all probably had 1100 cals today not good. 3 glasses of water lol! didnt dare drink in the car as it takes long enough without me needing pee every 45mins.

hope everyone is okay :)


----------



## Boothh

im sat here will OH is eating a huge meatfeast pizza my mouth is watering im so hungry but not gunna have any, 
gunna make a tuna melt ina minute with WWbread and WWtuna and sweetcorn tin n sprinkle of lowfat cheese :) still be over cals but way better than a pizza?


----------



## Boothh

yeah thanks MTA im glad you convinced me haha and got a few friends doing it aswell cus iv mentioned it i keep thinking hope they dont lose more/faster than me or ill be pissed off!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> im sat here will OH is eating a huge meatfeast pizza my mouth is watering im so hungry but not gunna have any,
> gunna make a tuna melt ina minute with WWbread and WWtuna and sweetcorn tin n sprinkle of lowfat cheese :) still be over cals but way better than a pizza?

yes much better than pizza, IMO to late to eat. lol.


----------



## Boothh

i heard that research has been scrapped, i never followed the whole 'dont eat after a certain time thing' i think its crap, if you eat less calories than you burn you lose weight simple as doesnt matter when you eat them.


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls it seems we all sliped a bit yesterday but what is 1 day when there are a lot more.

yesterday i had

straberry s/f 
a choc bar (tut tut but i was really hungry and was at the shops)
choc s/f 
a few tiny s/rolls 
bangers and mash for tea wich was a low fat/cal 1 so wasnt that bad

waked rueben to and from school yetsrday pushing pram its 30min there and back


----------



## Boothh

didnt end up having a tuna melt so kept under cals! going for a meal tonight though so im gunna have to be good!! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well it works for me, why i saod 'in my opinion.'
off the fact i decided have food around 1pm instead of 6ish for 1 week i lost more weight.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

hiii well i went out for my meal last night and tbh i didnt even eat bad i probably would have but i felt really embarrased cause i was sitting from across where all the chefs cook and a waiter came over and said that the chef wants my bloody number lmao my mate gave him it and then he txtd me in the restaurant!!! talk about cringe so i ended up leaving half my chicken and most of my veg just to get out of there :rofl: 

i feel like i cant dance anymore aswell now that ive put on so much weight cant wait to back to my oldself! :D


----------



## panther19

I feel off the wagon too yesterday :p had 1936Cals total for the day, didn't overeat... I think I burnt just a little over 1900 so that makes me even but still... I had hoped to stick around 1600Cals 'cause I really need to hit that goal I have set for monday!
Doing good today though, mowed and cleaned up the lawn... that alone gave me enough exercise for the day and I still have to work for a few hours tonight too so... should be a good Saturday for me! I just hit 1200some Cals. A bit low considering all the activity I've had, but i still have to work so I'll still get in another snack and a tea so that should put me to around 1400. :)


----------



## tmr1234

i well and turly feel off the wagin yesterday we went to my mum & dads for the day and she allways gets really yummy cakes and every thing and was going on and on at me to have some so i did and just toltaly lost it so back on it today i feel like i have undone any thing i have done this weeks but gotta look on the good side it will go


----------



## Boothh

i didnt even follow slimfast yesterday! ¬_¬

we went to york, and i bought fudge from the fudge kitchen, my all time favourite thing to eat ever! i cannot resist it, its expensive though so its not an eat all in one go thing!
then we went for a meal!

breakfast - 2ww bread with wwtuna sweetcorn tin on
snack - sf choc bar
lunch - nothing
snack- bit of fudge <3
dinner - potato skins (gave half to OH) then had sizzling chicken which is 2garlic chicken breasts, cheese mash and loads of peppers and onions, i ate 1 chicken didnt finish the mash and some of the peppers, shared a cookie dough cheese cake with OH so i dont think i did too bad compared to what i couldve had, 

were having a BBQ today so just gunna have my shake before we go shopping for bbq, then try be good with bbq food, just hope yesterday hasnt affected! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yesterday i had half a plate of pasta really bad i know but eh i just have not had much of a appetite since coming on my period! had cereal so far today and going to have a small sunday roast today aswell :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

so far...

shake 230
2 brekki biscuits 112 cals.
60mins on wii fit... 277 cals burned.
lunch : sunday roast :D 480 cals. Going have a desert dunno what though. Then give food 2hrs to digest back on wii later!
end of month goalmust be met tomorrow.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Breaky - Crunchy nut

Dinner - 4 roast tateys, lil bit of mash, 1 slice of turkey, 1 small yorkie pud, loads of cabbage ooh and gravy! with mint sauce

going to have maybe another 2 bowls of crunchy later on ah i feel so motivated lately im having a little drink tomorrow aswell with a couple of friends feel like my life is getting back on track cause i have been so depressed lately just staying in everyday nearly need a bit of me time now. might meet that chef tomorrow aswell :rofl:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

where is everyone lately lol i feel like im talking to myself :lol:


----------



## lylasmummy

Can i join you lovely ladies? Im a right porker since having my daughter almost a year ago, my excuses stop once Lyla's 1st birthday comes round in 3 weeks, so really need to do something. I really need motivation tho, cos Im a sucker for nice food xxx


----------



## Boothh

yep sure :) xx

had bbq today 1sausage and roll and 1burger and bit of potato salad, x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hi and welcome :D

im the same as you my daughters birthday is in 5 days! and i have hardly lost any weight the odd few pounds but that's all!


----------



## lylasmummy

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Hi and welcome :D
> 
> im the same as you my daughters birthday is in 5 days! and i have hardly lost any weight the odd few pounds but that's all!

I find it so hard, I have the odd day when I have loads of motivation to loose weight, and then the next I just think bugger it :haha:

I dont even know how much I weigh exactly, I hate getting on the scales. Im sure Im prob the heaviest on here x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Welcome lylasmummy!

I was same come amber first birthday 0lb loss.. 14lbs gained lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lylasmummy said:


> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome :D
> 
> im the same as you my daughters birthday is in 5 days! and i have hardly lost any weight the odd few pounds but that's all!
> 
> I find it so hard, I have the odd day when I have loads of motivation to loose weight, and then the next I just think bugger it :haha:
> 
> I dont even know how much I weigh exactly, I hate getting on the scales. Im sure Im prob the heaviest on here xClick to expand...

I started at 17st 2lbs.


----------



## Mellie1988

Omg all I want to eat today is custard cream biscuits :haha: 
Still been doing my shakes though and were having chilli and rice for tea...just going to have a small portion!


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh & welcome to newbies, good luck :thumbup: 

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Seems i was transferring some pics off my phone to netbook i thought id take few food pics off, just to show amount of food i eat for my meal.. still never get to 600 cals lol.
 



Attached Files:







CIMG0150.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 9









CIMG0291.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 9









CIMG0306.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lylasmummy

MummyToAmberx said:


> lylasmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome :D
> 
> im the same as you my daughters birthday is in 5 days! and i have hardly lost any weight the odd few pounds but that's all!
> 
> I find it so hard, I have the odd day when I have loads of motivation to loose weight, and then the next I just think bugger it :haha:
> 
> I dont even know how much I weigh exactly, I hate getting on the scales. Im sure Im prob the heaviest on here xClick to expand...
> 
> I started at 17st 2lbs.Click to expand...

Think Im just over 15st :cry: Hubby bless him says Im just fine how I am, but all my friends are around 9 or 10st so I feel so different, like I go shopping with my best friend, she's always in the designer shops, and I just stand there like a lemon cos I know nothing will fit me, Im a size 18 at the mo and sooo fed up with it xx


----------



## Boothh

i was 15st 9lbs at the start! i was 14st 3lbs last monday so we will see tomorrow iv lost 20lbs since january :D you can do it! xx


----------



## lylasmummy

Boothh said:


> i was 15st 9lbs at the start! i was 14st 3lbs last monday so we will see tomorrow iv lost 20lbs since january :D you can do it! xx

Wow, thats brilliant, well done hun! I really hope I can do that well. How are you doing it? Any diet inparticular? (sp) xxx


----------



## Boothh

i just did plain old calorie counting to lose that first 20lbs but my weightloss slowed considerably and i started slimfast last monday! :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im gonna have a bowl of crunchy nut soon at about 10 watching angus thongs or w.e it's called so ive had 2 bowls of crunchy nut today and a small sunday roast dinner really good for me :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lylasmummy said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lylasmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> Hi and welcome :D
> 
> im the same as you my daughters birthday is in 5 days! and i have hardly lost any weight the odd few pounds but that's all!
> 
> I find it so hard, I have the odd day when I have loads of motivation to loose weight, and then the next I just think bugger it :haha:
> 
> I dont even know how much I weigh exactly, I hate getting on the scales. Im sure Im prob the heaviest on here xClick to expand...
> 
> I started at 17st 2lbs.Click to expand...
> 
> Think Im just over 15st :cry: Hubby bless him says Im just fine how I am, but all my friends are around 9 or 10st so I feel so different, like I go shopping with my best friend, she's always in the designer shops, and I just stand there like a lemon cos I know nothing will fit me, Im a size 18 at the mo and sooo fed up with it xxClick to expand...

Ohh i know how you mean, alot of my mates are around that too. I was shopping for full size 18's too. 
You can do it if you really want too :thumbup:
I lose 31lbs on no diet so its possible :D Now enjoying the slim fast plan.


----------



## panther19

2045Cals today, almost exactly what I used up so a good day. I am really trying to alternate my cals everyday so my body doesn't get used to very few cals.

I noticed the last two or three days I haven't been hungry like I normally get, I think it's beause of the not being able to eat solid food-lot of liquids that my body may have been getting used to this week. Gotta get back to normal. My mouth is almost better! Yay, had a cucumber, pepper, tomato and feta salad today, soooo yummy. I love food, hehe. 

I really don't think I will hit my goal tomorrow though... measured a few days ago and hit 91CM, but I really don't think I worked off that 1 cm to get to my 90CM goal for May 31st.. I guess I'll know in the morning and if I don't hit it tomorrow then I will hit it next week!


----------



## panther19

Ohhh my last reward for hitting 94CM April 30th was buying a new shirt. I decided that my reward for getting to 90CM for May 31st is going to be an order from Victoria's Secret :happydance: so I better have made it! If not tomorrow then the day after! I really really could use some nice new bra's and panties and they have soooo much nice stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys 

Welcome lylasmummy

yesterday i was sorta good i didnt really feel like any thing to eat had my shake in the morning but only had snacks untill tea time and had a nice salad with chicken and turkey yumm. 

well i have lost 1lbs this week iam now 11st3lbs realy thort it may be more but i think the cakes and that at my mums didnt help. well roll on this week ruebens off school so i will be going out more and be more run off my feet.

me and oh seid that we are going to set a date for are wedding for may next yr so i have to lose this weight iam not getting a size 16 dress. I want to be a thin bride


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Trm1234 - well done on the loss :)


----------



## Boothh

tmr and lylasmummy do you mind filling in the little chart on the front page so i can add you to the main bit? :D

and mta and holl what was your loss on thursday?

and everybody else.. time to weigh in :D

iv lost 2lbs this week weigh 14st 1lb!! was hoping to get to 14st but ah well i didnt follow plan on saturday so glad iv still managed to lose 2lbs! :) im aiming for 13st for jesses birthday think thats more realistic hopefully can get more though!! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

stayed the same again nvm :D


----------



## Boothh

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> stayed the same again nvm :D


aw nvm, :D we all sts sometimes! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol i did get drunk on friday though so i guess that's probs why better then gaining! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done becki!
Good going Laura on STS. Like say better than a gain. 

I reached my target, thankgod. 14st exactly :D


----------



## tmr1234

starting weight ~ 13st 7lbs
goal weight ~ 10st
weight today~ 11st 3lbs
lost so far ~ 32lbs

i did put it on the 1st post i did in here but it must of been missed


----------



## Boothh

jealous mta you weigh less than me now and we were the same before haha :p


----------



## jennifer89

1.5LB Loss x

New Weight 177.3
Total Loss 20.7


----------



## Boothh

so far today 

breakfast - banana shake
snack - slice WWbread scrape low fat cheese spread
snack - slice WWbread scrape low fat cheese spread

gunna have my other shake now :)

also wearing size 14 top today woo x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mine was 3lb on thursday :)


----------



## Boothh

were having chinese for dinner as not much in, gunna get chicken chowmein always get a huge portion but i only eat abit of it so not worried will just make sure i eat the veg haha xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

havent had much time to eat today been busy went to a friends to chill in her garden had 2 glasses of wine i think or it might have been 3 lol. food wise ive only had a w.w lasagne meal with veg gonna have a couple of bowls of crunchy nut :D


----------



## Boothh

are you doing crunchy nut diet? i love crunchy nut, i have some banana sugarpuffs i havnt eaten in the cupboard i wanna try em but not got round to it, might have it as morning snack tomorrow :) x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yeah i am doing the crunchy nut diet :D i love crunchy nut i remember when i would take it to the cinemas with me the little snack boxes you could get haha x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i need some energy!
hollie cried/been unsettled since 5pm we aint homeyet.
arghhh i could scream had pull over in a lay by get her to sleep. She was well over tired. Car rocks with every car that passes its horrible!


----------



## Glitterfairy

I stayed the same...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

home at last :) 

missed my 2nd shake though. Couldn't be helped.

GF- you get a new battery? Better than a gain :)


----------



## Mellie1988

Lost 1/2 lb! Not bad considering i've been quite naughty this week! 

x


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls i dont seem to have had time the last 2 days to fit in the 2nd shack or when i have i just didnt want it 

yesterday i had

choc s/f 230cals
snack 2 go ahaed slices 112cals
snack grane bar thing 130cals
tea baccon butty 298 cals
snack 2 choc bics 140 cals
total cals 910 cals


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tmr - just remember under 1200 cals is to lil calories. More likely you'l storethe fat instead of burning it.

well done mellie.


----------



## Boothh

morning! weather looks abit grey today and we were gunna take jess to the park again :dohh:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

it's pissing down here lol and i feel so sick today! and im only bloody sunburnt on one arm so im gonna look propa odd haha 

breaky - crunchy nut 

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

its been pouring down for over 1hr here.
girls going out & stopping at grandparents tomorrow so il get plenty exercise in, in time for weigh in day.


----------



## Boothh

its chucking it down here too n jess has a cold! but we need to go out cus were decorating his room this weekend and need to get the stuff while OH is off plus just won a m&p rocking lion off ebay for 20quid and its local collection!

breakfast - chocolate shake


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww bless him, hope it comes & goes quickly.
wheres our june summer weather! ive got heating on im still cold.
this year is flying by when your doing weightloss lol. 
noo idea what im having for dinner, not much stuff goes together need to go shopping.

i had strawberry shake for brekki + 2 brekki biscuits, iv done 25mins on bike.


----------



## jennifer34rn

I lost 1 lb,that makes 71 lbs gone:)


----------



## Boothh

i did something really stupid, weve been out all day shopping and i was starving and i ate 3slices of pizza :dohh: :dohh: :dohh: feel so stupid and fat now, just gunna have my other shake later and not have tea and hope the damage isnt too bad :( :(


----------



## tmr1234

its been raining here all day to but had to go out to the shops for a few b'day pressys for my 2 (had them on order) 

bootth if you have your s/f for tea i dnt think it will mater you had pizza

today i have had

brekki~ straberry s/f 230cals
snack~ 2 go ahaed things 110
lunch~ vanilla s/f (was allmost sick with it it is so yuck) 230 cals
snack~ packet of crisps 87cals

for tea iam having a low fat and cal shepperds pie


----------



## MummyToAmberx

becki its fine had food for lunch instead of tea.
what ive been doing for last 2 wks i got bette result.

brekki shake & brekki biscuits
slice bread with spreadable cheese
lunch : ww sweet &sour chicken & rice & mixed veg.
2 slices go ahead bar
1snack a jack
shake coming up at 5 foloowed with 1 snack a jack.

1200... Ive earned 400 extra cals off exercising won't be getting ate.


----------



## Boothh

but its pizza though bad bad bad!! though it was chicken and pineapple so couldve been worse i suppose! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

3 slices better than 8. 
i wouldn't feel bad about it.
im thinking having 1 on thursday night, been 7 wks since my last :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

argh i cba to do anything i feel so sick :(

breaky - crunchy nut cereal and a cuppa with sweeners

dinner - w.w chicken hot pot with veg

going to have another bowl of cereal later.

Deleted cause I'm paranoid if the person it was about comes on bnb haha x


----------



## Mellie1988

Today I have been to a friends house and have been abit naughty! Lol :( 

Breakfast: sf shake 
Dinner: Home made pizza on toasted english muffin, topped with red leciester cheese, ham and mushrooms! Had 3 halves? Not sure how bad they actually are, guessing very bad though cause of the amount of cheese :haha: they were yumm tho! 
Snack: Cornetto type icecream
Tea: sf shake 
Snack: Muller light 

After dinner we did go on a big long walk around a lake and to the park, so might of burnt half my icecream off? lol!

I'm sooo hungry today, don't know what is wrong with me....think AF might be due? Boooo hisss! 

x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

argh im going to bed i cant even be arsed to have a over bowl of cereal nite nite guys x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Night laura, hope feel better in the morning.

Ive joined UK biggest loser site. Paid for first month, see what its like, whether it helps much or not. I love biggest loser :D


----------



## Boothh

how much is it mta?

hope you feel better tomorrow mtb xx

just had banana shake yum yum by far my fave but when i went asda today theyve gone up to £6 and went in boots n that offer has finished n i think the tesco one has too :dohh: shouldve stocked up while i had the chance!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1 month 9.95
3 months u pay 28 i think
6 months is 40

Its giving me 1365 cals per day. I think starting thursday for 1 week im going try hit what it says every day, still within slimfast anyways.


----------



## panther19

woohooo! I'ts tuesday and not monday but I made it.. i made my goal :)

lost 10cm's now on my waist! and my size 14 paints are getting way saggy, managed to fit back into my size12's shorts from last year... so I think i'll have to go out and buy a new pair of size 12 jeans soon. :happydance:

ps: How come I can only quote and edit my posts some of the time, but not most the time... the button's not there? why is that?


----------



## panther19

hope you feel better soon x-MummyToBe-x!


----------



## Boothh

well done panther!

my baba isnt well this morning ended up at emergency docs 1am so v tired today i can just tell its gunna be a bad day!! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

that's great panther cant wait till i can fit back into a size 12 :D i would love to be in a size 10 though that's my long term goal i thinks!

aww becki is he okay what's up with him? i hope he feels better soon :(


had my bowl of cereal so far doing rather good tbh not even hungry most the time 

xx


----------



## Boothh

he had viral tracheitis a few weeks ago we thought it had cleared up but its spread to hs chest so hes on antibiotics now which he hates, poor little thing he can hardly breather his chest is so bad :(

had banana shake so far not had anything else been too busy! gunna have snack and shake soon x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Panther. Well done... jealous.com!! haha.

Ohh god, oh god! My dinner is gorgeous, but no idea on calories... i feel soo bad :\

Its a cajun chicken wrap & salad + dip from costco's. I found turkey wrap online was 810 cals... but that was in 09 they dont sell anymore.


----------



## Boothh

still only had 1shake today really need to sort it out! not had time with poorly baby!


----------



## panther19

Boothh said:


> he had viral tracheitis a few weeks ago we thought it had cleared up but its spread to hs chest so hes on antibiotics now which he hates, poor little thing he can hardly breather his chest is so bad :(


Aww that doesn't sound good :( I hope his infection clears up quickly! Antibiotics should take care of that!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aw becki that sounds awful i hope he feels better soon :( xx

ah ive been in such a crap mood again today! its this bloody cold just cba to do anything 

breaky - crunchy nut cereal

dinner - w.w chicken hot pot and veg

gonna have another bowl of cereal later


----------



## Boothh

well only managed so far today

banana shake
1 caramel treat bar
3/4 a chicken enchilada, 2cheese and bacon potato skins and lots of salad with garlic and herb dressing!

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i aint weighin in tomorrow lol!

maybe friday.. OH took me out seems we don't have the kids.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol bless where he take you? you getting something nice to eat!? :D

argh i was so gonna get a chicken kebab tonight but i was like noo laura and just had my w.w chicken hotpot instead im so chuffed with myself :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

we went bowling, love it! I could do it weekly haha. Then played pool.
pizza hut was across the road... I did order smallest cheese & tomato.. But got 1 with 6 slices.. Iv ate 3 slices.

am now on the bike, lol. I think am gunna fall asleep.

well done laura for making the better choice:D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aw that sounds lovely mm pizza :D 

im gonna weight in on sunday cause i wont be able to on monday cause im going away on the sunday so ill update yas from my bb im gonna try and get the healthiest option of food on the menu every night when im at skeggy lol probably be living on salmon and jacket tateys i bet lol.

and ive got brookes birthday on fri with a massive buffet and cake im only gonna have 1 slice of cake and maybe 3 plates of food but nothing else after that argh i hope i dont gain ill be gutted :(


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys glad to read you are all doing good

bekki i hope ur poor lo is better soon.

as for food i just can not be botherd eating at all i think it is with the heat i just dnt want any thing but yesterday i had

s/f banan 
s/f cheese and chiv things
1 slice of tost 
fiber pluss
rost beef with lots of salda 

did you know there is only 217cals in the strawberry s/f i thort the was 230 in all of them


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ahhh woke up with a cold... Wtf!


----------



## holl1109

hey girls, my loss was 4 ibs this week. well chuffed with it as i did stuff my face on sat xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

great loss hol :)

havent really had anything today been busy! ive had a W.W sweet and sour chicken with rice meal was nice


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done hol.

i managed 40mins in 1 go on bike.
bought cross trainer today, hopefully il get back on slimfast tomorrow


----------



## Boothh

Computers broke n iv had a shit day n gone way off track. Pissed off lol,


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Aww bless ya becki! I feel the same. Hoping i feel better tomorrow. 

Ive done 40mins on bike in 1 go :D 15mins on cross trainer


----------



## MummyToAmberx

how is everyone on this hot day?
im baking lol. 

i feel better than yesterday but not 100%.


----------



## Boothh

Fitted in my size 14 skinnys!!! :D still done crap today though gunna start SF properly again on Monday! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Bitch... lol

Wish i was tall as you


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ive had a good day tbh im so proud of meself and its brookes birthday! lol

had maybe 7 lil sandwiches 2 sausages few salted pea nuts 2 small slices of quiche pickled onions maybe 4 tiny hots dogs lil bits of chicken dipped in bbq dip and cheese and like 3 small crisps.

havent had any cake and im not going to either.

that's my lot for the day im so proud woo hoo :happydance:

oh but i did have 2 glasses of wine :lol:

xx


----------



## Boothh

Aha it's all come off my legs though still massive round my hips and belly

just realised my whole out fit is size 14 does that mean I'm fully fitting in a 14 now!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Wish I was in a bloody 14! X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Enjoy ya lil holiday away Laura, hope weather stops nice for you's :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Thanks hun :)

I'm gonna do laps in the pool every day lol need to look good for when I come back to go to town dribking!

xx


----------



## Boothh

Ha I'm Sure I weight the most out of us though lol, just cus I'm tall, what's happened to GF lol,
just been havin a bad few days with Ill baby n not been upto dieting cus iv had no sleep monday I'm back on it 15lbs to lose to get to pre preg need to do it by jesses birthday just under 2 and half months! I best do it!! X


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ireally need to take up swimming like. I need get to a weight id feel confident to go first lol.

becki i think that's an achievable goal.
i well can't sleep in this heat with a cold grr


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Lol I don't feel comfy either but I don't wanna miss out on brooke swimming I've bought a tummy control swimwear cossy lol it looks ok gonna get a pair of shorts tho x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh not seen them, where get that from?

Oh ive always had wear shorts like, always hated top of my legs any weight ive been.

Hollie had me up 6:45am ahh. Had brekki shake & 2 snack a jacks said came to 322 cals, just been on cross trainer for 20mins ( sweat was dripping off me, lush eh lol!) Said ive burnt 342 cals. Not bad really. Think its shower time now :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i think ive injuried myself...noooooooo!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i got it from primark :lol: it's a turqoise color it looks okay on does the trick with the tummy deffo! 

havent had anything to eat today yet ive been out all day meeting with a mate and had a few drinks! and now ive been packing most of the day lol im ordering in tonight im getting a jacket potato with tuna mayo and sweetcorn on and salad from the takeaway i dont think that's really bad tbf seeming as i havent had anything yet apart from a slice of ham lmao

xx


----------



## panther19

swimming feels sooo good, helps slimming down too. It's not a good sport to do just to lose weight but doing it regularly really helps with toning everything. Which reminds me, i haven't been to aquafit in two weeks, shame on me. :|

I haven't been dieting at all this week, I guess I'm just taking some time off? Still keeping track of every cal in/out and all week I've been pretty much eating exactly what I need, no less no more. So I am happy about that, def. didn't do BAD you know. Gonna get back on track tomorrow and drop my cal intake prety drastically, have family coming to visit at the end of this month so it would be nice to drop another few pounds by then! I'm going to try and aim for 1400-1500 a day the next few weeks, with a few days of 1600-1700 in between so i don't get used to it. 

Not measuring monday! Blahhhh I'm too scared I may get thrown off if it's not what I want it to be so Ill just keep counting cals and check again after this week. :)


----------



## Boothh

Sorry not been on much my laptop is broke so it's awkward gettin on on phone I'll still try update tomorrow though, getting back on slimfast tomorrow, breakfast was 2sliceWW toast with scrape of clover light and scrape of lowfat cheese spread, just been feelin abit shit recently with jess been ill and no sleep but feelin better now I can get in ma jeans, ultimate goal a pair of small 12 skinnys that OH wears now that I can't even get up my arse lmao! If I can get back in them god I'll be soo happy!! :) hope your all doin well, pickun up stepper machine from my mums tomorrow night so gunna start tryna do bit more exercise! See if that helps! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Hi girls!! I am back! can I join you? :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula85 said:


> Hi girls!! I am back! can I join you? :D

welcome back.
how many lbs you lost now?


----------



## Dizzy321

4 stones 2lbs, 58lbs :D since Jan 4th x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww brilliant stuff, well done!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Welcome back paula :D

Aw becki glad ya feeling better!

Well I won't be weighing in tomorrow cause I've gone away to skeggy for few days
But I've been extra good today really pleased!

I've had a slice of toast and glass of water and for my dinner I had a salmon fillet half of a 
Jacket potato 2 onion rings and some peas!


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls 

becki hope lo is feeling better soon so you can get some rest.

well i have lost all of 2lbs this week at lest it is better than last week. I have been on and off it for the last few days so as my es is back at school today iam gunna get back on it 100% (so she says)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Yay Paula is back!

My diet is way off track at the moment because im unwell.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done on the loss tmr.

hope feel better soon GF, im ill to atm.

well after long thought, alot of research & talk with mummy im coming off the SF diet. 
im far from happy my daily intake of sugar on 'average' is 60g! when person on 2000 cals is only 40g. 17g of sugar per shake, when i miss a shake i seem to get side affects, probably beacause im not getting a sugar rush from it.
also i cant eat back my exercise cals on this plan therefore it doesnt work...(obvs it does as ive lost weight.. but doesnt work the way id like it too!)
im going look for an alternative shake.


----------



## jennifer89

Weigh-in :flower:

2.5LB Loss (total 23.2)
174.8 Now


----------



## Boothh

Yaaay! Course you can! :) iv had to send off my laptop it takes up to 21days apparantly so gunna struggle to update cus it's hard on phone!

Iv put 2lbs on ffs! To be fair though iv ate crap all week n well gone of track so it's
my own fault! Funny how iv put weight on but
I'm fitting properly in size 14 :s I bough a dress and top in a 14 yesterday and they fit perfectly! Upping exercise this week though n back on slimfast properly

breakfast - strawberry shake


----------



## Boothh

Mta I know what you mean boy missing a shake I get proper grumpy if I forget one, I'm gunna try again this week though or at least til finished my powders lol,
you think if I'm a 14 now and I lose 17lbs I'll be a 12? Lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

maybe youve gained muscle becki? obv must have lost inches to be fitting in 14s now.

it would be nice to think so wouldnt it. i had 2 slices ww toast & go ahead bar (for bit of sugar) ive got slight headache but nowt major so thats fine. going go on cross trainer while hollie is happy playing with amber.

well done jennifer! :)


----------



## Boothh

How much was cross trainer? 
Getting stepper from my mums tonight, it feels so nice to fit in a smaller size I can really notice the difference on my legs, just want to tone my arms so I can carry on with my sleeve, don't wanna do it while my arms are
flabby cus Ill look butch!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

£67.99 its mini 1.. but its bit shite now, its making noises keeps slipping off rollers, may buy another 1 lol.


----------



## Boothh

Breakfast strawberry shake
snack 2 slices WW toast with lowfat cheese spread
lunch banana shake

having WW ham and pineapple pizza for tea :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh i love there pizzas ive got chicken 1 in, may have it tomorrow :)


----------



## Boothh

Had for tea ww ham n pineapple pizza, 4smiley faces, some garlic Mayo and a chocolate mousse, gunna have snack later x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiyaa well today I've walked around like all day I'm bloody knackerd!

Breaky - slice of toast 

Dinner - it was a buffet so I had salad lettuce pickled onions mayo tuna bit of colesaw dunno how u spell it haha cucumber and cheese then I went up again and had half a jacket potato with a bit of tuna mayo pickled onions again red cabbage cucumber and that was mainly it all salad bits lol had a bottle of water today and 2 glasses of fresh orange juice


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good doing laura :)

i bought top in jan sales size 12, ive triedit on before couldn't get my arms in lol. I got curious when sorting my clothes out &tried it on. Got 1 arm in thought wow but noway is this going fit around the back i got my other arm in & fastened the poppers. Talk about really bad sizing lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

2nd pill into my new packet my cramps are kicking in tonight, fabulous.


----------



## Boothh

Not gunna update main page til I get laptop back hope you all don't mind it's awkward on my phone though, got the twist and step thing from my mums so gunna try do 30 mins a day this week OH said if I use it I can have a bike n hopefully can get back on weight loss now! :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Its my birthday todayy so I think I might have a little treat but I dunno cause I'm being really strict lately lol.

Breaky - Slice of toast and a cuppa with 4 sweets ss milk

Going for a posh buffet tonight haha so I dunno what ill be having might have a glass of wine x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

happy birthday Laura! :)

brekki - bowl spec K ( 30g recommanded serving is nowt! Lol ) WW yoghurt. My guess 200 cals.


----------



## Boothh

Happy birthday!

I messed up on slimfast again last night! Was too hungry, you know mta you've got me thinkin now bout all the sugar in it and I don't wanna do it anymore, I'm always knackered since iv been on it and sure it's cus of all the sugar givin me highs and lows! Think I'm gunna have a week off from it, or might only have 1 shake day this week x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> I messed up on slimfast again last night! Was too hungry, you know mta you've got me thinkin now bout all the sugar in it and I don't wanna do it anymore, I'm always knackered since iv been on it and sure it's cus of all the sugar givin me highs and lows! Think I'm gunna have a week off from it, or might only have 1 shake day this week x


1 called celebrity slim, sold in superdrug now, going look at that they do soups too. :)


----------



## Boothh

Ah they do that in chemist near me, might look into it x

not doin slimfast this week see if I have better weightloss, gunna go on twist and step soon try do 30 mins

just had a cup of tea with 1 sweetner and skimmed milk x


----------



## Boothh

Omg that machine is alot harder than it looks, did 20 mins bout ten on machine, some stretching and some light weights to try tone me arms, gunna try fit in another 20 mins later if I can! Hopefully more I do it longer I will be able to go! Gunna get some exercise DVDs I think x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yes becki more do it better you'l get.
i started out5mins on bike i can do 50mins now just when ive got thetime.


----------



## Boothh

Had 2 medium boiled eggs, with 2slices WWtoast with scrape of clover light and some ketchup 350cals x


----------



## Boothh

Having cheese and tomato pasta bake for tea gunna sort it out soon n work out cals n stuff, feel alot better today with out all the sugar funny that innit, maybe it's just in my head but I normally feel knackered by 3pm if I have my last shake about 12, must be like blood sugar slump but I dunno if I'm just imagining it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I didnt feel knackered, more the sugar was keeping me going, even when i wanted to sleep.


----------



## Boothh

Had a chocolate mousse 60cals Bout 410 so far, had quite a few cups of tea with skimmed milk and sweetners :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

410 cals for whole day?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Woop fat families is back on tomorrow night:D


----------



## Dizzy321

omg is it woohoo


----------



## Boothh

had pasta which was about 600cals and some sweets and half bottle of coke so bout 1300-1400 yesterday x

gunna have some cereal ina minute just having cuppa with skimmed milk and sweetners x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

hiyaa! well yesterday was my birthday sooo i had

breaky 1 slice of toast 

dinner was a buffet first plate was cucumber tuna pickled onions just salady bits cant remember what else i had on it ha 

2nd plate was a pork chop rice and veg 

dessert was a pot of jelly with like lil bit of cream on 

and today ive had a slice of toast so far! :D how good am i doing i am so chuffed lol
got a lil tattoo today aswell and it hurt like a biach haha 

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Aye paula its called 'Second Helpings' Few of people on advert were from last series so wondering if they are revisiting those people.

Laura just remember you need to eat enough too lol Your doing great.

I popped on the scales this morning.. woop fab number. Looking forward to, tomorrow :D


----------



## Boothh

You are doing good mtb :) 

Had 2corned beef sandwiches on WWbread 450cals x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i were shocked at cals in cornbeef i love it! not had it in months. 

my dinner is 2 smoked fillets, mash, carrots, lettuces & salad cream : 399


----------



## Boothh

It's 70cals a slice, alot considering turkey is 11cals a slice, but I like it now and again xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

programme on ch4 - cook yourself thin (now)
not sure if its on daily


----------



## Boothh

Yeah it's on daily it's good I watch it x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Just updating for today

Breaky - slice of toast cuppa 4 sweets nd ss milk

Dinner - buffet again first plate was salad slice of ham cucumber beetroot lil bit of rice and sweetcorn and pickled onions and I think I had a lil bit of colsire 2nd plate was half a plate of penne pasta and bolognese with a jacket tatey with cheese left a little bit of the tatey tho an okay day I guess xx


----------



## Boothh

Had a cheese and onion sandwich bout 450cals :dohh: and some sweets 200cals 1100 and tea is pizza not gunna eat much of it though


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I swear this forum is becoming ruder, just get ignored half the time.(dont mean on this thread btw :))

Tea : ww quiche, tuna, lettuces, garlic & herb dressing & sprinkle of ww cheese 373


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ar crap I just had small fries and a mini chicken fillet burger with ketchup from burger king I feel propa shit now for it like suppose I have been really strict for the past 2 weeks though so my little treat I guess hope I've still lost when I come home


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dont beat yaself up about it.

If dont treat yourself, your more likely to binge :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Yeah ya right lol ill just be extra good tomorrow then xx


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls 

mta i know what you mean about being ignored half the time i seem to say thigs some times and nothing 

mtb like mta seid dont worry about it if you are good 80% of the time you are alowd 20% off.

i have been trying thing diff this week well the last 2 days iv had a sf in the morning then a nice dinner and tea and maybe a snack if iam hungry but iv not felt hungry the last few days as iam so blotted as tmi its af time for me.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tmr - its a shame like. 
water really helps my bloating. Do you drink alot of water?
you feeling okay after cutting out 1 of the shakes?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

3lb lost :) 13st11.5lb woop! out of 14's now i wont see you again!!


----------



## Boothh

Well done mta !! You doin really well!!

Had a cuppa tea with skimmed milk n 1sweetner and
a fudge yoghurt for breakfast, 200cals

having potato cakes and scrambled eggs for lunch and
chicken enchiladas for tea :) gunna go on stepper later if I can x


----------



## holl1109

hey girls, hope u are all ok.2ib lost this week.:happydance:xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done holl :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks becki 

lunch was ww pizza, lettuce, tuna, herb & garlic dressing sprinle ww cheese 428
followed by another piece of my cheesecake, its lasted 5 days so far 1 serving piece you'd get when you eat out lol.


----------



## Boothh

Had 3medium scrambled eggs with skimmed milk, and 2potato cake with scrape of butter 

...and half a bottle of coke :dohh: just gunna have potato skins and salad for tea, to keep on top of calories x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

half bottle of 2L ones or small bottles?


----------



## Boothh

Small bottle, can't stop eating today don't know what's wrong with ne I'm sure it's the tablets iv started, beta blockers ? Might have research, but I just can't seem to stop today, I'm feeling really shit.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Well done leanne that's brill!

Breaky was slice of toast a cuppa 4 sweets ss milk

Dinner was buffet first plate tuna and mayo cucumber red cabbage lil bit of cheese lettuce tiny bit of some sorta fish lol I think that's all

2nd plate was half a jacket tatey with tuna mayo on rice and carrots

Dessert was lil pot of jelly with cream on top left most tho

Ooh and had a snack bag of apples lol

Xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I have days like that becki still. I find eating tuna helps as it stuff's me up. 

Doing good laura, i fancy some of that.

Just been doing bit of maths ( i may be wrong lmao! ) 
If i lost 1.7lb every week for next 22weeks i wi'll hit my target of 11st for my birthday. 
I think thats an achievable amount.. i dont think my body will continue to lose weight for next 22wks without having little breaks. 
Seeing this has made me even more driven that it is very do-able :D


----------



## panther19

Well done holl1109!

Geez I am getting fed up with the amount of nitwits out there that think they can just diet off everything they put on by dropping to less than 400/500/600cal what have you a day. I mean it's terrible to do that! There's just so many risks to doing that, it's not good for you... never mind the consequences after you stop dieting, like having your metabolism completely ruined. Ugh, I know some people end up fine but still... I wouldn't suggest this stuff to anyone! And cambridge... after all the criticism on that?:dohh:

Yeah anyway, on-topic! Started my diet again on Monday, so had four good days now.. en getting enough exercise and burned about 500-600CAL more everyday than I consumed. I really feel like I am back on track! Going to order a yoga mat with airmiles so I can start doing some stretches and crunches at home too. :happydance: Aiming for another four pounds for June 30th!

I only have one pair of size 14 jeans left now! Went through my closet yesterday and since all my pants were getting big and my size 12's are all fitting again rather comfortably I junked everything, threw one pair into the paint-pile, and I have one pair I'm just hanging onto cause they're pretty new still haha.. actually wearing them right now with a belt...but hopefully in a few weeks they'll be too big I hope! :blush:


----------



## tmr1234

MummyToAmberx said:


> tmr - its a shame like.
> water really helps my bloating. Do you drink alot of water?
> you feeling okay after cutting out 1 of the shakes?

i drink loads of water all ways have not really a tea coffee or pop drinker. I have allways got a bottle of water with me and drink maybe 2.5L a day
I have felt fine cutting out 1 shake not really found much diff

well done holl 

panther you luck girl i wish i could get in to a size 12 that would be a dream i dnt think i have ever been that size well not sins i was in school 10+yrs ago.

i got in to my size 14 jeans yesterday yay! they are my fav pair 

i dont get it right iam (11st1 well was on mon) my sis is 12st we are the same hight and bild but she is a really skiny size 10 and iam a 14-16 how is that fair?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I'm coming home today I'm really excited to weigh myself cause I didn't weigh in last week with being away I hope I have a good loss!

Breaky - slice of toast a cuppa 4 sweets ss milk 

Got a special k choccy bar for in the car I dunno what ill have for dinner cause there's nothing in the house probs go shopping for a w.w meal with veg lol

Xx


----------



## Boothh

I'm still feeling shit I'm gunna take a few days off I think n give these tablets a chance to work, just getting disheartened after 6months I need a break! I'll be back Monday and start again just need abit of space from constant watching what I eat it's driving me mad! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> I'm still feeling shit I'm gunna take a few days off I think n give these tablets a chance to work, just getting disheartened after 6months I need a break! I'll be back Monday and start again just need abit of space from constant watching what I eat it's driving me mad! xx

:hugs:

hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ugh i am seriously peed off lost 2lb.. im 13 stone 9lb all that being really good like very strict and i have lost 2lb!? i can lose that if i eat a tiny bit of crap aswell lol nvm not gonna give up.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> ugh i am seriously peed off lost 2lb.. im 13 stone 9lb all that being really good like very strict and i have lost 2lb!? i can lose that if i eat a tiny bit of crap aswell lol nvm not gonna give up.

Laura 2lb is a brilliant loss! 
Healthy loss weekly is only 1-2lb per week Lose 2lb a week it soon adds up. 

Work out mine... 1.5lb for last 2 weeks, i work out 6 days a week.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

thanks hun :D

i just thought i would of lost a little bit more lol doesnt matter though im glad i have lost then put on or stayed the same! im going out tomorrow night drinking though so i bet that will add up some weight x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just stick to vodka shots 52 cals each ;)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Haha I hate not having a drink though in my hand when out

Breaky - slice of toast cuppa 4 sweets ss milk

Lunch - packet of baked walkers salt n vinegar crisps and half a bar of special k choccy bar thing

Dinner - w.w lasagne with veg and a slice of white bread 

And I had 6 aero bubbles and 6 gherkins omg how crap have I been today I feel like crap now gona burn 200 cals of on the bike :( xx


----------



## Boothh

You done great laura it's not a bad day that,

I had burgerking now that's a bad day enchiladas for tea and going out drinkin tomorrow night lol, 
just cba at the moment, still excersising though so hopefully won't put on xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

keep away for pops! Wkd is a killer for cals :( 

my tea was bloomin gorgeous. Beef been in slow cooker most of the day, carrots, mash, turnip &2 yorkshires about 500 cals
had lil seconds as my total for today was under 1200.
ive drank 10glasses water i am sooostuffed lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I lovee burgerking!

I dunno what ill be drinking tomorrow I wanted to try jagermesiter or summit suppose to give ya enerfy god knows lol

Burnt 500 cals off on the bike

Xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

how long you go on bike for? 40mins dont even burn that much lol its 337. 60mins can burn 500.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I dunno how long I was on for all I know the bike said I burnt 500 cals lmao


----------



## Boothh

God I love jäger I was none to drink a bottle of it before goin out before I had jess you have to have it with redbull though so it's way high cal though it's my favourite drink n I'll deff be havin a few tomorrow night aha x


----------



## panther19

I didnt know vodka was that low.. for a shot, but still figured it'd be higher!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my bike says about 100 cals burnt for 40 mins but they farfrom accuratethey are a certain cal type reading thing. If put weight &mins in proper thingy online you get a better result. Im going to buy HRM which tell me how muchiactually do burn.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

My bikes total different lol I can burn 100 cals in like 10 mins well that's what it says.

I can't wait to get drunk tonight like I feel like I've lost weight on my thighs thank god!

Breaky - slice of toast a cuppa 4 sweets ss milk nd a ciggy ha 

Xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

only way you'd know that right isto use heart rate monitor.
off to a little fair tofay.
getting loads vouchers off takeaways with england playing lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ah wey lol.

that sounds nice! i havent got any vouchers for takeaways lol thank god..

im not going to newcastle tonight anymore.. just going to my locals in blyth im gonna look like a tit wearing me dress but i bought it for tonight and am gonna bloody wear it lol.

anyways iveee had

breaky - slice of toast cuppa 4 sweets ss milk

lunch - chicken pot noodle

dunno if ill bother eating later cause my mates coming at 4 to drink and get ready 

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i seen that dress on other forum, very nice!

weve had them for just-eat, pizzahut, domino's lol ian using just-eat later. (Shall have to exercose while he eats iit to control myself lol )

amber had great time on rides earlier, just had dinner ar 2:30pm wellll late.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Oh bum bum i need to get back to it next week ladies.Give me a swift kick up the backside....


----------



## Dizzy321

Lost 1bs this week, but disapointed, was expecting bit more...oh well its going the right way... 59lbs lost in 23weeks


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1lb is a good loss, well done!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Glitterfairy said:


> Oh bum bum i need to get back to it next week ladies.Give me a swift kick up the backside....

:trouble:
Best i can find, lol!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Yeah that'll do.Beat me with that!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

god i was bloody pissed last night haha

i weighed myself today though for a sneeky peak and im 13.6lb :happydance:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Breaky - slice of toast cuppa 4 sweets ss milk

Dinner - w.w chicken hot pot and added a bag of steamed veg

Dunno what else to have later on.. Joining a gym tomorrow I'm excited haha can't wait to get rid of this weight now! 

Xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

oh and my goal weight has changed to 8 stone and 7lb :) that would be great for my height. so if you could change that for my becki when you have a chance xx


----------



## SarahJayne_x

Hello Girlies... 
Looking To Join!!

Start: 10st 7lb
Goal: 9st
Lost: Starting Weight Loss Today!!

:)

Sarah

x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Welcome Sarah :)


where the hell is everyone today i feel desserted! lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

welcome sarah!

laura how tall are you my min weight is 8st4lb but i look ill under 9st.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I've never been under 9 stone lol so I dunno how ill look.

I'm 5.5 x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im 5"6. 

Ahh. I was school when i was so, dunno if id look different now like. 10st will do me. 

ive done 500mins of exercise since monday :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

My lowest weight was 10 stone and I didn't like the way I looked still but I would be soo happy with under 9 stone.

Ahh that's brill! I can't wait to join gym I'm gonna go 3 or 4x a week I think xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You going on ya own with a mate?
Id love to go if i had someone to go with, to shy on my own:blush: lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I'm going by meself its a womens gym so I'm not fussed about going on me own I would be if it was a multi gym with men lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yeah, all hot guys haha. 
i still dont think id have the confident, but good on ya!
really wana take girls swimming, found size 14 swimming suit so that is a goal, loooks right tiny though for 14 lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yeah god the lads would leave the gym if they saw my fat arse running on a tread mill :lol:

aw that's brill i love swimming wish i could wear a bikini but i dont think i will ever be able to wear one again tbh :(

what size are you now?

x


----------



## tmr1234

Welcome Sarah 

i have well and turly fell off this week end been out a lot and just couldnt be botherd thinking about what i was eating so i am not weighting in this week but on a good noite i have fitted in to my size 14 jeans. Just need to lose more i would love to be 10stone but i dnt think it will ever happen but i didnt think i would get to 10st7 after having my es and i was 18stone after him.
NEED TO LOSE it thow as we are getting marred next yr and iam not being a fat bride


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I'm 13.7 today can't wait to be in the 12 stones shouldn't take too long! 

Breaky - slice of toast cuppa 4 sweets ss milk

I'm thinking bout buying a dress in a size 14 cause I wanna fit into it within a few month

Not joining gym today I need to go halfas buying a new shower cause ours is broke and I can't live without one!

Gonna deffo join tomorrow though 

Xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im sure some men like big bums ;)

i dont think i will either on the bikini front, going through some at weekend S12. 

Im 14/16 top but still 16 on bottom its taking ages! Probably like medium 16 as large 16s are to big, medium are getting bit loose. Like say some sizing is just way off. I remember fitting into S14 at around 13st so we shall see. 
What about you laura? 13.7 is great well done!

tmr - write it off as a treat week :) your entitled. well done getting into S14!
I also dont want to be a fat bride.

This morning i had bagel... didnt have clue what you put in them so spreadable cheese it was lol, 2 brekki biscuits, cracker & cup of tea. Just done 15mins on cross trainer, sooo cant be bothered though.


----------



## Boothh

Hiyerr sorry I can't update the main page til I get my laptop, so sorry it's outdated !!
Havnt weighed in yet but I think I'll have put more on! I'm definatly back to it now! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Have been in touch about your laptop becki?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> Im sure some men like big bums ;)
> 
> i dont think i will either on the bikini front, going through some at weekend S12.
> 
> Im 14/16 top but still 16 on bottom its taking ages! Probably like medium 16 as large 16s are to big, medium are getting bit loose. Like say some sizing is just way off. I remember fitting into S14 at around 13st so we shall see.
> What about you laura? 13.7 is great well done!
> 
> tmr - write it off as a treat week :) your entitled. well done getting into S14!
> I also dont want to be a fat bride.
> 
> This morning i had bagel... didnt have clue what you put in them so spreadable cheese it was lol, 2 brekki biscuits, cracker & cup of tea. Just done 15mins on cross trainer, sooo cant be bothered though.

god i wish i was a 14/16 im a 18 on bottom and 16 on top but i havent really tried a pair of jeans or pants on since i have lost weight so maybe im a size smaller now my 18 size linen pants are getting really loose though but linen pants tend to lose the size anyways lol and thanks :D 

i really wanna buy a lipsy dress cause they are gorgeous! but the price they charge for one is well a rip and i bloody swear i will fit into it by september! :D


----------



## Boothh

No they said it can take upto 21days and they will ring me when it's done! Been a week now :( 
I love lipsy dresses shame I don't wanna waste money buying one in the size I am now, went out on Saturday OHs mates and their GFs well I was by far the biggest ended up comin home early I couldn't relax knowing I was the fat one :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you should try a pair laura!
i have no idea what a lipsy dress is lol.

becki hope they get it sorted soon took them 2.5months to fix my pc because they were idoits! ordered wrong part.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aww becki i feel like that all the time i end up being in such a crap mood when i see all these skinny minis out at town and heres me the flubba and i end up coming home early aswell! you are gorgeous though on your new pics you look fab!

this is the site for lipsy leanne www.lipsy.co.uk

they have lush clothes just a shame about the prices!

xx


----------



## Boothh

God don't say that lmao! I'll cry if it takes that long, I wouldn't mind but payin a fortune for broadband with no laptop :dohh:

right gettin up now will weigh in in a sec x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ahh just a 'name' then. primark will do me lol. 

oh broadband is rip aswell as sky! getting rid of it all when find good broadband price geting freeview in HD + recording, much better options in the long run.


----------



## Boothh

Iv lost what I put on last week so back to 14st 1lb really hopin to get into 13st range this week! Just gotta carry on properly now!

Them new pics are very decieving haha, though everyone I know has said it's obvious iv lost weight I can't really see it :/


----------



## jennifer89

2 LB Loss :)


----------



## Boothh

Well done!

No I love my v+HD haha all the on demand and catch up wouldn't be without it lol x

had 1slice toast with lowfat cheese spread and cuppa w skimmed milk n 1sweetner n glass of pepsi max 130cals


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done becki & jennifer!

i finally went ikea got tape measure, cheap i am lol.

first taken on 28/3/10
highest point of my thigh. 1.5" lost
under bust 4.5" lost
middle of top of my arm 1" lost
just under my knee 2" lost.


can catch up on things without demand lol. the yearly saving for 1 off payment to buy the freeview box is brilliant.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Spicy tomato snack a jacks are yum.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Glitterfairy said:


> Spicy tomato snack a jacks are yum.

are you not weighing in today?
never tried that flavour


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

God I am sooo full! I had w.w sweet and sour chicken with rice meal and I added a bag of steamed veg and had 5 baby gherkins! Its all healthy though so its okay and low in cals but its unreal how full I am haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> God I am sooo full! I had w.w sweet and sour chicken with rice meal and I added a bag of steamed veg and had 5 baby gherkins! Its all healthy though so its okay and low in cals but its unreal how full I am haha

Its probably the carbs thats filled u up, i think. 1 ive got in fridge is 62g of carbs.


----------



## Boothh

Had 2medium boiled eggs with 2slices toast with scrape of clover light and ketchup 420cals so 600cals so far dunno what to have for tea might be sausages(grilled) and mash (w skimmed milk no butter lol) and veg x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Well that's bad isn't it carbs?


----------



## Boothh

Depends what it is I think, I just count cals nothing else, just done 30mins of light excercise while watching tv, just aerobic sort of stuff, few sit ups n a few tins of beans to try tone my arms lol, gunna try n get on twist n step later when we get back from my grandads n jess is in bed etc, gunna try do some excercise everyday as I struggle but needs to be done got no excuse and I wanna look good for jesses birthday and mine!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Well that's bad isn't it carbs?

i think 2 types of carbs.
from what ive read they aren't bad if you don't eat to many, i think my limit like 200g a day.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

What were the carbs I was eating then the rice? Or anything else?

Ill be having a slice of toast tonight and that's me for the day.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yes rice is high in carbs but rice is part of healthy balanced diet

you can still eat another meal try make it more protein.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

oh ok im trying not too eat much though i find that easier then eating lots on a diet that's weird but i tend to binge when i eat more on diets i dunno why.

breaky - slice of toast 

dinner - w.w sweet and sour chicken and rice meal & a bag of steamed veg

snack - 10 baby gherkins :lol:

tea - slice of toast


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Your body clock needs you be eating 1200 cals. Thats mainly to keep your organs going/you breathing. 
Off looking at what youve ate i doubt you managed 900 cals there? 
If body goes into starvation mode you wont burn fat body will store it, your body will break down muscle tissue inside, more muscle mass, better you will lose weight. 
Im not going on at you though dont think that! Just dont want you to cause your body harm :)

Today ive had
bagel, cheese spread, 2 brekki biscuits + 1 cracker.
ww quiche, mixed if pasta's (Other half from yesterday) lettuces
2 boiled potatoes, baked beans, bit of butter, ww cheese, lettuce & salad cream

snacks - 2 slices go ahead bar, slice bakewell tart.

40mins on cross trainer 637 cals burnt, 2L drank


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol i know that it isnt the best option but when i lost 4 stone a couple year back i would only eat 1 meal a day and im being lots better now suppose i just have to gradually eat more i just want to lose this weight so much im bloody sick lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I lost 4 st in 2 months when is was at high school gave myself an eating disorder. 
I would throw up after my meals, ever since then ive had right funny stomach so starving yourself isnt the answer.
I understand what your saying, though. Just be careful.

Ian annoying me, shoving 1 of those sausages thingy in my face lol! Argh men!
You going to hoppin's laura? Im tempted to come up for them, amber loves fair rides now


----------



## Boothh

Had 2sausages for tea bit of mash and peas no more than 650cals only saying that to be safe! So 1250 today n gunna have something in a minute too did 30mins excercise and hopefully do abit more before bed when jess is asleep wanting to lose 2lbs this week will take me to 13st range !! :)

we should all meet up n have a big night out when we reach target to celebrate what you think? xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I get what ya saying like I'm not gonna go back to eating 1 meal ever.

I might go like I haven't been there in like 3 years lol whens it on?

I deffo think we should meet up for a night out would be brill where though? Newcastle is a good night out but would probs be too far ya think for everyone? 

X


----------



## Boothh

don't know I don't mind travelling! I went to London for a meet off here from Manchester took 6hours n had to set off at like 5 in morning lol! 
Should probs be somewere in the middle so it's fair n we would have to stay over if it's a night out! Unless someones willing to have a sleep over lmao! xx


----------



## Boothh

Just had a chocolate mousse and a SF caramel treat bar so 1405 total for the day not bad!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Will have to find out where everyones from and sort something out I would deffo be up for it though once I've lost all the weight lol we will all be finished losing weight at different times though 

The sleepover sounds like a good idea I reckon if I had my own house I would of done that lol or I may have a house by then I hope!

That's a good day becki :D

X


----------



## tmr1234

hiya girls well yesterday was a better day for me i had

2 ww toast with low sugar jam 
jacket spud with tuna 
1/4 of a pizza 
low fat yogert

dnt know what my cals came to yestaerday not really been thinking to much about it just having good things. iam gunna give slimfast ago agane today for the rest of the week as i have 4 tins left.

I would be up for a night out (after the weight has gone if it ever dose) iam from chester so not far from you boothh


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laura think this friday till sunday after 1 coming if type in hoppins or town moor in google brings up there web page. 
if came up home to go out id have bring ian along lol
my house is big, 3 storey type don't think ian letme have sleepover haha.
im near wolves.
i think blackpool good night out!


----------



## Boothh

Yeah Blackpool is a good idea!!

Not had food yet but gunna do some excercise soon, managed abit more last night did sone more situps, plank and twist and step, 
gunna have cereal soon for breakfast then going to town for abit so bit of walking there just have to try get no fatty food, 
fully fitting in my 14s now even though iv not lost last 2weeks think iv lost inches cus I fit in my 14s proper, was between a 12 and 14 before I got pregnant but want to be a full 12 or a 10-12 Ideally x


----------



## Boothh

Had banana sugar puffs with skimmed milk 130cals for breakfast x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Dunno if ill go tbh like to hoppins cba me mates won't probs come cause they go on hol soon and be skint lol

Blackpool sounds like a good idea how fars that from newcastle on train? If we all stay in same hotel or something would be good I don't fancy staying by meself and getting lost lol

Breaky - slice of toast a cuppa 4 sweets ss milk


----------



## MummyToAmberx

It takes 3.5hrs driving to blackpool from bedlington.. id think train maybe be a bit quicker, but you have to go to preston i think & change to get 1 into blackpool :)

Its 2ish hrs from me but can take 3+ on a bad traffic day, m6 is bloody horrible.

Ahh. Me & ian just went last year that had sooo much more stuff for kids, think amber will love it. Had donkies last year im sure she'd love to go on them. 

I love flares in blackpool, ever been to 1 in newc?

Good going becki, cant wait till i can get into my size 14s even just large flared ones. 

Anyone want a teething baby? lol 

Brekki for me was a bagel + cheese, 2 brekki biscuits, slice goahead bar & cuppa lol. Sound like am stuffing myself.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ohh god that sounds complicated I would have to get train I think I would get lost lmao.

Where's flares abouts? I never remember the name of the clubs or bars at newcastle lol too many!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Flares i dunno where it is in town, only been to blackpool 1. Love the cocktails. 
Ive not got any exercise in this morning, argh. Been ordering some shopping then hollie got unsettled now shes asleep.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

https://www.flaresbars.co.uk/flaresnewcastleupontyne/

I might have my 21st there :D


----------



## Glitterfairy

Right ladies i'm back.I have put on a disgusting amount of weight and i'm too ashamed to even put here how much so i need to get on with it!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I cant even remember if i have been to flares before in town or not im planning on going in a few months though fancy dress hopefully ill be somewhere in the 10 stone range then! So ill check out what flares is like lol :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Just bought this dress from a site in a size 14 i soo hope i can fit into it by september cause i wanna go out on a huge piss up :D



what yous think? i love it!

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Very nice!

i had ahh bisto cottage pie for dinner was to die for!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

mmm that sounds lush im waiting for mine gonna have w.w lasagne and veg i love them meals i could live on the lasagne ones lol


----------



## Glitterfairy

Gorgeous dress! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Thanks :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

they must be a new range never seen them before (frozen)
100g = 98cals! all of it about 370 cals. i had veg & cauliflower with mine.
chicken, potatoes & beans for tea i think about 250 cals.

Oh yes i enjoy ww meals.


----------



## Boothh

Had a chicken caeser salad wrap and a strawberry and yoghurt bar for lunch from boots, 480cals total so 610cals so far today! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ive had 

a w.w lasagne meal with a bag of steamed veg and had pickled red cabbage on the side 

and i had one choccy button :lol:


----------



## Boothh

Blackpool is only 40mins from me so deffo up for it!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i might be up for it depends though lol i dont wanna get lost with switching over :lol:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Just had a slice of toast and a few spoonfuls of red cabbage I really want a takeaway!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hi ladies, 

Not posted for a while, have been doing my diet but I dunno, I felt like talking about it everyday was making it alot harder for me :S and I felt even though I was trying to be good, I was hardly loosing any weight...was getting me down! 

However just thought I would pop by and say i'm still here & still plodding along with the diet, so depressing dieting :wacko: anyone else find that?! No weighed myself in a few weeks, couldn't be bothered! Will probs update and weigh in this Monday, I pray to god I have lost something though!!! 

Keep up the good work everyone else, your all doing fab :thumbup: 
x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laura - LOL at getting lost. Really isnt difficult. Central to Preston, Preston to Blackpool..Someone pick you up from there. Buy you a drink if you manage it 

Mellie, Hello! What diet you doing again? I really enjoy it but dont look as what im doing as dieting nomore, ive made some major changes, all in all just me eating better & moving more :) When on Sf felt like diet after few weeks it didnt just felt like my normal eating pattern.

Tea was boiled potato, turnip, baked beans bit of cheese some chicken wasnt 250 got that mixed up with lunch, about 400 :) My scales playing up again, misleading pile of plastic!


----------



## Mellie1988

Yeah i'm on the SF diet, its really convenient & easy, but maybe i'm not really enjoying it...don't really seem to be loosing either? 
Might go back to SW

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mellie1988 said:


> Yeah i'm on the SF diet, its really convenient & easy, but maybe i'm not really enjoying it...don't really seem to be loosing either?
> Might go back to SW
> 
> x

I dont know if you were around when i was talking about SF, but i found it it contains high amount of sugar. Basically i was intaking 60g on average when should be less than 40g a day.
If i hadnt been working out for 40mins + a day i probably would have gained lbs, if you dont burn off that sugar it turns into fat..So maybe thats the problem with you?


----------



## Boothh

Hiyerr had salad for tea from morrisons - beetroot,sweetcorn,lettuce,onions,2small boiled eggs, bit of coleslaw,bit of potato salad, bit of cheese and some tuna prawn pasta, not too bad! Dunno how many cals though!
Gunna have a SF caramel bar and chocolate mousse in a minute x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Becki what i had yesterday & day before :D they are lovely.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ugh I'm eating a chicken potnoodle and had 6 choccy buttons

So I've had 2 slices of toast today

Lasagne w.w meal with steamed veg 

I've had spoonfuls of pickled red cabbage

And a potnoodle!

I've had loads man I've propa failed :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Ugh I'm eating a chicken potnoodle and had 6 choccy buttons
> 
> So I've had 2 slices of toast today
> 
> Lasagne w.w meal with steamed veg
> 
> I've had spoonfuls of pickled red cabbage
> 
> And a potnoodle!
> 
> I've had loads man I've propa failed :(

Your doing fine, honestly!:thumbup:


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks for that Mummy to amber, seems like it is most probably that! 
Think I will knock it on the head, might just use the last few shakes I have for breakfast then back to SW! 

x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Feels bad what I have had today though but thanks leanne lol gonna do some serious working out tomorrow!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

No problem mellie! Dont be a stranger now :) Good luck if you go back to SW!

Better than a takeaway laura think of it that way! 

Dam im bored tonight.. got pile of ironing half height of me but its just putting me off more haha. 
Going to chessington on sunday , cant wait take amber on few rides i know shes going to love it.

oh laura was butlins to you all just for kids?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I thought it was alright but inside butlins it was mainly kiddy things I mean you did have the cinema inside and that but I mainly went outside of butlins through the day shopping and that I enjoyed it though lol

I'm gonna start doing my fitness dvd lol its helens dance fitness dvd from big bro I feel like right a tool doing it like but that should help lose a pound or so aswell if I do it 3 times a week and bike! Untill I join the gym I hope I haven't gained this week I wanna lose 2lb at the most!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I see.

Im torn between going away & going away in this country. Pros/Cons to both.
Overall its cost, working out cheaper to go to minehead, but ian said its all for kiddies & dont want to go.


----------



## Glitterfairy

You should come to the Isle Of Wight!

I've had a good first day back being good i think...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

may sound silly, but do you geta boat across to isle of wight?
good to hear think your day went well.
i can tell its getting warm again outside.


----------



## Boothh

Think were goin away in England mta can't afford abroad this yea cus of getting married abroad next year! Think were gunna go to south Wales were I used to live,
didn't end up excersising last night my stomach is soo sore from doin situps and planks I can hardly move! How am I means excercise now!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ahh. Well i wanted go abroad as pressie from ian for my birthday, the cost soon mounts up managed get flights plus hotel for 181, then got stupid baggage charges now. Tranfers 2from airport, spending money, also ian passpor needs renewing... I want a party too lol!

aww bless ya.

im only expecting 1lb this week barelydone much exercise, ironing has taken over, get it done so better week next week.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Just woke up had a lush lie in :D 

gonna go have a slice of toast in min with a cuppa 

im thinking about maybe going away for a week once ive lost my weight with a mate i think i might be able to leave brooke then well i hope! :lol:


----------



## Glitterfairy

MummyToAmberx said:


> may sound silly, but do you geta boat across to isle of wight?
> good to hear think your day went well.
> i can tell its getting warm again outside.

Yes it's a short ferry ride if you bring the car or even shorter if you don't. x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Glitterfairy said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> may sound silly, but do you geta boat across to isle of wight?
> good to hear think your day went well.
> i can tell its getting warm again outside.
> 
> Yes it's a short ferry ride if you bring the car or even shorter if you don't. xClick to expand...

Ahh. 
Always wanted to know, is there many shops & stuff there? Or do have come back across alot?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Just woke up had a lush lie in :D
> 
> gonna go have a slice of toast in min with a cuppa
> 
> im thinking about maybe going away for a week once ive lost my weight with a mate i think i might be able to leave brooke then well i hope! :lol:

Ive never had problem leaving my girls, i left amber pretty early on, done same with hollie i think it was best thing tbh. 

clear blue skies here today, im stuck with ironing lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol i have no problem going on nights out but a week was too long not seeing her for ive never left her apart from going out for maybe 6 hours a night lol going to go away this year though deffo!

im not doing much today i feel crap so cant be botherd.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My rents had girls 4 nights, great having a break bit of freedom. OH rents only take them for a night, shame like lol.

aww whats wrong with you?

think im going go work out food plan today, keep low carb & sodium high in protein.


----------



## Boothh

Yeah that's another thing by time iv got Stuart n jess a passport will be into the 100s and too much goin on to have it spare, I'm sat in garden well sunny here jesses asleep on sofa!

My mum has him for 1 or 2 nights most weekends, it's nice the break, I miss him though but good to have abit of adult time lmao especially cus he sleeps in our bed I look forward to weekend lmao ;)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I dunno whats up like just feel down and sick like im gonna puke lol think i probs just needa get out the house nowhere to go though. x


----------



## Boothh

Had 2slices of toast with scrape of clover lighter and scrape of lowfat cheese spread around 280cals x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Breaky was slice of toast a cuppa 4 sweets ss milk

Going to have a w.w meal for dinner a chicken basil and wedges one and add steamed veg mm i cant wait! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Nice park in blyth my mam keeps telling me about?

I had ww pizza for lunch

Dunno if you's into gaming but ive fallen in love all over again

https://www.gamestation.co.uk/lowdown.aspx?lid=21006&cm_sp=natal-_-topnav-_-projectnatal


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Yeah its a lovely park x

I've had my w.w basil chicken and wedges and steamed veg was propa lush! And I had a spoonful of pickled red cabbage and one choccy button 

Might have scrambled egg tonight dunno though


----------



## Boothh

Woo my laptop is ready to be picked up! :) cnt wait! Food shopping tonight so dunno what's for tea yet, might have chicken Kiev x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Oh well my laptops not working now and I don't have insurance so ill try and update on phone sometimes don't like going on net on mobile tho lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

get 1 year warrenty?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ive had it longer then a year lol. 

its working now anyways :D

gonna have 1 scrambled egg and half a slice of toast later 

im sure the dress i got from that site is gonna bring me the wrong one i just got a email saying fashion finder (lemonade) ill be well pissed off if they send me wrong one lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i got jar WW korma sauce, with chicken, but couldn't find anything to go with low in carb, so had the whole jar of sauce instead. Lol. 1 slice of ww bread.


----------



## panther19

Oooo i'm going for chicken korma tonight! So good, is the ww stuff any good?
I'm going to a restaurant but I should really try and make it at home sometime.

Sooooo this morning, I had this pair of capri's in my closet, and I knew I didn't fit them, last winter I couldn't even get them over my thighs :| but I was feeling good today so I took them out, compared them to another pair that I DO fit (albeit tightly) then i measured the waist... Lol I know I'm ********, I just didn't want to go through trying to get them on and then being all disappointed when I can't even get them buttoned! BUT, THEY FIT! the label says its a size 10.
It's not actually a size ten because it measures a 12 but I'm so happy! I'm wearing them out for dinner and they fit perfect...not too tight not too big.
I love this about losing weight; victory.

I'll catch up on the rest of the posts later just wanted to post this before I head out.
Hope everyone has an awesome day!!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ugh I've propa pigged out again!

This is what I've had today

Breaky - slice of toast

Dinner - w.w basil chicken wedges meal and a bag of steamed veg

Snacks - 6 choccy buttons lil bit of chicken and pickled red cabbage

Tea - 1 scrambled egg with ss milk and I added tiny bit of ham with a slice of toast without the crusts
And I had a skinny cow choccy lolly

God that's loads I wish I could work out the calories :(


----------



## Boothh

Doesn't look over 1000cal off the top of my head! 

Had a sf caramel bar before shopping and just before a lowfat cheese and onion sandwich, 400cal in total


----------



## Boothh

Bout 680cals all day need to eat something else but not hungry! Gunna have a bit of OHs pizza later I think n dunno what else might have a sf shake if still not hungry to up my cals x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

your doing good becki :D

i just roughly added it up and i got like 903cls lol swear i thought i had more then that! feels like it though cause im really bloated

x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Im thinking about starting a diet journal on this section aswell maybe motivate me more aswell post some pics up every 2 weeks aswell maybe? x


----------



## Boothh

started one but not kept up with it with not having laptop :dohh: x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol i remember seeing you get your laptop back tomorrow? i just made mine :D x


----------



## Boothh

Having 1/4 footie feast pizza with 2cheese and bacon potato skins and sour cream, 680 cals so total of 1360 for today :) really want to lose this week! x


----------



## Boothh

Yeah I get it back can't wait!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

RAWR i well want that pizza sounds lush and the skins! :haha:


----------



## Boothh

know I wouldn't normally ave it but cus iv got loads cals I will, though bout 380cals per 1/4 and skins are 256 for 2 so not too bad really!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol im gonna have a w.w pizza tomorrow i think fancy a change x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laura - Really easy to caloire count! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

panther19 said:


> Oooo i'm going for chicken korma tonight! So good, is the ww stuff any good?
> I'm going to a restaurant but I should really try and make it at home sometime.
> 
> Sooooo this morning, I had this pair of capri's in my closet, and I knew I didn't fit them, last winter I couldn't even get them over my thighs :| but I was feeling good today so I took them out, compared them to another pair that I DO fit (albeit tightly) then i measured the waist... Lol I know I'm ********, I just didn't want to go through trying to get them on and then being all disappointed when I can't even get them buttoned! BUT, THEY FIT! the label says its a size 10.
> It's not actually a size ten because it measures a 12 but I'm so happy! I'm wearing them out for dinner and they fit perfect...not too tight not too big.
> I love this about losing weight; victory.
> 
> I'll catch up on the rest of the posts later just wanted to post this before I head out.
> Hope everyone has an awesome day!!

I personally like WW range! The korma was nice but couldnt taste no coconut didnt taste very creamy. 
I think chicken in frozen meals is perfect thought comapred to other frozen chicken meals. 

Well done on getting into those bottoms!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

haha i know its easy but i havent been adding up my calories lately so i just had to try and remember them


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

god im sitting watching me mam and sister eat a chicken and pickle sandwich with crisps! not good lol :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Join.. My Fitness Pal do your food plan for next few days, you know what your eating, how much, what your daily calories will be.


OMG im sooo in love with this kinect stuff! Going see if can trade in wii for new xbox :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Im gonna try that site out but i cant cook so dont know if that will be any good lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You dont need to be able to cook, lol. 
If something not on that you eat just add it.

Weigh in day again tomorrow.. already. dam that came quick.


----------



## Boothh

I just write the calories down in my phone so I don't forget, iv got fitness pal app though it's good! Waiting for my tv be delivered today! N goin picking laptop up tonight woo!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

what inch tv did you get? 
woop friday tomorrow see my rents on saturday


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1.5lb lost woop. im now 13st10b! 1 more lb to hit end of month target.
the year is flying over when weigh in every week, then set yourself end of month target, bit scary! lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you's not interested in meet,before reach our targets?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I would but i dont think i would be able to afford blackpool anytime soon like lol


----------



## Boothh

Only 37" our living room is small so any bigger wouldn't fit! My old tv broke so we've had tiny 22" in living room since we moved in looks awful lol,

congrats on loss!!

And I am up for a meet before x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Just weighed meself just for a sneek peek and im 13.5 now :happydance:

Breaky - 2 slices of toast with no crust (49cls each) butter (60cls)

Going to have the w.w chicken basil and wedges meal again with veg it was propa lush! and im getting a slice of w.w ham and pineapple pizza for tea i think anyone know how many calories are in them? 

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

doesnt have be blackpool lol.

i know frozen ham & pineaplle is 302, 1 in my freezer.

still 37" is good size & thanks :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

302 calories for 1 slice? didnt think it was that much lol.

where would we have the meet then? 

x


----------



## Boothh

I wanted 47" but Stuart wouldn't let me! 

Mm were would we have a meet would have to be middle somewhere x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> 302 calories for 1 slice? didnt think it was that much lol.
> 
> where would we have the meet then?
> 
> x

No, the whole frozen pizza is 302 cals :haha:
Havent got a clue lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> I wanted 47" but Stuart wouldn't let me!
> 
> Mm were would we have a meet would have to be middle somewhere x

why not! 
price we paid for our 42" last jan, coulda got 50" this jan, not impressed lol. 

ermm...i aint been to flamingo land in awhile?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I could do flamingo land lol can you get trains there though? got no other way getting there


----------



## MummyToAmberx

that i dont know, its need ripon or something?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

hm ripon? lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Just looked up on yahoo i would have to get a train then 2 busses? god no way haha i would well get lost i wish i could bloody drive!

i mean 2 trains and 1 bus! lol


----------



## Boothh

302 is for the full pizza mtb!

If we went flamingo land I'd have to bring Stuart cus I couldn't get there without him n he'd wanna come lol

just had reduced fat cheese and onion sandwich 300cals

making smarties cupcakes in a minute for Stuart when he gets home lol, 110cals each so might have one later x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol, i dunno if i would be able to come tbh im crap with busses i havent actually been on a bus to newcastle on me own before haha i would get lost deffo in york like.

ooh well im just having 1 of the slices might put something on side dunno what i fancy though lol x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

double post


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Would be alright if i could get a bus that would drop me off outside haha doubt that though


----------



## Boothh

York is easy to get around! Maybe of you got to somewere easy one of us could pick you up on the way?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

only have 1 slice of WW pizza?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol ill come but i can imagine me phoning you guys up saying okay ive just got on the wrong bus or train :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you'd probably get more lost driving lmao!
my satnav took me on all 1 car country lanes to flamingo land, dam it was tight when you met another car lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> only have 1 slice of WW pizza?

Yeah it's the fresh oval slice pizza ham and pineapple 

https://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/catalog/sectionpagecontainer.jsp?departmentid=1214921923736

going to have it with some salad for my tea tonight


----------



## Boothh

Lmao will plan it military precision so you can't go wrong :p 
by slice do you mean the little fresh ww pizzas? They about 200cals it tells you on the front x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

your right leanne i would get lost lmao im propa clueless with transport!


----------



## Boothh

Lol leanness there's no proper motorway after Leeds from here I don't think it's all little roads annoying haha x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Boothh said:


> Lmao will plan it military precision so you can't go wrong :p
> by slice do you mean the little fresh ww pizzas? They about 200cals it tells you on the front x

haha sounds like a plan!

yeah that's what i mean :dohh: x


----------



## Boothh

Don't know where them ss came from :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

You sure your not blonde laura :p lmao!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ahh the fresh ones!

lmao! Catching bus to toon is easy, get off when reachs end of the line, haymarket. I will say getting the metro is confusing esp when ya drunk lol


----------



## Boothh

Iv only bin Newcastle once n we got taxis round cus it was night time pretty awful taxi services though we waiting 2hours for a taxi !


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Boothh said:


> You sure your not blonde laura :p lmao!

Haha im a brunette but i have been blonde before it matches how i am i bet :haha:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lmao i just am not good with any kind of transport i always panik incase i get lost or something! 

i love newcastle but i never go hardly always go to metro centre shopping i only go clubbing in newcastle maybe once a month x


----------



## Boothh

How far is it from you, we liked the place we saw the cribs at n thinkin of comin back up for another band, will av to do somet if we do x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Newcastle is about 30 mins away from me on a bus that doesnt go all over the bloody place lol x


----------



## Boothh

I miss livin near a city, hate the country side buses are about once every 6weeks round here :( so glad Stuart has a car haha x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aww bless i bet it's lush though nice and quiet? :D

i wanna drive like but im total crap at it and get really paranoid in cars lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I prefer where i lived, more country side but still within short distance to major city.
Here its just crazy, rammed, etc, has its up of better & more jobs. 

Would still happily move back up north even if it was in durham or something.


----------



## Boothh

Yeah it is quiet but I hate it iv lived in the city all my life I hate the quiet there's nothing to do and I'm stuck all day while Stuarts at work! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aww lol is there not a town near like to go shopping? 

i really like living where i live tbh sometimes i have me days though when im just propa peed off though with living here lol.

oooh my dress just came i propa love it i really cant see myself wearing it though even when i get to a 
size 14 you will still see my mummy tummy lol i hope by 3 months time i can fit into it! :D


----------



## Boothh

Woo I have them tuck me in span things they're great suck ya belly right in! 
I can go Huddersfield it's only 15mibutes on the bus but there's
crap shops n I don't know anyone round here x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol them pull in pants? shapewear?

i bought a little skirt thing like that for last week it was brill! but ill need to get it in a littler size to wear that with the new dress bought its propa short like woops! :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive woren them since i started
i exercise in another pair find it really helps, i wear them every day


----------



## Boothh

Mines like shorts yeah the go up to under your bra lmao well unsexy but I looked alot smaller with em on the dig in though but worth it to look good! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i should add, ive gone down 2 sizes in them :)


----------



## Boothh

They make me feel sick though after abit I have to pull em down n let me belly hang out for abit lmao !!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lmao becki!

what make are both of your shapewear? x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i am propa starving waiting to make me w.w meal now bit sad that im excited for it :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yes becki what i was like, i really wanted to keep it on as much as possible, after a while it did go, no problems now.

Mine from matalan £6 :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I hope my belly will go down once I've got to my goal weight I bloody hate it I can't ever imagine being physical with anyone again with my belly now lmao


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww bless ya 
you seen my belly pics? i had 1 hell of a overhang lol

you seen party bus you can hire in newc? haha £40pp but includes a fair bit.


----------



## Boothh

Mine were £5 from asda lol, 
I just had a cupcake I made n kept lickin the icing spoon lol so gunna say150 cals 450so far today! 
Iv been doin situps and planks but my stomach is hurting so much I havnt done anytoday waitin til it stops hurting to do it again lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive invite you's to my 21st party on FB :)


----------



## Boothh

Oo you planned it now then? I cba with a party wanna go disneyland for my 21st lmao x


----------



## Boothh

Is your birthday 16th November?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

site says it needs to know number of guests, need be doing in advance so i get the date i want.
yes its 16th


----------



## Boothh

my sisters birthday that too haha x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I'm coming leanne :D if it's alright lol 

Just had me dinner w.w basil chicken and wedges with steamed veg was lursh

couldnt get the ham and pineapple pizza so had to get the spicy chicken one yous had it before? i hate spicy food so i dunno if ill be able to eat it lol


----------



## Boothh

It's no that spicy n I can only eat
korma and only just started eaton pepperoni cus it was too spicy lol, just have abit of low fat Mayo with it that's what I do x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> aww bless ya
> you seen my belly pics? i had 1 hell of a overhang lol
> 
> you seen party bus you can hire in newc? haha £40pp but includes a fair bit.

yeah i saw them its amazing how its gone down! 

noo i havent seen party bus actually lol gonna take a look at the site if they have one lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Boothh said:


> It's no that spicy n I can only eat
> korma and only just started eaton pepperoni cus it was too spicy lol, just have abit of low fat Mayo with it that's what I do x

arh that's okay then dont want it being propa spicy like lol i hate spicy food!

im gonna have ketchup with it is ketchup high in cals or do you think it would be better have mayo for cals wise? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

https://www.clubclassbus.com/newcastleinfo.htm 

Chicken frozen ww pizza? Its got bit of spice to it not much. 
Aye course it is, otherwise i wouldnt have invited ya! lol


Haha.. so more likely be no then becki?
I had that ww chicken & basil for dinner, i wasnt impressed by it.
Ive got ww vege quiche think going to have for tea.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

it's not the frozen pizza it's the fresh ones lol

aw was ya not? i propa love them i think its because i get to have wedges! lol

gdgd ill deffo be coming atleast i know my way around there lmao


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ahh. Not seen fresh spicey 1. 

Chicken didnt taste as nice, the wedges were crap. It filled me up thats all that counts. 
Debating whether to have BBQ on saturday or go to chinese buffet when my parents come. I'll eat less at chinese id say lol.

haha! I may need to refresh my memory. You been to elden sqaure since they finished the extra bit?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol i think i just love crap food then always have always will lmao 

erm i dont think so nope last time i was in newcastle shopping was when brooke was like a month old lol.

where you having your party at again?


----------



## Glitterfairy

I feel really hungry today.......


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol i am aswell! 

what you had so far today?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you just have to retrain yourself to better foods, trust me after month so eating good you wontwant crap food. At the beginning i never thought id see the day i wouldn't eat crap, i was addicted to everything bad, now i love & enjoy everything good :)

ahh. Last time i was there probs when i went to college.
im currently looking at revoultion, but also going look at tiger tiger :)

my tea was lovely & filling.
i now have 2 girls asleep, lovely!


----------



## Boothh

Ill come mta haha, x

having chicken Kiev mash n veg gunna work out cals in a sec x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> you just have to retrain yourself to better foods, trust me after month so eating good you wontwant crap food. At the beginning i never thought id see the day i wouldn't eat crap, i was addicted to everything bad, now i love & enjoy everything good :)
> 
> ahh. Last time i was there probs when i went to college.
> im currently looking at revoultion, but also going look at tiger tiger :)
> 
> my tea was lovely & filling.
> i now have 2 girls asleep, lovely!

i think im starting to enjoy healthy food alot more tbh i mean there is days where i just wanna pig out and get a takeaway but im always going for the better choice now :D

where is revolution near? 

i just went on tiger tiger website i never knew it was a bloody restaurant aswell! lol i dunno if ive been there before cant even remember.

what did you have for tea?


----------



## Boothh

Had chicken Kiev, mash and beans, and another cupcake, 700cals, so 1150 today leaves room for something later, gunna watch a film on new tv :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i don't know where rev near to lol have to look online.
i never knew that about tiger tiger either, when used to pass it, i always thought it looked tiny. Good selection of rooms.

i had ww veg quiche, mushy peas, lettuce & tuna & some salad cream.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

both sounds lush! :D

what u gonna watch becki?

im about to put me pizza in oven am hungry lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ugh I feel like I've had too much ta eat the day! Propa stuffed.

Breaky - 2 slices of toast

Dinner - w.w basil chicken wedges meal and steamed veg

Tea - w.w spicy chicken oval slice pizza with lettuce and pickled red cabbage and 3 gherkins with a bit of low fat mayo

And had 2 glasses of fresh orange juice 
Sorry for keep writing it down just needa remember nd cba looking a couple pages back when on bb lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im having ww hot choco! Better than cadburys. 50 cals :)


----------



## Dizzy321

i am just having a highlights hot choc...is it sad that i look forward to it :haha:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I wish i liked hot choc but never been a fan too much of a rich taste for me lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

how many cals is that paula?

na im not into choco that much more cheese lmao but seems all ive drank is water last 8 weeks, it was dam good!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lmao cheese? i could just eat a cheese babybell right now!


----------



## Dizzy321

I am more of a cheese girl too :haha: but it tastes like a treat when ya fancy something.....its 40 calories, better than options, the choc fudge one is nice too x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh that isnt bad! i think i may look next time go shopping.

ive found i love ww grated cheese cals are good, just same on price for much you get.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ww grated cheese? 

never knew weight watchers had cheese lol


----------



## Boothh

I love options Turkish delight hot choc got tubs and tubs of it in cupboard, just had another rriggin cupcake how bad 3today suppose I never have them n only 100cal each

breakfast none
lunch lowfat cheese and onion sandwich
snack cupcake
dinner chicken Kiev mash n beans n a cupcake
snack cupcake!!

Still starving though gunna ava fag n if that don't help I might have a crumpet, x


----------



## Boothh

n I buy asda lowfat cheese it works out cheaper, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yes its in the cheese section:haha:
do blocks to.
about 64 cals per 30g.. ?


----------



## panther19

Mmm curry was soooo good yesterday, ate too much though so i was uncomfortable for a bit after... you live you learn!
Sheesh... 10 pages of posts since I last checked! :|

Weekend starts tomorrow... one of my friends wants me to go drinking with her and abunch of others... can't seem to get it through her head that I don't drink.. haven't drank in three years... oh well. Supposed to be awesome weather too so may just enjoy a corona tomorrow!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Breaky - 2 slices of toast (49 cls each) butter (50cls) cuppa 4 sweets ss milk

Going shopping today so gonna stock up on some healthy things dunno what like probs w.w things most likely lol what's everyone doing tonight then with the match on? X


----------



## Boothh

Mm not drank corona in soo long, I'm going round my friends tonight were getting Chinese though gunna get chowmein, and I'm drinking jacques, just gunna eat low cal today before tonight aiming for having snack 100 cal and sandwich for lunch 300cals leaves 1000cals at a pinch for later :)


----------



## Boothh

Fitted in another pair of pre preg skinnys! Alot smaller than the ones I got into the other week, they are a small 14 woooo!!


----------



## Dizzy321

I get Low Low cheese, made with semi-skimmed milk its £1 in Tescos ATM...its gorgeous and 60 calories a slice x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Is it strong cheese Paula?


----------



## Boothh

Think you can get diff ones that lowlow is nice, I try not to have cheese much now though cus if I start I can't stop, only thing I have is dairylea light haha used to eat about 3cheese sandwiches a day n sprinkle loads on wverymeal I went through soo much of it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ww cheese is great :)
ive got low something, block 210 per 100g. 

iv got some new pics tio upload :D good going becki.. am still not in some 16s!:growlmad:

ive had bowl spec k, 2 brekki biscuits & cuppa. Done 15mins on cross trainer.


----------



## Boothh

My legs are back to what they were deffo, it's just my love handles and big belly, when I tried these on last time bout febuary they just went over my arse and they would no were near fasten zipped was stretched open as far as it could without splitting, tried them this morning and they went up no trouble and fastened easy they are actually baggy round the bottom of my legs! 
Can't wait to get in my 12s though, I'm still 16on top cus of my big belly but can get a few 14tops on that fit nicely now x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i feel as though im opposite to you becki, its my legs/hips.
i wouldnt say ive got love handles no more, off looking at my new pics deffo lost in my belly.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive added my new pics, cant believe been another month since the last.


----------



## Boothh

stomach is mostly saggy skin now tbh it's angin I'll always probably have that now, full of stretch marks too! Couldn't ever wear a bikini again!


----------



## Boothh

Had lowfat cheese and onion sandwich 300cals


----------



## Boothh

Just looked at your pics lookin good!!

When you look in the mirror do you still see yourself as fat? I know I do, still think I look huge even though everyone says I look alot smaller, them pics on my facebook are first pics iv took of myself proper since I had jess, n I'm paranoid people are gunna look at them and think god she's gone big lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I didnt think my stomach would come back together as much as it has, mine was proper saggy after hollie, way its going i feel pretty confident i can get rid of most of it. Like youve said i probably wont wear bikini again.



Thanks! Depends which mirror, lol. Some just make you look fatter. My rents no, mine yes. I think my webcam pics can sometimes make me appear bigger. 
I think the same about people thinking am big, i got bullied for my size in 2nd school when hit high school when i got eating problems dropped from 14st to 9.5st in short period of times. Id hate put pics up people laugh at fact i ballooned out again.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

your pics look great leanne such a difference! ive just put my first pics up of my body on my joural with clothes on lol dont think i would be able to show my tummy untill maybe a months time haha its disgusting!

been shopping got a w.w big pizza to stuff my face tonight watching tv :D

gonna go make my dinner sooon am starving just had my breaky so far!

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks laura.

im getting bored this footy, be okay if have bit extra cash to bet, then makes it more fun. 

no idea what have for tea.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I just had the chicken dumpling w.w meal with steamed veg wasn't very nice tbh like.

Looking forward to the w.w pizza tho tonight lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

now i like the dumplin one lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Haha I liked the dumplings that was the only bit though I've got the w.w italian chickenpizza I think that's what its called lol anyone ever had it? I can't wait for it gonna have low fat mayo aswell yumm


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yes, love that 1. Had it few days ago. :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Today i've had a pack of breakfast biscuits for Breakfast
Lunch was 1/2 tin of spaghetti on 1 slice of toast
Dinner will be quorn curry and rice and i might have a homemade scone later!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GF - I really enjoy those brekki biscuits :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

that's a good day kez! :D 

what are breakfast biccies? ive heard you all go on about them haha but never knew what the hell they are :haha:


----------



## Glitterfairy

I get mine from Tescos.I don't like breakfast but i can usually manage a few of those,they come in little packs for 4.I have the cereal and milk ones :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im gonna have to have my pizza soon like am propa hungry again lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Propa stuffed after me pizza had a canny size blob of low fat mayo with it and 2 gherkins


----------



## panther19

Boothh said:


> My legs are back to what they were deffo, it's just my love handles and big belly, when I tried these on last time bout febuary they just went over my arse and they would no were near fasten zipped was stretched open as far as it could without splitting, tried them this morning and they went up no trouble and fastened easy they are actually baggy round the bottom of my legs!
> Can't wait to get in my 12s though, I'm still 16on top cus of my big belly but can get a few 14tops on that fit nicely now x

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## panther19

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Propa

what does that mean?


----------



## panther19

I'm wearing a new set of capris, and they are soooooo tight. LOL, I don't know if I'm going to make it through tonight... I also realized since theyre 100% cotton they'll prob. shrink when I dry them soooo.... must-lose-more-weight.

I'm a bit behind this week... figured that I should have lost slightly more than half a pound and i was aiming for a pound... i guess it's still a loss... 
made a deal with my self that id finally properly weigh in when i fit into those size 9's again... :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

I was thinkin of gettin some breakfast biscuits are they actually nice? 
Last night I had chicken chowmein, bit of fried rice, salt and pepper chips and a few pieces a prawn toast, no t sure how many
cals but I dint go over had only used 300cals before that :)

got my nieces birthday today though BBQ so just gunna have to be strict and tomorrow is a big fathers day meal at my mums :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

panther19 said:


> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> Propa
> 
> what does that mean?Click to expand...

It means proper as in properly haha weird how we have different sayings isn't it lol x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

mm bbq i havent had bbq food in about 3 years lmao 

weathers propa crappy here just gonna stop in.

breaky - 2 slices of toast no crust (148cls)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Where's everyone today? Lol

Just had a packet of baked salt n vinegar crisps 98cls


----------



## Dizzy321

Lost 2lbs this week :) 61 in total.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

thats great paula well done! :D x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

mm well today has been good.

breaky - 2 slices of toast no crust

snack - baked salt & vinegar crisps

dinner - w.w med veg pasta with steamed veg

tea - gonna have a w.w ham and pineapple fresh oval pizza with mayo nd gherkins


----------



## MummyToAmberx

BBAADD DAY!!

Not impressed. 

So far 565 cals ate!
762 cals burnt! 

Ordered food, am having mini fish & salad so dont think im going hit my daily goal. Hope i dont put on. Been so busy tidying up today, then my parents came, we went out.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done Paula! 

Yes becki brekki biscuits are lovely.

I always say 'propa' geordie thing, lol.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Eh leanne how is that a bad day eating 565cls?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

To little cals / missing meals etc is bad. Need have at least 1200. Just totally forgot such a busy bee, i doubt i'll get much in tomorrow as i wont wanna eat fast food.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ooh I thought you meant bad as in eating crap or something lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

No, ive 1 & half slices toast. WW ocean pie & veg. 2 coco pop cereal bars. 2 glasses water 1 glass fizzy pop.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ooh okay you getting batterd fish from takeaway?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i had mini fish, yes with batter, wasnt big at all, like kiddy portion. Tuna salad, bit of garlic mayo 2 slices small plain pizza.. i popped on scales 1.5lb+ sooo not bad. Shall be checking later before go to bed make sure my night-time weight hasnt gone up.

Dam it was nice.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Lol sounds nice! I've lost 2lb this week but I'm thinking ill lose another 1lb though before monday


----------



## Boothh

MummyToAmberx said:


> I always say 'propa' geordie thing, lol.

do you say it in that dead good way like

ayeeee propa good that like 

LMAO :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

today not been too bad!

breakfast - scrambled eggs on 2slices of toast
lunch/tea BBQ - had 1small burger with just ketchup no cheese and then half of a burger,
snack - chocolate birthday cake

not cal counted today but probably gunna have something later too,

went for long walk in park aswell with the pram x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Not bad laura, jealous.com!! lol

Wey aye becki!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Jealous of 3lb? When you have lost loads haha I'm the one whose jealous of all u lot losing so much lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yes i am jealous of 3lb! Id love to have another week's loss like that, but thinking about i wasnt really that long ago i did so, hopefully in time it shall pop back.

You should be mega proud of yourself if you get that on monday, even if its still 2lb you should be just as proud.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ahh, ive got to go to bed gotta be up early to sort stuff out for chessington, night :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Thanks leanne I'm thinking that the 2lb loss will still be there if I lose another 1lb that's 13lb gone so fingers crossed lol


----------



## Boothh

right on monday im gunna have a proper good update soo... when everyone weighs in on monday do me a favour check the main page and tell me how much youve lost since i last updated! :)

and paula ill need you to fill in the little thing on the front page on monday for me too :flower:

xxx


----------



## Boothh

dont do it now cus it will get lost and i cba trawling through cus am lazyyyy :p xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

becki - sure was lass called sarah who wanted to join!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Will do becki :)

Don't think I should of had pizza and pasta in the same day yesterday lol feel bloated today!

Don't know if ill lose a 1lb to make a loss of 3lb this week won't be happy if I don't lol

Breaky - 2 slices of toast no crust


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i really want a sunday dinner today :( lol


----------



## Boothh

MummyToAmberx said:


> becki - sure was lass called sarah who wanted to join!

ill add her if she posts,
has she been back though lol? im deleting anyone that doesnt post too just makes it more hard work trawling through loads of people that said they wanna join then never post!!


right well only just got up, gunna have some toast i think then having dinner at my mums about 6pm having sunday dinner for fathersday, gotta see OHs dad now though who i dont best get on with!

not gunna have loads potatos or yorkshire puddings though gunna try have mostly veg cus i dont wanna be bloated for weigh in! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol how many is there left of us? 

im having the w.w basil chicken and wedges again for dinner nd veg i propa love it lol


----------



## Boothh

god knows..not many! least we still doing it and were gunna be milfs lmao ;)

just had 2crumpets with dairylea light and some strawberrys with abit of sweetner on bout 300cals x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

haha yep i cant wait to be a milf :haha: x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I was so gonna get a takeaway before wth was I thinking?! So glad I didn't!


----------



## Boothh

i had for sunday dinner..

2 and half small yorkshire puddings, scoop of mash, 2 small roast potatos, loads of carrots,cauliflower and greenbeans some apple sauce and abit of gravy and had a small slice of chocolate cake for dessert, had the smallest piece though all iv had all day apart from a slim fast snack bar

brings my total to 400cals plus dinner which dunno how much it was but cant of been that much cus i had smallest portion smaller than my ten year old sister lol! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

that's great paula mm i could welll eat anything right now but im craving a chippy so bad!

hope i have a good weightloss tomorrow :happydance: ive done good so i bloody better! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laura - can have a sunday dinner! It can be healthy & filling.

Becki - i know she added her details for you, dont think shes been back.

Well ive had a good day, it was off diet treat day. No idea on cals. 
I was up at 6am, had dodgey gut till 9:30am again grr. Had ww bagel + dairylee light + coco pop cereal bar. 
Dinner - Place only did plain jacket ? strange lol Thankfully i brought a tuna salad so i added that. My dad got some donuts, i had 1. I dont find them fabulous nomore. 
Afternoon tea :D lol with half cookie + 2 pieces shortbread.
Car snack home, coco pops cereal bar. Havent had tea though, as im not feeling fab after car trip home.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i cant cook and my mam wont make a healthy dinner for me and my family lmao i really needa learn to cook like very soon!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

suppose i could buy the steamed veg buy a chicken from asda and a bit of mash lmao


----------



## MummyToAmberx

It really isnt hard. I never done anything when i was at home, since i moved out didnt really had a choice in the matter, i enjoy it all now.


----------



## Boothh

i just make up as i go along, easy to cook most stuff just follow instructions on the back and put it all together lol, i can only cook simple stuff like, pasta dishes, shepards pie, steak pies, chilli, casserole etc nothing fancy xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

tbh i cant be arsed to cook for myself i would rather just bung something in the micro i know how to cook pasta thats about it lol i need to learn for brooke though like now


----------



## Boothh

thats why iv learnt cus i dont want jesse being unhealthy and endin up fat like me, plus stuart works hard all day n he takes sandwiches to work i like to make him something proper for tea iykwim? i enjoy cooking though i like doing it makes you feel good when you make something and people say its nice!

when i lived at my mums i cooked for 5/6 of us every night n always tried new stuff n it was always nice when something goes down well, xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yeah thats why i wanna do it for brooke! and if i had a man i would feel the same but im not in that posistion yet maybe soon! :D x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive been walking most of day either carrying hollie or pushing the double buggy, dam what a work out. 

i really enjoy cooking would probably cook alot more if i could afford to buy all bits for stuff id like to make.


----------



## Mellie1988

Well I have been good all week & I am now 9st 11 :D Don't know what I was previously, so don't know what I have lost? I think I have put on a lb here then lost a lb there....could you just update my current weight please? Thank you! 

Also my mum has spurred me to get to 9st, shes told me she will buy me a new dress in a size 10(!!) for her and my dads 25th anniversary party at the end of Aug....sooo i'm determined to do it!! 11lbs to go....
I'm off the slim fast diet now, back to eating porridge for breakfast, salad/soup for dinner and jacket potato with beans/fish in butter sauce and veg/asda be good for you meals for tea...oh and muller lights or fruit for snacks! So far so good, feel loads better than I did on SF...think i'm going to chuck what I have left!! 

x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Im thinking about ordering some food from here

the food looks lush! and low in calories :D what you all think?

https://www.wiltshirefarmfoods.com


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

actually nvm that link im not gonna take the easy way out i am learning to cook starting from friday when i go shopping! :haha:


----------



## panther19

paula85 said:


> Lost 2lbs this week :) 61 in total.


Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## panther19

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> tbh i cant be arsed to cook for myself i would rather just bung something in the micro i know how to cook pasta thats about it lol i need to learn for brooke though like now

If you start simple like the other posters have said, just follow some easy intructions you'll find it becomes easier after some time. I've been moved out of my parents place for about 4 years now and it wasn't until about a year ago that I found I really liked cooking my own food and changing up recipes. Cooking stuff yourself also tends to be cheaper and better for you, so it'll only help with losing weight!

Which reminds me, I love food, but i can't eat any more today :( lol, but my belly is growling. Took another break from dieting this weekend... just ate regular the last three days but really gotta get started tomorrow... family coming from overseas next weekend that I haven't seen in four years... it'd be nice to drop another 2 lbs by then... i'd feel great too...


----------



## tmr1234

hiya ladys sorry not been on had a busy weekend 

i have lost 2 lbs this week iam now 10st13 yay iam under the 11 st mark cant belive it


----------



## MummyToAmberx

details forfront becki. Current13.10, total loss 48lbs.
can't believe monday again, parents going home today :(


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

3lb loss this week :)

current weight - 13.4
weight lost so far - 13lb


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done laura!


----------



## Kimboowee

Im back on WW tomorrow after having meningitis - put on about 1lb in the last 2 weeks =[


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, can i join in with you, don't have time to keep up a blog so easier to check in with you.

Vici
Start weight - 224lbs
Goal weight - 150lbs
Loss this week - 4lbs
Current weight - 212lbs 

:D


----------



## Boothh

course you can join vici ;)

i lost 1lb this week, so exactly 14st, hopefully i will be in 13st range next week woo, :) 

gunna update now x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ah that's good becki :)


----------



## Dizzy321

well done becki, how much have u lost all together now? x


----------



## Boothh

panther, tmr and paula i need your details again cus your either not on the list or i just deleted you by accident :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

lost 23lbs paula! not too bad but could be better! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i cant wait to of lost 23lb! :D thats great becki x


----------



## Boothh

i was bigger than you to start with though so comes off faster :p

cant belive came odwn this morning and stuart has locked me in the house!! iv just rang him to come home at dinner and give me the key lol! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yeahh but you are taller arent ya :lol: i wish i was taller not fair :( lol 

lmao oh god ya missing all the sun! xx


----------



## Vici

Thanks Bec :D

You're doing so well, you must be so chuffed )


----------



## Dizzy321

that really is fab becki :D


----------



## Boothh

i know lol im contemplating climbing out the window! it opens all the way and its a pretty low window sil, i might just do it lmao, imagine the neighbours seeing me climbing out the window! i need a fag though, just glad jesse isnt here i wouldnt like the thought of us being locked in its dangerous really isnt it if anything happened! 

i am happy iv gone down 2dress sizes im happy bout that but still soo much more that i need to lose and really need to tone up, though im excercising alot more now the last few weeks than i did at the begining!

still not ate today but gunna get something now i think x


----------



## Boothh

had 2crumpets with dairylea light on 200cals, now im off to climb out the window lmao! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lmfao you really gonna climb out the window? i dont think i would be able to fit out my window :haha: i cant wait to get to 11 stone again i havent been it since i found out i was pregnant wonder if ill be there at september :happydance: x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

breaky - was 2 slices of toast no crust


----------



## Boothh

my windows are all fire safety windows so they are massive wider than a door and they open right in as far the can like a door so easy to get out of lol xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

arr right haha im gonna put brooke in her new pool soon i think lush outside isnt it :D

really hungry today just had a packet of baked salt & vinegar crisps!


----------



## Boothh

yeah just sat on the windowsil to have a ciggy and theres not a cloud in the sky gorgeous, gunna sit outside when hes brought the key for me at 12.30 lol xxx


----------



## tmr1234

starting weight -13st11
goal weight - 10st
lost so far- 39lbs (ithink bran not working today)

weight today 10st 13lbs


----------



## Boothh

goddd, was gunna make a pasta and sauce for lunch.. looked at calories in store and it seemed pretty good, but realised now that it says per half pack! :dohh: annoying, i hate it when they do that cus things like that your clearly gunna eat all of or end up wasting loads cus theres only me in! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

it is a gorgeous day! Ive been out tidying up/sorting garden out/garage ready to put amber playhouse up. Gunna cut the grass after lunch. My mam bought me medium mixedpasta from morrisons so have half of that, prawn cocktail &fewslices of bread.
brekki was ww bagel, dairylea triangle, coco pop cereal bar.

well done becki


----------



## Boothh

5lbs to 2stone target :) and i get a new pair of jeans off OH when i reach it woo, :)

dunno what to have for dinner now! stupid pasta and sauces, it looked really nice too :(


----------



## Boothh

might just have it and only have light for tea, x


----------



## Boothh

having cheese and tomato sandwich, mostly tomatos and lowfat mayo with sprinkle of cheese, 400cals, so bout 600cals total so far, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

id have pasta for dinner. I don't like having pasta for tea :)


----------



## Boothh

i do lol, i like pasta anytime, though i have fresh pasta that needs using so gunna make that for when stuart gets home x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Arh god there's something wrong with our water or summit a leek in the pipe :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

to many carbs for tea for my liking. 
my fingers are crossed forgood loss this week.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

What did you having for tea like leanne? 

I still haven't had my dinner yet! When these workers go al make something lol


----------



## Boothh

i am carb queen though probably doesnt help me but i just have carbs as often but much smaller portion, 
weve decided to put ttc on hold so we can get married next year like we wanted, found the perfect venue now in cyprus and i wanna book it soon, need to fit in a nice size dress lol xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Aw that's lovely becki I would love to get married in hawaii me seriously doubt that would happen though lol


----------



## Boothh

always wanted to get married in cyprus since my auntie did when i was about 10, was really gorgeous, not getting married in the same place though but it will be just as nice :) xxx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Wtf our pipe has burst outside like I said but its in our next door neighbors garden so we have to pay to get it fixed I know that's right but it pisses me off I don't get how we broke it like nothing we have done :S


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive had dinner laura not tea.

i use to be the same, my pasta is 80g per 100g. Dunno if can buy low carb pasta.

it going to be just family becki? I wanna big do! With everyone :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Wtf our pipe has burst outside like I said but its in our next door neighbors garden so we have to pay to get it fixed I know that's right but it pisses me off I don't get how we broke it like nothing we have done :S

no idea, but i know i wouldn't be drinking the tap water in a rush lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

The worker never said anything about not drinking the water just said that the water is leaking underneather the pavement its complicated we just have really low pressure water. I'm propa pissed off today like lol 

Had creamy chicken nd pasta w.w meal for dinner x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

when was main burst pipe, we didn't drink water for months.
5 min break, grass cut, wow what a workout! I highly recommand that lol


----------



## Boothh

why didnt you drink it i dont get it? :dohh:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

how did you get your main pipe fixed leanne?


----------



## Dizzy321

anyone know how many calories a toby carvery is?? i wont have it if its too many :( already had 1000 today


----------



## Boothh

aww i love toby carvery, just give yourself normal portion how you would have at home n work it out from that! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im having a takeaway tonight for a treat :D 

soo today has been okay

breaky - 2 slices of toast no crust

snack - packet of baked salt n vinegar crisps

dinner - w.w creamy chicken and pasta meal

tea - will be half a chicken kebab 1 pita bread salad and a few chips with garlic mayo


----------



## Boothh

having cheese tortellini for tea with tomato sauce, with a low fat garlic bread (individual one 600cals so 1200cals total today and probably have a SF snack bar x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ive had 601 calories today without the takeaway so hope its not gonna cause too much damage!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Today. 

553 cals ate.
914 cals burnt. 

My mam asked me if i wanted a domino's .. my eyes lit up. My sense came back & said no thanks id best not. Getting food from same place as saturday night. So mini fish & salad & garlic mayo dip.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> why didnt you drink it i dont get it? :dohh:

All shit & dirty got in the pipe. Water coming out brown. 

No idea on cals in toby's if you know roughly what mash/yorkshire/carrots/meat on per 100g then should be able to work it out as an estimate. 

It was the councils problem laura, there works damaged it i think.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

gonna be extra good tomorrow like lol wanna lose 2lb this week :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

had a packet of baked crisps again and 1 skinny cow choccy sandwich woops well treat day so i guess thats okay lol


----------



## Boothh

hi girls! havnt had breakfast forgot but just had 2 jaffa cakes 85cals x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Last week i done 850mins exercise
Burnt just over 4 days worth of calories consumed.

Today so far ww bagel + dairylea. 4 glasses water, 20mins on cross trainer


----------



## Boothh

not done any excercise today pissed off cus my mums got the pram and she int answering the phone and i need it! said id post summet to someone off here today and i cant now cus no pram and shop is too far to carry jess x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

He not got anything else to sit in, like ride on bikes?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiyaa me breaky was 2 slices of toast no crust tho

Gonna go on the bike later on


----------



## Boothh

no he doesnt have any ride on things hes getting one for birthday! she wont answer the phone looks like stuart is gunna have to drive an hour after workin a 12hour shift to go get it, annoying!! were having curry tonight from takeaway cus wont have time to cook properly with all this, 

just had half a tin of ravioli 225cals, so 310 so far today not gunna have too much else maybe SF snack bar or a chocolate mousse cus ill be getting korma and its loads!! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ahh. We bought amber 1 for her birthday she grew out of it really quickly cuz of her height. Shame like. Hopefully hollie get more use of it.

Dinner : ww quiche, suede, lettuces, ww cheese & bit of salad cream


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

gonna have w.w chicken and basil and wedges and vegg for dinner :D and 2 crumpets for me tea later lol

been outside in brookes new pool today its a canny size so we can all fit in it was propa lush :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

that it 2 crumpets?

Im going make my first proepr cake :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yer lol dont have nowt in really till shopping on friday so it's either eat shit or eat the crumpets lol


----------



## panther19

Boothh said:


> panther, tmr and paula i need your details again cus your either not on the list or i just deleted you by accident :dohh:

lol


Ummm started at 100Cm belly :|
Lost 11 cm
currently 89CM :)

next goal is 87.5 for Jun 30th


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> Last week i done 850mins exercise
> Burnt just over 4 days worth of calories consumed.


:thumbup:wow that's a lot!


----------



## panther19

Okay, had a good breakfast 2.5 slics of rye bread with butter (i use real butter) tea and some yoghurt...
Feel good and filled now, heading off to work and bringing water, a granola bar, a mandarin orange and a 100cal snack. That should keep me going till midafternoon, then a salad, then a luin cuisine for supper... maybe aquafit today?

Had a bit of a binge yesterday, total 1750 cal for the day but half of that was cookies and chips, yuck, time to get back at it!


----------



## Boothh

cheers panther, 

mta jesse is really short so im hoping things like that will last him longer, his m&p rocking lion says 9months on it and he cant even reach the handles or the foot rests at all yet, and hes 10months lol, still in 6-9 trousers and they are too big haha, wouldnt mind though but he weighs like 22/23lbs xx


----------



## Boothh

right i had low fat version of chicken korma from takeaway, (they use yoghurt instead of cream) not sure how much cals it saved but happy i made healthier choice, though it just wasnt the same with out all the cream lol yoghurt makes it taste abit sour n not sweet n creamy at all, had abit of rice with it and garlic and cheese naan, i will have gone mega over cals but we havnt had takeaway for ages so was abit of a treat x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i was really bad yesterday had another takeaway one good thing came out of it though i wont be having one again! i was nearly bloody sick after i eat it i had pains for about 2 hours so i think i am over them woop lol im still hoping for a 3lb loss though im gonna work out like mad this week from today :D 

gonna have a crumpet in a min for breaky x


----------



## Boothh

mm dunno what to have for breakfast!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im gunna be removing my pictures. 

I had ww bagel & cheese for brekki


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

why u removing them for?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sick of viewing going up then get no comment so whats the point. 

My cake looking good!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol noo dont remove them i like seeing the pics of your weight loss! 

i know what u mean though i have had like 300 views and half the time its just me posting apart from maybe 2 or 3 member lol


----------



## Boothh

had some mini eggs before, only small handful will check out cals in a minute x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

haha. Ive got album on FB :)

dinner i had ahh bisto cottage pie350 cals & carrots.

cake nearly done, hope it helps them win lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

haha i dont think they will win tbh ya know hope they do though ! 

gonna have a w.w chicken curry soon and veg :)


----------



## Boothh

had corned beef sandwich, 250 and the mini eggs were about 150 so 400cals so far today


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ive had a crumpet and w.w chicken curry with veg today i dunno what to have for my tea theres nothing in hardly untill friday dont even know what im gonna have tomorrow i think im gonna have to have fish and veg i think tomoz :haha:


----------



## Boothh

having sausage and garlic pasta for tea but gotta go shopping first, x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

still havent had anything yet for tea lol hmm


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my cake helped :p


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol arh i well would well love bit of cake but im scared to go off the diet again cause i lost control the other day with 2 takeaways lol gonna have a browse see what i have to eat


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i had a crumpet with ketchup and 1 gherkin i cant wait to go shopping lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

it was amazing laura, but no more for me.

im not weighin in tomorrow, as last day of month is next wednesday so just going to wait, also after my weekend with few extra treats i dont think i could take a gain right now. 

Ive got a meeting with LDC (Learner Driving Centre) next wednesday! Looking foward to hearing what theyve got to say. I want to train to be a driving instructor. Im thinking well ahead here but, i probably have no time to exercise so i really need to lose all my lbs before hand.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> it was amazing laura, but no more for me.
> 
> im not weighin in tomorrow, as last day of month is next wednesday so just going to wait, also after my weekend with few extra treats i dont think i could take a gain right now.
> 
> Ive got a meeting with LDC (Learner Driving Centre) next wednesday! Looking foward to hearing what theyve got to say. I want to train to be a driving instructor. Im thinking well ahead here but, i probably have no time to exercise so i really need to lose all my lbs before hand.

It looked amazing aswell :D 

that's a good idea i think thats when i will weigh in aswell! i find it hard to not weigh myself though lol 

ooh that sounds good do you get paid for doing it?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> it was amazing laura, but no more for me.
> 
> im not weighin in tomorrow, as last day of month is next wednesday so just going to wait, also after my weekend with few extra treats i dont think i could take a gain right now.
> 
> Ive got a meeting with LDC (Learner Driving Centre) next wednesday! Looking foward to hearing what theyve got to say. I want to train to be a driving instructor. Im thinking well ahead here but, i probably have no time to exercise so i really need to lose all my lbs before hand.
> 
> It looked amazing aswell :D
> 
> that's a good idea i think thats when i will weigh in aswell! i find it hard to not weigh myself though lol
> 
> ooh that sounds good do you get paid for doing it?Click to expand...

Give you piece of one (fresh though lol) when i come up home. Ian maybe doing job in middlesbrough, for a week. So have plenty of free time. 
Yes i will admit it is hard to not look esp when i see my scales 5 times a day. 
You get paid once you pass everything get your certifcate to say you can teach etc, but youve got put more effort in, to get back to start with etc. Something ive wanted to do for a long time, i really enjoy driving. Can get paid 20-30k just depends on area/how many hours you work/how many pupils you have. :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> it was amazing laura, but no more for me.
> 
> im not weighin in tomorrow, as last day of month is next wednesday so just going to wait, also after my weekend with few extra treats i dont think i could take a gain right now.
> 
> Ive got a meeting with LDC (Learner Driving Centre) next wednesday! Looking foward to hearing what theyve got to say. I want to train to be a driving instructor. Im thinking well ahead here but, i probably have no time to exercise so i really need to lose all my lbs before hand.
> 
> It looked amazing aswell :D
> 
> that's a good idea i think thats when i will weigh in aswell! i find it hard to not weigh myself though lol
> 
> ooh that sounds good do you get paid for doing it?Click to expand...
> 
> Give you piece of one (fresh though lol) when i come up home. Ian maybe doing job in middlesbrough, for a week. So have plenty of free time.
> Yes i will admit it is hard to not look esp when i see my scales 5 times a day.
> You get paid once you pass everything get your certifcate to say you can teach etc, but youve got put more effort in, to get back to start with etc. Something ive wanted to do for a long time, i really enjoy driving. Can get paid 20-30k just depends on area/how many hours you work/how many pupils you have. :)Click to expand...

when you coming up again like? 

god that sounds brill ooh you could be my driving instructor maybe then i would take lessons :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Dont know yet he hasnt getting a date through. Says currently running CRB checks on him, as its a job in a school. 

I'd happily teach people i talk to, but from this distance maybe be a bit tricky


----------



## Boothh

i think i would have to know my instructor too paranoid to be a stranger haha i know id mess it up lol,

having pasta in a mo and i had some banana yazoo before! ¬_¬ x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> i think i would have to know my instructor too paranoid to be a stranger haha i know id mess it up lol,
> 
> having pasta in a mo and i had some banana yazoo before! ¬_¬ x

I understand what your saying becki.

I never really got comfortable with mine, i only want a women instructor. 
Heard to many dodgy stories with old-ish men & young girl pupils.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

haha aw no i hope i meet someone who is a driving instructor when i go out for a drink and get chatting then i would feel okay if i knew the person haah like you said becki i would be the same and mess up thats why im scared to drive aswell the instructor would probably be so pissed off with me haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i didnt have a clue when i started, i didnt understand when you change gears, fact u had to use 2 pedals at once etc. Once you get in that seat have a go, does start to come to you, really isnt hard. :)

There is soo many changes going to come inforce with learning to drive/and testing.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

brekki - 4 brekki biscuits piece of my cake take away the frosting lol. 1 cuppa :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

breaky was 2 slices of toast no crust and woops my cuppa that is sitting getting cold cause i forgot about it :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

If my parents happen to both off for a day when i come up for the week i could ask them to look after girls we could go to flamingo land then, i can take you laura, so you dont end up in wales


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

haha yeah that would be good idea! just let me know before hand so i can have the money for it :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

il ask ian later if got any idea when itwould be :)

dinner : 2 cod cakes, mash, carrots & lettuces


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> il ask ian later if got any idea when itwould be :)
> 
> dinner : 2 cod cakes, mash, carrots & lettuces

okie dokie thanks :)

im gonna have a w.w lasagne nd veg for dinner 

think ill have a pot noodle for tea :D


----------



## Boothh

had a tuna mayo sandwich for lunch, didnt get time for breakfast :dohh:

300cals so far today!


----------



## Boothh

aghh what about me!!

i wanna come!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> aghh what about me!!
> 
> i wanna come!!

lol thought you were coming, im just saying be much easier for me to come if its week i'l be up home, as its like 1.5hrs. Then can bring laura as she appears to have no sense of direction :haha:


----------



## Boothh

yeaah okay, i need a few weeks notice though cus stuart will have to get it off work to bring me ha


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> aghh what about me!!
> 
> i wanna come!!
> 
> lol thought you were coming, im just saying be much easier for me to come if its week i'l be up home, as its like 1.5hrs. Then can bring laura as she appears to have no sense of direction :haha:Click to expand...

lmao yep thats me :haha:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

dinner was w.w basil chicken and wedges with steamed veg


----------



## Boothh

dunno what to have for dinner stuart should be home in 15minutes so im tryna think now, 
might just have chicken kiev quite fancy that need to use up potatos too x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i dunno what to have for tea probably crumpet again lol my sister had the pot noodle!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my tea chicken, carrots, wedges, lettuces, garlic & herb sauce & sprinkle ww cheese.


----------



## Boothh

had chicken kiev, few potato wedges, some beans and bit of lowfat mayo 600cal (probably less im rounding up though) so 900cals so far today gunna have a WW dessert soon and something else to get cals up! x


----------



## redrose27

Hello everyone.
I am new here to this board but I wanted to join in. I am trying to get to my target weight of 150. I am currently at 215.0. I have been working at it now for about a week. I have done really well I have lost 7 pounds. I am currently doing Zumba and lots of swimming for excersie. Zumba burns around 700 cals for the work out. 

My diet:
Right now I am on a 1500 Cal
60 Grams of Fat
170 Grams of Carbs.
With a bunch of vitamins


----------



## panther19

Welcome redrose27!

I did good today! YAY! All-in-all the past 7 days I was trying... but ended up with maintenance-amount of cals... so didn't lose anything... today burned 2200Cals, and ate 1374 so that's a good diff... Need to keep that up till next Wednesday if I want to see any diff in my weight... Not going to hit my goal even close though.. maybe in a week or two. :( dissapointing but it's my own fault.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

panther19 said:


> Welcome redrose27!
> 
> I did good today! YAY! All-in-all the past 7 days I was trying... but ended up with maintenance-amount of cals... so didn't lose anything... today burned 2200Cals, and ate 1374 so that's a good diff... Need to keep that up till next Wednesday if I want to see any diff in my weight... Not going to hit my goal even close though.. maybe in a week or two. :( dissapointing but it's my own fault.


wow what you do, to burn that many cals in a day? 

i see your at half way point on your cm ticker :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

hi redrose, do you mind filling in the thing on first page please so i can add you!

and PAULA were ever you are will you please fill it in for me too *bats eyelashes* looks bare without your name up!



just been on scales sneakily and its looking good for monday if i dont pig out over the weekend (which i probably will! :( )

not had breakfast yest just had glass of pepsimax ¬_¬ really needa start eating breakfast! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> hi redrose, do you mind filling in the thing on first page please so i can add you!
> 
> and PAULA were ever you are will you please fill it in for me too *bats eyelashes* looks bare without your name up!
> 
> 
> 
> just been on scales sneakily and its looking good for monday if i dont pig out over the weekend (which i probably will! :( )
> 
> not had breakfast yest just had glass of pepsimax ¬_¬ really needa start eating breakfast! x

you should get some of those brekki biscuits what ive had last 2 days!


----------



## Dizzy321

Sorry Becki :lol: 
would rather not say my starting weight is that ok? will reveal all this time next year :haha: 61pounds lost so far....WI tomorrow excited :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula85 said:


> Sorry Becki :lol:
> would rather not say my starting weight is that ok? will reveal all this time next year :haha: 61pounds lost so far....WI tomorrow excited :D

It higher than 240lbs? 

Good luck!


----------



## Dizzy321

Yeah it is :lol: why?


----------



## Boothh

could you just give me your goal weight too then please :) xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula85 said:


> Yeah it is :lol: why?

thats what i started at, way i see it you aint that number no more so should be happy & not ashamed (not saying you are, cant find right words to word this lol) that youve lost 61lbs from number you started that, you aint going back to it :thumbup:

Just did my 15mins on cross trainer, didnt get chance earlier had bloody ironing to do.

ww pizza for lunch ones from chilled section i finally found them


----------



## Boothh

they are much nicer mta than the frozen ones!
im starving could eat a tunamayo sandwich but got no tuna!

think im gunna have crumpets or toast cus i know we will end up eating something bad later x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

2 slices of toast for breaky 

gonna have a w.w meal with veg at about 3

and then for tea getting a jacket tatey from takeaway just plain though with salad :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

why have lunc so late laura?

yes becki much nicer than frozen ones.

lunch down :) girls down for nap, hopefully finish ironing back to exercising :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> why have lunc so late laura?
> 
> yes becki much nicer than frozen ones.
> 
> lunch down :) girls down for nap, hopefully finish ironing back to exercising :)

i always have a late dinner lol


----------



## Boothh

i had a SF caramel snack bar and a cadburys fudge yoghurt ¬_¬ 300cals total, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Tea - Youngs light & easy salmon crumble cruch or something along those lines + garden pea's.

I was running late on exercise so didnt eat till half 6 now feel like it isnt settling properly.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i just had the jacket tatey and ketchup with salad am propa stuffed lol


----------



## Boothh

having mcdonalds i think ¬_¬

and i ate a tuna mayo sandwich earlier so 600cals so far but dunno how much with mcdonalds on the top though, dont think i will be over if i am not by much x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

what you having from there? been months since i had mcd'z

laura can have a filling it wont hurt lol.


----------



## Boothh

dunno maybe chicken sandwich or a big mac :p

even if i eat 1000 cals though its only 1600 isnt it so still not bad! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive just looking, i would have a mc chicken meal

burger 360 cals, 16g fat, 40g carbs 850mg of soduim thats very high!

+ meduim chips 380 cals, 19g fat, 48g carbs, 270mg of soduim.

thats kinda shocked me tbh.

big mac 540 cals, 29g fat, 45g carbs & 1080mg of soduim


----------



## Boothh

nah i dont care rarely have anything like that now anyway, n i only count cals, not bothered bout salt i eat loads of it i put lo salt on everything cus low fat stuff tastes rubbish mostly!

it tells you all over packaging how much cals is unlike burger king at least theyre honest about it :p x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

soduim keeps water or something, so if eat alot 2/3days before weigh in could weigh more.
i think working out most stuff is having much better effect than calorie counting for me.
when i only calorie counted my weight was up & down every week since monitoring others i seem to have more steady continuous losses.


----------



## Dizzy321

big mac meal with milkshake is 1411 calories :shock: thats what I used to get all the time too :nope: not been to macdonals for 6 months now :smug: but if its in your calories then why not! I must admit I dont look at salt either, only calories but I try to eat healthy and never add salt to anything!! or sugar :).
My goal weight is 161lbs :)

B - 45g of shreddies, skimmed milk (200)
L - large wholemeal roll 1 slice of ham, lettuce, onion, toms, cucumber, sweetcorn & with 1tsp of extra light salad cream (450)
D - WW lasagne (253) bag of field fresh mixed veg (50)
S - walkers baked (99)

Total = 1102 :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ah i would of had a filling but i had tuna mayo from the takeaway last time and it was disgusting too much mayo in it lol i prefer jacket tateys plain with ketchup anyways


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ohh i think way to dry on there own. 
When was at chessington gave me plain one, i had keep putting mayo on it for bit of taste lol. 

Going to re-opneing of toys r us tomorrow (biggest in uk!) now its even bigger lol. Got dora, barbie, mario etc hoping amber will enjoy it. Got compeitions too, hoping to win :D


----------



## Boothh

had big mac and large fries and diet coke, 950cals so 1550cals for today, still not bad to say had mcdonalds though is it! x


----------



## Boothh

dairylea and ketchup in jacket potato is really nice i used to always have that when i lived by myself and had no money lmao! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

950 calories is soo good for a big mac and large fries I think!! thought it would be so much more TBH! 1550 calories if great x


----------



## Boothh

hiyer girls, 

breakfast - 2crumpets with scrape of dairylea light 200cals
lunch - boots meal deal, chicken caesar wrap, 385 cals and strawberry yoghurt cereal bar 95cals and pepsi max, 480cals total!

680cals total so far today really proud of myself didnt get burger king like normal ha! could i actually have a good weekend for once!! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

mm hiya ive had 2 slices of toast today im really sick :( i was suppose to go to my cousins birthday party today but i cant even manage to it! ive bought her a lush dolls house and all so my family is just gonna give her it am right peed off!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

iv had big lunch but going kinda be combinated into tea aswell. as werent ready till after 1 (BBQ!) I finished at 3. 
766 cals (roughly estimated) which was chicken, lettuces, potato wegdes, 1 bun, ww cheese. Just basically larger gram size than my usual 100g. 
then had ice cream cone thingy, think was 90cals.

brekki was at 8am 4 brekki biscuits, then 11 go ahead slice. about 1,100 cals so far.


----------



## Boothh

sounds good mta, 

sorry you arnt feeling well mtb hope your better soo!

cnt decide what to have for tea i fancy chippy but think were gunna go asda n see what there is! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

we went asda earlier dam it was rammed!! this was about 10:45am fair bit of there stock was gone lol. 

ian having pizza hut tomorrow as ive getting 50% off takeaway £20 + 
i bought another ww chilled pizza so might have that so i dont feel left out lol.


----------



## Boothh

id just have a slice of pizza hut pizza, same size ish as a ww chilled n have with salad then still a treat but your not eatin full pizza are you! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pizza hut pizza's don't excite me like domino's. Id have have full ww than 1 slice of pizza hut.
just done my 20mins on cross trainer.

anyones feet gone down a sizea? Mine gone from 7 to 6 :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

just had a w.w meal just bought some stuff of net in size 16 hope they fit so i know ive gone down a size :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

was thinking about getting a takeaway tonight cause im feeling a bit better and craving junk that time of the month lol think ill leave it though


----------



## MummyToAmberx

best to leave it

esp if weighing in on monday. Why i find having thursday as weigh in much better i go over on sat but still plenty days to exercise it off.
just had bowl spec K.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yep im not weighing in on monday though lol weighing in thursday

gonna have a crumpet so 553cls for the day thats bad but i dont fancy owt else could eat a w.w pizza but i forgot to get them :(


----------



## Boothh

im having pepperoni pizza with OH 600cals for half, so not too bad for the day, im thinking of changing my weigh in day actually cus i always over eat at weekend and it shows in my weightloss on monday, might change mine to thursday too, might make it easier if most of us on same day aswell xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yer lol thursday is best for me and it's the start of a new month :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol its so hard ordering a takeaway for my sis online and not getting myself anything!!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im getting a takeaway fook it am hungry its my treat night tonight lol burger and chips and garlic mayo nomnom :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i won't be moaning mum lmao.

enjoy!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

becki - im sure you'd see steady losses changing your day :)
if ya both going to do thursday, il just do it then 2 as was gunna do it on wednesday :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

huh you wont be moaning mum? im confused lol

yerr im gonna weigh in thursday deffo! had all my chips the half pounder cheeseburger was lush but i couldnt eat all of it lol i hope i have a good loss on thursday! i havent really been that bad lately apart from this takeaway :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Nothing laura lol

Ive just done 35mins on bike now am bored. round 3 maybe haha think not!

glad you enjoyed it.

I feel pleased i may have burned off 3/4 of my lunch off.


----------



## Boothh

yeah think i will change to thursday as well then, xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Lost 2lbs this week....had a sneaky WI on Friday and it said 3lbs loss!!? wonder what happened x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

thats good paula well done :D

i think ive stayed the same this week but i hope i lose a bit next week 

eugh i hate after eating something fatty and greasy i feel really fat and i somehow get a double chin :haha: wth


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done paula!


----------



## Boothh

welldone! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive been up since6am :(


----------



## Boothh

me too cant sleep!! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i just woke up about half hour ago lol ooh i feel so much better today dont even feel bloated from that takeaway either :D dont think it did much harm tbh lol cant wait for weigh in day now :happydance: thursday seems ages away lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I bought new scales, other one seemed fcuk'd making me 2lb lighter:(


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol how do you know it was fucked it might of been saying the truth! 

breaky - 2 slices of toast 

argh my mam is making a buffet today lol not gonna have anything though :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lately its reading been all different, like this morning 5 different readings
it keeps cracking when i get on, lol. Legs seem slack & dodgey.

ive got another pair ww scales which i don't like so bought another lol them to giving reading 1/4 of lb of each other.

dinner 3/4 of ww chilled pizza, nacho's half.


----------



## Boothh

i had cheese and onion sandwich bout 12pm not had nothing else not had time yet but hungry now and not sure on cals for sandwich either! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i have decided on my next path to follow.

im starting high protein diet on thursday, as i eat fair bit now anyways.
i need to buy some protein powder to have shake after workout, along with some supplement for the carbs.


----------



## Boothh

im thinking of doing slimming world!

still not eaten anything else how bad! not hungry though :/


----------



## Boothh

having cheeseburger and chips from takeaway, got enough cals only had a sandwich today! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well seems not weighing in tomorrow shouldnt matter to much.

I would do SW but dont want have to pay. Hoping high protein will be way forward for me.


----------



## Boothh

you can find out all you need online my firne dis borrowin me her ino cus shes just joined im not going to meeting just adopting the diet i think x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv looked through thread on here dont understand what they say about food & stuff.


----------



## panther19

Sneak peaked at my CM's this morning haha, even though I shouldn't be checking till wednesday (or thursday) pretty sure I've lost a little bit so i adjusted my ticker. WOOHOo!


----------



## panther19

@MTA I burned that by working... I have a pedometer on my phone it runs in the background 24/7 so I can tell by that how many calories I've burned on average by how much I've walked in a day, so that helps.... kind of gives me a goal to work towards throughout the day. If I know i'll have tons of steps I know I can have an xtra snack and vice versa.


----------



## Boothh

weigh in today for me

13st 13lbs..

hoping i wont need to weigh in for another 9 months cus i got a bfp this morning, still very faint but easily seen from through the test window after the first 3 really pale ones overthe weekend, they are definatly getting darker, still not admitting it though, 

and dont think im leaving either cus you cant get rid of me that easy! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> weigh in today for me
> 
> 13st 13lbs..
> 
> hoping i wont need to weigh in for another 9 months cus i got a bfp this morning, still very faint but easily seen from through the test window after the first 3 really pale ones overthe weekend, they are definatly getting darker, still not admitting it though,
> 
> and dont think im leaving either cus you cant get rid of me that easy! x

oh thought were weighing in on thursday? well done though.

did you get asda test? 
are you not going to monitor your weigh gain like? I was still weighing myself every 2-3wks. 

congrats:hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

panther19 said:


> @MTA I burned that by working... I have a pedometer on my phone it runs in the background 24/7 so I can tell by that how many calories I've burned on average by how much I've walked in a day, so that helps.... kind of gives me a goal to work towards throughout the day. If I know i'll have tons of steps I know I can have an xtra snack and vice versa.

what kind pedometer is it? You dont eat all of those cals back do you? I find my isnt accurate why im after heart monitor kind which tells you more correctly :)

well done on another cm off:thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

no they didnt have any i wanted to get frer but got plain old fr by accident, used a superdrug one this morning and got a stronger more obvious line though still faint, its in my thread from yesterday go look n tell me what you think! 
going docs later to ask him to confirm with bloods

still going to monitor weight gain, but i mean im not gunna try losing so will be my last 'official' weigh in! im gunna do pregnancy weigh in on thursday with you lot so can still update list, 

just weighed into day to get accurate pre preg weight xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> no they didnt have any i wanted to get frer but got plain old fr by accident, used a superdrug one this morning and got a stronger more obvious line though still faint, its in my thread from yesterday go look n tell me what you think!
> going docs later to ask him to confirm with bloods
> 
> still going to monitor weight gain, but i mean im not gunna try losing so will be my last 'official' weigh in! im gunna do pregnancy weigh in on thursday with you lot so can still update list,
> 
> just weighed into day to get accurate pre preg weight xx

ahh, yes i'll go look :) 

yeah i understand wont be trying to lose the weight :)

brekki -2 eggs, done 15mins on cross trainer

i really hate scales in general atm, im tempted to just not bother weighing in for a month.


----------



## Boothh

do i need to increase cals or can i carry on the way i am! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> do i need to increase cals or can i carry on the way i am! x

i thought you needed 2500 cals ?


----------



## Boothh

god im not eating that much, iv read you only need add 100/150 cals to normal diet, might stick to something like 1800 but not religiously x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

why dont work out what your body actually needs now at your weight to maintain then add on the extra's.

im bit confused which is ya new pic


----------



## Boothh

the bottom 2 are the new pics x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I see the line :)

Im bored but im skint!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I am starting my new diet plan today as i have 3 pieces fish that need eating today lol


----------



## Boothh

the fish diet?

i made 2 crumpets with sunflower spread and dairylea light but jesse at one so i only had 1 and some apple juice x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Congrats Becki :hugs: x

never got the chance to talk in here yesterday lol i went out and got drunk as a skunk and only had 2 slices of toast yesterday cause i was rushing around trying to get ready lol but i think i drank most of my bodyweight tbh :D 

today ive had a slice of toast propa hungover lol 

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

no lol just high protein.

ive done my lunch on fitness pal, my carb intake for day so far (once ive had lunch)
will be 13g, am usually about 100g or so after lunch.

but i'll have only ate 400 cals by end of lunch mega downside, just see how it goes.


----------



## Boothh

carbs make you full though dont they? xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i was just throwing out some of my old clothes and was trying them on and i actually fitted into my old size 12 dress no way am i a size 12 though haha just the dress i think lol. oh and im a 16 now not a 18 :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

woo well done!!

im tryna thnk of something to eat for lunch but nothing sounds appealing!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> carbs make you full though dont they? xx

i think they do but in more bloated sense but not 100% sure.
like tuna for example will keep you full for longer compared to jacket potato.
protein is more filling for me.

afte i have my brekki i usually gain upto 2lbs.
today i stayed the same so good start.

carbs come in good & bads. Harder to burn cals in evening or after7 why i try keepthem low.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> i was just throwing out some of my old clothes and was trying them on and i actually fitted into my old size 12 dress no way am i a size 12 though haha just the dress i think lol. oh and im a 16 now not a 18 :happydance:

brilliant news laura!

if need any certain pieces just ask ive gone walk in waredrobe full to bursting point lmao.

i found myextra pjs i have my fav bottoms size 14 so i tried got them on wernt skin tight :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> x-MummyToBe-x said:
> 
> 
> i was just throwing out some of my old clothes and was trying them on and i actually fitted into my old size 12 dress no way am i a size 12 though haha just the dress i think lol. oh and im a 16 now not a 18 :happydance:
> 
> brilliant news laura!
> 
> if need any certain pieces just ask ive gone walk in waredrobe full to bursting point lmao.
> 
> i found myextra pjs i have my fav bottoms size 14 so i tried got them on wernt skin tight :)Click to expand...

haha thats what my wardrobe is like it needed a good clearing out like its a tip! 

i put my size 14 silky nightdress on aswell that i bought for holiday but it fit aswell lmao bit short like but nvm pity i dont have ne one to wear it for! :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My first day has gone fine, im bit hungry like. So think i'l go to bed.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Okay so heres the crack. 

Scales ive been using for months, are still pulling out lower reading. 
Weighed on new this morning, they bring out 13.10 which was what i meant be last time i weighed in (Bit gutting like that was like 3 week ago?) Anyways. On the plus side 1lb gone since yesterday morning. So hopefully i can say back on main track now!
Really going work my arse off to hit my end of month target of 13.9
As ive worked out all my end month targets on my calender. If i lose 5lb a month i will be in 11st range for november, tbh i think id be dead happy just with that. 
NYE my estimated weight will be 11st 6lb. 

My brekki is - 30g bacon, 1 egg + yellow bit. 3 egg whites only. 195 cals.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

that's great leanne :) cant wait till am bloody 11 stone even though i still have like another 2 stone to go after that :( lol.

i weighed in sneaky today couldnt resist lol ive lost 2lb so i have lost 15lb so far yey :)

im 13 stone 2lb now 

gonna update my page and ticker though on thursday x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You'll get there before me laura! :)
Well done another 2lb. 

I could only manage 10mins on crosss trainer this morning, so im guna try for 15min & 10min sometime today.

Tbh, i feel as though ive lost inches. I may go check with my ikea tape measure lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

haha feels bloody ages away though dont it!

im gonna go on my bike alot more now i needa tone up my legs maybe then they wont look so bad in a dress cause i have tree trunks for thighs lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

It does seem ages away, so did 13range am in it soo..

Oh god im the same with my legs. I havent worn a skirt/dress since was 10st on holiday before fell preg.

i found my fav skirt too, size 14 :)


----------



## Dizzy321

well done Becki and m2b fab! :D and huge congrats Becki!! :hugs:

I am thinking about xmas time and if I keep up this weight loss I will have lost 9 stones in the year :happydance::happydance: does not seem real :shock: xxx


----------



## Boothh

paula 9stones would be amazing!! thats a whole person!!! 

i cant find anything i fancy to eat all its pissing me off just want to eat something but nothing in is appealing :( x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

9st now that would be 1 hell of anchievement.

my lunch shall be; half ocean pie(sharing with amber)50g potato wedges, 80g mixed veg & lettuces.


----------



## Dizzy321

Really hope I can do it! when we started fat busters I put that I want to lose 5st in the year, only 1/2 a stone to go and I will have acheved that :D 

I have just had a school dinner for my lunch :D took my son there to get him ready for big school in sept :shock: x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

bet great feeling when get to 5st gone.
4st still seems far away after problem iv had with my scales lol.
what clothes size are you paula? Or don't you want to say that either?


----------



## Dizzy321

It will be a great feeling! I cant wait :) still miles to go though lol I am a size 22-24 now


----------



## Boothh

i had garlic chicken pasta sauce for dinner bout 300cals cus i left loads of it, 

just cant bring myself to eat nothing is nice only thing i fancy is tuna sandwich and we dont have any tuna gunna go shopping and get some tonight and some pepsi, had no pepsi max for 2 days and im dying without it hardly drank anything cus i want pepsi max! xx


----------



## Boothh

paula85 said:


> It will be a great feeling! I cant wait :) still miles to go though lol I am a size 22-24 now


what size were you when you started paula? i bet youve dropped quite a few sizes now! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

I was a 30 :( :wacko: never mind huh never going there again!! hoping to be a size 14 and staying there like I was when I met OH x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

You'll be wanting pepsi cuz of amount of sugar. When i gave up fizzy drinks hard first week but no i dont feel like am missing out at all.

As becki said, bet youve dropped fair few sizes. What is your long term weightloss goal in stones?

Becki - will you not be coming to flamingo land now?

im having chicken with ham, cheese & mushroom for tea just need find something to put with it.


----------



## Dizzy321

My goal weight is 11 stones 7lbs like I was when I met OH x


----------



## Boothh

MummyToAmberx said:


> You'll be wanting pepsi cuz of amount of sugar. When i gave up fizzy drinks hard first week but no i dont feel like am missing out at all.
> 
> As becki said, bet youve dropped fair few sizes. What is your long term weightloss goal in stones?
> 
> Becki - will you not be coming to flamingo land now?
> 
> im having chicken with ham, cheese & mushroom for tea just need find something to put with it.

pepsimax has no sugar! im just used to drinking it and i dont like flat drinks really,

im struggle to up my cals to what i should eat when pregnant! i dont know how i managed to be such a pig before!!

breakfast - none
lunch - chicken and garlic pasta 300cals
snack - cheese and onion sandwich 450cals
drink - bottle of coke 210cals

950cals so far and gunna have 2slices of pepperoni pizza and some potato skins for tea later on, im not quite sure how many cals off top of my head but from last time think its was about 600/650

so even if its 650 thats only 1610cals allday! will that be alright or should i eat 2000now do you think? or more! oh i dunno :/

i dunno about flamingo land, wont be much point though if i cant go on anything, anything could happen yet though so we will see my situation nearer time x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

okay then.

i never drank anything bare fizzy drinks for as long as i can remember but i prefer water now.

there is thread on my fitness pal with preg ladies & cals. Few saidhad ask doc what to have,others increased by 300.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My shopping came i was expecting pre-packed fish, nope got fresh off counter fish which all need to be ate tomorrow, lol! 
So i'll be turning into a fish by weekend at rate im going  Salmon for brekki.

Not last weekend, but weekend before i got bit sunburnt on my shoulder, since weekend gone it had cleared up today when i was exercising i noticed bubbles on my shoulder, popped them & they were water lmao. 

Today ive had 900 cals so slight improvement from yesterday.


----------



## Justme

^^^ can you not freeze on day of purchase?your fish off the fresh fish counter I mean?x


----------



## panther19

re: pedometer, my phone is a sony ericsson c510a, one of the apps that runs in the background is a pedometer, it's fairly accurate I've found. I can't add steps by shaking the phone it only seems to count when I actually walk around. Either way it does give me a good indication of how active I've been and that's what I want to know. I want to know if I sat on my ass all day or if I was really active so it's good for that purpose. It also motivates me to be more active.

I know my BMR, it's around 1550cals, and based on my height, estimated weight and waist size I can calculate approx how many cals my body needs to maintain my weight, depending on how active i am that varies from 1900-2300+Cals.

So as long as I stick below that, eat healthy, and don't go too far below my BMR I am losing weight. I also make sure my metabolism doesn't slump by adding in a week of eating a maintenance-amount of cals. every few weeks. Works good, has worked very well in the past so... and doing good so far!

Checking final cm's tomorrow.. it was my goal to have lost 2.5CMS in the month of June... since I only just managed to lose 2 this weekend I doubt I got the other half cm... oh well... not sure either what my next goal will be!

I'm thinking 85CM's for July 30.


----------



## panther19

Ohhhh yesterdaynight I had to work... so I pulled the VERY last size 14's I have left in my entire wardrobe out of the dryer, it's a pair of reasonably new jeans so I was hoping they'd last longer.

On the way to work in the car I already knew I'd made a mistake... shoulda worn a belt. Soon as I got to work I ended up doing this;
https://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd312/arendaw/DSC00244.jpg
:bunny: lol I had to fold over the waistband and that kept me comfortable without having to pull my pants back up every 20 steps. Yep, they're ready for the donation bin, too bad though... I mean the weightloss is good but I was hoping I could wear them longer cause they're good jeans!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sarah on sticker said keep in fridge otherwise i woulda done. Not bought fish off counter before.i see panther, fingers crossed.
should do donate on here ( doubt be allow though) stuff that's too big. Ispent30 on 2 pairs jeansiwore about 2 months.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

helloo :) whose weighing in tomorrow? is it just me and leanne lol i dont know why im bothering weighing in again like i just did it like the other day but nvm :haha:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yey i have reached 1,000 posts! lol chat happy bnb member :happydance: haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ermm, dunno laura. 

you never no may lost 0.5lb or 1lb since monday!

my brekki was salmon & cottage cheese, was alright.


----------



## Boothh

i am weighing in too you will have to tell me what you lost last week aswell cus i normally add it monday and i havnt xx

had a bit of pink spotting this morning, only a teeny tiny bit, and i have a uti so hoping its from that, stuart has stayed off to look after jess and told me stay in bed all day, 

he made me breakfast in bed lol - 2slices toast with dairylea on 300cals x


----------



## Boothh

Your estimated BMR is: 1,719 calories/day*

so if i eat that, then after first three months add 300cals extra to get to 2000 a day, sounds bout right x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Aww bless him becki. Spotting is a common thing. 

I havent clue what to have with my fish.


----------



## Boothh

new potatos and veg, or salad, or rice and veg, dont really eat fish apart from tinned tuna, lol, 

iv been loo twice since that happened now and nothing either time so thinking it could be just the uti x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I dont have any potatoes i forgot them. 

Having wedges, veg & salad, 247cals.


----------



## panther19

Breakfast; two slices of rye with butter, chocolate soy milk and a small bowl of mandarin oranges, 460 total.


----------



## Boothh

i love chocolate soy milk yum, 

only had that toast this morning still :dohh: having bicmac meal though later 950cals x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tea: haddock, veg & lettuces followed by muller light.

think 930 cals for today.


----------



## Boothh

1250 cals so far plus a magnum gold, yum, completly stuffed though dunno if ill manage anything else!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Kinda excited for tomorrow.Done 84mins exercise today.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol im excited for weigh in day aswell dunno why though


----------



## panther19

I didn't make my goal this morning!

Lost 2cm's in June, so only missing that half CM. No biggie!
On to the next goal; another 3CM for July 31st, for a total goal loss of 15CM's.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done panther! 2cm is brilliant!

Are you tracking your weight at all?


Since monday ive lost 3lbs:D woop!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

2lb loss since i weighed in a couple days ago 

so im at 13 stone now :happydance:

17lb loss now :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

so lost 4lb in week & half then laura?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yeah i think thats right lmao i can never keep track of my weightloss when i dont weigh in on mondays for some reason deffo gonna start weighing in back on mondays from now on i get confused easy lmao i think u already know that though :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

don't see what's confusing. Just had week & half cuz changed ya date now you do it every week. If go back to monday have weigh in earlier. Lol. Well done.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i cant remember when i weighed in though this week lol cause i weighed in twice today and what ever day


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

28lb doesnt seem like a long way from my first little goal weight of 11 stone really does it ages ago i would of thought it 
would take ages and just give up all the time ah seems to be going good fingers crossed like :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you said you looked on monday. It was 2lb gone. 

no once get ball rolling those goals do come around.

so glad ive passed 50lb mark.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i dont know whats wrong with me lately my memory has seriously become shite. 

wish i was 50lb lighter like lol your doing great :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lack of food, lmao. Am the same. Some of things ive done makes ian laugh.

thanks :)
decided to take day off exercise as ive load ironing & need to tidy up. Gunna try get on wii though, maybe thebike at 8pm.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> lack of food, lmao. Am the same. Some of things ive done makes ian laugh.
> 
> thanks :)
> decided to take day off exercise as ive load ironing & need to tidy up. Gunna try get on wii though, maybe thebike at 8pm.

lmao yeah that's probably why my memory used to be propa good i would remember every little detail even from nights when i would get wasted lol now after i have a few drinks i dont remember hardly anything the next day :dohh:

i should probably start doing exercise or im gonna end up with all saggy skin lol im too lazy needa get my arse into gear!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i still aint drank properly in almost 3 months lol.
i keep wanting to but thought set back puts me off.
well i can see now my exercise does appear to be paying off.

ian taking me to taybarns on saturday & bowling woop! :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> i still aint drank properly in almost 3 months lol.
> i keep wanting to but thought set back puts me off.
> well i can see now my exercise does appear to be paying off.
> 
> ian taking me to taybarns on saturday & bowling woop! :D

lol argh i love my drink lately i have been drinking more then i should been out 2 weekends now think im going out this weekend 
aswell when i lose weight it makes me wanna go out and celebrate haha and i kinda like someone aswell :winkwink:

sounds nice! i love taybarns :D


----------



## Boothh

morning, will update in a minute ive sts which im not fussed bout, not eaten yet feel abit ill, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laura why i want go out to celebrate then my boring side kicks in makes me think what if i gain few lbs, id just regret it & feel bad.
at my party im gunna be pissed after 2 pints, lmao!

becki - you had morning sickness?

so far
breki- 2 eggs &bacon.
mid morning - muller light
lunch - turkey strips, lettuces, cottage cheese, 1 slices bread & garlic &herb dressing.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> laura why i want go out to celebrate then my boring side kicks in makes me think what if i gain few lbs, id just regret it & feel bad.
> at my party im gunna be pissed after 2 pints, lmao!
> 
> becki - you had morning sickness?
> 
> so far
> breki- 2 eggs &bacon.
> mid morning - muller light
> lunch - turkey strips, lettuces, cottage cheese, 1 slices bread & garlic &herb dressing.

haha well i drink a bit when im out and my weightloss is still good on monday ah i cant stop drinking when i diet i did that last time and my life got put on hold for 6 months lol (im not saying all i do is drink btw lmao) it's just thats what me and my mates usually do when we meet up and that not much else to do at a night time lol.

dont even think i am going out this weekend gonna be in right a shit mood if im not :( ive put up a thread in the forum meet 
for a nightout in newcastle lol hope some girls from newcastle wanna! cause it will be a good laugh :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i don't see booze in same way i did.
from age 14 i went to exy park in newc drank litre vodka then went to graveyard & drank more with my mates. 
so going out drinking just don't appeal to me in same way no more. When you've only got same 1 person all the time to go drinking with gets bit boring lol. 
i do think if i had carried on drinking my weight loss be half of what it is now!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> i don't see booze in same way i did.
> from age 14 i went to exy park in newc drank litre vodka then went to graveyard & drank more with my mates.
> so going out drinking just don't appeal to me in same way no more. When you've only got same 1 person all the time to go drinking with gets bit boring lol.
> i do think if i had carried on drinking my weight loss be half of what it is now!

lol the only reason i never drank when i lost 4 stone before was cause i always got the munchies when i drank but i dont have that problem anymore tbh i dont even think about food when im drunk anymore lol.

i never drank for ages but recently im starting to get out more and that make new mates cause i have been really depressed and stopping in the house most of the time since brooke was born feel like im getting my confidence back being able to take her out and going out with mates for a drink :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I always got munchies, i ate like a friggin pig never gained weight lol. 
Amount of beer i drank, i shoulda had a beer belly but nope. 

Having amber just totally messed it all up lol. Never gained weight till leat 6 sodding weeks with her either argh. 

Stopping in the house is boring shit like, been that way for almost 2 yrs now.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i might have a 7" pizza tonight bolognese and onions lol not sure though cause i dont wanna look bloated if i go out on saturday so im waiting for a text to say if we are even going out then if not im pigging out and having it :haha:


----------



## Boothh

i used to be massive drinker (was into drugs too though) n hardly ever ate anything so was always alright, 
since i had jesse i stopped everything and now just cant really get into drinking anymore even if i do drink i dont enjoy it, i dont like goin on a night out id prefer be in and chill out, i dont mind odd glass of wine or a whiskey but not proper bingey drinking like i used to,

not proper MS yet mta, but been feeling abit angin, like hungover, and got a horrible taste in my mouth so not really into eating dont fancy nothing,

had half a scotch egg earlier and cheese and onion sandwich that i didnt finish! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i would probably feel the same way about not going out but im single i need to mingle :haha:

i had 2 slices of the pizza couldnt eat anymore.

havent eat much today really not been in the mood to for some reason

had a slice of toast and 2 slices of pizza.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im gonna go on the bike for a bit i feel like shit after that pizza lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i remember that taste in ya mouth very well it was horrible.

im gunna attempt to make a choco cake was going do an choco orange but got no orange juice lol.
while it bakes going go on bike.done 40mins on wii fit but just aint hard enough.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

did 1 hour and 15 mins on the bike dunno how many calories i burned though never bother looking at it anymore lol all i know is that my arse is in agony soo numb :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

it does sodding hurt. When go on pc tomorrow il post link on here wherput in exercise your weight number mins you did gives you cals you've burnt. Obv still estimated.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ooh thanks sounds good! Gonna start going on every day now like my thighs are in need of some serious toning lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

keep it up you will see a differance!

i wish id took pics of my knees when i started, dam there are half the size now!
when i tense my arm muscles can see it moving again yey! Hope get what i mean lol hoping bulid this up will help lose bingo wings better.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i need to do something with my arms they are massive that's one of the things i hate about my body my arms they look big lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

couldn't agree more.
buliding muscle mass helps you burn fat better :)
my choco cake smells amazing just need to decided what to put on it, but not tonight shower & bed for me.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Haven't been on here for ages.Lost 4lbs and i'm back down to 11st 7lbs so getting back on track hopefully.
Took a photo today so hoping to keep track that way and maybe see a difference?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done GF.

i can usually tell difference in pic every 2-4wks but really just depends wher weight actually come off.


----------



## Glitterfairy

This is me now (won't keep it up for long)
I carry most weight around my huge tummy and hips.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you've got a great figure!
i can't weight till am down to your weight :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

I really need to work on my tummy and hips.I really haven't got a great figure but thanks for being sweet.

Hopefully can successfully shift this 1/2 stone now!


----------



## Dizzy321

Your doing well Kez :D that 1/2 stone will be gone in no time! wish I had only half stone to lose lol. looking forward to WI tomorrow x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i kinda did a sneek weigh in cause i wanted to see if i had gained after pizza last night lmao and im no longer in the 13 stones anymore! :happydance:

12.13 now :D


----------



## Dizzy321

wow thats great hun!! well done


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

thanks paula :D still loads to go though im thinking if im happy at 10 stone then im gonna stop at that so not that far too go now :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good going, you decided what day weighing in?

brekki ham sandwich lol.
having 2 eggs minus yellow bit soon.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

gonna be monday from now on weigh in day but i really get tempted to weigh myself all the time gonna get someone to hide the scales from me lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive been weighing morning&night since monday as with changing diet i want to montior what's happening, making sureim doing it correctly. From monday il stop.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lunch nowt special peas & half of ahh bisto chunky chicken & bacon.
not as nice as cottage pie, didn't even taste any bacon lol


----------



## Dizzy321

Is that ahh bisto cottage pie nice m2a? I seen it advertised and its only got 300 odd cals in


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cottage pie to me is beauitful! I usually share it with amber about 130 cals something.
ive never seen it advertised.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Due on and craving naughty things.Have had some crisps but still just under 1300 for the day. x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

soo i weighed in again today couldnt help it! im getting bad with weighing in.

im 12 stone 11 now. i dont really think thats good losing that so fast lol 

but 20lb lost now cant complain im happy about it lol. im not obese anymore im just "overweight" i still look really big though lol gonna take pics later x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

no laura your right. 
you could be losing muscle mass instead of fat, as when you eat to little calories body breaks down muscless mass which weighs more than fat!
im still trying to up my calories but because most my cals are protein am feeding my muscles so thisdoesnt happen.

well done getting into overweight :)

taybarns here i come, im not having low carb day, today.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

thanks :D i have lost a stone and 5lb now but i dont even feel different tbh its my arms i wanna lose the weight from and it just is not shifting at all! 

yuum taybarns! ill be drinking loads today im going out at 2 till about 2am lmao oh well i dont drink often so i suppose its okay :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Wow you seem to be losing weight everyday Laura?!? Lucky you

Jack took a pic of me yesterday holding my new nephew and OMG i look massive :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you need to make mass muscle in ya arms to shift it better! Why muscle is very omportant. Since starting my new plan ive seen big differance in my arms, when i tense i can see my muscles contracting again its brill :)
only recently i can tell differance in myself, never could tell when id lost 2 st


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Glitterfairy said:


> Wow you seem to be losing weight everyday Laura?!? Lucky you
> 
> Jack took a pic of me yesterday holding my new nephew and OMG i look massive :(

haha noo i wish i could lose weight every day would be at my goal weight in no time then. 

you looked like you had a nice figure in that picture you posted though :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> you need to make mass muscle in ya arms to shift it better! Why muscle is very omportant. Since starting my new plan ive seen big differance in my arms, when i tense i can see my muscles contracting again its brill :)
> only recently i can tell differance in myself, never could tell when id lost 2 st

ooh so how do i do that working out?


----------



## Boothh

hiyer sorry not bin around, been having a few stressful days, will update later, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

weight lifting lol. For ya arms like can beans in each hand a good start.
just general exercise & eating good protein snack after workout with bit of carbs but not complex carbs. 


omgggg! Food AMAZING :D im gunna log it as 1000 cals to be on safe side. 4 food plates ( not rammed though lol )& 3 dessert. Been bowling straight after so hoping not all of it touched the sides :p guna try fit 3 x 10min on cross trainer when i get in. Dunno what we are doing late


----------



## Boothh

not really had much to post here lost my appetite and hardly eaten, not eaten one thing today had a bottle of iron bru and bottle of ribena, gunna eat some pizza later, just cannot be fussed with food at the moment! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

all sounds understandable becki :)

hope it picks up soon for you


----------



## panther19

Ahhhh beautiful day today! Was at the beach all afternoon... got a bit burnt on my chest and shoulders but otherwise good. Went for a stroll down the beach walking through the waves... so nice. Had chinese afterwards so I guess today is junkday. Reaally really full now... ate prob about 2000cals today and burned 2050 so it evens out and it's all good. 

Realy gotta get back at it starting tomorrow! Now that i've droppd one pantsize i'm really motivated to keep going... size 10 here I come!
Still haven't weighed... I'm thinking August 30th will be my official weighday, by then I should've lost another few CM's and hopefully be a good size 10 then. 

Found a bit of paper in my safe that had my body measurements from 2004, 2005 and 2006, 2007 on it... lol when I look back I always feel like I've been jojo-ing for years but I really haven't been that bad, it's all kind of in the same 5-6kg range so... hmpf. Anyways... I want back in my size 8's! UGhhh this takes so long... gaining weight sucks but I ate it all on myself so I can't blame anyone but me! :(


----------



## panther19

@boothh; you don't have to eat more cal's yet, not until you hit 2nd and third tri that you need to increase your cal intake any above your normal maintenance cals.

@MTA; wow you hit past the 50Lb mark huh, good stuff!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cheers panther :)

Yes gaining weight sucks, its amazing how easily it can be done, yet so difficult i can be to lose. What annoys me, lol. Wish was same either way!

So if youve not weight in, when you do get on be like down 2 st or something! 
Is size 8 your goal or lower? Do you know what your size 8 is classed as in uk?


Breakfast for me is turkey strips & bacon. I was going have a chicken breast as got £15 worth from costco's should keep me going awhile haha


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiya getting a takeaway tonight chicken kebab salad and wedges with garlic mayo and fanta haven't eat much since yesterday been busy and really hungover today only had a slice of toast today so I don't think its a bad day cause ill be making up with this takeaway nomnom :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had chinese for lunch, amazing! But i burnt off 500 cals before going so probably balanced it out :D


----------



## Boothh

think im having another mc, so apoligise if i dont update first page for a week or two while i get myself back sorted x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Hope you are ok hun xxx


----------



## Boothh

i am not really that upset its not confirmed yet but pretty probable, just not in the mood to think about my diet lol x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Well that takeaway was a waste of money left loads lol

I can't see anyones comments for some reason my phones being gayy


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> i am not really that upset its not confirmed yet but pretty probable, just not in the mood to think about my diet lol x

Whats happened?


----------



## panther19

aww that sucks boothh :(


----------



## panther19

Unreal day today foodwise :d spent like 4.5 hours in our backyard ripping up wood (demolishing a shed and we're building a new one) so that def. burnt some cals! Woohoo!

Ummmm I think size 8 over here maybe a size 6 over there? I dunno I'm not originally from here either :p I know that when I have a healthy BMI and stuff I'm a european size 36/38, i'm not naturally super skinny I have hips and boobs... so that's what I'm aiming for... to fit back into what is size 8 american here

Hah and yeah I am reallly hoping that when i do get on the scale i'll have dropped a ton


----------



## MummyToAmberx

breakfast : gammon steak. 
swear some of things i eatnowwouldnt think were on diet lol


----------



## Boothh

a USA 8 is an UK 12 :)

size 0 we all talk about is a size 4 here, :)

went to see eclipse last night was soo good, really not been eating much lately, defo lost the baby after this morning, in quite abit of pain so not gunna weigh in today x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sorry to hear that becki.


----------



## Dizzy321

So sorry Becki :( xxx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aww really sorry becki :( :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive decided after thursday weigh in, im leaving for a bit.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aw no why???


----------



## Boothh

i wernt ignoring you on facebook leanne, it wouldnt let me click on the box thing, why you gunna leave? xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nowt do with that becki lol. 

just time for a break :)


----------



## Boothh

no i was just saying haha cus i felt bad meant to put that on a new line lmao! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aw well i have you on fb leanne so keep intouch on it! :)


god you know when you remember something really cringe worthy from the night before drinking? i just rememberd soemthing from saturday god i feel like such a dick :( lol i wasnt even drunk though hardly so dont get how i forgot it! :\


----------



## Boothh

lol i always do that, hardly drink anymore though, OH lmao he actually has full blown blackouts even if he only has a few drinks and cannot remember ANYTHING about the night before, so i have to fill him in!! he is sooo cringe when drunk too makes it even worse he dont believe half what i say even though hes done it lol x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Boothh said:


> lol i always do that, hardly drink anymore though, OH lmao he actually has full blown blackouts even if he only has a few drinks and cannot remember ANYTHING about the night before, so i have to fill him in!! he is sooo cringe when drunk too makes it even worse he dont believe half what i say even though hes done it lol x

lmao i have become like that lately everything just seems like a blur from saturday night i just rememberd one important thing today god i wish i could of just forgot about it lmao

i am starting to drink alot more now since ive lost weight well only once a week like but that seems lots to me cause i never hardly used to :D

x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well things just got 10x worse for me.
TC paying me 47 a wk for 2 kids! I got 47 a wk when just had amber & struggled.
so im having to cancel sky so won't have net so won't be around even if i was stopping & to top itoff am ill!


----------



## Boothh

why they only paying you that ? do you not get wtc too? i get bout 100 a week ctc and wtc im scared for my review now :/


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> why they only paying you that ? do you not get wtc too? i get bout 100 a week ctc and wtc im scared for my review now :/

Well... WTC i was told last renewal no longer entitled as OH earned over 18k. :growlmad: 
This year im sure i seen WTC payment but only 100 or so. 
I use to get a TC & WTC payment but only get TC one. 
Its gone from 108 a week to 47, then after hollie is 1 33a week. I cant live on 33 a week with 2 kids, over 300£ worth of DD every month. 

Thing is though, you have put in the yearly pay from payslip even thought this isnt ian yearly income, its alot lower, hes just done so much overtime in last year.


----------



## Boothh

aw no that sucks, you will manage though, stuart only earns bout just under 17k a year now n we manage easily, good thing for us though is he was apprentice last year only earned 11k last year n his wage only went up in march so cus they go off last years we still get alright amount of tax credits :/ 

do you pay mortgage, or rent? our rent is pretty cheap so we manage alright still have nice amount left at end of the month but we still have to be careful x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ian started out the same, quailfied just few years back. He was on about 14-15k to start with.
i have no choice but to manage but i have to find a job, then have find money for childcare. Just go around in cirles.

we pay 580 rent, im going be geting 320a month, 300 goes out just on what i pay, my car, pc, tv, phone, sky(which going) next. 
i have 50 max if that go on nappies/food/milk/fuel impossible!

ian pays rent, water, gas, electric, council tax, proper food shopping etc that's 3/4 his monthly pay gone. Not guna have any money incase of emergancies


----------



## Boothh

i know what you mean, stuarts wages pays for all bills and rent and my tax credits and CB comes to about 120 a week goes on food and extras, think after everything we have bout 500 a month left over but thats only just over 100 a week dont leave much room for anything but we manage okay, just seems to be more and more to pay off every month!! wish i never tried to get credit!! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive got rid of few things, if didn't have my car pay off wouldn't be proble, but that's a major thing that i need. If i needed go home then just pack & go no needing wait for ian come from 3hrs away when could be 3/4 way home. Also its a much needed thing when getting job these days.
when lived at other house i had get by on 10 a month :(
talk about right downer atm, even fact i fit into my smaller 16 trousers hasn't cheered me up.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well if things couldnt get any worse, my gran went for op about 2 week ago, had test what they removed its cancer:cry:


----------



## Boothh

oh no, what a shit day for you :( hope your okay :hugs: xxx


----------



## Boothh

having pizza tonight getting back on diet tomorrow so, need to back on track keep letting myself slip with various things dont wanna use being down as an excuse!! xx


----------



## Boothh

should mention today iv ate

2 spoonfulls of spaghetti and sausage (70cals)
chocolate roll (130cal)
jaffa cake (40cal)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aww leanne really sorry to hear that hope ya okay hun :( :hugs:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ive just rang up for a takeaway getting a cheese & bacon half pounder burger with chips and garlic dip shit day today just cba feeel like shit and down 

had a slice of toast 100 cls

packet of crisps 131 cls

and a small mars bar dunno how many cals.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

enjoy ya food becki & laura sounds very nice.
i had chicken (surprize, surprise lol) with creamy cheese sauce & mushroom with 8 curcly fries.

thanks laura, can totally relate.
i don't think helps got AF on friday i feel like its knocked me back for six!


----------



## Boothh

mm curly fries not had them in ages, pizza was angin and its set my ibs off :( had to send OH to the shop for imodium for me im in agony now :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww that sucks:hugs:


----------



## Boothh

its a crap (scuse the pun) thing to have cus people think its funny cus of what involves but it fuckin hurts ibs pains are like labour they really knock ya breath it hurts n OH laughs at me cus its all about shit lmao, its funny but not when its happenin to you! xx


----------



## panther19

Aww I understand how you feel boothh! I tend to get like that if I don't watch what I eat, hurts like hell...

I'm sorry things are going so shitty financially MTA 

My morning started off good; made my June goal & more; 87CMS this morning. (y) And my almost-too-tight new capris are fitting wonderfully now! Good timing cause we have a crazy heatwave... hot and humid... if I could walk around naked outside I would... LOL


----------



## Boothh

morning everyone feeling brighter today bleeding has almost stopped now and not in much pain, havnt eaten breakfast yet but going to in a mo, 
going shopping tonight so dont have much in, gotta get back on it i want a nice outfit for jesses birthday just over 5 weeks away!! so hoping if i get on it properly i can drop a dress size for then!! xx


----------



## Boothh

breakfast - fanta zero and a chocolate orange cereal bar 80cals

im really not hungry at the moment i get like this when im down i wont eat for a while then big out on fatty stuff so tryna force myself to eat regularly, 

gunna have a tuna sandwich for lunch i think x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i feel like crap after that takeaway last night saying that though most of it was left lol im wanting to be at 12.9lb this week wanna wear a dress on saturday night :D im weighing in on sats from now on not mondays. x


----------



## Boothh

i was gunna change to thursdays cant decide whether too, 

dunno whether to go back on WW, really want to be under pre preg weight by my birthday, 

to get to 13st by jesses birthday need to lose 2.6lbs a week dunno if i can do that but im gunna try hardest, my birthday is 26th september so would love to be under 13st by then! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I wondered why you havent weighed in on monday laura. 

Brekki - 4 eggs.
Lunch - gammon & cottage cheese & ww elcair, yummy they are!

I am hoping to have lost 2lb by tomorrow. Leaves me with 5lb till 13st, woop! 13's seem to be flying over. 

Been talking to my gran on phone so i feel bit better now :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

glad you are feeling better leanne :)

im sure we will all get to our goal weights in no time :D

if i get to 12 stone 9lb by saturday ill only have a stone and 6lb to lose to be back at my weight before i fell pregnant with brooke doesnt seem far away like does it lol


----------



## Glitterfairy

I stayed the same this week but have evil AF so not too bad.
Hopefully have a loss this week.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks laura.

Still got tough few weeks ahead. Im just praying to god the cancer hasnt spread. Got next op on 23rd july.

Well i had some cake aswell with lunch, & so feck lol. I'll be going back on biggest loser once hollie is asleep. Dam that bob wears you out!


----------



## Boothh

aw hope her op goes leanne, :hugs: xxx

iv read somewere eating loads of eggs is bad for you cant remember where it was, i always eat loads though so not like i took any notice haha, 

not had my dinner yet tryna get jesse sleep when he goes ill make my tuna sandwich, 

gunna get cake making stuff tonight cus stuarts 21 on monday gunna make him a cake haha, pokemon cake lol,

decided gunna buy a wii fit i miss one we had at my mums have to make effort to do more excercise done abit today but still in pain so not much and im really bloated with ibs playing up :( xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive heard eggs are weird but have good amount protein in i need so im cool with it. 
i had about 10g carbs yesterday 137g protein.
im thinking giving up my wii & everything for new xbox & want kinect which looks awesome

& thanks :)


----------



## Boothh

are you into gaming then? 
stuart has xbox n ps2 n i have a ds thats bout it haha i used to like games on pc but cant play on netbook :/ i play neopets though lmao xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yeh love gaming had xbox but gaveit to my dad as ian got ps3. We've got ds but barely go on it. I sold my psp.
i loved pc games lol esp thief. Likeu cannit play em on netbook. 
haha, i remember that site dead popular when i was in middle school.


----------



## Boothh

haha iv had since i was 13 iv got a diff account now but tranferred all my money over so i am a millionaire lmao i am a master of stocks ;) hahahaha 

started a new journal on here x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

god im so tired today cant wait to go to sleep gonna go on bike for a bit later and do some arm lifting with tins :haha:


----------



## Boothh

i do that arm lifting lmao really noticed a change in my arms since doin it! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i can't remember how that site works lol
ive just been going through loan agreements, depressing!
anyways, going get plan together, get some sorted. Going get ian look throug broadband deals cancel sky tomorrow.
weight lifting does help :) im well asking for back rub tonight think ive pulled something, my lower back playing up that only happened since having amber.
think be chicken for tea only as had fair few carbs today my fats high enough for today.


----------



## Boothh

iv hurt my back hurt it about 2months ago still in pain with it doc is looking into physio for me! i get sutart rub my back every night lmao!! 

making stuarts birthday cake on monday so been and spent a fortune on cake stuff in asda, got some chocolate cupcakes in oven so gunna have one of them later not sure what havin for tea yet probably chicken like you, 
had a bounty bar before 286 cals x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

what you's gonna have with the chicken? lol :D


----------



## Boothh

potato skins yum yum!! cake smells well nice gunna take somne pics when its done!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol sounds nice :D

im going to frankies and bennies on sunday cant bloody wait gonna get starter main and pudd :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i had bbq sauce & cheese lol.
oh i love smell of cake baking. Still got half my choco 1 left. I think asda cake stuff alright price my gran coming week today be here for bday on monday so guna do her cake just haven't clue on idea. I need find some money get her present.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh & what do ya back becki?

mine just been fucked up since had amber, when it plays up i can't lie flat on my back. Im hoping its just due to extra weight if it don't go when am to goal weigt im gunna go to docs.
im jealous, of the daily back rubs.
when i ask says no, when he does do it, he always wants something to, lmao.


----------



## Boothh

just got my muffins out the oven and they wernt done even though i put em in for longer than it said to!! am annoyed now put them back in but scared they gunna ruin now!!


----------



## Boothh

i hurt it picking jesse out of his cot just pulled a muscle i think but its been hurtin since early april!! 
hes a heavy little thing n just stood up funny n it kills, its playin up today i have take cocodamol for it but they pretty strong knock me out n make me drowzy haha i can hardly walk today, dont help with weight loss cus i struggle to do some stuff cus of back like sit ups hurt me! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

okay so i have 2 tins what do i do with them to work out my arms? :haha:


----------



## Boothh

i do like you would a weight hold arm out n bend n touch it to shoulder, straight up above head and i do arm straight and bend as far behind you as you can that gets back of you arms x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

how many times should i do them ya think? x


----------



## Boothh

the key to toning is many repetitions of a light weight, 

i do 30-50 twice a day xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning, i got a lie in! Lucky me. Hasnt helped though. Nevermind. 

Weighin in ive lost 2.5lbs after my taybarns & chinese on sunday that aint bad. I still aint in right mood about it, not happy as i would be over this.


----------



## Boothh

aww well done mta hope your okay :hugs:

i have a mega headache and jesse has done nothing but whinge since 7am :( xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ah well done leanne :)

i hope ive lost this week like im deffo gonna take pics to see if there is a difference x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i really want a domonios pizza or papa johns and wedges and chicken bits and bbq dip and fanta nomnom :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lol im same laura only whem domino's post TWO FOR TUESDAY!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol no way am i getting one i dont wanna gain for sat wanna be able to actually look good in my dress but then on sunday im pigggin out at the pictures and frankies n bennies or pizza hut yum :haha:


----------



## Boothh

so far todya had a tuna sandwich 300cals and a small slice of my cake dont have a clue how many cals, x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

oh well im getting a papa johns lol ive had a slice of toast so far today and a small mars bar and 1 rich tea biccys sharing a bbq chicken pizza with sister and chicken dippers and wedges to share out :haha: dont think ive lost this week like gained most likely been to strict lately though lol ill end up looking shit on sat now just have to suck all me fat in with me corset :rofl:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Well I had 1 and a half slice of pizza was so full lol shared the wedges out and had 2 and half chicken strippers

And had some salted peanuts lol urgh feel so full


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thought id just pop in say, see you's soon!:hugs:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

see you soon leanne! :hugs: xx

is anyone still posting in here or not or just in there own diet journals now? x


----------



## Boothh

i am dunno bout everyone else dont want group to die though!!! :(

ate a lemon cupcake this morning think we might be goin out tonight for OHs birthday x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

gdgd i dont want it dying either i cba to post in my journal half the time lol so i like coming in here! :)

aw where yous thinking of going? x


----------



## Glitterfairy

I'm still here!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

gdgd kez :)


----------



## Boothh

we were gunna go franki n bennys or tgis but we decided just have chippy n then go out tomorrow!

so today

breakfast - lemon cupcake
lunch - lemon cupcake
tea - small portion of chips and gravy, muffin and a sausage what i gave some to jess, 

feel really full now ha, dont think ill have lost this week my IBS has played up loads so im really bloated, x


----------



## panther19

I'm still here too! I don't have my own diary or anything, this one's fine with me :p and I'll be around for quite a while yet... I figured out that it'll take me close to a year of slow weightloss to get to my goal weight... possibly even longer since I'm not exactly rushing it!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

oh well im weighing in on monday forgot to weight in today got drunk instead lol 

im going to ibiza in september sooo i have a goal to be slim for then :happydance:


----------



## panther19

Sooo this week was slow... took me ten days to create a shortage of 3638Cals = 1+pound... still... that's one pound less than ten days ago... Next goal is another pound for Jul 19th. :) babysteps! Haha. 

No more size 14's left at all! And am going to junk 1 pair of 12's this week, they're worn through and getting too baggy, other pair of 12's shorts also getting too big. Woohoo! I've refused to buy clothes for the past year and a half so I don't have much, and I don't feel bad about junking the clothes as they get too big... most of them are getting old and ratty and aren't much good for donation. I wore the life out of them... feels good that soon I will be able to fit into some of my old clothes again, still have two boxes full of good clothing that I just don't fit... part of the reason I refused to buy new stuff. I really want to size down my wardrobe, I have too much stuff.


----------



## Boothh

hi, sorry yesterday was crap had mcdonalds! ¬_¬

gunna try be better today, making OHs birthday cake later, not eaten yet x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i havent even had much in the past 2 days very bad really

yesterday i had one of them steak grilled micro sandwiches and that was it and lots of alcooohol ha.

today ive had a slice of toast gonna share a chicken kebab tonight with my mam from takeaway ill not be having chips though ill be having salad and 1 pita bread with a few bits of chicken cant wait for it! :D


----------



## Boothh

i love how me and you always try and justify how much takeaway we eat lmao ;) xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

haha i cant be without takeaways i always try and balance it out like get a healthy option but i seriously doubt what ill eat is is healthy like but nvm! its only chicken :haha: 

could well do with a fat greasy burger though! haha xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

I've done crap this week.Next week WILL be better.....


----------



## Boothh

i have too and IBS has played up so mega bloated, think iv put on, had a bad week though with the mc etc so gunna just put it behind me and get on it on monday! though its stuarts birthday so ill probably eat crap!! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

dont know if im getting a chippy tonight like been arguing with family and just cba if i do get one im getting a plain jacket tatey with bbq sauce and salad.


----------



## Boothh

i had kfc! bad becki!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

haha lush i havent had miccy ds or kfc for ages! 

hope ive lost this week like been really good actually :haha:


----------



## Boothh

aww i really need to start trying again, had soo much trouble with my back recently though can hardly walk let alone do excercise!! i think stuarts m+d have got him a wii for his birthday so gunna get wii fit asap if they have x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aww thats nice of them! :D 

im joining the gym next week really need to lose as much weight as possible in 6 weeks to go to ibiza! 

today ive had a slice of toast 100 cls

and ive had a plain jacket tatey with salad and a small tub of bbq dip from takeaway was gorgeous :D dunno how many cals though!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

stayed the same this week not really fussed that i have cause i did have alot of drink and had 2 takeaways lol bring on this week wanna lose about 3lb :D


----------



## Boothh

i havnt weighed in this week cus i know iv put on, 
we had mcdonalds breakfast and were having tea party later n iv made aload of cakes so just gunna see what happens!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

sounds nice becki :) i love the breakfasts at miccy ds! 

i just want this weight off now lol i wanna be able to feel like the old me! wish it would hurry up lol


----------



## Boothh

i fit in my clothes now but im well untoned :/


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

wish i would fit into my old clothes lol i would never fit in a size 12 jeans yet :( lol


----------



## Boothh

i can fit in my size 12s i have a mega muffin top though :/


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol my tummys going down a bit dont think it will ever be the same tho maybe it would be if i got down to like 9 stone then it wouldnt be very noticeable.

i wont fit into a size 12 till ive lost another 2 stone probs


----------



## Dizzy321

Hey girls, hope you are all ok.......everytime I come in here I read all about chicken kababs, burgers, macdonalds, kfc, chippy, cakes all my favourates mmmmmmmm LOL not had a take-away for 7 months :shock: and not planning on it either ..... it is hard though sometimes and I do miss things like that but no where near as much as I want to loose this beef and be slim so thats fine by me :D lost 18.36% of my body weight so far and dropped exactally 10 BMI points feeling so so much better, bring on the rest I say :)
dont get me wrong its bloody hard but I have come to accept that this is the way it is, I got myself here so I am getting myself out!! I need to be fit and healthy for me and my babies!! :D 4lbs off loosing 5 stones so far.....and when I 1st started in here, I said I wanted to be 5 stones lighter by the end of the year and I am almost there now, cant belive it! hoping for another 4 stones off this year, fingers crossed!!!!! :D
Keep it up girls, its great that you are going down dress sizes and things :thumbup: xx


----------



## Boothh

paula youve done absolutly amazing well done! i wish i had half as much will power as you!! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ahh well done paula you have done amazing :D

dont think i could cut out takeaways lol its the only thing i look forward to at the end of the week :haha: 

well i just weighed myself and it says ive lost 1lb lol so 21lb gone now yey :happydance: 12 stone 10 now.

xx


----------



## Boothh

right im back on track as of tomorow, going shopping tomorrow so can get stuff in too! 
today had
sausage bean and cheese melt from greggs, 
savoury cheese baguette
bottle of coke
and a bag of randoms! 

bad bad me!!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Didn't weigh in Monday.Too scared to look!!!

Today
Nutrigrain Bar
Rice crispies with SS milk
3 light cream crackers with flora light
2 ricecakes
Quorn Spag Bol and a fruitini Lolly.


----------



## Boothh

heyer, well today has started off better for me

didnt have time for breakfast 

lunch - tuna and cucumber sandwich on malted bread with yoghurt instead of mayo, and a bottle of coke zero - 250cals :) 

going shopping later so gunna get some healthy stuff, 
really wanna get this weight off now i need to stop making excuses! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol i feel like crap today needa go workout like mad on the bike later.

had a slice of bread with a bit of dairylea cheese spread and pickle

and had barbecue beef noodles didnt have a full pack though left a little bit 

xx


----------



## Boothh

i really needa go shopping, i walked to the co-op with jess in the pram today bout as much as i could do with my back, got to ring docs tomorrow for an appointment about it, 
x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I've just had a massive binge!

This is what I've had today

1 slice of bread with dairylea and pickle

Barbecue beef noodles

Hotdog in a bun with box of micro chips

3 jaffa cakes 

Packet of skips

And had some of brookes roast dinner she left

I'm on the couch now in serious pain I've ate too much I dunno why I'm in soo much pain never been like this before!


----------



## Dizzy321

I dont think thats bad hun....wont be that many calories. Becki tuna with yogurt? :sick::lol:


----------



## Boothh

its tuna mayo, just half low fat mayo and fat free natural yoghurt! you cant taste the difference at all just taste like mayo and loads less cals :) 

i had some midget gems in the car 200cals gunna make tea soon potato skins and 2slices of pizza, bout 650cals i think it is ill check later though x


----------



## Boothh

right so

lunch - tuna cucumber sandwich 250cals
snack - midget gems 200cals
snack - SF chocolate caramel bar 95cals
dinner - 2cheese and bacon potato skins and 2slices pepperoni pizza with low fat mayo 700cals

1245cals so far today, mm might have extra slice of pizza actually haha! x


----------



## Boothh

started day with orange juice 100cals gunna have something proper when iv got baby sorted though x


----------



## Boothh

so breakfast today was orange juice 100cals and 1slice of toast with lowfat cottage cheese and pineapple on 150cals

so 250cals so far today :) 

dunno what to have for dinner yet but making shepards pie for tea!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i havent had anything yet had a lie in :D so just had a cuppa!

if i dont go out for a drink this weekend then im thinking about buying some baking stuff and baking a cake! lol i know that a few of u girls on here do it dont yas? so any advice on what stuff i will need? just wanting a sponge cake with icing i wanna decorate it though :D


----------



## Boothh

you need 2sandwich tins, which ever size you want, electric whisk, mixing bowls, kitchen scales to weigh out, 

then you need self raising flour, caster sugar, eggs, butter vanilla extract/essence 

when i made stuarts birthday cake i bought ready roll dr oetker icing for the middle you need jam and buttercream which is just butter and icing sugar mixed together, with bit of vanilla or whatever flavour you want

then you will need modelling icing which you can get in asda, writing icing, 'designer icing' or do it yourself with a piping bag xx


----------



## Boothh

right so had a tuna and sweetcorn sandwich for lunch - 250cals

500cals so far today!


----------



## Dizzy321

Doing good today Becki :) I feel guilty as already had 1080 calories today :shock: just gonna have a nice fruit salad with a mullerlight as late on as poss so I dont go to bed with my tummy growling at me :rofl: x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im gonna be the bad one again tonight :haha:

getting a takeaway and getting 2 girly dvds with some popcorn! :lol:


----------



## Boothh

thanks paula, shared a milky bar yoghurt with jesse 100cals so 600 so far, x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ive had 3 mini choc chip cookies 

packet of salt n vinegar quavers

1 sponge finger thingy 

and some of brookes leftover chicken dinner :lol:

not many calories tbh but im sharing a chicken kebab with my mam later on having my own portion of chips though and 1 pita bread and garlic dip.

then popcorn later on maybe a glass of wine aswell i think :)


----------



## Boothh

quavers are only nice if they taste of cheese i dont understand the other flavours thats what proper crisps are for haha! quavers = cheesy!!

mm chicken kebab sounds good but not gunna give in to temptation haha, x


----------



## panther19

I'm making chicken/vegetable/noodle soup/stew today... it tastes delicous already but it has to boil for a while longer... mMMM can't wait!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ahh i love the salt n vinegar ones i prefer them over the cheesy ones tbh :) 

chicken kebabs arent really that bad well probs are from takeaway haha i wanna try make them on my own one time! i wonder how many calories are in half a chicken kebab from takeaway! i wish i could ring them up and be like can you tell me the calories in all this please? they would think i was mad :haha: x


----------



## panther19

Breakfast; 1 bowl of chickensoup (200) slice of bread with jam (125) rice milk (55)

ANyone else find they really need to balance their fats/carbs/sugars? I find if I cut out too much of one or the other I start craving it intensely... was craving fats last night after a low-fat day so had some spoons of full-fat yoghurt and that took it right away. Maybe I'm mental, lol


----------



## Dizzy321

I totally find that Panther!! If I have a very low fat day I reaaally crave it the next day :(


----------



## Boothh

right had some of a ripple 150cals so 750cals so far today making tea now x


----------



## Boothh

had small portion of shepards pie and loadsa broccoli cauliflower and carrots, bout 600cals 1350 in total proper full now probably have a yoghurt later xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

left nearly all my chips had a chicken kebab and 1 slice of mushroom and peporoni pizza x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hiya :)

how are you all?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I'm fine leanne had a bit of binge the past 2 days but nowt a bit of exercise can't sort out! Lol how's u? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

panther19 said:


> Breakfast; 1 bowl of chickensoup (200) slice of bread with jam (125) rice milk (55)
> 
> ANyone else find they really need to balance their fats/carbs/sugars? I find if I cut out too much of one or the other I start craving it intensely... was craving fats last night after a low-fat day so had some spoons of full-fat yoghurt and that took it right away. Maybe I'm mental, lol

after having such large sugar intake took good 10days to get rid of craving of sugar but was work!

i don't like low fat days as high in carbs, off my high protein diet i can honestly say i hate alot of carbs which wasn't outcome i wanted.
im put off by info on packet if its 10g or plus per 100g. I need get more wholegrain carbs in. I can't continue with my high protein diet, costing me to much, lol. So sticking to best i can.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

get pumping! :p

im alright thank you, still not back into proper weightloss mode though like 70/30. 
on plus side i have calf muscles again :) my arms have half in size i got in 14jeans & my 14 dress for my birthday.


----------



## Boothh

yaay! welldone mta! iv not been on it proper but last 2 days iv not done bad just worried cus its weekend and i always go mad, me and OH are drinking tonight so tryna have a low cal food day, just got up so gunna try wait an hour and have cottage cheese on toast then have something light for tea and my drinks haha, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

never thought cottage cheese on toast.
im gunna have to do that going out week today, i am looking forward but went on scales before makes me feel bad for wanting to go out & spoil it.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ive been naughty again!

had a packet of cheesy quavers

1 mini cookie

1 fudge bar

box of micro chips and a steak grill micro sandwich 

and going out drinking tonight :lol:

i did 40 mins on bike and did my arm workouts though!


----------



## expecting09

Hi girls!! You all look like your doing great. I kinda disappeared from the last thread in the groups bit cos I buggered my leg and kinda gave up with the diet just being sat around all day everyday.

I weighed the other day and havent put on as much as I thought I would have being sat around the last 3 months! But I'm down to one crutch now, hopefully off both at the end of the month. So starting Monday I'm back with ya (if you'll have me :haha:)


----------



## panther19

Went out for italian food.. cost a lot of monet, was very good and broke even cal-wise... really need to get in a bunch of good low days this week i'm going too slow lately, i don't want to stop losing weight altogether.. slow yes but not snail slow


----------



## MummyToAmberx

taybarns for lunch for my grans birthday if apple pie/crumble is on am having it! :)


----------



## Boothh

i have been bad last night i had pizza!! and lots of drinks, cheeky vimtos and soco lemonade and lime, 

cottage cheese on toast is really nice leanne i never thought of it til i was at my friends and seen her have it, nice especially if toast is crispy yum i might have some now actually! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'll have to try it. Where is cottage cheese in store, i can never seem to find it? lol


----------



## Boothh

i had this problem i think its near the yoghurts, its def in the fridges just have to look for it, i always get lowfat pineapple one from asda only 70cals for 1/4 pot and its quite a big pot! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ah well i went out last night drank mainly smirnoff ices.

then left early and went for a meal to a indians had garlic mushroom to start and had fried chicken and chips for dinner but left most of all the dinner couldnt be arsed.

feel like utter shit man about a lad i like just will not be happening! :(

on the plus side i have a good picture to show you all of my weight loss i actually feel slim in the picture lol.

and im baking a cake right now as we speak its in the oven haha i hope it comes out okay!

xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

having a sunday dinner today not gonna have it on a big plate though just little one 

deffo gained this week so not weighing in on monday lol i cant wait to join gym like its something to do at a night time on weekend instead of going out on the drink! xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

Lets see the pic then Laura :)

Welcome back Zoe.Hope you are ok xxxx


----------



## Boothh

i took some pics of me this morning to show my shape now but im embarassed to put them up cus i look soooo top heavy on them!


----------



## Glitterfairy

I just saw them on Facebook.I don't think you look top heavy at all.You look great...like a size 12 i'd say!


----------



## Boothh

thanks hun, im not though im fully a 14 now though woo :) and some of my 14s are gettin bit baggy so all good, i can actually get my 12s jeans up but not to fasten haha x


----------



## Glitterfairy

I don't have any size 12 jeans either.Leggins skirts and dresses and tops are 12 but bloody jeans i can never get to fit me!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i bought pair 14 cropped combats today they fit! Amazed.


----------



## Boothh

i set that album on fb so only mta mtb gf and paula can see it am i sad hahaha x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww thanks :) ill look later.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

you look great becki :) 

everyone seems to be doing good and im being propa rubbish this weekend lol

ill put the pic up later i really wanna put up a pic of me like a couple days after i had brooke but im too ashamed to put it on but its amazing to see the 2 compared looks like ive lost loads :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you should put it up laura.
i wasn't to sure with mine, way i see it. I did look like, but no longer do so i shouldn't feel ashamed as worked dam hard to not look like how i did.


----------



## Glitterfairy

I'm not doing well.I am totally useless at this....


----------



## Dizzy321

just looked now becki...u look fab well done!! :D 

Well I lost 4lbs this week! whoooop!!! :D sooo 70lbs since Jan........ 5 stones gone forever! bring on the next 5! :thumbup: omg I cant wait to feel normal again xxxx


----------



## Glitterfairy

You are AMAZING Paula.I hope you are very proud of yourself xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks Kez....yeah I am really proud, it does get very tough but I will never give in :D 

how come your struggling hun? xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

I've not been REALLY bad just not losing or putting on a 1lb or 2 for the last 2 weeks.
I'm not dealing with my depression well at the moment so probably that.I need to get back to doing workout dvd again...might help with mood?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done paula.

i dunno why i bother saying good luck/well done to some though just ignore you, how rude!


----------



## Dizzy321

exercise works wonders for depression!!! walking is fab for your well being! I have started aquafit every tuesday and walk everywhere and I feel so much better. Do you get out to walk or anything hun? xx


----------



## Dizzy321

MummyToAmberx said:


> well done paula.
> 
> i dunno why i bother saying good luck/well done to some though just ignore you, how rude!

Are you meaning me???


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula85 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> well done paula.
> 
> i dunno why i bother saying good luck/well done to some though just ignore you, how rude!
> 
> Are you meaning me???Click to expand...

nope, don't get it in here.
when comment on other peoples weightloss threads.


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh I know, I have had that in other peoples weight loss diarys too...never mind huh.

Thanks BTW :D x


----------



## Glitterfairy

I go for walks sometimes when someone can take me.I can't leave the house alone so not always an option.
Hopefully get out and about more with Mum in the Summer Holidays and she's off work.

I will get to 11stone.I have to!


----------



## Dizzy321

how come you cant leave the house alone hun, due to your anxiety? I know that feeling but I put it down to me being so overweight....hoping that it will get better as time goes on and I lose more weight x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Yeah i can't leave the house without a trusted family member :( Pathetic i know...


----------



## Dizzy321

Not pathetic hun :nope: :hugs: You always look so confidant on your photos, you would never guess you suffered with anxiety :( hope your ok xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

I have no confidence at all.Been like it so long you learn ways to try and hide it,especially infront of J but he does pick up on it sometimes.
I really want to shift this weight i just seem to have no willpower!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yeh nevermind, does help make my mind up whether to reply again to thread or not.
your welcome :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Yeah just dont reply again, thats what I do :D 

:hugs: Kez :hugs: here if you need to PM me about anything x


----------



## Boothh

GF i have high anxiety finally worked up the courage to do something about it and on beta blockers now and just had phone assessments and got a letter saying i qualify for high intensity therapy lol wonder what that means!

i know how you feel its hard, i hate leaving the house on my own i get soo panicky, but i want to overcome it now cus i dont want jesse to think its normal to be like that xx


----------



## expecting09

Glitterfairy said:


> Welcome back Zoe.Hope you are ok xxxx

Thanks, I'm good, and you? :flower: 

Atleast someone acknowledged me :dohh:


----------



## Dizzy321

Hi Zoe :D I never read through many pages so sorry I did not see you post :blush: plus I hardly post here anymore..........how are you getting on? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

expecting09 said:


> Glitterfairy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome back Zoe.Hope you are ok xxxx
> 
> Thanks, I'm good, and you? :flower:
> 
> Atleast someone acknowledged me :dohh:Click to expand...

i never seen you doesn't help am on via my phone.


----------



## Boothh

if you can all look at front page and give me updated info for tomorrow that would be great, 

i had a fry up this morning, (2eggs, 2sausage, beans and fried bread!!) and then had 2cupcakes later on and abit of popcorn at the cinema, i need to kickstart so i think im gunna do a slimfast day tomorrow, undecided whether to do a week of it will see how tomorrow goes x


----------



## panther19

Lost 13cms total, now sit at 87CMs boothh

Had a bit of a junk day today... just barely managed to not overeat, yikes... gotta get back going to aquafit... didn't realize it was also on during the summer holidays.


----------



## expecting09

paula85 said:


> Hi Zoe :D I never read through many pages so sorry I did not see you post :blush: plus I hardly post here anymore..........how are you getting on? x

Hey Paula, yeh I'm not doing too bad. Your doing great, well done :happydance:

I started the last thread at 12st 4. Now I'm starting this one at 11st 4 and a half :D Goal weight is 9st 6


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i don't think il be eating much today i feel sick to my gut for ian, lol stupid i know. He's away in for op im probably more nervous & scared than him. Gut being funny, full butterflies, i had take him to hospital i really hate them. Won't be out till tomorrow i have sleeping problems without him in house, always had sleeping problems though.


----------



## Dizzy321

expecting09 said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Zoe :D I never read through many pages so sorry I did not see you post :blush: plus I hardly post here anymore..........how are you getting on? x
> 
> Hey Paula, yeh I'm not doing too bad. Your doing great, well done :happydance:
> 
> I started the last thread at 12st 4. Now I'm starting this one at 11st 4 and a half :D Goal weight is 9st 6Click to expand...

wow well done hun, thats really good :thumbup: how are you getting on? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

info: loss 53.5lb.
current 13st4.5lb


----------



## Boothh

aww leanne whats he in for? x


----------



## Boothh

hey paula whats your goal weight and how much have you lost so far? dont have to say your starting weight if you dont want to :) xxx


----------



## Boothh

well last week i put on 3lbs cus ibs was playing up so ive lost 4lbs this week taking me to
13st12lbs :)

breakfast - banana slimfast 230cals :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

his 4th knee op, only this ones not straight forward as last 3 they probably only tried to do a quick fix & failed badly.
wish coulda stopped with him till went in though :(

well done on your loss.


----------



## Boothh

aw donb worry, id hate if stuart was away from me, bad enough when it was me in hosp, xx


----------



## Boothh

soo hungry think i might crack and eat, i feel sick cus hungry though so whats best thing to do, might blend 2snacks into one and have cottage cheese on toast x


----------



## expecting09

Thats why I gave up on dietting cause I had to have a knee op. Right pain in the arse, hope he's not in for too long.

It's not really been going at all Paula :haha: I've done well to maintain this weight though cos it coulda been so easy to put loads back on sitting on my arse all day!


----------



## Boothh

iv just had a snack more than should have but will be having low cal tea so not to worry, 

1slice of toast with low fat cottage cheese and pineapple! 160cals, so 390cals so far today gunna have my next shake in about an hour, then a yoghurt or cereal bar before OH gets home, then having pasta for tea i think, n next snack after we pick jesse up from my grandads watching bb lol, hard to do excercise with my back so gunna go on the wii for abit later suppose any activity is better than sitting on my bum eh! xx


----------



## expecting09

Is that the slimfast shakes you have? What are they like? I was gonna start having them, but I'm really fussy, don't wanna buy a load if they are only gonna go to waste lol


----------



## Boothh

they are really nice if you make them properly, you really need to whisk or blend them or they go lumpy, the banana ones are by far the nicest i havnt had them in weeks but just wanted to kick start the week with a low cal day xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

havent read through yet but will later on!

but im really craving shitty food and im gonna give in i think tonight i get so far then i just get right back where i was wtf is wrong with me honestly.


----------



## panther19

I think we all have those moments x-mummytobe-x! Just try not to go overboard, a junkday every now and then is okay :)


----------



## Boothh

i know its hard laura, but the trick is getting back on diet when you had a bad day xx


----------



## Boothh

had sausage garlic pasta for tea, 530cals, so 920cals so far today, 

got 2snacks and a shake left though but dont think ill have it all x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yeah i guess i just needa get stuck back into things im joining a gym on saturday hope that will give me a kickstart again! had a slice of toast and a packet of crisps today and having a chicken kebab tonight with chips and onion rings xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya.
Whoaaa rough/hard/emtional day!

Expecting09 (sorry dont knw your name)what u have done? My OH having 4th knee op,this ones major compared to last 3. 

I got hosp at about 6:15pm 5 mins later got wheeled through on bed, he noticed it was me soon heard my voice but dam it was upsetting seeing him like that, never seen someone i love like that before, way he was going on his op wasnt nothing big. 
When got in ward, i came over all lightheaded eyes bit blurry, ears went numb so i had go outside for some air. Ahhh hate hospitals. Hes in tonight, obviously lol. I cant see him back till thursday or something tbh :(

Food wise ive had scone, 2 chocolates, tuna sandwich & about have bowl puffed wheat but i dont really want them but my gran is moaning lol.


----------



## Boothh

had a SF caramel bar and 2 jammy dodgers, 180cals so 1100 so far today gunna have a yoghurt or piece of toast to get it up later though, done good today pleased :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> havent read through yet but will later on!
> 
> but im really craving shitty food and im gonna give in i think tonight i get so far then i just get right back where i was wtf is wrong with me honestly.

IMO off the little amount you were eating i can understand how/why your craving shit food.

Atm, i can relate!


----------



## expecting09

Aww I guess he just doesn't want to make a fuss, what did he need doing to his knee? I dislocated mine for the 3rd time on this leg :nope: They had to repair the cruciate ligament this time, so hopefully fingers crossed it wont happen again, gotta see the surgeon on the 2nd to see what he says. Already had to have my other knee operated on years ago cos i dislocated it and shattered the kneecap :dohh: Obviously got shit knees!! I hope your ok too, hospitals can be pretty daunting :hugs:

I've had a shitty day today, not really had much but it was pure crap :haha: My normal Monday pasty, and a microwave kebab (YUMM :dohh:) and a can of relentless. Monday used to be my treat day, so I think I'll carry on that tradition lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> had a SF caramel bar and 2 jammy dodgers, 180cals so 1100 so far today gunna have a yoghurt or piece of toast to get it up later though, done good today pleased :)

:thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

expecting09 said:


> Aww I guess he just doesn't want to make a fuss, what did he need doing to his knee? I dislocated mine for the 3rd time on this leg :nope: They had to repair the cruciate ligament this time, so hopefully fingers crossed it wont happen again, gotta see the surgeon on the 2nd to see what he says. Already had to have my other knee operated on years ago cos i dislocated it and shattered the kneecap :dohh: Obviously got shit knees!! I hope your ok too, hospitals can be pretty daunting :hugs:
> 
> I've had a shitty day today, not really had much but it was pure crap :haha: My normal Monday pasty, and a microwave kebab (YUMM :dohh:) and a can of relentless. Monday used to be my treat day, so I think I'll carry on that tradition lol

shattered kneecap sounds very very painful indeed. hope its positive news for you, how long were in hospital last time? last 3 times hes came a straight out.
well apprently he grew to quickly, lol. then he played rugby which i think hasnt helped. 3 failed attempts at other hospital makes me think they screwed up, tried do a quick fix. gone to different hospital this time, theyve moved lower bone across, cut bit of knee cap off and moved something from 1 side of his leg to the other hes got screws in.


----------



## Dizzy321

OUCH makes me feel queasy thinking about it!! know how it feels as my right knee often dislocates eerrghhh :wacko: 

struggled today myself....hungry day for some reason....had 1750 calories :wacko:


----------



## panther19

Yikes that sounds painful :s I hope the Op went well and that it's done now!


----------



## tmr1234

sorry i have not been on girls i have been reading just not saying any thing well iam 10st12 now and can not for the life of me get under it so iam going back on the sf today to see if i can get it down any. Myes is off school now so at lest we will be getting out more (if the rain stops) and getting moving more i started going to a kick boxing class last week but i have got a cold from hell so need to want untill iam well agane befor i can get back there. 

you all seem to be doing really well


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tmr1234 said:


> sorry i have not been on girls i have been reading just not saying any thing well iam 10st12 now and can not for the life of me get under it so iam going back on the sf today to see if i can get it down any. Myes is off school now so at lest we will be getting out more (if the rain stops) and getting moving more i started going to a kick boxing class last week but i have got a cold from hell so need to want untill iam well agane befor i can get back there.
> 
> you all seem to be doing really well

Hiya :)

I was mentioning to GF i read alot on MFP that people say if body feels like its as its ideal weight it will stop losing the lbs. 

Think only advice ive seen from this is to completely change your exercise routine (which apprently you should every 4 weeks or something ? ) change your diet, up your water intake.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im off to hospital this morning with amber, keeps asking where daddy is. 

I went on scales lost 2lb since yesterday morning, thats soo bad:nope:
Im totally prepared for a gain next.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aw long will he be in hosp for? 

wow 2lb in 1 day is alot to lose i dont even lose that much if i eat very low calories.

back on the diet today looking forward to it like cause im sick of eating shit this past week! 

having a cuppa with 5 sweets nd ss milk 

anyone know how many calories are in yazoo strawberry milkshake? the premade ones 

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Laura, no idea! :(

Hopefully get better picture today. 
Yes its alot & its very bad. Im guessing down to stress/worrying. When i do that i get very dodgey gut.. go to ladies room alot, lmao!

Would it not tell you on packagaing its its premade?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aw well i hope hes home with you all soon :hugs: xx

i dont know yet cause i havent bought one but im really craving it so i might get one later lol


----------



## Boothh

i get the banana ones the medium size bottle and its bout 170 i think for half bottle! x

hope he feelin better today leanne, dont worry bout the 2lbs if you been ***ing alot hahah xx


----------



## Boothh

and GF your a healthy bmi for your height so if your struggling your body might just be tryna tell you its happy there! you been at it since january now and body isnt givin up is it! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

hmm dont think ill be getting the milkshake then lol xx


----------



## Boothh

i do haha i love em i dont get em every week but get em bout every other week on way home from shopping n share it with OH ha x

not had anything yet think im gunna have cereal x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ahh ill just stick to oj or water then haha 

just booked my induction for gym on saturday morning ooh am so excited lol cant wait to start going! xx


----------



## Boothh

orange juice proper stuff is pretty high cal, i rarely use cals on drinks cus i begrudge it, sugar free vimto or pepsi max :)

breakfast - 1 jammy dodger 83cals


think im having mini tin of spaghetti and sausage on toast for lunch x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol i dont really count cals on what i drink either..

its erm concentrated orange juice i drink asdas one lol 

god i am so tired gotta go to job centre soon for a work review thing i dont wanna leave brooke yet id miss her too much :( and dont wanna put her into care with someone i dont even know.

gonna try and get a course in surestart though i hope

xx


----------



## Boothh

so when do they make you go back to work if your single now? 

thought it was 7!!

they sent me a letter a few weeks ago telling me to come in for the interview and i told them to piss off, im not even on income support i havnt since bout october and they tell me i MUST attend this interview blah blah dont think so, stuartt works for me to stay at home lol xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Boothh said:


> so when do they make you go back to work if your single now?
> 
> thought it was 7!!
> 
> they sent me a letter a few weeks ago telling me to come in for the interview and i told them to piss off, im not even on income support i havnt since bout october and they tell me i MUST attend this interview blah blah dont think so, stuartt works for me to stay at home lol xx

they dont make you go back to work they just try and make you go back to work like persuade you and that lol if i dont go to the interviews i get my money stopped they cant force me to go back untill shes older lol.

i wanna work but i wanna get a good job so thats why im gonna try surestart see if i can get maybe doing a corse 1 or 2 nights a week cause then i could just get my mam or sis or dad to watch her.

shes never been with anyone else apart from me and my mam and dad nd sis so i really cant bare to leave her with someone she doesnt know or i even know i just couldnt :nope:


----------



## Boothh

no i know what you mean reason i wont look for a job til he starts school is cus i dont want hm with anyone i dont know, just not worth it with all the horror stories you here these days theres no way id trust anyone i didnt know with him, just lucky were in a position to do it though x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks :)

well went see him this morning nurse said can come home.
when he came back from walk he'd passed out ( bless the 2 skimmy nurses lol) so only coming home if when walks again he don't pass out but tbh i think just lack of food & water.. Dehyration.
so fingers crossed be find after plenty food in him. 
but if am not around next 2 weeks much im properly exhausted. As he can't bend his leg for 2 weeks, his leg in support. So have running after him also, doing all housework on my own, everything usually we share so god help me lol.


----------



## Boothh

aww hope he is well enough to come later!! i know what you mean i do it all anyway bar washing up am always knackered!!

lunch was small tin of spaghetti and sausages on one slice of toast with scrape of olive spread 305 cals

so total today so far is 388cals :) not bad, 

worked my bmi at the start of weight loss was 32.2 and now its 28.6 so doing good! got myself out of obese and coming down nicely into healthy catergory! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks becki. I probably would be okay with 1 kid but with 2 bit more work involved. 

that's good decrease in your numbers! Mine was about 38.8 starting lol.

today ive had bowl puffed wheat, cheese sandwich having chicken for tea.


----------



## Boothh

yeah it would be alot more difficult with 2, does amber love helpin with hollie though? i can imagine she does my mum said i loved 'looking after' my sister when i was little always gettin her nappies n her dummy n stuff haha x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Breakfast Biscuits this morning and think i'm going to have Tomato Soup for lunch...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> yeah it would be alot more difficult with 2, does amber love helpin with hollie though? i can imagine she does my mum said i loved 'looking after' my sister when i was little always gettin her nappies n her dummy n stuff haha x


aye she does help :) main problem going be amber jumps on ian always play on stuff, having keep eye on her for not to do that, also makes a right mess around the house lol.


----------



## expecting09

MummyToAmberx said:


> expecting09 said:
> 
> 
> Aww I guess he just doesn't want to make a fuss, what did he need doing to his knee? I dislocated mine for the 3rd time on this leg :nope: They had to repair the cruciate ligament this time, so hopefully fingers crossed it wont happen again, gotta see the surgeon on the 2nd to see what he says. Already had to have my other knee operated on years ago cos i dislocated it and shattered the kneecap :dohh: Obviously got shit knees!! I hope your ok too, hospitals can be pretty daunting :hugs:
> 
> I've had a shitty day today, not really had much but it was pure crap :haha: My normal Monday pasty, and a microwave kebab (YUMM :dohh:) and a can of relentless. Monday used to be my treat day, so I think I'll carry on that tradition lol
> 
> shattered kneecap sounds very very painful indeed. hope its positive news for you, how long were in hospital last time? last 3 times hes came a straight out.
> well apprently he grew to quickly, lol. then he played rugby which i think hasnt helped. 3 failed attempts at other hospital makes me think they screwed up, tried do a quick fix. gone to different hospital this time, theyve moved lower bone across, cut bit of knee cap off and moved something from 1 side of his leg to the other hes got screws in.Click to expand...

I was in overnight, came home late in the afternoon the day after. 2 weeks isn't so bad in a leg support, I was in a straight cast for 6, and being a single mummy it was a nightmare! It will be hard but hopefully he'll be up and around in no time after the 2 weeks are up. I hope he's well enough to come home later :hugs:

I've only had some ravioli and a slice of bread and butter today, gonna hold off until tea time now, or snack on cucumber, I think I'd rather wait haha.

Do you have tom soup on it's own Kez? I can't have anything like that without bread and butter lol


----------



## Boothh

i always need bread with soup lol and if its tomato soup it needs a sprinkle of cheese haha x


----------



## Glitterfairy

I really want toast with it but no i'm just having it on it's own in a mug.


----------



## Boothh

live a little ;) you need some toast with it or youll be hungry cus of no carbs x


----------



## Glitterfairy

I'm having some mini breadsticks that need eating :) only 7 cals each


----------



## Boothh

yeah good idea, i havnt got any breadsticks need to get some cus jess loves em ha x


----------



## Glitterfairy

So does Jack so thought i'd have a few before he gets to them! He likes them with Garlic dip.

Not sure what to have for dinner tonight.Whats everyone else going to have?


----------



## Boothh

were having chicken and mash and veg i think, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

chicken over here, with i have no idea. Just had a scone i feel worse. Ah well.
nurse is away see if ian can come home as he's managed to walk abit this afternoon.


----------



## Boothh

FX hes home xx


----------



## panther19

Chicken day for everyone huh, not sure here yet... I have some bowls of frozen homemade chickensoup and chili left... may have one of those... Don't know yet. 

Gotta keep under 1600 cals today, work tonight so that means i'll be under by 600cals or so as long as I stay under 1600... arghhh thinking I may have to drop to 1300-1400 for the rest of the week. Haven't really been dieting so much and it'd be nice to kickstart things again then maybe take 3 or four days off after the weekend...


----------



## panther19

Had a bowl of oatmeal cereal and a small cup of juice for breakfast 300 cals


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

had a w.w chicken hot pot meal and extra steamed veg for dinner

and had 3 choccy encounters 

packet of crisps

and 1 sponge finger thing 

having a burger in a bun for tea 

really fatty food day but dont think i have went over cals i wouldnt think

xx


----------



## Boothh

starving gunna go make tea now! x


----------



## Boothh

had crispy chicken fillet, mash garden peas and ketchup for tea 515cals 

so 903cals so far today, gunna have a yoghurt in a minute i think n be having a drikn of soco probably later x


----------



## expecting09

I had beans on toast for tea, got the flu coming so I couldn't be bothered to cook


----------



## Glitterfairy

Quorn curry for me i think?


----------



## Boothh

just had a yoghurt 97cals so 1000now x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

GF - what's quorn keep seeing it?

thanks becki :)
he's home! Dam going be hard leg in support for 4 weeks now.

i had chicken veg & mash. Bit of cake i mad for my gran for afters.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Quorn is a meat substitute and it's low fat and high protein.
I have the chicken style pieces in curry and i use quorn mince instead of meat quite often too in chilli/spag bol etc


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh right, never even seen it in stores before.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Oh it's everywhere.Burgers/sausages and all sorts :)
I like it!


----------



## Boothh

its with all the veggie stuff i dont care much for it but its very low calorie compared to the meat its substituting!! i find it extremely bland tbh and rather have extra calories and abit of taste, 
if i eat loads of something bland i never feel as satisified as a little of something with good flavour! x


----------



## Glitterfairy

I'm not a fan of the sausages and i only like the burgers if they are flavoured but the mince/chicken pieces in curry/chilli/spag bol sauce is lovely.Not to everyones taste though :)


----------



## Boothh

tbh it was the sausages and burgers that put me off, not tried the mince but i might give it a go, though i use 5%fat mince which is pretty good anyway xx


----------



## Boothh

iv had a chocolate eclair for a treat 230cals so takes my total to 1230cals for the day and gunna have 1 drink now watching bigbrother, done good today am pleased! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ah right thanks ill check it out next time im out shopping
becki - not had ww eclairs like 84 cals & very tasty.


ohh god you lot need wish me luck for next 4 wks!


----------



## Boothh

youll be fine leanne, :hugs: must be really stressfull for you though, but think of extra cals your gunna burn running around ;) xxxx


----------



## panther19

Good day boothh!

And good luck MTA, is your OH going to be home the whole time recuperating?

Did good today, finished the day off with 1345Cals. :) Need another few days like today and yesterday!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lol true becki!

panther yes he is.

what struggle it was with bed last night, its too low. Thankfully got another mattress in garage so got to fetch that. If needs loo through night have to help him outa bed, dress him, wash him lol. 

cuz of this im gunna be unable to go take care of my gran after her op on friday when my parents ago away beginning of august.


----------



## Boothh

oh god you really do have your handsful dont you!! :(

been busy morning just got home, 

breakfast - cup of tea and 2 jammy dodgers 166cals, 

lunch - cheese and onion sandwich 403cals

569cals so far today, knackered now, gunna do abit of internet shopping lol buying jesses birthday presents, well some more of them! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yoohooo 

well i weighed in today and im 13 stone so ive put on like 3lb or 4 i think since last week bloody bad that like! do you think once i join the gym i can still eat like say a packet of crisps and choccy if i work it off at the gym i will still lose weight? or do you think i just needa stop eating shit all together? im gonna go to the gym 4x a week like cause i really wanan see a result fast.

had a slice of toast so far today dont have a clue what im having for dinner im propa skint had enough to get brookes milk but nowt else lol all i have is pasta but no sauce noodles and burgers but no buns lmao 

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laura no reason why you can't have stuff you enjoy in moderation.
restricting yourself will only cause binge sessions.
IMO off how little you were eating wasn't good, as soon as you've ate larger meal, your bodies probably got sooo excited and stored all fat from your food.


so far ive had puffed wheat, mini cupcake which are 140 which is shit for kiddies little cakes. Lunch lettuces, turkey, bacon & cheese, dessert cake.
ian wants takeaway tonigh as does my mother but i don't really fancy any tbh.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

What would you get from takeaway if you get one leanne? i will be happy to take ya place if you dont :haha:

ive had a slice of toast 3jaffa cakes 3 tiny choc encounters

and im having 2 burgers in a slice of bread and on the side veg and w.w beans weird combo :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

were havin pizza and potato skins tonight, 

i treat myself all the time n lose weight i just eat a tiny bit or make up for it eatin low cal at another meal!

just been buyin some of jesses birthday presents lol x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Breakfast-Activia Yoghurt
Lunch-Toasted Bagel with vegemite
French Fries crisps
Think dinner gonna be chilli jacket potato?


----------



## Glitterfairy

Think gonna have spag bol with quorn mince actually....


----------



## Boothh

aw im hungry think im gunna have to make tea lolx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Iv ordered tuna jacket :)


----------



## Boothh

tuna jacket nice and healthy dont know how you can resist though haha

well GF got me in the mood so made spagbol, only had a small bowl though so say 550cals im over estimating but i didnt have time to count properly, 

total 1119 today xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sometimes i can't, but today honestly couldn't care.

good day becki, i haven't clue im hoping to get back on my counting on monday, im not really in mood go out on friday night like.


----------



## Boothh

who you goin out with? 
you dont brilliant over last few motnhs no harm in a break :hugs:

think am gunna have a yoghurt and a drink later x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Todays been a good day today apart from the 2 burgers lol dont know how many calories ive had like deffo havent gone over tho. 

got a busy weekend this week going to see eclipse on friday so going to frankies and bennies aswell so that will slap the weight on just glad ive got the gym to work out at now to make it even and cooking a 3 coruse meal for my family well im gonna try :haha:


----------



## Glitterfairy

Mmmm just had nice yoghurt.Mullerlight vanilla with dark choc sprinkles :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i just had a packet of crisps and a choccy wafer woops


----------



## MummyToAmberx

My mate coming down tomorrow :)
Oh yes i totally agree there but just dont feel upto in myself, etc. Im still going though.

I like them mullerlights but leave such a horrible taste in my mouth few hours later.


----------



## panther19

1655 cals today, not bad not bad... aiming for another good low day of 1300-1400 tomorrow, having spaghetti with marinara for dinner so should be a good day.

I'm on a roll this week exercise and food-wise :D Hopefully meet my goal of 85CM's for August 6... measure this morning... sitting at about 86.5ish I think.. lots to go yet.


----------



## panther19

I've also really been drinking a ton of water because it's been so hot for the past while :p pretty happy with that as usually I forget half the time. It's a habit now though to have a waterbottle with me and I only put water in the water bottles now. We used to put juice in them too and then Oh would toss them in the back of the car and they'd get all stinky. Water is better for us anyway so happy with the change, plus it makes our bottles last way longer!


----------



## tmr1234

well girls i didnt start sf as i was so ill with a cold but iam better today so iam gunna try and just be good yesterday i was hungry all day but felt so ill didnt want any thing proper so just ate what oh gave me i didnt get off the sofa all day. going kick boxing later so will be sore after but it is all wearth it if i can just get this last bit of weight off.


----------



## Boothh

right i wanna get to 13st 9lbs for 1st august, and wanna get to 13st by 26th september my 21st birthday think i can do that? 
my uncles wedding 17th october and iv not seen him and his wife to be since christmas before i started diet so i wanna look really good cus i probably wont see them til wedding and alot of family iv not seen in a long time will be there! xxx


----------



## Boothh

well had scrambled eggs and 2 crumpets with ketchup for lunch 350cals :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

becki you worked out how many lbs a week it would be?
im still on track.. Im surprised. 1.8lb needs to go each week to reach my goal.


----------



## Boothh

no but its only just over 1lb i think, to lost 3lbs by end of the month dunno if thats doable its 9days so could do it if i really tried

had 1 jammy dodger - 83 cals so 433cals so far x


----------



## Boothh

mustve already lost something cus just been on scales with clothes on and iv ate today n drank quite abit and im 13st 12lbs same as what i was monday weigh in so i reckon iv already lost abit x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

hiya am gonna put a few pics up later so u can kinda see a weightloss they arent the best pics tho cause when i was at biggest weight i didnt want my pics taken cant put them up till tonight though cause thats the time my dongle will let me upload and download and blah blah lol.

anyways ive had a slice of toast a packet of chicken noodles so far today 
im having pasta and chicken later on :)

xx


----------



## Boothh

were having pizza and potato skins for tea i think cus they need eatin, had low cal so far today though so wont be too bad, im having pizza fingers with jesse lol x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

do you make your own potato skins becki? im doing a 3 course meal on saturday for my family and i wanna do them for starter lol or something chickeny :haha:


----------



## Boothh

i just bought these from asda but i do make em sometimes do you know how to do them? 

i just prick potatos with a fork put in microwave for bout 15 minutes, then put in the oven for 10 minutes to crisp up, cut in half scoop out some of the potato n put cheese and chopped up bacon in, then put under the grill til they all melty n nice i love them haha xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ahh thanks for that noo i dunno how to make them i have cooked about twice in my life :haha: need to start learning though so what better way to learn making a 3 course meal :rofl:

xx


----------



## Boothh

fry the bacon first or it will go slimy though :) what else you planning to make ?

i usually do tacos or enchiladas with potato skins, like mexican its really easy to do too, x

just had 2small slice of pepperoni pizza, and 2 potato skins with extra light mayo, 512cals so 965cals so far, :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im doing chicken fillets wrapped in bacon with bbq sauce for me and my sister but my mam doesnt like bbq sauce she wont be having the bbq sauce or cheese lol baby potatos with garlic on and mushrooms i think not sure yet have any ideas what would go nice with the chicken and bacon? and im doing a bananna split for dessert cant wait :haha:

xx


----------



## Boothh

i wanna make a banoffee pie its my favourite but its soo full of cals i dont dare too cus i know ill eat it all haha

had a jammy dodger and a toffee muller light 180cals 

so 1145 so far today probably have some toast later x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i know the first one is sitting down but when i was at my biggest weight i didnt get any pics taken of me i was too ashamed so that will have to do im afraid lol but you can tell a difference i guess :shrug:

xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

wow seeing them pics has made me determined to get back on the diet lol if i lose another 2 stone and get down to 11 i think i would be rather happy! :D


----------



## panther19

^You can def. tell you've lost weight!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Thanks Panther :D x


----------



## panther19

1425 so far today... I guess it's quarter after eight already in the evening, may have a popsicle for 40 cals... or jello, or maybe both. Trying to stay below 1500.

When i look at my cals and shortage I should've lost another pound over the last 8-9 days. :D Yay, slow going but meh... I'll get there eventually! Def. lost weight on my arms... I can tell in the mirror they're not as huge... and my belly feels softer because the fat is dissapearing. I love it. :happydance:
Size 12 shorts are all getting roomier, only one of them fits properly still.. rest are getting too baggy. Should be into a size 10 by mid-September I think!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

havent had anything to eat yet apart from a lil bit of brookes kinder egg suprise lol


BUT

i am sitting here eating a bag of doritos now though wont eat loads though trying to not eat too much for when im going to frankies and bennies later tonight xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

You look great Laura.What a difference!

I didn't have a good day foodwise yesterday.Today will be better :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Wow you can really tell Laura!! :D x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ooh and panther you are doing great :) x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Thanks Paula :D im starting to think i dont look bad lol but i have put on 4lb since that pic was taken :( will come off though with joining the gym xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ooh and thanks kez i keep not seeing the posts then i have to like do 3 comments to write back :haha:

i was bad yesterday aswell i had 2 burgers in a bun didnt want pasta and chicken :lol:


----------



## Glitterfairy

I watched a dvd of when Jack was a baby the other day and OMG it upset and shocked me how fat i was.It didn't even look like me.

Even my other half admitted how shocked he was watching it and said that because he sees me every day he doesnt really notice how much i've changed but looking back at that and then at me now he said it didn't look like me.Puts me off getting pregnant again...i looked like a massive whale!


----------



## Boothh

aw laura you look really good can tell youve lost! 

i went on scales this morning and lost 1lb since monday so hopefully that stays off iv got another 2lbs to lose to get to end of month target im determined to have a good weekend now cus i dont wanna ruin it i needa lose this weight now not messing!

aw dont i love frankie and bennys dunno what we will be having tonight might have enchiladas or something dunno yet, and probably will have a drink or 2 tonight but i hasve spirit and diet lemonade so not too bad, 

i did have 2 cupcakes i made last night though bad i know but stuart ate the other 4 so not to tempt me today!

not had anything yet about to have some cottage cheese on toast, goin ma mums later so i need to be full or ill be rooting through the fridge and its always full of crap lol, x


----------



## Glitterfairy

My Mums house is always full of goodies for Jack that i must stay away from!!!

Just got a lovely dress of Ebay.Size 12 and fits everywhere and the side zip does up fine but it's rather tight around my boobs so i need to lose a bit of weight off those bad boys LOL


----------



## Boothh

i just got a top off ebay today size 14 and its baggy go me!


----------



## Glitterfairy

Nice one :)

Good old Ebay!


----------



## Boothh

right had 2slices toast with cottage cheese and pineapple 342cals :)

really is so nice i love it, thats for breakfast/lunch why i had 2 peices of bread, ill probably be hungry abit later but got SF cheddar bites to take in my bag if i get hungry and gunna try not to have anything bad for tea like we usually do on fridays, i really want a nice weight loss on monday! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

can see differance laura well done.

well my grans been in for her op, in recovery room dunno how she actually is though.
now just got wait for results praying to god it hasn't spread!
ive been in bread mood today.
ive had puffed wheat, 2 slices bread, 1 tuna sandwich cut into 4 ate 3 & about 50g of cheese.
just be snacking on goahead slices for going out later. Then back to trying to fit some circuit training back in.


----------



## Boothh

aw i have my fingers crossed its been caught in time i really do :hugs: and dont worry bout your eatin atm you got alot to be thinking of dont add exra to it! you running around like a blue arse fly so eat what you want give yourself a break you need it :hugs: xxx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

hope everything goes okay with your gran leanne and it hasnt spread! :hugs:

just had a double cheese burger from maccy d's and a little bounty from the party pack size.

god ive well been bad today had a handfulu of doritos a little bounty (party size) 
and a double cheeseburger from maccy ds still need to have frankies and bennies yet!

xx


----------



## Glitterfairy

Hope your Gran is ok. x


----------



## Boothh

laura you make me laugh you remind me of me so much aha, tryna be really good cus i wanna lose, 
dunno what were havin for tea im going tesco on the way home n gunna get something, dunno what yet though lol, i know im gunna struggle but i need to lose! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thank you's for the kind words :)
been out & bought some... Leggins! So hopefully i won't look horrible, never worn them out the house before, lol.

you's seen pic of ians leg i put on fb, lush innit haha


----------



## Boothh

i wear leggings and long tops all the time never show my legs anymore haha, 

i seen that pic looks lovely LOL!

i am starving, waiting for stuart to get back from my uncles, theyre fixin his car but im starrrrrving!! and theres nothing in cus my mum goes on holiday sunday!! :(


----------



## Boothh

right i had 4thin slices of baguette with scrape of garlic soft cheese on gunna say 400cals to be safe!

742cals so far then just a nice tea now later on and another good day!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Down 3lbs since sunday :happydance: official WI on sunday this week cos Jacks party tomorrow so wont get chance. Everyone is doing fab, well done everyone :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im waiting for train into brum. 

heard back from my mam, gran is doing fine, but no nothing else about the cancer.
yet another set back, when thought couldn't get worse, she's had a leaky heart valve for awhile & no huge concern but the have found other 3 are the same! Im starting to really get fucked off! She had triple heart by pass like 4yrs ago. 
so now may need heart operation, i wish someone would give her a sodding break honestly!


----------



## Boothh

aw no :( my grandad has had a couple of bypasses now n needs another! 

i had some midget gems in the car bout 200cals so 942cals so far n gotta have tea yet were having pizza and potato skins, i am being slightly naughty but not as much as usual, plus i wont be having burger king tomorrow like we usually do lol x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

woo well done paula! :D

had 2 cheese n bacon tatey skins for starter

for main i had chicken peporoni pasta with a pasta red sauce haha dunno what kind it was didnt eat it all i would say i left half of it. (sorry for the spelling dont hate me becki :haha:)

and had a small pot of ben n jerrys choc fudge ice cream in the pics!

bought my gym clothes today propa glad im fully fitting into a size 16 now feels wkd :D

cant wait to pump it up tomorrow :happydance:

xx


----------



## Boothh

aw you did really good well done! 

and well done paula i dint see your post before!

i had 3slices of pepperoni pizza and cheese n bacon potato skins naughty but ah well x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pissed.com

lmao.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lmfao where you been leanne? x


----------



## Boothh

ahh bless her not even 11 yet hahaha i dont even go out til bout 12 XD xxxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im allowed okay lol
iv not drank since 7th march lol
laura i know been to flares that's it
had get train to brum & back si weren't there long


----------



## Boothh

grrrrr am annoyed few things have pissed me off this morning!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive gave you a text becki :)

morning, am cool :)
kinda wouldn't say no to bit more cider later if iget the house cleaned top to down.
weightwise is fine, which im chuffed with.


----------



## Boothh

sorry only just got text iv replied now haa, 

had rushed morning so 

jammy dodger 83cals
midget gems 100cals

now having boots meal deal instead of BK lol, 

chicken caesar wrap 385cals

gunna have the cereal bar i got with it later on, 

so total so far is 568 :)


----------



## Boothh

had another jammy dodger 651, jesse been in hospital this afternoon got a stomach bug n bit dehydrated n temp so not had chance to eat, hes knackered now bless dunno what to have for tea though probably chicken x


----------



## Boothh

had 2slices of toast with small tin of spaghetti and sausage and sprinkle of cheese! 471

so 1039 plus a cupcake that i made xx


----------



## panther19

1295 today, bsy working on the house, 'retired' one of my size 12 shorts cause they were getting too baggy and used them to paint in today :p

OH's mom stopped in an said I'd lost a ton of weight, i said not really (ive only lost a little bit) but still nice, not so nice that she had to say it interlaced with curse words though.


----------



## Boothh

well i am fuckin knackered! 
not had any sleep at all cus jesse was just violently sick all night got a high temp so we took him up to hosp this morning hes been stuck and poked about all day and throwing up, hes got gastroentritis however its spelt poor little baba, hes in bad pain with stomach cramps and not keeping much down, they were gunna keep him in but they gave him suppository and he seemed abit better after that, and he has hydration salts for his juice been told to give him no food or milk on juice til he seems more settled n gotta keep him topped with paracetamol, just soo scarey seein your baby lyin on hospital bed screamin in pain and nothing you can do to help :( i am soo drained, 
been eating sweets all day to stay awake and had cheese sandwich and corned beef sandwich from the hospital shop, finally got to bring jesse home with direct access to the ward and we gotta go back if the pain and violent vomiting starts up again, :( 

diet is out the window for today and im pissed off cus i did best iv ever done at weekend yesterday, but god you know what im avin a big fat mcdonalds and fuck if i put on tomorrow really dont care atm no way im cooking at all haha xx


----------



## Elli21

Hi All...can i join in peeease? :)

Im on slimming world, but i thought it would be nice to be on here too, if you'll have me...i wont take up much room, i promise.

At my heaiest i was 16stone 4
I am now 14 stone 13
So loss up to date = 1 stone and 5lbs
I want to get to 13 stone (at the mo, will change if i get there ;) )


----------



## Glitterfairy

Welcome Elli!

Becki i hope little man is ok. xxx


----------



## Boothh

yeah course you can weigh in is mondays, but you dont have to weigh in then just tell me on a monday so i can update, 
ill be sortin out monday cus iv let front slip abit think the batterys are running out on my scales so dunno if i will get to weigh in tomorrow x


----------



## Elli21

I weigh in on wednesdays, so ill let you know wednesdays and the monday ...i might get confused :lol: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Becki - Good to hear hes back home, i hope he starts to get better real soon, must be horrible going through what youve gone through last 24hrs or so. 

Welcome Elli21 :) Well done on your loss so far.

Well ive had a good weekend, i wouldnt say i drank too much but i drank enough because i was drunk, haha. Few takeaways. 
Back to business tomorrow, got fair bit tidying up done today so dont have much to do tomrrow so hoping get at least 20mins circuit training in, im still running around like a headless chicken for everyone. Ian informed me still 7 weeks off work for him, thank holy fuck he aint in support for that long, lol.

Well im chopping & changing my diet again. Lately amount of food im going through is shit so saving bit cash for couple of weeks(not going through junk though lol) going back on slimfast shakes as i discovered i have 2 brand new tins. I aint following the plan with a fine tooth pick, im only going to put 1 scoop of stuff in 250ml milk as that will be 15g of sugar. I aint going to stick to 3 snacks only. I will be eating back my exercise calories if am too low for the day see how this goes. Also i dont really have the time to sit down & eat my food in peace so be alot easier for me for now.


----------



## Boothh

yeah elli thats what most the other girls do cus days have changed over time we bin in here,

well i am 13st11lbs so lost 1lb should been more but yesterday i had mcdonalds, i needed it though haha, least its still a loss though! gunna weigh in on sunday this week too to see if i made me end of month target dunno if ill do it now though cus im not on track, hopefully though,

not ate this morning feel like shit, just havin a brew and then might have cottage cheese on toast in a while, OH is here lookin after me and jess he stayed off work, iv been up all night feel rough as so dunno if its just stress or im coming down with what jesse had x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Morning ive lost 1lb from what i gained im 13.2lb now really need to get back to in the 12 range again like i was! going to the gym should speed things up i hope went on saturday and it was brill can really feel that ive had a good work out my muscles in my thighs wrek haha and my arms and my tummy did from doing like about 6 situps :haha:

xx


----------



## Boothh

good work laura! 

just had bowl of fruit and nut mini weetabix with skimmed milk 221cals


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

had 2 slices of toast 69cls each and butter about 60cls 

having chicken pasta for dins and strawberries for dessert :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done on loss becki & laura.

so far today
shake, 1L water, 20min circuit training, 20g of wrap with 20g cottage cheese, 45min of light cleaning. Lunch going to be 100g quorn meatballs, cottage cheese 50g & lettuces.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

how long do any of you think it will be till i see results from gym? i hope it's soon :D


----------



## Boothh

my mum started goin gym 5days a week for half an hour and lost 10lbs in a month
didnt change her diet or anything though, x

i just got back from asda bought some tiger bread, think im gunna have a slice and tomato soup for dinner x


----------



## Boothh

had half tin of tomato soup, with sprinkle of cheese in and a slice of crusty bread with olive spread 333cals so 554cals so far today, im makin shepards pie for tea, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

taking me 6 hard working months to see the differance in area in my body from going on gym stuff. 
all im going say don't expect see results in short period of time.


----------



## Boothh

main thing i notice when i excercise is feel fitter and can like go for longer, walk further, lift stuff easier etc rather than my body!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

totally agree! I feel 10x more active than i was, i can get up 7am go throug till 10pm where as before id nearly fall asleep on sofa couple times a day.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol im thinking i might see results within 4 weeks as when im going im doing all the weights for my thighs legs tummy arms bum and all that lol going to try and do 20 sets on each weight this time. 

i do like half hour on the weights then half hour like on the treadmill bike rower maching thing and something else lol 

anyways had 2 slices of toast today 

chicken pasta

strawberries and 2 tiny scoops of vanilla ice cream

xx


----------



## Boothh

better be making tea now im hungry lol, not done bad today x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

laura if you want to be making muscle mass remember your weight may go up before coming down, you should eat plent of protein to help muscles repair after gym workouts, to rest 1/2 days a week.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tea: chicken cheese tuna lettuces


----------



## Boothh

i dunno how you can eat tuna and chicken on the same plate it doesnt go lol! 

your food always seems a random combination to me :p

shepards pie for me i cnt remember how many cals but think its about 550 could be wrong though x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> laura if you want to be making muscle mass remember your weight may go up before coming down, you should eat plent of protein to help muscles repair after gym workouts, to rest 1/2 days a week.

i wouldnt say i want muscles.. i want to lose weight of them and toned up once the weight is gone off them so how would i do that? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cardio exercise

girls can't make muscles like men so aint guna turn out butch lol. 
muscle is very good & important, esp if you want to be toned.
i was reading better to lose weight then try toning abit instead of losing alot of weight then toning.


all ians done last 24hrs is hiccup, lmao.


----------



## panther19

lol, poor him! hiccups suck!

welcome elli

I feel so much better too now that ive lost a bit of weight like you guys are saying, so much more energy now!


----------



## babyanise

can i join plz?
im 13 st 7
goal=11st


----------



## Boothh

sure can ill add you now, 

morning everyone just got up, having a brew then ill see about some food! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiyaa :)

god am so tired today lol gonna be like a zombie at the gym tonight!

had 2 slices of toast and a cuppa

and a rib steak grill sandwich thing for microwave

ooh nd having one of them glass botles of coco cola 

xx


----------



## Boothh

not eaten yet not had chance just waiting for jesse to fall asleep and ill make something x


----------



## Boothh

had cornedbeef sandwich 318cals


----------



## MummyToAmberx

welcome babyanise.

panther- kept shaking bed every min or so last night, got well annoying lol.


----------



## Boothh

lmao, stuarts sneezes wind me up they just sound pathetic hahaha


----------



## Glitterfairy

Stayed the same this week which i'm annoyed about but oh well.

Am really busy so will catch up in the week! x


----------



## Boothh

been naughty had half a pizza and 2 potato skins, i was starving though 1112 cals

so 1430today so far and got a chocolate choux bun in fridge, suppose one high cal day in a few wont kill will it! and illstill be under 2000 so oh well! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

been good today i think

2 slices of toast

rustlers steak grill micro sandwich

w.w chicken basil meal

1 hour and 10 mins at the gym did half hour circuit training god that was intense! and did the weights and treadmill and bike and rower and some thing for my arm and did the stepper thing lol 

xx


----------



## meow951

Hello :flower:

Hoping that now im a fatbuster i might actually get in gear and lose weight!

We've got a prospective wedding date too for 21st January 2011 so i need to lose weight else ill look like a pumpkin, all my weights round the middle!

Not doing to bad in regards to snacking at the minute, just need to sort out portion size :blush:


----------



## Boothh

were booking our wedding in 2 weeks, looking at may next year in cyprus, deffo need to be at target by then! x


----------



## panther19

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Morning ive lost 1lb from what i gained im 13.2lb now really need to get back to in the 12 range again like i was! going to the gym should speed things up i hope went on saturday and it was brill can really feel that ive had a good work out my muscles in my thighs wrek haha and my arms and my tummy did from doing like about 6 situps :haha:
> 
> xx

A pound lost is still a pound lost! Good job :)


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> welcome babyanise.
> 
> panther- kept shaking bed every min or so last night, got well annoying lol.

haha I can imagine, i'd a kicked him out! Were it not for the knee surgery thing LOL


----------



## panther19

welcome baby anise and meow!

I've just received an invite in the mail for a wedding on August 26th, so need to get my butt in gear on this weightloss thing. My motto is still slower is better for me, but I may try to kick it into high gear for the next 30 days. I'll be wearing the same dress I wore to another wedding last year... it's a size 8, a-line https://static3.modcloth.com/productshots/0044/7927/14885-1_category.jpg?453bf9049747e35d17ff62d82cc07ed8dbf1ef7d

Similar to that but it's white with darkblue flowers. Really pretty, I managed to squeeze into it last summer and again about a month orso ago but I really need to drop another 5 pounds for it to fit best. It's a miracle it fits me anyway since I'm now at about a size 11ish at the moment...

AND there's going to be a ton of people I haven't seen in a while, should be a great time, I'm really looking forward to it... but i wanna look good!
next month is going to suck if I have the willpower to carryon :p:shrug:


----------



## panther19

Ohh maybe when I lose more my reward can be to buy another pretty dress from a fab website I know... but their sizes are so small i have to lose more, the majority don't come in higher sizes, which sucks


----------



## MummyToAmberx

no idea what it were from. Didn't happen yesteday so hopefully one off.

becki - you got all extra charges for going abroad, lass i know getting wed abroad all extra costs shocked me, said was 800-1200 just for some documents.


----------



## Boothh

i know how much it costs lol, but it would cost alot more to get married over here for us because i have a massive family and would end up with 100s people there that i dont want, we want it small, 
my aunty got married in cyprus about 9years ago so i know the sort of stuff you have to pay, 
and the best mans girlfriend is a travel agent :) 

getting married abroad isnt actually that expensive, where iv been looking wedding packages start about 800 including all docs, so youd be pushed to get a wedding cheaper than that here, we are just upping our loan to pay for it so nevermind, only get one wedding day dont you! xx

not eaten so far today needa get something soon,


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i was asking a question but forgot to put ? At the end.

is the extra charges for you? I couldn't do it abroad i want all family there.


----------



## Boothh

oh right sorry haha, the charges arnt that bad like said start about 800for full package thats on top of holiday though which is gunna be 1000 at least, think me mum n dad are gunna pay for the actual wedding bit though, 

weve only invited mums and dads, brothers and sisters and their partners and kids (just got one niece)then my best mate n her bf and stuarts best man and his gf but even thats 15people,

i got 9 sets of aunties and uncles all with at least 2 kids couple of got 5 includin step kids, then grandads, grandmas, great aunts, cousins kids, friends etc its just too much i dont want all that fuss, and stuart feels awkward cus his family is his m+d and his sister so he dont want tiny amount of people from his side and loads off mine, im nervous as it is i dont want 100s people there cus i dont really care tbh, were having big reception when we get back for everyone but actual wedding i want small, and we always like abroad cus i dont want just tatty register office lol, plus its honeymoon too init, xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i see what your saying. Should be a lovely wedding/honeymoon :)
if my grans news comes back bad, im asking ian if we can move ours forward. I couldn't get married if my gran wasn't there.


----------



## Boothh

aw no, i hope everything comes back fine though when do you find out? i wanted my grandad there but he said he dont want to go abroad again hes too old 
when were you gunna get married? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks
Dont know, i can see them calling her in when my parents go on holiday, thats 1st august. Shes still in hospital think may be out on friday.
October 2012.


----------



## Boothh

only just got round to eating bad i know had

2slices of toast with dairylea light on 242cals

will have a higher cal tea to make up for it!


----------



## meow951

Boothh- i know what you mean about having to invite everyone. We've put our foot down and said immediate close family at the wedding and meal and then everyone at the evening do. We're waiting on some money at the minute and the wedding rests on that. I'm trying not to get too excited incase we can't don't get it but i really want to start planning!

I was naughty and didn't eat until 1ish today either and it was a piece of quiche and a bag of crisps :dohh:


----------



## Boothh

im having baked potato with beans and cheese for tea and dunno what later to make up cals have to be something though!! xx


----------



## Boothh

i didnt count cals but i had quite abit of cheese with only having 200 and odd cals though i suppose i can afford it once in a while, will probably have a yoghurt later x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i made ian baked potato, beans, cheese & cornbeef other night, dam it looked good lol.
I did him bacon & cheese sandwiches tonight, oh my god loved amazing. 

compared to my chicken, BBQ sauce, cheese, lettuces & cottage cheese lol


----------



## Boothh

haha aww iv only just started liking bacon never liked it til i was pregnant, making spag bol tomorrow, doing really good this week cals wise this week seem to have got on it well again i want to get a nice outfit for jesses birthday party so wanna look nice x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

hiyaaa everyone :)

well havent had much of a good day today since ive been going to the gym i have such a weird feeling in my tummy like sickness i dunno cant explain it it makes me feel like i dont wanna eat cause i feel sick and full 

had a takeaway today half pounder cheeseburger (left most of the burger)

and had chips with bbq dip 

xx


----------



## Boothh

i dont wanna eat if i excercise loads specially stomach excercise or like the plank or something, 

just having a brew and gunna deffo eat something before 3pm today! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

had a slice of toast so far today 

having rice veg and chicken in bacon for dinner i think :) 

xx


----------



## Boothh

think im gunna have some cereal or toast in a minute, dunno what for lunch but spag bol for tea :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i find exercise & eating fine.
i may be use to it by now.

so far turkey & cheese sandwich with ww bread & pink n' white thing.
1L water & 20min lower body circuit training.
i know my body strength is getting better i can hold my body up, like before you do a push up. I can do push ups on my knees, really helping my arms


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

whats a pink n white thing? :haha:


----------



## Boothh

you mean a pink n white wafer thing?

i really need to start excercising again, just with my back i cant do much! x


----------



## Boothh

just had a weetos cereal bar - 99cals, sooo nice much prefer to a proper bar of chocolate! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aye. Im sure there just called pink n white too lol
mince & dumplins for lunch, only ian got the shit mince 19.1g fat per 100g. 
i couldn't be arsed with SF. Just going to throw it away, just can't not think about what's in it lol


----------



## Boothh

haha i have 3 tins on the side2nearly full and one unopened, stuart just has them instead of nesquik now lmao :rofl:

god id kill stuart if he got that mince, did you manage to eat it? i cant eat fatty mince anymore it knocks me sick all the grease floatin on top, i always get 'typically less than 5% fat mince' lol, and if they dont have that i dont buy any!xx


----------



## Boothh

had a tuna n extra light mayo sandwich for lunch 264cals so 363cals so far today, im happy this week and im doin good :) x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Can't stomach anything much today.....been throwing up :(


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Aww kez hope you feel better soon :hugs:

i cant wait for my dinner lol havent had anything else yet cause im waiting for my dinner then i have my tea later lol

is anyone on here not going to the leeds nightout and day meet? :)


----------



## Boothh

i only live an hour from leeds explain aha x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

see you av just wrote in the thread becki :haha:


----------



## Boothh

yeah i think i voted but forgot to comment actually haha x


----------



## Boothh

had a strawberry shape yoghurt - 71cals

434so far,


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ive had a chicken fillet wrapped in bacon half a packet of micro rice and steamed veg

cooked the fillet and bacon in george foreman grill lol

xx


----------



## panther19

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> ive had a chicken fillet wrapped in bacon half a packet of micro rice and steamed veg
> 
> cooked the fillet and bacon in george foreman grill lol
> 
> xx

mmmm sounds good!


----------



## panther19

I had an early day today, worked fora bit and ate before... then i was hungry again after so I pretty much had my breakfast and lunch before 10Am this morning :|

Now I only have a snack left till dinner time if I want to get to my calorie goals... i ate normal yesterday cause i was on the road and went for dinner, had donut AND a piece of pie... didn't overeat but still... had wanted to be low on cals cause I MUST fit that dress in a month!

Good luck everyone today!


----------



## Boothh

aw what are you planning for dinner? why not have a smaller portion and eat more for 'lunch'


----------



## Boothh

i had a small bowl of spag bol with sprinkle of mozzerella for tea, didnt count cals but not ate much else so be fine :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Going to attempt some dinner in abit.......


----------



## meow951

For tea i am having a baked small chicken breast and vegetable bake which isn't too unhealthy.

I've been helping my mums friend clean holiday lets today so have had a good work out and am absolutely knackered lol.


----------



## Boothh

im having some sticky toffee pudding, naughty i know but last few days have been pretty low cals, :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ok today I've had

Slice of toast

Chicken fillet wrapped in bacon half a packet of micro rice and steamed veg

Slice of toast 2 scram eggs

Had a few of brookes skips when she was eating them and few spoonfuls of her spagetti hoops

Does that sound like a okay day sounds bad to me lol

Xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

how is that day bad laura? Uve barely ate anything.


----------



## Boothh

iv had

weetos bar
tuna sandwich
shape yoghurt
spagbol
sticky toffee pudding with abit of cream

:)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i was doing bit of reading saying.

if you stick to diet under 1000 cals a day, when you come to maintain your weight be extremely hard because of how little were giving body in first place therefore your more likely to regain weight than maintain. Something along those lines.


my days been alright, but back on it 100% tomorrow for thursday weigh in, going back too weekly think getting bit too laid back otherwise.


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> if you stick to diet under 1000 cals a day, when you come to maintain your weight be extremely hard because of how little were giving body in first place therefore your more likely to regain weight than maintain. Something along those lines.

Yes, it's because your body eventually gets used to getting only 1000 calories a day. When you start feeding it more when you're done dieting your body stores all the extra calories in the form of fat in case there will be another period where it will only get a 1000cals a day, essentially you're setting your body up to think there may be another 'draught' coming. It's an interesting safety mechanism of survival really... But for those who want to lose weight fast and do it the wrong way, (such as about 50% of the other diet topics opened on this forum) it's usually the cause of the famed jo-jo effect because after doing this for a period you can't just go back up in calories. You really have to train your body.


----------



## panther19

Boothh said:


> aw what are you planning for dinner? why not have a smaller portion and eat more for 'lunch'

Yeah I think I did okay in the end, I slept a bunch midafternoon cause I was so tired, had a granola bar then had rice, porkchops, onion, muschroom & beets for supper.

Finished with 1490 cals for the day :thumbup:

I think I'm going to move all my diet stuff to my account on fitday, (well and this forum of course! :p) i've been using this other site just cause it makes a nice graph to show how much i've burned vs how much ive eaten but that site sucks and fitday really has nice graphs and keeps track of everything, any one else use fitday? Don't know how popular it is, i've been a member for a few years but never used it much, may have to change that.


----------



## panther19

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Ok today I've had
> 
> Slice of toast
> 
> Chicken fillet wrapped in bacon half a packet of micro rice and steamed veg
> 
> Slice of toast 2 scram eggs
> 
> Had a few of brookes skips when she was eating them and few spoonfuls of her spagetti hoops
> 
> Does that sound like a okay day sounds bad to me lol
> 
> Xx

Nah not bad, just not much food i think, you could use another 2-3 small snacks in between i think. And you didn't eat bad, chicken fills, veggies are good! Toast and eggs is a good breakfast too


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i always have a problem of eating enough when im on diets might go see my gp about it or something tbh cant explain it its really f**** my head up.. xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i had that mince was fine, come 11pm i was ill, lol. 
least i know i deffo can't eat that mince extra lean stuff is fine though
i have caught cold off amber, hollie slightly got it.

whens you alot weighing in sunday the 1st for just monday?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I'm just weighing in on monday x


----------



## Boothh

i was thinking ill just do monday an extra day to get to target (really doubt im gunna meet it now though but nevermind jesse bein ill has affected) 

i felt soo sick last night after that sticky toffee pudding i felt so bloated i didnt like it, im not used to my stomach being stuffed full anymore so i dont like it now!!

not ate yet, having a brew like usual lol! gunna really try this weekend to do well! last weekend i had a really good saturday it was just sunday with bein at hosp that messed up!!

gunna be busy today, gotta go docs at 1.30pm, then straight to toysrus (hours drive) for some presents for jesses birthday, then goin to see my dad cus its his birthday :) 

were havin pizza and potato skins for tea, still not even high in cals as it used to be cus i used to have full pizza now i have the right portion 1/4 and still full after it! x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

had a slice of toast nd cuppa for breaky

having indians tonight gonna have garlic mushroom puree for starter and for main im having fried chicken with chips lol 

not gonna eat much today cause i dont wanna spoil calories coz i will be eating high cals tonight..

i weighed myself today and i am really chuffed :D

xx


----------



## Boothh

thats not indian!! :dohh: chicken and chips least indian thing you could eat :p hahahaha

i fancy a curry now! see what ya done laura!!

i had a weetos bar 99cals x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Think i'll go get my weightloss ticker back, i feel it helps more lol.

So far 4 eggs no yellow bits, 2 slices ww toast 0.5L water, my throat is sore finding it hard to drink, not had chance to exercise yet :(
hopefully after lunch which will be bangers & mash.

im sooo lost with my days.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Lmao I meant to say I was getting a english dish from a indians cause I don't like indians haha the garlic mushroom puree is propa gorgeous though can't wait for it :D xx


----------



## Boothh

i hate mushrooms haha angin i cant stand em, 

im hungry again gunna have a slice of toast before we go out i think x


----------



## Boothh

had 2 crumpets with scrape of dairylea light so 201cals 300cals total so far today :) x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol i loveeeeeee mushrooms :cloud9:

feel like shite the day really cba 

xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

just had a packet of walkers salt nd vinegar crisps

so 274cls so far wish i knew how many cals were in my starter and main tonight so i would know if i could have anything else to eat with going ott with calories lol x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

google it or look on fitness pal.

560 cals burnt 30min circuit training :)


----------



## meow951

Not doing too bad today. Does anyone know how to work out what sort of portion size you should eat?

I seriously eat so much, i eat until i feel so stuffed i couldn't fit anymore in, and that's obviously not good lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

meow951 said:


> Not doing too bad today. Does anyone know how to work out what sort of portion size you should eat?
> 
> I seriously eat so much, i eat until i feel so stuffed i couldn't fit anymore in, and that's obviously not good lol.

for example if you say want 400 calorie meal
il work out cals for mash, which is about 75 cals per 100g for what i have il measure out 200g
mixed frozen veg is about the same, so have 100g
id have 100g of chicken about 220ish cals


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i have looked it up nothing comes up for it really.

ill just have to look on the brightside i havent had much so it cant be that bad..

breaky - slice of toast

snack - salt n vinegar crisps, ended up having brookes leftover chicken dinner wasnt much like

dinner - garlic mushroom puree for start and main is fried chicken and chips and salad when i mean fried chicken i dont mean theres any batter on lol 

x


----------



## meow951

This is so complicated lol (it probably isn't but i don't count calories!)

I just eat what i think is healthy. I think i need to look into this more and find a good calorie counting website. Any one got a good one? Theres loads on google but not all of them seem that brilliant.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

meow951 said:


> This is so complicated lol (it probably isn't but i don't count calories!)
> 
> I just eat what i think is healthy. I think i need to look into this more and find a good calorie counting website. Any one got a good one? Theres loads on google but not all of them seem that brilliant.

Haha. 

At first i was like for god sake man...now its like scale..weigh..on plate..eat.
Like 2 sec job. 

I always thought i eat good from jan - april when i started weighing my food i seen a big differance in my weight losses :thumbup:

I use my fitness pal it sets out all your goals, calorie counter, fat, carb, protein, fibre, sodium, etc counter too.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ian said were having take away as i deserve it after week ive had. 
Our dishwasher is blocked again so said dont want make extra washing for me as ive got plenty to do.

Ive ordered jacket with tuna & prawns with a roast chicken salad with salad cream dressing.

Hes ordered a 16" pizza lol

My gran is now home told me gets her results on tuesday.


----------



## meow951

Thats a good site, thanks!

I've signed up so it will be interesting to see how much i actually eat. Its funny how things add up. I don't like water so i drink robinsons no added sugar orange juice. So far today just the juice has added up to 120 calories!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

mm that jacket tatey sounds lush!

ooh and leanne i cant comment on the pic you did for some reason :wacko: crappy fb.. but no it's not a recent pic it's about 3 and half months old cause i had long hair then :( it's amazing how diff i can look in pics im a minga really :haha:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im getting a chicken kebab wrap with salad and garlic dip nd chips instead lol xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ahh. Guna say face looks slimmer, but im guessing it looks slimmer again if been that long :p

my food was tasty, now id like to go to sleep but i can't lol.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

meow951 said:


> Thats a good site, thanks!
> 
> I've signed up so it will be interesting to see how much i actually eat. Its funny how things add up. I don't like water so i drink robinsons no added sugar orange juice. So far today just the juice has added up to 120 calories!

some things do amaze you 
i hated water but i started drinking it in april, ive noticed alot of good things from drinking 2L a day.
i went & bought filter jug.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

well i ended up having 2 slices of margahrita pizza and i ended up taking the chicken out of the wrap cause the wrape wasnt very nice lol wasnt much chicken in tbh but did have a bit of the wrap and had chips and a can of fanta with bbq dip :) xx

so 

1 slice of toast 

packet of salt n vinegar crisps

left over chicken dinner not much

2 slices of marga pizza, chicken wrap well half of it, chips, can of fanta


----------



## Boothh

meow - i read that for portion size, you should hold your hands out palm up touching, all your fingers should how much veg on plate, one palm carbs, one palm protein, i do that sometimes if i dont have my scales out n im on the go,

i want a takeaway i might blag stuart in abit haha, i had a cheese and tomato sandwich on the run earlier 475cals, so 775cals so far today x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol what you gonna get from takeaway becki? :) x


----------



## Boothh

im not having takeaway cus we abit skint so having 4potato skins with bit of mayo, 538cals so 1313cals today plus im having a glas of wkd :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i was addicted to drinking wkds.

When i went out i had erm this cider with a long funny name, beings with K.


----------



## Boothh

kopperburg? pear cider yum yum, i been having soco lemonade and lime recently or strawberry cider, 

my mums in cornwall bringing me back a crate of strawberry wine its sooo good woo! 

iv only had 2 glasses of blue wkd, dont wanna go overbored cus of cals its enough really x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ahh right i wanna know how many cals ive had but dont have a clue lol 

im starting to want water all the time now never been fond of it either so dont get why i am now ha 

x


----------



## panther19

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> ahh right i wanna know how many cals ive had but dont have a clue lol
> 
> im starting to want water all the time now never been fond of it either so dont get why i am now ha
> 
> x


That's good though! Keep drinking it, water is like a miracle potion :p staying hydrated helps keep your energy up, helps you not overeat, helps you lose weight!


----------



## panther19

all this talk of food is making me want to eat everything in the cupboards *sigh*:dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aye that becki :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i did next level up on my circuit training, full body. 
alot of it was arm strength, my wrists certainly felt it holding my body weight.lol.
few were new moves to me i was crap, what i loved when started something new see how i can improve on it as time goes on.
one of moves is one ive improved loads on but now adding extra little bits too it.


----------



## Boothh

well had a bad morning with arguing with next door neighbour LOL she knocked me up cus apparantly the baby crying is keeping her awake.. and she told me why dont i comfort him as though i leave him crying all night stupid bitch!

so i had mcdonalds for dinner first thing iv ate today, 

medium chicken sandwich meal, with diet coke and extra light mayo on chips - 741cals

not bad for mcdonalds couldve had alot worse lol, well just having a light dinner tonight so not too bad x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

would of thought tha was loads more calories in a chicken meal from maccy ds really not that bad! :D my mam just phoned me up and asked if i wanted one cause all me family are but said no wish i had said yes now :haha:


----------



## Boothh

i know the sandwich is 385 i dont think thats too bad, specially when big mac is nearly 600cals!

i borrowed the wii fit and board from my mums but game isnt in it, so gunna go buy wiifit plus now and play it then just buy a board off ebay :)


----------



## meow951

Thanks for the portion info boothh

I signed up for my fitness pal and was worrying that i was going to have to have a tiny tea yesterday but i was surprised how much i got for the amount of calories. It's hard though as some of the things don't seem right or its hard to work out. e.g roast potatoes if you cooked them in say a tablespoon of vegetable oil. Or am i just being thick? lol

Mummytoamberx- i know i commented on your journal but i can't believe the difference on your photos. You look amazing! I might do that as it must be nice to see how much weight you're losing in terms of appearance.


----------



## Boothh

id just do like tablespoon of oil and add it to amount of potatos like that, 
xx


----------



## Boothh

just done 25minutes on wii fit burnt 106cals so not too bad its first excercise iv done since my back so i dont wanna do too much and be in extra pain tomorrow, probably go on again with OH later but gunna aim to do around 30mins a day at least and 25mins int far off for first time in months excercising is it? x


----------



## Boothh

not had nothing to eat since mcdonalds either gunna make spaghetti and sausages on toast i think x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

felt like crap the day and sick a bit so hardly had anything

w.w meal

3 chicken poppets 

xx


----------



## Boothh

try eat abit more hun its bad for eating so little, :hugs:

iv just put some potatoes in the oven so gunna have jackets,beans and cheese again :) xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Meow - Taking pictures been one of the best things to help me keep going. Id recommand it to anyone who looking to lose weight :) & thank you.

Im friggin wrecked. Just ordered asda, now im hungry, lol.


----------



## Boothh

i had a baked potato with beans and cheese last night, nice, dunno how many cals though not loads i imagine,


just got up cus jesse give us a lie in :) gunna have a brew then do some wii fit!

am i the only one in here that smokes btw?x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i do when am drinking lol


----------



## Boothh

i had small tin of spaghetti and sausage with little sprinkle of cheese and one and half slices of toast with scrape of light olive spread, 423cals,

i smoke between 5-10 a day, used to smoke 20 a day before i got pregnant but i quit when i found out was pregnant and started up again after i had him but i dont smoke inside so i smoke less now x


----------



## Boothh

right gunna do some wii fit now i think x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yep i smoke 5-10 a day aswell but when im out drinking ill go through 20 and more.. lol

only have 1 stone 11lb till im back to the weight i was before having brooke :happydance: think im gonna keep losing weight though untill im happy with my body!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

never crosses my mind unless im drinking lol.

ive had about 750 cals so far today.


----------



## Boothh

ah good glad it int just me i do find it helps me eat less though, i said id quit and not start again if i either get pregnant and get a baby out of it or i get to target weight!

just done 27minutes on wii fit burnt 106cals, gunna play the games though with stuart later when jesses in bed so will burn more then :) 

still find my back hurts when i do it but gentle enough to do for me without hurting myself :) 

dunno what to make for tea, might have chicken x


----------



## meow951

I well proud of myself today! At work they always do roast for the residents on a Sunday and i always eat loads of roast potatoes. Well since i am now on a diet- i resisted! Sounds silly but i have will power!

On the my fitness pal i'm having troubles reaching some of my goals for calories/sodium etc. Does it matter if i don't reach the amount it's set me? Just wondering if it hinders weight loss or whether it doesn't matter?


----------



## Boothh

i think as long as you eat over 1200 and under the amount it sets you it doesnt matter too much xx


----------



## Boothh

just had strawberry shape yoghurt so 71cals, 494cals so far x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

keep soduim low! Esp 3 days soo before weigh in adds water weight i think could put you up :)

hope you's don't mind if i weigh in tomorrow, seems grans results on tuesday god knows how am gunna feel what i may do/dont do so think would be best to weigh in tomorrow instead of thursday.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

we were guna have kfc for tea but cba to drive there soo just something out the freezer, low carb though at 98g already today.


----------



## Boothh

yum kfc, stuarts been ill today throwin up so dont know what we having for tea yet, hes in bed and jesse asleep next to me, i fancy takeaway but skint so cant haha x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

how weird im thinking about getting kfc aswell lol that new big family share thing that's on the adverts? 

had a salmon fish fillet veg and rice today so needa have something else like kfc cause that will fill me up lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i wanted that share but ian wanted a bucket.

my tea has been, prepacked cooked chicken, ww cheese, lettuces, with garlic & herb dressing. Mixed vegetables & 2 quorn meatballs.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im getting a kfc made me mind up lol 

so today i would of had

the kfc platter sharing though between 4 

and my dinner was 1 salmon fillet, half a pcket of micro rice, veg

xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

had around 1250cls today that's okay isnt it?


----------



## Boothh

yeah thats fine dont worry bout it, 

im having turkey dinosaurs wedges and peas i think for my tea, havnt added cals yet but gunna do it when i put it in just waiting for oven to heat x


----------



## Boothh

having 3turkey dinosaurs, and happy stars for tea, 693cals so 1187cals so far today, gunna probably have something else later too x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i got some of those turkey things in the freezer.
my wii fit saying am about 5lb higher than the scales, lol but nevermind but from last sunday to today id lost 4lbs so that sint bad if even if its wrong weight lol


----------



## Blah11

Kinda late in joining this but fed up of being lazy and a fatty! Need some support when i want to binge so hopefully u ladies can help me out. I'm going to old fashioned calorie count and stay under 1200.

Starting Weight - 139lbs :|
Goal Weight - 120lbs


----------



## Boothh

hey ill add you now, but under 1200 is bad for your body hun! if you eat under 1200 your body goes into starvation mode which will just make you put on weight in the long run, 
i try and stick to 1200-1500 a day and normally lose at least 1lb a week x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

under 1200 is not recommand

my body for example, just resting & for my organs is 880 cals alone.


----------



## meow951

Blah - It depends on your level of daily activity aswell. Mummytoamberx recommended my fitness pal to me. It asks you a load of question to find out what calories you would need to maintain you're current weight, and then depending on how much you want to lose etc it tell you how many calories you need to eat. I need just over 2000 to maintain my weight but to lose a pound week i need to eat 1500. Its really good :thumbup:

If you type my fitness pal into google it will come up with it for you.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

feel like shit again lol cant wait to go to the gym tomorrow! :( xx


----------



## panther19

Boothh said:


> am i the only one in here that smokes btw?x

I'm not a smoker but i like to have a light one or like a barclays once a blue moon. :blush: but shhhh no one knows that 'cept my OH.


----------



## panther19

Boothh said:


> ah good glad it int just me i do find it helps me eat less though,

Haha yeah sometimes I get those crazy cravings at night and a cigarette just kills them and i don't want to eat anything after, all iw ant to do is brush my teeth. LOL (my OH always has a box of cigarettes but he doesn't really smoke much either)

wn @MTA; I don't drink anymore but when i was YOUNG and foolish I had the same thing. :dohh: haha (not that I'm old now :p)


----------



## panther19

Blah11 said:


> Kinda late in joining this but fed up of being lazy and a fatty! Need some support when i want to binge so hopefully u ladies can help me out. I'm going to old fashioned calorie count and stay under 1200.
> 
> Starting Weight - 139lbs :|
> Goal Weight - 120lbs


Welcome to fatbustersssss! ole fashioned calorie counting is prob the best way to go, try to stay a little higher than 1200 though... 1200 isn't really enough to sustain you!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive lost 4lb since last weighed in :)


----------



## Blah11

I've done 1200 or under a day before and lost weight :shrug: I'm quite small already so don't need loads of calories.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Blah11 said:


> I've done 1200 or under a day before and lost weight :shrug: I'm quite small already so don't need loads of calories.

Have u looked on BMR online how much it suggests your body needs?
Like mine is about 1680 a day i aim to eat over 1200. 

You will lose weight eating under but may not be 'fat' weight, you can break down your muscle mass and that could be what your losing as im sure this weighs more than fat, muscle mass is very important to tone your body & lose the fat weight alot better :)


----------



## Blah11

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ive lost 4lb since last weighed in :)

Well done :D


----------



## Blah11

MummyToAmberx said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I've done 1200 or under a day before and lost weight :shrug: I'm quite small already so don't need loads of calories.
> 
> Have u looked on BMR online how much it suggests your body needs?
> Like mine is about 1680 a day i aim to eat over 1200.
> 
> You will lose weight eating under but may not be 'fat' weight, you can break down your muscle mass and that could be what your losing as im sure this weighs more than fat, muscle mass is very important to tone your body & lose the fat weight alot better :)Click to expand...

It's 1448.35 BMR. I don't really do any exercise cept walk back from amelies nursery a couple of times a week (2.2 miles).


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Blah11 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I've done 1200 or under a day before and lost weight :shrug: I'm quite small already so don't need loads of calories.
> 
> Have u looked on BMR online how much it suggests your body needs?
> Like mine is about 1680 a day i aim to eat over 1200.
> 
> You will lose weight eating under but may not be 'fat' weight, you can break down your muscle mass and that could be what your losing as im sure this weighs more than fat, muscle mass is very important to tone your body & lose the fat weight alot better :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's 1448.35 BMR. I don't really do any exercise cept walk back from amelies nursery a couple of times a week (2.2 miles).Click to expand...

Okay, your choice at end of the day :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Welcome Blah :D well done M2A 4lbs is fab! I had my 2nd gain since I started this week - gutted!! nothing I can think of really :shrug: I will make sure it dont happen again though! think it might be the school holidays...I am usually rushing around and out of the house by 8.30am....so I have set meself a challange through August....2L of water at least, at least 1hr walk a day, aquafit on a tue and Wii fit for an hour everynight and no more than 1400 calories per day :thumbup: hoping to loose 10lbs in August :D 
hope evryone has a good day x


----------



## Blah11

Oh I'm rubbish with water :( Wish I enjoyed drinking it.


----------



## Blah11

I'm hoping to lose 2lbs a week and a total of 4-5 inches off waist/hips/bust in August.


----------



## Boothh

i didnt make my target, 1lb over, i lost 1lb this week im 13st 10lbs now, 
but jesse was ill in hosp last week so that didnt help my weight loss! though iv been good this weekend! :) 
i wanna be 13st 5lbs by 1st september! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i never drank water till i started slim fast, it was hard bad side effects for a week needing loo every 5 mins lol but now i just drink it without a thought about 2-3L a day :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

still good though becki.


----------



## Boothh

lost 27lbs now since january, dont think its bad iv had few months off with getting pregnant n then mmc and mc so i wouldve lost alot more if i hadnt had breaks :) x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im back at 12.11 now and i was 13.3 2 weeks ago well since the last time i weighed in so that's like 5lb loss i think :wacko: xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

well done on losses :) x

ive deactivated my fb account for a couple weeks for those of you who have me on fb i will be back :haha:


----------



## Boothh

why you deactivated?

i done 15mins on wii fit burnt 67cals but jesse was running around me so couldnt do it properly gunna go on later when hes in bed and make sure iv done at least 30mins today :)

not eaten yet just had a brew and a glass of pepsi max so gunna go make some food now hes napping :) x


----------



## Blah11

I've had a roll with marg, a bowl of cheerios and an apple so far.


Has anyone got a juicer? I heard that juice diets are good?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

couldnt be arsed with it just got propa pissed off with someone on it and was like fook it im getting rid i regret it now like cause i wanna logg on haha but ill look like a tit going back on after 1 day :haha:


----------



## meow951

I've lost 2 pounds this week! Possibly 3 but i haven't got digital scales so i'm sticking with 2. I'm not finding it that hard really to stick with not eating loads.

Well done everyone on this weeks losses!


----------



## Boothh

i wanted to do juice diet but i havnt got a juice haha and OH wont buy me one, 

had chicken cuppasoup for dinner with 2.5slices of bread with bit of light olive spread on, 302cals :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i would never be able to do a juice diet lol i would feel as if i was starving myself i like to feel the crunchyness of my food would do it if i could though !


----------



## meow951

Same here, i need to feel like i've chewed something and eaten it, else i don't feel satisfied lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yeah that's what i meant chewed not crunchyness :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done on the more losses.

juice diet IMO is wrong not right way to lose weight..exercise & healthy eating all the way.


----------



## Dizzy321

oh well ignored again :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i read & thanked your post, you'l get that off no bother probs just water weight anyways:)


----------



## Blah11

Juice is healthy and its still the same calories.. just juiced. idk why you think its unhealthy?


----------



## Blah11

What did you say paula? :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

Its OK Blah, its a few pages back :D


----------



## Boothh

sorry paula :hugs: i always read through then forget whos said what or jesse distracts me and i end up just writing bout myself haha xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Juice diet to me is like detox, detox to me isnt a diet.
What u do the 'clean & clear' your body of nasty stuff, when really this can be done daily by drinking enough water. 

Food is what your body needs to fuel it, not just juice.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Lunch : bbq chicken things from birds eye, oven chips, lettuces & cooked chicken.
Tea : smoked fish, cottage cheese, lettuces with weight watchers cheese. 

Im up to 2.5L of water today, feel like aint even touching the sides. AF bloody thing lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

never saw your post paula gonna go look ina min lol busy drinkin wit a mate right now

had a w.w meal with steamed veg today

x


----------



## Dizzy321

Its ok, I know its easily missed on here. Have fun Laura ;) xx


----------



## Blah11

Paula, i'm so rubbish with exercise, I literally do none! Wish I had the confidence to go swimming but no chance.


I had 1111 calories today lol and walked for about 1hr all in all :)


----------



## Boothh

so had 1 crispy chicken steak, potato wedges and garden peas and ketchup for tea 542 cals

then had a milkybar yoghurt just now 187cals,

total is 1031cals so far today will have to have something else later might have some toast or cereal x


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ive lost 4lb since last weighed in :)

Sweet! SO by the end of august you should be past 60 pounds lost.... that's like what the weight of a todler or something? :thumbup:


----------



## panther19

I'm having garlic risotto and chicken gordon bleu.
Yummmmmmm


----------



## panther19

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> im back at 12.11 now and i was 13.3 2 weeks ago well since the last time i weighed in so that's like 5lb loss i think :wacko: xx

wow, nice! :thumbup:

I checked my CM's this morning too... looks like I made my august 6th goal early... down to 85Cm's! woohoo :) back on schedule too now, going to aim for another 2..5-3cms for august. So my goal is 82-82.5 for Sept 1


----------



## meow951

I treated myself today as i really fancied something sweet and thought id do it today as beginning of the week and got the rest of the week to be healthy before weigh in.

I had a bag of crisps, can of coke and a choc bar (how naughty hee hee). But i didn't enjoy it at all! I can see how not eating crap foods and being healthy makes you feel much better. My moods been brilliant this week even though i've only had 1 day off work in 12 days! Normally i'd be so grumpy. Back on the wagon tomorrow!


----------



## panther19

paula85 said:


> had my 2nd gain since I started this week - gutted!! nothing I can think of really :shrug:

DO you count your cals or keep any type of food diary? even if you don't want to do that for very long it can be an eye opener to do it just for a week to become conscious about what you eat and when you eat... 



paula85 said:


> I have set meself a challange through August....2L of water at least, at least 1hr walk a day, aquafit on a tue and Wii fit for an hour everynight and no more than 1400 calories per day :thumbup: hoping to loose 10lbs in August :D

Sounds like a good plan! 10lbs is a lot though, good luck!


----------



## panther19

meowh951; yeah eh, eating good makes you feel great... need chocolate every once in a while though. :p speaking of which i am going to have myself a 100cal fudgsicle!

anyone here ever watch Morgan Spurlocks Super Size Me? I can't handle eating fatty food for multiple days in a row (i get terrible cramps etc.) i could only imagine what that would do to me... the cool thing about losing weight too is that as you get closer to a healthy weight... all your riskfactors start to go down, I love it!


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> Juice diet to me is like detox, detox to me isnt a diet.
> What u do the 'clean & clear' your body of nasty stuff, when really this can be done daily by drinking enough water.
> 
> Food is what your body needs to fuel it, not just juice.

I wholeheartedly agree with this.

Also, we gained weight for a reason right? It doesn't magically appear... pound for pound WE ate that food to gain the weight. Losing that weight and keeping it off means you have to change your lifestyle or you will end up where you were. Hence so many people yo-yo diet, a lot of the restrictive juice, cleanser-diets make you lose weight really fast, but they don't teach proper nutrition and portion habits... which is really the heart of the issue. (That and sedentary lifestyles)

That said, I'd love to have a juicer... just to have nice juice every once in a while but the cost of the machine, cost of the items to put in it and a small kitchen make that it's not going to happen. It's nonessential I can live perfectly well and healthy without one. I do have a blender though! (cheapy for 15 bucks on sale somewhere) it's nice to make smoothies with but I hate washing the thing so we don't use it much.

Ahhh I'm sorry for a million posts in a row but I wanted to responds to everyone, lol!


----------



## meow951

Super size me made me feel so ill. I find if i don't eat any junk food and then eat pizza hut or mcdonalds my stomach hurts so much. I get pains and wind etc. It makes you wonder what is in it and what its doing to your insides to make you feel that ill.

I tend not to eat it now unless it's an emergency.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

panther19 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Ive lost 4lb since last weighed in :)
> 
> Sweet! SO by the end of august you should be past 60 pounds lost.... that's like what the weight of a todler or something? :thumbup:Click to expand...

it would be nice to be past 60lb!
my target is 12st12lb i think, as long as i hit my calendar goals i will be in 11st range for my birthday!

good going on reaching your goal early!
no i haven't heard of that show... Just seen meow comment, i loved watching that show if that's what you mean.


----------



## Boothh

iv lost more than jesse weighs now which i like, iv lost half a stone more than he weights actually :) 

my sister is ten and she weighs 4st 2lbs so youve lost weight of a ten year old pretty much! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

strange thought lol. Amber 2st 7lbs, may sound heavy but according to online she's height of a 4yr old lol.
when i carry her i think god ya heavy, makes think you were carrying that extra weight around.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

hiya i really needa read through the pages just cba atm propa knackerd lol

got drunk last night had 1 nd half bottles of wine 

and food wise was bad should of had more but was rushing.. had w.w meal with veg

and today so far ive had a hard boiled egg (tasted rank) with half a slice of bread nd butter

deffo going to gym tonight i wanted to go yesterday but i didnt wanna go on me own lol.

xx


----------



## Blah11

panther19 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Ive lost 4lb since last weighed in :)
> 
> Sweet! SO by the end of august you should be past 60 pounds lost.... that's like what the weight of a todler or something? :thumbup:Click to expand...

haha more like the weight of twin toddlers!


----------



## Blah11

panther19 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Juice diet to me is like detox, detox to me isnt a diet.
> What u do the 'clean & clear' your body of nasty stuff, when really this can be done daily by drinking enough water.
> 
> Food is what your body needs to fuel it, not just juice.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with this.
> 
> Also, we gained weight for a reason right? It doesn't magically appear... pound for pound WE ate that food to gain the weight. Losing that weight and keeping it off means you have to change your lifestyle or you will end up where you were. Hence so many people yo-yo diet, a lot of the restrictive juice, cleanser-diets make you lose weight really fast, but they don't teach proper nutrition and portion habits... which is really the heart of the issue. (That and sedentary lifestyles)
> 
> That said, I'd love to have a juicer... just to have nice juice every once in a while but the cost of the machine, cost of the items to put in it and a small kitchen make that it's not going to happen. It's nonessential I can live perfectly well and healthy without one. I do have a blender though! (cheapy for 15 bucks on sale somewhere) it's nice to make smoothies with but I hate washing the thing so we don't use it much.
> 
> Ahhh I'm sorry for a million posts in a row but I wanted to responds to everyone, lol!Click to expand...


I gained weight when I was pregnant :( I felt sick all the time unless I ate so I was eating loads :dohh: Now I'm paying for it :cry:


----------



## Dizzy321

panther19 said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> had my 2nd gain since I started this week - gutted!! nothing I can think of really :shrug:
> 
> DO you count your cals or keep any type of food diary? even if you don't want to do that for very long it can be an eye opener to do it just for a week to become conscious about what you eat and when you eat...
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> I have set meself a challange through August....2L of water at least, at least 1hr walk a day, aquafit on a tue and Wii fit for an hour everynight and no more than 1400 calories per day :thumbup: hoping to loose 10lbs in August :DClick to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a good plan! 10lbs is a lot though, good luck!Click to expand...

I keep a diary on a weight loss forum and also my fitness pal.com which gives exact calorie amounts, I track every single calorie that passes my lips, even dash of skimmed milk in my tea, and I have done since I started calorie counting in Jan when this thread was started & I eat very regular :D I have lost 73lbs since Jan and this was only my 2nd ever gain. 10lbs is what my weight loss averages out to be a month anyway so I should be good :)


----------



## Dizzy321

I have lost a Jack my 4yr old and a Rosie my 18m old :shock:


----------



## Blah11

Tonight I'll probably be eating out :dohh: Just in Costco so I'll get a baked spud with tuna or something :shrug: Not great but could be worse.

For the rest of the day I'll be having..

Bagel for breakfast with marg (265)
baby cheese sandwich (228)
wotsits (99)

if I do stay at home for dinner I'll be having tuna pasta salad (386)


----------



## Blah11

paula85 said:


> I have lost a Jack my 4yr old and a Rosie my 18m old :shock:

omg :shock: Thats fab!


----------



## Boothh

blah i put on 4.5 stone when pregnant! i lost abit after he was born but not much, since starting iv lost 2stone, :) slow but steady haha, 

and i forgot to say that supersize me just makes me wanna go and eat mcdonalds, LOL, 
but smoking adverts make me wanna fag soo..

stuart is off work today, he's ill apparantly, man flu more like, so got my hands full as he expects me fetch and carry for him all day, plus ill have all his jobs as well as my own in house to do! 

gunna have to walk to the shop to get some bits cus he dont wanna drvie anywere and we need bread and stuff! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i love costcos jacket potato's lol.

i put on 4st first preg 2st second preg.

so far today.

2 weetabix + semi milk
2 slices of go ahead yoghurt bar
1L water

30min upper body circuit training, hard.600 cals burn

ian geting staples out his leg today! Only 2 weeks left in the cricket splint.


----------



## Boothh

iv just had a brew now gunna go get jesse ready and go to the shop for some bits for breakfast x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

my grans getting her news now, i feel ill.
my mam text me telling me how horrible she is, she's in spain atm & her 50th bday tomorrow!


----------



## Boothh

oh iv got my fingers crossed hun, hope she gets good news :hugs:

not eaten yet :dohh:

been cleaning the kitchen all morning, well the food side of it, got the other side to do still the dining room part to sort out, just come outside for 5minutes to had a brew and a fag while stuart gives jesse his dinner, 
not sat down since 6 this morning, im knackered!
tryna blag stuart to take me to asda cus ran out of food for jesse, and not much for tea and im not payin coop prices when i need more than 2 things haha!

might grab a bowl of cereal before i sort the washin out i think x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

hope it's good news leanne for ya gran :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

she got the all clear!! Soo happy :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

already commented on your fb status but yey :happydance: lol xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hehe. 

now i feel i can fully focus on getting rid of this fat!


----------



## Boothh

yaaaay!! so happy for you and your family!! :) :) bet you feel great now! :) xxxxx

i had 2 sandwiches, tuna paste lol can see im scrapin cupboards now 524cals, 

gunna have sausage pasta for tea i think x


----------



## Dizzy321

so pleased for you and yr family m2a :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

so far today ive had hard boiled egg with half slice of bread nd butter

and dinner was w.w meal with steamed veg 

around 500cls so far i think

xx


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> she got the all clear!! Soo happy :)

:happydance:


----------



## panther19

paula85 said:


> I have lost a Jack my 4yr old and a Rosie my 18m old :shock:

hehehe :thumbup:


----------



## panther19

Soooooo I stood on a scale for the first time in two years! The doc weighed me early this year and I barely peeked at it, he told me to lose weight so I had a guesstimate with clothes on and everything from that.
I weighed *175lbs* exactly... or about 79.5 pounds. That means a few things;

1. I've been rather accurate guessing my weight, my most current guess was 79.7Kg, haha so I was only off my a little to my actual weight!
2. I gained 35ish pounds from summer 2008 to summer 2009. That's a lot :| I knew that already but this confirms it. And i don't even have a baby to show for that! it just happened because I ate too much because of the circumstance. (long story)
3. I've got A LOT! more to lose!
and
4. I don't know my actual highest weight cause I've been to scared to weigh in, but I've lost at least 15lbs by now.

(can you adjust my stats boothh? Starting weight - 190lbs Goal weight - 140 Lost so far - 15lbs) 

So I'm going to adjust my intermediary goal to 77Kg for sept 1st! So I need to lose 2.5kg or 5.5lbs this month. Although I'd like to lose a bit more cause I have that wedding coming up too... I set my longterm weight goal to 140... I guess my ideal weight for my hight would be a little les but Ill be happy to get into a healthy bmi range and comfortable in my old clothes again!

My bmi is now 28.17, sooon i'll be close to 27.5 which is halfway to a non-overweight Bmi!!! :happydance:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

dont even know if im going to gym anymore i really wanna go but i dont wanna go on me own nd i have a feeling me mates not gonna come! i might aswell cancel me membership lol ive been twice in like 10 days :(


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Good job panther :D


----------



## panther19

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> dont even know if im going to gym anymore i really wanna go but i dont wanna go on me own nd i have a feeling me mates not gonna come! i might aswell cancel me membership lol ive been twice in like 10 days :(


Aww that sucks :(


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I know i think im just gonna buy some weights and do them at home and do my bike when i cant get to the gym.. i mean it's £25 a month thats going down the drain cause im not even going hardly its a waste lol


----------



## panther19

Do you really not like going by yourself? I prefer going to aquafit with someone else but the gym by myself... just listen to music and relax... noone to bug ya... I guess if you don't enjoy it though that's the end of it, may as well stop wasting the money.

Maybe when we redo the sunroom this winter i can get a bike or like an elliptical machine for cheap or something, that'd be perfect


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i thought i would of been able to go on my own but nah i cant lol im gonna try going on my own friday see how i feel about it. 

i have a exercise bike so im just gonna go on that later might do a workout dvd aswell :)


----------



## Boothh

im gunna do some wii fit now i think, not stopped all day so dont know if ill managed 30mins cus im knackered!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks for all the support! :)

panther - brilliant stuff!

laura - why i won't get gym membership as i won't go on my own. Lol

im waiting on my take away, tuna salad & chicken jacket. Think about 800 cals today. 3L water


----------



## Dizzy321

I want a take-away jacket :( dont think they do it round here, too healthy lol
having spicy chicken fajitas tonight with lots of peppers and onions yuummm :D x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i want a takeaway now lol not gonna get one though


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i asked for chicken just expecting chicken lol got the 2 spicy ones, holy shit my mouth on fire ive had litre water with it lol spicy is good speeds up ya burning clock!


----------



## Dizzy321

my mouth is on fire too ouch LOL roasted pepper flavour fajitas are hot yum!


----------



## Boothh

i didnt think they did them round here but then realised cus i wouldnt be lookin at jacketes only fatty stuff haha, 

just ordered a kebab though and chips, nothing in really and worked hard all day, OH is ill and dont want anything so im not cooking a big meal just for me so kebab time, not had one in ages lookin forward to it :)


----------



## Dizzy321

OMG kebab mmmmm enjoy! 1000 calories worth of pleasure :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

i wont eat it all though cus my stomach is alot smaller than it used to be i cant fit half as much as i used to eat into it! if we go out for 3courses now i am actually full off starter and end up just picking at main and desert! 

i only ate just over 500cals today and done alot of running around and cleaning been on my feet all day so though its fatty its once in a while treat! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula - i can't eat those packs you get from the shops lol

ive got soo much tidying up to do, like never ending atm. Thinking may just get up afte hollie bottle in the morning which between 5-6 so i can actually tidy in peace haha.

i think ive found roughly amount of carbs that suit my body, about 110g.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

been a shit night foodwise!

today ive had

hardboiled egg half a slice of bread nd butter

w.w chicken basil meal with veg

slice of ham, penguin biccy, choccy roll snack thing, half a bag of big quavers, salted peanuts

1 slice of small peporoni pizza and a box of micro chips

god i feel like utter shit for eating all that :(


----------



## panther19

Okay, takeaway is like... delivery? Or is that when you order something from a restaurant-type place and then go pick it up?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Takeaway is a delivery from a chip shop or pizza place or w.e it's fastfood


----------



## MummyToAmberx

nice to see you eating though laura lol


----------



## Boothh

takeaway is when you order online or phone then either pick it up or it gets delivered :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

doesnt feel good to be eating like that.. it makes me want to starve myself for the next 2 days cause ive been bad :\


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im off to sleep now anyways night x


----------



## panther19

I haven't had delivery in like two years, cause the house i bought is out of town... probly a good thing huh. I do go out to eat probably bi-weekly though

Had a lowwwwwwwwwwwww day today 1200! Be nice to have another few 1400 days this week, then take a break on saturday... going to a cottage/beach, have somewine and bbq... mm can't wait!


----------



## Blah11

I might go on lemon detox diet for a week or so :shrug: Its not just for weightloss really. I always feel bunged up so I'm sure I have loads of stuff inside me and lemon detox is great for getting it out apparently. Will be a real test of my will power though!


----------



## Dizzy321

Everyone is jumping on the Lemon detox bandwagon :rofl: but if its good for you and works why not :thumbup: I would not do it, like me food too much lol. 
Becki, I recon I could still eat the same amount but I have just trained my body to eat little and often :thumbup: and a takeaway kebab is fine now and again, especially since you hae only ate 500 calories and done housework! I ate 1600 yesterday but did not feel too bad cos I did full house top to bottom which took all day and 30 mins on Wii fit when kids were in bed :D x


----------



## Blah11

I'm better with no food at all than a little bit of food :dohh:


----------



## Dizzy321

Yeah everyone is different :thumbup:


----------



## Boothh

i only ate half of ther kebab and chips, the main thing i left was meat which is the fattest bit so not too bad really i mean no denying a kebab is unhealthy but its like probably the 3rd one this year, where as last year it would be 3 a week lol! x

i was thinking about doing the lemon detox but the salt water flush thing put me off abit, i like the idea of it though :)

just having a brew now i really should start forcing myself to eat! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

brekki - bacon, turkey & cottage cheese.
1L water
31min full body circuit training, moderate.. But very sweaty lol.


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, can I join you please? I was in the original group but was bad and gave up on the weight loss however since mid-June I have lost 9lb and am determined to lose more!!


----------



## Boothh

yeah course you can :) 

xx


----------



## meow951

I didn't eat much yesterday and my fitness pal told me off for not eating enough, first time ever that i haven't eaten enough :haha:

Not doing too badly, finding it a lot easier to not snack on unhealthy things.

Just had a weetabix with 2 teaspoons of sugar and semi skimmed milk for breakfast.

I am craving a piece of betty crocker choc cake though lol. Luckily i can't make it as i only have 2 eggs in the basket!


----------



## Boothh

iv took some underwear pics showin my belly, i dunno whether to put them up though cus they are angin haha


----------



## Blah11

I'm not going to do the salt water flush or the laxative teas, just drink the lemonade. Hope to last 5-7 days but we'll see... I'll start tomorrow


----------



## kasey c

starting weight - 11st2lb
goal weight - 9st
lost so far - 9lb
current weight- 10st8lb


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i couldn't post underwear photos, best i can manage is pulling my top up lol.
i was doing some triceps exercise this morning, my arms killing now but on plus side im seeing great results from them. Lamb shoulder chops, mixed veg & cottage cheese, late dinner ian had appt at hospital.


----------



## Boothh

just been asda and bought my shopping, got loadsa sweets for jesses party, and ate half a bag on way home 130cals

gunna do wii fit later, i think i might post them but not for long, x


----------



## Boothh

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
https://i38.tinypic.com/2qi31o9.jpg

https://i38.tinypic.com/2mdnls1.jpg

me today size 14 all over, :blush:


----------



## Blah11

how much do u want to lose hun? you dont look like you have much!


----------



## Boothh

i have 10lbs to get back to pre preg weight, and then would like to lose another 1stone, and just tone up really my stomach is just super saggy now and i have bingo wings lol x


----------



## panther19

welcome kasey c!


----------



## panther19

@boothh, your wings aren't bad at all ;) you look good though!


----------



## panther19

I have to lose 19.4 pounds to get to a bmi of 25 that's SO depressing :wacko:
On the other hand only another 4.2 pounds to get to a bmi of 27.5... hopefully get there on sept 1st! :happydance: 

LOl, I love numbers


----------



## Boothh

i had a big bowl of spag bol for dinner with some cheese on top, i had a bigger portion than usual so going to say 750cals, so 880cals so far today :) x


----------



## Blah11

Just been to tesco for my supplies - a million lemons, some peppermint tea and some agave syrup :D nervous, bet im starving tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Boothh

i really want to try it, ill be interested to see how you go cus i have a wedding in october to go to and i want to buy a nice dress in a 12, if im struggling a few weeks before i want to give the detox a try as a last minute fix for it :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

becki - wheres all this fat your trying to lose? Lol


----------



## Dizzy321

Becki you look great! lovely figure I could kill to have a figure like that.....one day I will be a 14 like I used to be 5 years ago :dohh: only another 5 dress sizes to go :wacko:
I have lost 5 stones and STILL have a BMI of 43 now THATS depressing :dohh:
least I am doing something about it for good this time I guess


----------



## Boothh

lol saggy stomach, love handles, fat thighs, bingo wings, back fat... need i go on! xx


----------



## Boothh

its not depressing i bet youve gone down a few points now paula xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Boothh said:


> lol saggy stomach, love handles, fat thighs, bingo wings, back fat... need i go on! xx

Dont need to say that to me hun, think you would :sick: if you seen me in my underwear ;)


----------



## Boothh

paula dont say that! i bet you can tell such a difference 5stone gone!! thats a huge amount of work youve done absolutly amazing! outdone your goals by far!!

i have lost nearly 2st which im proud of cant wait til next week and if iv lost 1lb i can say iv lost 2st!! :) 

i am starting to feel abit more confident now im not far from pre preg though still needed to lose abit from then, but now i am fitting in all my pre preg clothes (granted i have a mega muffin top) i would never have even thought of takin an underwear big at my biggest cus i wouldnt even look in the mirror naked, my stretch marks have gone down alot with losing weight too though wouldnt prob wear a bikini again ahah x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tea : bolognese sauce & mince both just 100g top with ww cheese & rusk :)
got on your shape for 15min too so im happy with that
duck for lunch tomirrow


----------



## Boothh

cadburys cluster yoghurt 225 cals so 1105 so far today and about to go on wii fit will probably have something later x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ill be weighing in again tomorrow to start my weekly thursday weigh ins.


----------



## Blah11

Just made up 3 bottles of my lemonade for the first part of tomorrow :D excited :happydance: Doesnt look like much though so bit nervous LOL! Had my last supper too, tiger bread with jam :)


----------



## Boothh

mm i love tigerbread i usually just have it with butter or i love rottisserie (sp) chicken and mayo on haha mm chicken salad i could just eat one x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Becki there is nothing of you!!

My belly is like a train wreck...you have a lovely figure.


----------



## Blah11

Day 1 has began!! Had my first lemonade and omg it's SO tasty. Tastes like the 'This Water' lemon and lime flavour! I didn't expect it to be nommy but it is so I'm happy! Not hungry yet but I've only been awake 2 hours :rofl:

I have a 3 day goal of 2lb loss then I'll revaluate and continue to 5 days :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Okay so ive lost 1.5lb :D

Bye Bye 13stone! So chuffed.


----------



## Boothh

well done mta, 

blah - good luck! 

just had my morning cup of tea, need to try get some excercise in today i didnt manage much yesterday cus my back was playin up, gunna try do abit on wii fit later when jesse has his nap! xx


----------



## Blah11

Half way through day1 :rofl: Actually not even hungry! I thought I was but I'm not, I had a drink and was fine so I must be confusing thirst with hunger?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

80% of time your thirsty rather than hungry.


----------



## Boothh

yeah was gunna say thats probably a part of it if you learn to tell when your thirsty not hungry will help with weight loss,

need to eat but jess is asleep on me and i dont wanna wake him up!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

didn't have duck for lunch as ian rents took the girls so didn't have time instead had leetuces, cottage cheese & turkey.

off to buy HRM, wooop!! :)


----------



## Boothh

finally had chance to eat 


2slices of toast with low fat cottage cheese with pineapple 332cals :) 

x


----------



## Blah11

I dunno how you girls can eat cottage cheese :sick:

I'm still not that hungry :D Had 4 lemonades so far, 2 more to go to meet my daily minimum requirements. I think my goal is 7 days on the cleanse.. I have a week off work not next but the next again week and its my mums birthday and i have a party next sat so would like to be eating normally again by then.


----------



## Boothh

i really wanna try the lemonade thing, i think ill give it a go after jesses birthday, im not paying a small fortune for all the food and cake to not eat any!! x

i love cottage cheese ahah only with pineapple though i cant eat it plain or flavoured with anything else! 

tryna decide what to make for tea, i think i might make chicken and mash and veg, i havnt had chicken kiev in ages and theres some hiding in the freezer, with being relatively low cal so far i can stretch to one and abit of mash yumyum xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

didn't have any HRM in stock, booooo!


----------



## Blah11

whats hrm?

i feel dead tired and weak :( no hunger though.


----------



## Boothh

do you have to take multivits on that diet? x

im starving, OH is 'cleaning' the kitchen though so ill wait til hes finished lol, 
iv just tidied up all jesses toys and obviously cus im moving stuff hes got interested and has pulled them all out again!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Blah -Heart Rate Monitor. So i know more accurate numbers of the calories i burn in work outs :)

Ive found 1 in stock, open till 8 so hopefully pop across tonight as need go out get nappies anyways.

Tea - Duck, suede & mash.


----------



## Boothh

how are you cooking duck? i thought it was one of fattier meats x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

roasted/oven. 

30g fat for 200g, but 44g of protein.

i had high fat/protein day yesterday low carb knocked 5lb of my morning weigh in from morning before lol

oh i should add total fat for today is only 37g lower than yesterday


----------



## Blah11

Oh I want a pedometre :D


No multivits or anything is allowed. JUST water, lemonade and peppermint tea.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive got one of them i dont like it. lol


Went primark bought 2 dresses! Me & dresses never happened often haha.

Anyways bought size 14 & 12

Size 14 fits perfectly, woop! Size 12 does fit but need bit more off my belly/waist for it to look abit better.


----------



## Boothh

yaaay my 14s are getting baggy now but i dont believe ill fit in a 12 for a while im in between i feel sick to think i was a size 18 in january, i didnt think i looked bad at the time but i cringe when i see pics of me now :( 

im gunna get a nice outfit in a 14 for jesses birthday aiming to get in a 12 dress for my unces wedding in october! x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Have friends over and having a week of not being good at all!
Will be back on Monday though.x


----------



## meow951

OMG i am soo knackered. Been cleaning holiday lets today and i'm so shattered. I'm being naughty and having chips for tea, but i have probably worked it off today anyway and i'm cleaning again tomorrow.


----------



## Blah11

I want to be back comfortably in my size 10 jeans. I can fit into them now but theyre dead tight :( Hopefully by the end of August :)

Longterm goal is size 8 by Christmas.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

got my hrm& love it!! :)

can't wait find out how many cals i do burn with my circuit traning. Just been doing very light upper body workout while watching corrie 10min = 100cals so amount i sweat in moderate workout out going be great :D


----------



## Boothh

thats great lei how much was it?

today 

cottage cheese on toast - 332cals

chicken kiev wedges beans - 800cals

bag of sweets - 370cals 

1502 today


----------



## MummyToAmberx

30 pound argos! 

such a bargain, does other things but got bored reading the instructions lol

ian wants try it out in our workout, lmao!


----------



## meow951

Which one was if you don't mind me asking lol I'm interested in getting one but don't want to pay the earth.


----------



## Boothh

haha tbh i would do that just to have a see what you actually burn :sex: lmao


----------



## panther19

Blah11 said:


> I dunno how you girls can eat cottage cheese :sick:

Same, yuck can't stand it... people throw it into lasagne... it's just so tasteless I don't understand! Ill eat it if I have to but I'm not a fan...


----------



## panther19

Boothh said:


> haha tbh i would do that just to have a see what you actually burn :sex: lmao



Hahaha yeah I'd be curious too :p

I looked at HRM's but they're so expensive! I'm not really interested in having the chest or armstrap and then the watch... too many gadgets. Shame though. 

Had an alright day today 1790cals... feeling low energy, couldn't sleep last night... had 1200 cals two days in a row so did good there, but couldn't sleep last night and had to work this morning.. humid out, allergies are killer today. YUCK.
Hopefully another good day tomorrow though... then a junkday on saturday and a bbq, yummm... then back to business Sunday...gotta hit my target for monday! (79kg!)

Also did sort of a plan, if I really work at it I can fit back into my favourite jeans around Christmas... that is if I do actually work at it and behave well! May look for cayenne pepper tomorrow when I go shopping. I've noticed you guys on that cleanse saying you have no appetite, while I have no intention of doing the cleanse I may try the drink to see if it'll help curb my appetite at night... which is the biggest problem for me
I already have maple syrup & lemon. Real maple syrup <3

Now I want pancakes :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

The lemonade is delicious too :)!


Well guys, I weighed in (I;m scales obsessed :blush:) and after 1 day on the lemonade diet I have lost....







3lbs :shock:!!


Okay so I know its just waterweight but man oh man it feels good to see the scales go down :D Woke up expecting to feel hungry but I'm not. I have no desire for food at the moment although I'm sure I'll get hungry around lunchtime.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good number blah.

meow- fitness target or something 30 pound argos.


okay so having this hrm really opened my eyes, made me realise just how hard ive got to work to burn decent calories. Tbh made me think more about food i eat, for example is a takeaway really worth it?

36min workout to point sweat running off my face burned 286 cals! I was godsmacked. I now know need work out at least 3 times day to burn min of 500 cals a day.


----------



## Blah11

I know what you mean MTA. When I actually used to go to the gym, the cals burned on the machine made me depressed cos I was sweating away for 15 mins to only buirn 150cals or whatever :growlmad: Remember you'll be building muscle though which burns cals anyway without working out.


----------



## Boothh

ah well just got up havnt even had a brew yet better put kettle on in a minute cus im knackered, i hope i lsoe this week so i can say iv lost 2stone!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

good point blah! Seems ian still off may try do workout after every meal. 
in 51mins of getting up potting around like making brekki, fetching clothes doing bit of dishes was 34 cals so can add that to workout one.

no idea what to have for dinner, wanting low-ish carb day but few things id like wouldn't make it alow day lol.


----------



## Boothh

OMG shit!!!! i forgot its my mums birthday on monday!!! and iv spent all my money and dont get paid til tuesday!! :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ahh. Sure she'l understand. 

lunch : birds eye bbq chicken griddlers, cottage cheese, turkey & lettuces.

give it to half past do some more exercise.


----------



## Boothh

iv had 3 pizza fingers and 5smiley faces cus it was what i made jesse bout 600cals


----------



## MummyToAmberx

becki- you looked at info on smiley faces.. Im guessing they are mccains?
i was shocked, i was expecting them to be good for kids & my packet says improved recipe, barely any carbs but 30g of sugar!

done 17mins on your shape 125 cals lol. Only need over 100 more today hit my 500 target.


----------



## Boothh

they are actually happy stars lol asda version i havnt looked as i only really look at cals lol, i dont think they have that much in though cus they dont have a red colour on the sugar bit or i wouldve noticed lol x

making shepards pie for tea,


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ahh right. Aint red bit on mccains, bit sneaky!

okay so did 22mins on wii fit got 114cals.


----------



## Boothh

what stuff do you do on it mta?

changed my mind im not making shepards pie i cant decide what to make might make a fry up fuck it,


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Arr do me one too becki! Not had one since april when was in blackpool.

Erm i did, hoola hoop, flying bird one, obstacle course kind one, golf & jogging. On wii fit plus not old one. 

The cals it says you burnt werent to bad for some things comparing what id burnt. Its total was 104 cals on the game.


----------



## Boothh

i love the obstacle course and the chicken flying one haha im mint on the obstcle course i beat stuart he cant even finish it hahaha, i like doin the step plus thing too x


----------



## panther19

Only 845cals so far today :| way too low for me
Got up real late and had nonfat yoghurt with wheatpuffs, some brown sugar and a glas of rice milk. really filling! Wasn't hungry until like four hours later... so not like me. 
Don't like the nonfat yoghurt, won't buy it again. Yuck! I prefer fullfat, rather eat a little less than sacrifice taste... wheatpuffs are really cheap too and only 50 cals for 1 whole cup... not bad. Discovery of the week! Haha

Just had chickennoodle soup and 9 crackers, prob have another snack later on... don't want to go too fatty or too highcal late at night but 845 including supper is too low. I guess I'll see lateron how I round up the day!
Junk day tomorrow! :happydance:

Scale said 79.2kg this morning... woo!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

okay so did little experiment this morning.
told eat good size healthy breakfast within 30mins getting up kick start body clock, just fuel it to burn more.

i did this, i had 2 weetabix with milk & bagel & ww cheese = 530 cals!
from normal activty like i do every morning i burned more caloires this morning compared to yesterday.

ive had pop out to tip with some bag etc. 
its been on now for 1hr 49mins ive burned 317 cals


----------



## Boothh

that is interesting mta i might get a hrm dunno if i would use it enough though for it not to be a waste of money, 

just had 2slices of toast with scrape of light olive spread, and scrape of low fat dairylea,
289cals x


----------



## leedsforever

can i join??

My starting weight was 18 stone 5 nearly 2 years ago...
Im now 13 stone 7 (dont mind if you treat this as my start weight)
I want to get to 12 stone 7 at least then re-assess it then :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

havent been on here in a couple days havent been too bad with food tbh dont think i will have lost this week though probs just stayed the same.. sharing a pizza with my sister tonight had a ham long roll today and a packet of crisps so far had to eat crisps they cure my hangover :haha:


----------



## panther19

Someone said this on another forum I visit;

Breakfast like a tzar, lunch like a king and dinner like a beggar. ;)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i know that saying panther just with different words lol
shall see tomorrow every meal ive had less cals than 1 before im mega rammed now.

oh great news on how much you weigh, you doing scales now too?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

leedsforever said:


> can i join??
> 
> My starting weight was 18 stone 5 nearly 2 years ago...
> Im now 13 stone 7 (dont mind if you treat this as my start weight)
> I want to get to 12 stone 7 at least then re-assess it then :)

welcome!

all best with last couple of stones :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

had a jacket tatey with bbq sauce and 2 slices of pizza and salad x


----------



## Boothh

iv been naughty i had mcdonalds earlier and having some potato skins now, must be good tomorrow and eat lightly :dohh: drinking strawberry wine too yum! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i want takeaway & wine !!
but just for sake of it, im not hungry at all i shouldn't be ive had over 1500 today lol but burnt just under 700 cals & drank 12glasses water.


----------



## Dizzy321

4lbs lost this week!! :D resisted a huge BBQ and party food today, proud of myself! and just resisted pizza chips and garlic dip what my hubby ordered ;) I had a 6inch ham salad subway instead for my tea
x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

brilliant stuff paula, told ya get that gain off in no time! :)


----------



## Boothh

brilliant paula well done! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks girls :D I am hoping to get another 3 stones off at least for Christmas :happydance: xxx


----------



## Boothh

yeah that seems good amount for how much you lose a week!

gunna try and be relatively low cal today :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

if i lost 3st before xmas id be done :/ its a weird thought tbh.

breakfast: bagel & cottage cheese.
lunch: chicken(full one no skin though) carrots, suede, potatoes, mash & yorkshire. 
tea: atm am thinking chicken fillet & veg.


----------



## Boothh

you ate a full chicken?

i been super busy today running around seeing family etc, 

ate some tangfastics in the car not sure how many but loads and a bag of wotsits 95cals

gunna make shepards pie now x


----------



## Boothh

meant to say not loads lol x


----------



## meow951

Well done Paula!

I've done so rubbish this week. I've been eating pasties, chocolate crisps. I've been working loads and have been really knackered and i've just felt like eating junk food. I don't expect to have lost anything this week. I need to get back on it next week else i never will and i won't lose any weight!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lmao ! No ive not ate a full chicken, that's just greedy, haha.
i mean its a full one i cooked. 

okay so had 3 yorkshires instead of one 1, but didn't have extra anything else.
i had piece of my apple crumble with oat topping for after.

that brought me to enough cals for today.

i did 45 min circuit training sooo proud myself, burnt 331 cals happy with that, total so far today burnt 720


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

had a kfc today lol that's all ive had today think ill have some fruit later but thats all cause that kfc will have reached my cals probs went over lol x


----------



## Boothh

been naughty we ordered a curry lol, its first night in ages that jesses been with my mum so thought we'd have a nice night in, and was gunna make shepards pie but potatoes have gone funny so curry it is :) 

im thinkin of starting the lemon diet on 1st september to give me another boost x


----------



## leedsforever

Had a massive Toby carvery and dessert lol!! Back on it tomorrow!! Weekends are hard xx


----------



## Dizzy321

MummyToAmberx said:


> if i lost 3st before xmas id be done :/ its a weird thought tbh.
> 
> breakfast: bagel & cottage cheese.
> lunch: chicken(full one no skin though) carrots, suede, potatoes, mash & yorkshire.
> tea: atm am thinking chicken fillet & veg.

What do you mean? weird thought? :wacko: sorry I am confused lol x


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> i know that saying panther just with different words lol
> shall see tomorrow every meal ive had less cals than 1 before im mega rammed now.
> 
> oh great news on how much you weigh, you doing scales now too?


Yep! Finally bit the bullet and checked my weight last week, I was pretty well right on with how much I was guessing I weighed so no disappointment:thumbup:. It'll be good to track weight now in addition to CM's


----------



## panther19

paula85 said:


> 4lbs lost this week!! :D resisted a huge BBQ and party food today, proud of myself! and just resisted pizza chips and garlic dip what my hubby ordered ;) I had a 6inch ham salad subway instead for my tea
> x


ooooo nice loss!


----------



## panther19

leedsforever said:


> Weekends are hard xx

Yeah they are, welcome by the way!

I had an awesome junkday on saturday hehe, I marinated chicken overnight and made kebobs, they were soooooo good. Had a piece of chocolate cake with frosting and brownie chunks for desert. Decided to have another normal day today too, we picked up breakfast sandwiches on the way home after spending the night at the cottage. Had haddock, broccoli, rice for supper then had another big slice of cake.

Yummy! 2000cals Saturday, 2100cals Sunday. Aw well, need a break every now and then! Going back to the diet tomorrow... hopefully be a good week! Best of luck to everyone else :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula85 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> if i lost 3st before xmas id be done :/ its a weird thought tbh.
> 
> breakfast: bagel & cottage cheese.
> lunch: chicken(full one no skin though) carrots, suede, potatoes, mash & yorkshire.
> tea: atm am thinking chicken fillet & veg.
> 
> What do you mean? weird thought? :wacko: sorry I am confused lol xClick to expand...

i mean weird thought, when i started over 6st seemed like it would take me years, so if i managed to shift 3 more st be on target be crazy as just seemed impossible at beginning of the year


----------



## meow951

I've lost a pound this week, even though i haven't been eating brilliantly. But i have been working loads and cleaning holiday lets so i must have burnt it off!

Pretty chuffed with myself! I usually would have given up by now but joining here has given me the boost to keep going x


----------



## Dizzy321

MummyToAmberx said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> if i lost 3st before xmas id be done :/ its a weird thought tbh.
> 
> breakfast: bagel & cottage cheese.
> lunch: chicken(full one no skin though) carrots, suede, potatoes, mash & yorkshire.
> tea: atm am thinking chicken fillet & veg.
> 
> What do you mean? weird thought? :wacko: sorry I am confused lol xClick to expand...
> 
> i mean weird thought, when i started over 6st seemed like it would take me years, so if i managed to shift 3 more st be on target be crazy as just seemed impossible at beginning of the yearClick to expand...

Oh right lol yeah its crazy, you have done so well! you should be proud!
when this thread started I said I wanted to lose 5st in the year but I have already done that now :happydance: would be over the moon with 3 or more off for xmas, I KNOW I will do it this time, no more waisting my life trapped in a fat suit stopping me from doing things and living my life to the full :happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

meow951 said:


> I've lost a pound this week, even though i haven't been eating brilliantly. But i have been working loads and cleaning holiday lets so i must have burnt it off!
> 
> Pretty chuffed with myself! I usually would have given up by now but joining here has given me the boost to keep going x

Well done :D just shows that the little changes really do make a difference :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thanks paula!

if you lose 3st by xmas, how many left for next year? What an achievement 8st would be in 365 days! 

well done meow!

ians gone into office today, so today feeling bit strange atm, he's still in ricket splint though, think gets it removed at next pyhsio.
from what he said he's working at home rest of week & next week as someone can't take him into office everyday, still can't drive for another 3 weeks lol.


----------



## Dizzy321

I have 8.5 more stones to lose altogether! scary but I will get there! I am hoping to be a size 14 by summer next year, hopefully say July :D 3 stones in 5 months, hope I can do it x


----------



## kasey c

I've lost a 1lb this week determined to lost 1/2 stone in next 5 and a half weeks!! well done to everyone on their loses this week :)


----------



## Boothh

hey everyone that has joined in the last week or so, check if your on the list and if not can you fill the thing in again for me cus i havnt put a few of you on x


----------



## kasey c

Boothh said:


> hey everyone that has joined in the last week or so, check if your on the list and if not can you fill the thing in again for me cus i havnt put a few of you on x

Hi I'm not on the list, here my weigth details
starting weight - 11st 2lb
goal weight - 9st
lost so far - 9lb
current weight- 10st 7lb
Thanks :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula85 said:


> I have 8.5 more stones to lose altogether! scary but I will get there! I am hoping to be a size 14 by summer next year, hopefully say July :D 3 stones in 5 months, hope I can do it x

yes you shall get there :)

sounds like a realistic target.

i have muscle in top of my thigh that ian does have, awesome stuff :) he's got alot muscles in his legs. 
my arms are proper coming on, got ian have feel last night says he can tell, then went onto say im guna be butch lol.


----------



## Boothh

i put 1lb on this week gutted but AF is due so maybe part of reason, 

so i was bad and ate a cupcake 280cals

and chicken supernoodles 528cals 

so 808cals so far im just gunna have cereal later cus im tryna turn the day around lol x


----------



## Boothh

just had tuna mayo on toast 330cals

so 1138 so far today think i will have a little something else cus still hungry and not over cals yet maybe another slice of toast! x


----------



## Dizzy321

:( becki dont worry too much though it will probs be AF I gained 2.5lbs last week and was totally gutted but AF was due and I lost 4lbs this week so made up for it :D
it will come off next week if you stick to it x


----------



## Boothh

bloody hell were is everybody major quiet in here yesterday n this morning lol! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i feel like poo.

ive just checked i now need to lose min of 2.2lb a week to hit ticker target for my birthday, it was 1.8 a week :(


----------



## Boothh

dont worry, you will have a few weeks of losing more than that and it evens out! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i can't see it happening, im more focusing on toning/strengthing than fat burning.
by end of year i want be able to do 10 push ups.


----------



## Boothh

i dont really matter though if your not at target, you still gunna look good love xx

had tunamayo on toast 330cals x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Compared to beginning of the year, yes your right :)

Ive got a mega headache today.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

havent been on here much lately lol havent weighed in this week cause ive been shite.

today has been okay 

had a ham long roll 1 packet of crisps and a few of brookes maccy d's chips 

dunno what im having for tea yet.

x


----------



## Boothh

i dunno what to make for tea, i want low cal week as i can cus i dont wanna miss out at jesses party, i wont go mad but im paying a fortune so i wanna enjoy the day xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i just had peas new potatos and a few chicken dippers x


----------



## panther19

Boothh said:


> bloody hell were is everybody major quiet in here yesterday n this morning lol! x

I've been off eating junk :| I've now had four normal days! OOPS!

Back to it tomorrow.

I've joined curves! I had a free one month membership coupon, have orientation on Thursday... if I like it I may continue on... really liked the atmosphere but I don't want to add another expense, that's the last thing we need. oh well, got one free month so we'll see how it goes. Aquafit starts back up again like normal in September too so I'll be able to go more then too.


----------



## panther19

.


----------



## panther19

I can't seem to surpass one pound loss per 7/8/9 days, and I'm starting to get frustrated by it because I know I can do better, but I also know faster is not always better for me. Hopefully I'll be able to boost my loss with the one month gym membership that I start on Thursday, friend noticed I'd lost weight though which was nice.

AND!!! I don't know about you guys but I don't keep any clothes in my closet I don't fit, I do however have a box where I put clothes in that are good/newish that I don't fit. After I gained all that weight last year I put a bunch of my good stuff and my FAVE jeans away. I actually fished one shirt out of the box already that I've started wearing again and today I took out three pairs of Capri's, I can get one pair zipped and buttoned haha but they're still tight! Ill fit them in a few weeks though I think

WOOHOO! Victory, take that fat! :p :happydance:

Yes I'm a nerd.


----------



## kasey c

Well done Panther and hope the Curves induction goes well tomorrow.
I weighed this morning and have lost another 1lb since Monday :) only have another 3lb to lose and then my BMI will be back to normal weight :) 
What I have eaten so far this week:
Monday breakfast Toast (4 slices with butter) Peppermint tea
mid-morning coffee with dash of milk
lunch cherries and grapes and peppermint tea
mid afternoon 1/2 a litre of water and peppermint tea
dinner chicken stirfry with peppers, onion, courgette, carrots, celery, sugarsnaps, mushrooms and noodles, dessert half a chocolate biscuit
Peppermint tea
Tuesday breakfast 4 slices of toast with butter
Coffee with dash of milk
lunch grapes and cherries 2 mugs of peppermint tea
1/2 litre of water
Dinner lean rump steak, homemade potato wedges, sugarsnaps, asparagus, fine beans and three cherry tomatoes, tsp of mustard
Dessert magnum icecream
Wednesday breakfast: 3 and a 1/2 slices of toast with butter (ben decided he wanted some of my breakfast after finishing his!), 1/2 pint of water
Coffee with dash of milk


----------



## Boothh

i dont know how you could eat 4slices in one go, i cant do it anymore i barely want 2 now! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I had a break from exercise yesterday as id be going about 10days soild. 
Ironing with sun on you is a good workout!
Ive burnt 301 cals from just ironing & bit tidying up this morning.


----------



## kasey c

Boothh said:


> i dont know how you could eat 4slices in one go, i cant do it anymore i barely want 2 now! xx

It is quite a lot but don't have much for lunch so have to have a bigger breakfast to keep me going until 7pm-8pm so I can have dinner with OH when he gets in from work. When I was at my lowest weight 8st 10lbs at uni I used to eat two fried eggs, two rashes of back bacon, 4 slices of toast with butter washed down with 2 pints of tea every morning and again no lunch and would go straight through to dinner which usually consisted of two types of carb (rice and potatoes), meat and two veg- it doesn't sound very healthy at all but I was so active at uni that I just kept my weight down.


----------



## Boothh

i dont own an iron LOL, 

feel abit ill this morning i had some haagen daas icecream last night with OH n im not used to rich stuff anymore i dont think, 

shopping day today :) x


----------



## Boothh

kasey c said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> i dont know how you could eat 4slices in one go, i cant do it anymore i barely want 2 now! xx
> 
> It is quite a lot but don't have much for lunch so have to have a bigger breakfast to keep me going until 7pm-8pm so I can have dinner with OH when he gets in from work. When I was at my lowest weight 8st 10lbs at uni I used to eat two fried eggs, two rashes of back bacon, 4 slices of toast with butter washed down with 2 pints of tea every morning and again no lunch and would go straight through to dinner which usually consisted of two types of carb (rice and potatoes), meat and two veg- it doesn't sound very healthy at all but I was so active at uni that I just kept my weight down.Click to expand...

i could do it before i had my son, i used to eat loads and loads cus i hung out with loads of guys and i ate the same as them, we used to get takeout or chippy everynight and always had sweets and crisps n stuff just contantly throughout the day and the amount i would drink was ridiculous but we walked miles and miles everyday so i never put weight on,


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kasey c said:


> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> i dont know how you could eat 4slices in one go, i cant do it anymore i barely want 2 now! xx
> 
> It is quite a lot but don't have much for lunch so have to have a bigger breakfast to keep me going until 7pm-8pm so I can have dinner with OH when he gets in from work. When I was at my lowest weight 8st 10lbs at uni I used to eat two fried eggs, two rashes of back bacon, 4 slices of toast with butter washed down with 2 pints of tea every morning and again no lunch and would go straight through to dinner which usually consisted of two types of carb (rice and potatoes), meat and two veg- it doesn't sound very healthy at all but I was so active at uni that I just kept my weight down.Click to expand...

youve made me feel hungry lol

when i was at college i ate shit everyday never put a lb on i want those days back:growlmad:


----------



## Boothh

same haha it was ridiculous how much i used to eat and stay slim, i thought i was fat at the time id kill to be that size now :dohh: 

i fancy chippy for tea tonight, mm x


----------



## Boothh

had 2 slices of toast, with olive spread and light dairylea 270cals :)

think i might have chippy actually only been low today x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

though was doing low cal all day every day till jesse bday?

i right fancy takeaway salad lol but aint getting one

lunch ww quiche, lettuces, wedges with salad cream & ww cheese.


----------



## Boothh

yeah i will be, will probably have chip muffin wont be more than 1000cals will it so even if its 1000 will only be 1280 ? :)


----------



## kasey c

MummyToAmberx said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boothh said:
> 
> 
> i dont know how you could eat 4slices in one go, i cant do it anymore i barely want 2 now! xx
> 
> It is quite a lot but don't have much for lunch so have to have a bigger breakfast to keep me going until 7pm-8pm so I can have dinner with OH when he gets in from work. When I was at my lowest weight 8st 10lbs at uni I used to eat two fried eggs, two rashes of back bacon, 4 slices of toast with butter washed down with 2 pints of tea every morning and again no lunch and would go straight through to dinner which usually consisted of two types of carb (rice and potatoes), meat and two veg- it doesn't sound very healthy at all but I was so active at uni that I just kept my weight down.Click to expand...
> 
> youve made me feel hungry lol
> 
> when i was at college i ate shit everyday never put a lb on i want those days back:growlmad:Click to expand...

Sorry for making you feel hungry!! I'm just about to have some cherries and drink some water as haven't had chance until now - been busy at work trying to fix IT problems 
I've decided the key to being slim is having my own personal chef! I started putting on weight once I started cooking for myself!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Boothh said:


> yeah i will be, will probably have chip muffin wont be more than 1000cals will it so even if its 1000 will only be 1280 ? :)

when i had that takeaway other week salad & jacket i had low cal day my day came to about that i still gained so had work arse off on wed to shift for thursday.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

been bad! had a maccy d's had a big man and medium fries that was like 800 and something calories gonna have something light later a jacket tatey i think lol xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

did u get glass laura? we want to go to get free glasses lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

nah you only get them with large meal or a salad or something i read it on the site :haha: x


----------



## Boothh

lol i cant eat much less though to stay right cals can i ? stuart wants mcdees for the glasses haha though we literally have 10 in cupboard from last year, gunna be a fatty few weeks i think hhah x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Having a ok day food wise.Hard to get back to it when i ate what i want all last week...


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I find having times eating what i want helpful for restarting the better eating again.


----------



## Glitterfairy

I don't LOL


----------



## MummyToAmberx

in 13hr17min ive burnt 1327 cals


----------



## panther19

I stil l haven't started my diet again... going on 5 days now. Had buckwheat pancakes for breakfast with jam, strifry with an individual sized meatpie for dinner, then had four cookies and a cinnamonroll. 
2000 cals for the day *sigh*
Atleast I'm not overeating? Maybe this little break means I'll be strong and stringent the next 6 weeks and drop 8 pounds :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Im the same kez when i eat what i want i really lose control and tend to just eat like it for weeks.. its kinda happening again now :( lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

for my breakfast i ended up having a jacket tatey with 2 pots of maccy d's bbq sauce! lmao wth that is just random :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

1lb gone :)

Ive hit 60lb gone, yey!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

woo that's brill leanne :)

im deffo back on it tomorrow like ive been shit past week! gonna get me arse going to gym again dunno what's up 
with me lately my motivation has just gone right out the door! 

having a drink later with a friend so gonna sort me head out tomorrow :) 

x


----------



## Boothh

my wii fit board has ran out of batterys and i dont have any!! gunna have to buy some pissed me off that i cant go on it now!!

had chip muffin with gravy last night dunno how many cals but it was all i ate so i dont think i wouldve gone over, 

stated buying party food now for jesses party n its so tempting i have a carier bag bursting full of sweets all my favourites too just sat in the kitchen lol, really hard work not eatin them, 

so far today if had 

cuppa tea and 2 small biscuits - 80cals, 

today my aim is under 1300 and same for friday 

got my friends LOs first birthday on saturday then jesses the day after so no im gunna eat shit, 

gunna try n eat before i go to friends party, and im doin healthy stuff for jesses aswell as crap cus a few friends are on diets atm so dont want it to be full of shit, 

gunna do a big salad bowl and then a big bowl of pasta salad for dieters haha x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

make sure.its whole grain pasta something like that normal pasta aint the healthy choice


----------



## MummyToAmberx

hrm been on 3hrs ( feel like been up longer lol ) been to asda ive burnt 554 :) not bad not bad.


----------



## Boothh

missed your post before well done on loss, most of my friends are on slimming world and they all eat white pasta, wholewheat pasta is disgusting lol xx


----------



## Boothh

just had spaghetti and sausages on toast, 569cals, 


so 649cals so far today

having 3slices of pizza for tea - 621 cals 

so total for today will be 1270! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dunno how many cals ive had today not had chance to fill it in yet.

think AF may show soon even though like in middle of a packet.


----------



## Boothh

im 2days late going of recent cycles, but got bfn so dunno whats goin on!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i think mine with the heavy exercising & stress lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

okay todays total 1269.
not done any circuit training my legs are bit sore lol


----------



## Dizzy321

Oh My God how am I gonna resist all the american grub on offer!!?? all you can eat buffets, 3 course meals, junk food :wacko: people are saying 'oh its a holiday, just eat and enjoy it' :dohh: I really dont want to mess this up! If I let myself loose I know I could EASILY put a stone on in a week :lol: i will just have to eat moderatly and try make the right choices wherever I can,,,got a feeling its going to be tough! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you going on holiday paula?


----------



## Dizzy321

Yeah disneyworld on the 3rs sept :happydance: for 1 week, only booked it yesterday!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww awesome! Have fun!

if was me if eat healthy/good but also have bad stuff in moderation. Just enjoy yourself! You deserve it.


----------



## Dizzy321

Thank you :) I have heard there is NO healthy options but no point stressing lol I will just get steak with no chips etc or veg instead :thumbup: x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

No, there aint no point stressing. Im sure youve learnt alot since you started losing lbs so dont think have any big problems picking your food :)


----------



## kasey c

paula85 said:


> Thank you :) I have heard there is NO healthy options but no point stressing lol I will just get steak with no chips etc or veg instead :thumbup: x

There is a chain of restaurants in Florida called Seasons 52 https://www.seasons52.com/pdf/Menus/Summer_2010_Dinner.pdf and its all about healthy eating (every item on the menu is under 475 calories), they also have menus that cater for low salt, no gluten etc it might not be to your taste but worth a look xx


----------



## Boothh

are you going to florida or paris paula? x


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks for that kasey, wonder if there is one in orlando where we are staying?
Florida Becki.......kinda shitting myself now though I HATE flying :( x


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> 1lb gone :)
> 
> Ive hit 60lb gone, yey!

Awesome congrats!


----------



## panther19

paula85 said:


> Thank you :) I have heard there is NO healthy options but no point stressing lol I will just get steak with no chips etc or veg instead :thumbup: x

I was there in January, you can get better foods but it all costs a LOT. I brought in a banana, some water and some granola bars. :) Have fun! I LOVED IT!


----------



## panther19

Went to Curves today and had the orientation, broke a sweat just 5 minutes in... ! Felt a little awkward doing the inplace jogging but overall I REALLY liked it. Plan to go again on Saturday, loving the 30 minute work outs and that you work every muscle group. Wish there was more cardio but really... I could just work for my company a little more to get the cardio and I'd save money on staff... lol 

YAY! Good day today :D Under 1400cals too :happydance:

I'm back!


----------



## panther19

Anyone read the book _Burn the fat, feed the muscle_ by Venuto? May get it with my next bookorder. :)


----------



## Boothh

paula85 said:


> Thanks for that kasey, wonder if there is one in orlando where we are staying?
> Florida Becki.......kinda shitting myself now though I HATE flying :( x

i couldnt go to florida just for a week, i think that far journey you need stay abit longer or its not worth it, xx

just had cuppa and 2 biscuits 80cals, 

think ill have subway for lunch, dunno what for dinner, tryna be low cal again today cus of 2partys at weekend, x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I think you could do disney florida in a week tbh but if you are wanting to hit all the other parks and the malls then no way i go for 2 weeks and that gives me enough time to do disney universal and sea world and the malls you seriously have to go shopping though paula the stuff is amazing over there! and soo cheap :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Havent had breakfast today couldnt be arsed with it...

gonna have a sandwich at 12 then try and keep it low cause im having a takeaway tonight :)


----------



## Boothh

i dont mean you couldnt do it in a week, but florida to me is like at least 2 week holiday you id feel rushed in a week plus flights are so long your barely get 5 proper days there, x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ooh i get what you mean sorry im thick! :haha: lol we went once for a week but that was just to go shopping honestly the shops over there are amaaaaaaazing :cloud9: x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

breakfast 2 weetabix 
snack go ahead bar

having more protein today as me & ian going for food tomorrow dunno where yet.. I am debating whether to have few drinks, if i do be vodka low cal. Even though i want cider


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i wanna go out somewhere to eat now lol.. theres this lush new restaurant open in killingworth leanne you have to go when you go visit your family it's lovely :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

had a tuna mayo cucumber sandwich with a packet of ready salted crisps so far x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

what it called laura? What kinda food?

well my protein day aint happening ww quiche needed eating so.

i can't afford to keep buying healthy stuff every week :( so im bit screwed at the moment now.


----------



## kasey c

kasey c said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :) I have heard there is NO healthy options but no point stressing lol I will just get steak with no chips etc or veg instead :thumbup: x
> 
> There is a chain of restaurants in Florida called Seasons 52 https://www.seasons52.com/pdf/Menus/Summer_2010_Dinner.pdf and its all about healthy eating (every item on the menu is under 475 calories), they also have menus that cater for low salt, no gluten etc it might not be to your taste but worth a look xxClick to expand...

No probs Paula - There is one in Orlando - this is its address Seasons 52
At the Plaza Venezia
7700 Sand Lake Road
Orlando, FL 32819
Also we went to Sizzlers for breakfast most days (its pretty cheap as you tend to find you get loads of coupons in the magazines that are distributed around and the breakfast buffet has tonnes of fruit and cereal options as well as the more fattening cooked breakfast
Hope you have an amazing time there :)


----------



## kasey c

Friday Breakfast - fromage frais
Coffee morning - 1 1/2 pieces of low fat lemon drizzle cake, 3/4 chocolate biscuit and 1/2 WW mini carrot cake, piece of chocolate brownie and small glass of diet lemonade
Just about to have a big mug of peppermint tea to get digestion going!


----------



## Dizzy321

kasey c said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :) I have heard there is NO healthy options but no point stressing lol I will just get steak with no chips etc or veg instead :thumbup: x
> 
> There is a chain of restaurants in Florida called Seasons 52 https://www.seasons52.com/pdf/Menus/Summer_2010_Dinner.pdf and its all about healthy eating (every item on the menu is under 475 calories), they also have menus that cater for low salt, no gluten etc it might not be to your taste but worth a look xxClick to expand...
> 
> No probs Paula - There is one in Orlando - this is its address Seasons 52
> At the Plaza Venezia
> 7700 Sand Lake Road
> Orlando, FL 32819
> Also we went to Sizzlers for breakfast most days (its pretty cheap as you tend to find you get loads of coupons in the magazines that are distributed around and the breakfast buffet has tonnes of fruit and cereal options as well as the more fattening cooked breakfast
> Hope you have an amazing time there :)Click to expand...

thanks v much sounds great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kasey c

You are welcome :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

we've decided on chinese tomorrow :)

lunch quiche, ww cheese & lettuces.
tea i do want have turkey but got nothing go with it :( don't think just turkey will fill me up so may have to have beans on ww bread & cheese.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> what it called laura? What kinda food?

It's called Marstons its propa lush it just does normal food like any restaurant lol you should check it out sometime :thumbup:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Im having a chicken kebab tonight with side salad and chips cannit wait :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

il ask my rents if they've heard of it. 

i did have beans on toast tbh im pretty stuffed today.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

okie dokies it hasnt been open long :) 

ive had me sandwich and crisps so far today propa hungry for this takeaway now lol


----------



## Dizzy321

I would love a pizza right now, not had one for months & months :haha: and I have never had dominos they look lush! OH is cooking family friendly fajitas they look yummy....chicken in a herb sauce, tiny bit of sour cream, tomatoes and lettuce in a tortilla wrap yum.........


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

mm that sounds nice paula :)

i would rather have a takeaway pizza from kebab shop then a dominos any day probs cause the kebab 
shop ones are alot more higher in calories but i think they taste the best :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula - i think domino's are orgasmic!! I was addicted to them they win over kebab anyday for me.
after looking at info online it has put me off but had odd one, like few weekends ago when i was drunk.

we've decided not having chinese tomorrow :( gutted we cannit afford 30 quid so getting takeaway for like 10 instead probably just get salad & jacket.


----------



## Boothh

why dont you just get chinese takeaway? :)

dominos is amazing winner everytime double decadence is to die for,

well i ate3 2 biscuits today all day.. then had mcdonalds and doritos :dohh:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

chinese takeaway is expensive

this is all can eat chinese am on about.. Ian really wants one so going to look in the piggy, lmao. Hows about just let ya know what i ended up eating tomorrow night haha

which base is that becki? They all sound the same bottom i like 1 with garlic between 2 bases or something?


----------



## Boothh

its not that expensive round here work out about £10 for 2 people x

yeah thats the one with garlic n cheese in the middle n pizza on top yum yum yum xx


----------



## panther19

You guys are evil, all this talk about pizza's :

Had a brilliant day yesterday and an alright day today, then went to movies with a friend and had popcorn... so although I didn't overeat... I just broke even. *sigh* Aiming for a low day tomorrow, the weeks not lost yet! Period's coming on soon though so... prob why I'm craving food so much!

Going horseback riding tomorrow :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

was nob came racing down inside lane past me its 30 zone so but high bime on say you dick lol then went turn right at lights braked infront me started shouting head off in side mirror at is lmaooothen pulled out infront of another car & put his foot down. Doesn't derserve to drive.


----------



## Boothh

lmao! when jesse was first born we were goin up a country road and this dick in a landrover was right up our ass for ages then tried over taking on a corner so stuart sped up not to let them in haha and another car came round corner n landrover nearly crashed so he eventually over took us then when it got to 1lane part parked there n got out when we got the that bit came storming up to car threatening stuart saying he was gunna kill him lmao! what a nob! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

hiyaaa! had a packet of crisps so far going out for a meal tonight with mates so tryna keep it low calorie might go out for some drinks aswell not sure yet though would rather come home tbh lol. xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

some men just born utter pricks lol

well we had chinese we went see the price was 5.99 each i thought was 13.99 which it was but not till 6pm :) so that's my food till get munchies off cider hoping that don't come till9pm lol


----------



## Boothh

been out today, iv had couple bites of a cupcake, mainly what jesse dropped and 2slices toast with dairylea, gunna make some tea soon though xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mmm cupcake & cakes.

ive been drinking since 3pm.. hmm good or bad? lol


----------



## Boothh

ill be drinking from 2pm tomorrow haha i need it to keep calm man im so nervous bout his party!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Why for?

I loved every minute of ambers, no stressing involved all fun fun fun :D


----------



## Dizzy321

I always get stressed while planning my kids partys lol just incase they go wrong or noone turns up but they always turn out fantastic ;) hope Jessie has a lovely party Becki :happydance:

Lost 1lb this week :) happy with that, done no exercise this week and lost 4 last week so happy :D 

hope everyone is well? what is everyone up to tonight? its so cold here I am just curling up with a duvet on the sofa and a dvd tonight :) starving! still not had my tea!
xx


----------



## Boothh

stressed cus i gotta run around tomorrow pick his cake up from an hour away and then go my mums to sort party out an hour opposite direction! gotta do all the food etc and just worried if people will turn up etc, 

spending my night putting jesses new toys together haha xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I wouldnt stress! 

Just take it easy & it'll all come together.

I didnt need worry about a cake cuz ians mother did it. This year am doing ambers... fail before i even start! LEast i save on money.

Well done paula!! 

Im just playing guitar hero & failing cuz i cant see the tv but nevermind, before you's ask ive got nothing better to do but come on here. As cant go out ian still in suppiort so drinking infront of tv, how brilliant lol.


----------



## Dizzy321

thanks m2a :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

no problem paula, your doing fabulous.

im awaiting a salad! get me ordering salad & drunk


----------



## Boothh

welldone paula, xx

mta i cant play guitar hero for shit

you all seen jesses cake AMAZING!! xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks m2a & Becki. good on you m2a ordering a salad after a drink lol :)

is there a pic of the cake Becki? x


----------



## Boothh

its default of this group paula

xx

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#...T-Cakes/188177171925?ref=ts&__a=38&ajaxpipe=1


----------



## Dizzy321

WOW thats great, love it! x


----------



## Boothh

im soo pleased with it, a lady off here done it, im really glad i asked her now cus i couldnt of got better than that especially not for price xx


----------



## Dizzy321

That lady is very good at making cakes!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i never got around to eating it...lol. My head down the loo first.
don't think chinese & booze mix for me. Il have it for lunch if am hungry.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Happy Birthday Jesse :D hope he has a fab day becki x

His cake looks lush! and that lady is bloody brilliant at making cakes wow!


I went out for a meal last night..

I had tatey skins to start off with for main i had a big bit of breaded chicken in tomato sauce and cheese with salad and 2 glasses of wine.

then went to a friends house and drank most of a 2 litre lambrini bottle and 2 beers :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i used to drink 8 bottles of that stuff when was 16, hate it now though lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Lmao I know I remember I would only need 1 litre of it and I'd be pissed :haha:


----------



## Boothh

i done pretty well today 
i had 2 slices toast with dairylea and scrape marg,
then at party had 2halfs of roll with egg mayo on, one sausage roll, handful doritos with sourcream dip, handful of picknmix sweets, small slice of jesses cake and small slice of cookie cake, not too bad for all day is it?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

okay. I may not be weighing in on thursday, got small health issue, i can barely move so have see how things go.


----------



## kasey c

MummyToAmberx said:


> okay. I may not be weighing in on thursday, got small health issue, i can barely move so have see how things go.

Hope you are ok MTA - get well soon xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

no becki that isn't bad.


----------



## kasey c

I've lost 2 lbs this week - down to 10st 5lb - only need to lose another 1lb until back to pre-pregnancy weight and another 2lb until BMI is in the normal weight category :)
Breakfast: Raspberry fromage frais, cup of coffee
Lunch: Peach, grapes, cherries- feeling unusually full so have left some cherries to snack on later


----------



## Boothh

i havnt weighed today cus im bloated, 

so far had

2slices toast w dairylea and scrape marg
tiny slice of cookie cake, 
bit of icing, 
and half a bottle of coke, having abit of a naughty day today lol but party food needs eatin tbh,

im having jacket potato for tea with savoury cheese filler x


----------



## panther19

i weighed today - shouldn't have! Haha still feeling bloated, scale said the same as last week... :( too bad

Nice cake becki!

Went to curves again today, worked out pretty hard, really liked it! Planning to go again tomorrow and go to aquafit at night... aquafit is 45 minutes and curves is half an hour... so that's a good workout + I know I don't work so I won't get much exercise otherwise!

Had a good day foodwise yesterday, 1350... aiming for that again today!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done kasey c!

yesteday
1 weetabix
turkey, chicken, cheese lettuces.
1 weetabix
chicken sandwich.

im feeling bit better today, but still don't feel overall fussed about eating. 
like you panther, mine the same it just don't seem to be moving, im not used to that. I wana be at least 1lb down by thursday.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Im back on it today been crap for the past 2 weeks...

had 2 slices of toast so far


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you weighed ya self at all laura?

onlu kasey weighed in yesterday.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

anyone know why i cannit click on my ticker & update it?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Nah i havent am too scared 2 even look..lol think im gonna wait a bit untill i weigh myself again. 

dunno what's up with ya ticker i cant click on it either x


----------



## Boothh

no i cant click on yours either but can click on lauras :shrug: 

not eaten yet taking jesse to the big park with the animal petting zoo and stuff now with some of his birthday money, hope he likes it :) xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aw bet he will love it :)

have any of you been to alton towers and took ya LO's? 

im taking brooke at end of month with my family and just wanted to know if it's gonna be good for her like little rides and that? cause my family dont go on the big rides so we are really just going for her.. probs go on a few of the rides though :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yed laura ive took amber not suitable for her age, not much there for young young kods more like 5yr old plus to me.
if going for her better goung to twinalakes or something or guillvers (sp)

i can click on lauras too.


----------



## kasey c

MummyToAmberx said:


> well done kasey c!
> 
> yesteday
> 1 weetabix
> turkey, chicken, cheese lettuces.
> 1 weetabix
> chicken sandwich.
> 
> im feeling bit better today, but still don't feel overall fussed about eating.
> like you panther, mine the same it just don't seem to be moving, im not used to that. I wana be at least 1lb down by thursday.

Thanks MTA :) glad you are feeling a little better
Been good so far today - just fromage frais and cup of coffee with dash of milk for breakfast


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

MummyToAmberx said:


> yed laura ive took amber not suitable for her age, not much there for young young kods more like 5yr old plus to me.
> if going for her better goung to twinalakes or something or guillvers (sp)
> 
> i can click on lauras too.

ahh okay :( 

where is twinalakes or gullivers? 

is flamingo land any better for tots ? 

i dont want to travel ages away lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Or lightwatervalley?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

not been but from what ive heard no good for kids.
lasson my fb took her over 2yr old she couldn't get on amything. Not much at flamingo land either for kids.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

think guillvers has 3 parks around uk.
other one in derby a think, you'l have to google it.
took amber to pleasure beach got fair bit stuff for kids but i dunno if its still open kids bit as they are planning on building new part


----------



## MummyToAmberx

https://www.twinlakespark.co.uk/index2.htm

https://www.gulliversfun.co.uk/

https://www.sundownadventureland.co.uk/

Is drayton manor, has kids section. Aint that much there. 
Amber went on fair few stuff at chessington. 

How tall is brooke. Alot rides are 1metre min


----------



## Boothh

i always thought flamingo land was good for kids, camelot is, and gullivers are good for kids,

well we didnt take jesse to the park as it started raining on the way there, so we went to pizza hut for dinner instead had buffet, 4 small slices pizza and salad, so not too bad! just gunna have a light tea, looking for a soft play area around here now to take jess too x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

from what i remember barely many rides for amber age at flamingo land.

mmm pizza hut!
so far today

2 weetabix
2slices go ahead
chicken, cheese, wedges, veg & lettuces
full chicken going in the oven soon for tea, may make mash & have veg with it.


----------



## meow951

Sorry haven't been in much guys but...... I got a BFP today! (Hope this doesn't upset anyone!)

So as long as this one is a sticky bean i won't be back in for a while. I'm chuffed as i've lost about 5 pounds since joining this group so thanks!


----------



## Boothh

congrats hun xxx


----------



## meow951

Thanks hun! Are you trying again or having a break? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aww congrats meow! All the best!

keep healthy eating in mind :)


----------



## Boothh

im a week late meow but i did a test this morning and i got a super faint line which i amn classing as bfn cus i dont wanna get excited like last time, im not too sure when i OVd though ill test again in a week, we decided we want to go to disneyland paris in november though so if im not pregnant we will wait til december to ttc again xx


----------



## meow951

M2A- I will be healthy eating, I hate eating junk food now, makes me feel so ill and bloated!

Boothh- Good luck hun, you deserve it! x


----------



## Glitterfairy

Congrats meow xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im getting bit fed up of feeling sick because am hungry, then feeling sick after ive ate! 

Think need to opt for smaller meals more throughout the day.


----------



## Dizzy321

congrats meow! :) 
good luck Becki I hope its a :bfp: for you :hugs:
hope your ok M2A? :hugs:
how are you getting on Kez? have you lost anything? 
I have had a low day today..1250 calories :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive felt alot better thanks, paula. 

you okay?


----------



## Dizzy321

Aw good, its not nice when you feel shi**y :hugs:

I am sooo stressed out, trying to get my mams passport before we go away in 2 weeks :shock: dont look like she is gonna get it in time, I will be devistated and so will she :( praying it gets here in time, if not she either wont come or wil have to change holiday date thats if they will let us!! sorry for rant. Diet wise I am doing great :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Cant you not get it early paula? My mate went upto to get hers in durham and had a interview or something to get it quick well it was something like that..


----------



## Dizzy321

Yeah you can I just got Rosies like that on sat and went for my mams but not allowed to do fast track for 1st time passports anymore :( so she has to wait for an appt for an interview


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aww hope she gets it in time then! i got my passport before 2 weeks though when i renewed mine x


----------



## Dizzy321

Oooh did you that gives me a tiny bit of hope fingers crossed!!! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

paula85 said:


> Aw good, its not nice when you feel shi**y :hugs:
> 
> I am sooo stressed out, trying to get my mams passport before we go away in 2 weeks :shock: dont look like she is gonna get it in time, I will be devistated and so will she :( praying it gets here in time, if not she either wont come or wil have to change holiday date thats if they will let us!! sorry for rant. Diet wise I am doing great :)

Na it aint. 

Think going have yet another set back on my weightloss. As going to parents at the weekend, not that ill be eating bad. Just lack of exercising, not done any for almost a week :( hating it. 

Ohh, i really hope all is sorted in time for you's


----------



## Glitterfairy

Hope it comes in time Paula xxx


----------



## Boothh

i got mine n 11days i think it was paula xx

had pizza hut for lunch, yoghurt earlier and we having baked potatos with beans n bit of cheese in a mo, not really into it atm but will get back on soon x


----------



## kasey c

paula85 said:


> Aw good, its not nice when you feel shi**y :hugs:
> 
> I am sooo stressed out, trying to get my mams passport before we go away in 2 weeks :shock: dont look like she is gonna get it in time, I will be devistated and so will she :( praying it gets here in time, if not she either wont come or wil have to change holiday date thats if they will let us!! sorry for rant. Diet wise I am doing great :)

Hope your mum's passport comes through in time- mine only took a week last time so have fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

can any of yous suggest food that won't make my gut hurt?


----------



## Boothh

i avoid fruit, cheese and carb heavy stuff, pasta/potatos/bread when i have a flare up, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

okay thanks

what do you eat then?


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> im feeling bit better today, but still don't feel overall fussed about eating.
> like you panther, mine the same it just don't seem to be moving, im not used to that. I wana be at least 1lb down by thursday.

Yeah I think I hit a little plateau or something... scale today said a 2lb loss!

YAY for going to the gym!


----------



## panther19

meow951 said:


> Sorry haven't been in much guys but...... I got a BFP today! (Hope this doesn't upset anyone!)
> 
> So as long as this one is a sticky bean i won't be back in for a while. I'm chuffed as i've lost about 5 pounds since joining this group so thanks!

That's the best reason not to come back for a while, congrats!!


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> okay thanks
> 
> what do you eat then?

Can you keep down a chickennoodle soup? I find that seems to work okay if I don't feel good.

Good luck with the passport situation paula, sucks they can't fasttrack it... do they not make an exception if you can privide proof of travel?


----------



## panther19

I had a good day today, scale said 2lb loss! :happydance: so happy. My BMI dropped to 27.81! Very slowly getting there.

I adjusted my goal weight since I've made my first goal, can you update the front page for me please boothh?

Starting weight: 190lb 
Current weight: 173.1lb
Goal weight: 163.5lb - Oct 1

I hope to get to 163.5lb by Oct 1st! That'll put me at a BMI of 26.3


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done panther! My scales still aint shifting :( even after how much has came out of me & how little gonein, lmao.

i don't buy any soups.


----------



## Boothh

milk is another thing that sets me off, 
i tend to have soup, just plain food like chicken, salad, etc i can have small portion carbs like no more than 1 slice toast, scoop of mash etc if i have loads makes it worse xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive had mince & dumplins & mash for tea as mince needed using. Thankfully was lean kind but i ouldnt finish it. Had about 900 cals today :(


----------



## Boothh

iv had today - 

1slice of eggy bread with ketchup
hotchocolate with whipped cream and 1 bit of bounty out of the double packets (was at a play area place) 
flake :dohh:
bowl of spag bol with bit of grated cheese on top

think AF is gunna arrive any second cus iv been wanting chocolate alll day! xx


----------



## panther19

1125 cals today, bit low for my doing but I am on target this week.
Didn't go to the gym yesterday or today, period started yesterday and was dead tired all day yesterday then today the cramps started.. Barely slept last night, really sucks. :(

I think the hot weather may be helping to make how i feel worse? It was the same last month and it was really hot then too.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

how hot does it get panther?

when we had the 'heat wave' i was enjoying doing exervise once i got use to it, i was burning more cals too.

im alsoo megaa tired but i think its because ive not done any exervise in over a week. Yet again ive woke up with a funny stomach, argh!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive lost 1lb.


----------



## Boothh

only had a couple of mini jaffa cakes throughout the day around 200cals ill say to be safe as been picking at them n not sure how many iv had, just not feeling it today :/

OH is working late so gunna have a couple of the mozzerella dippers im giving jesse for his tea then have pizza and wedges with OH later x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

well done leanne :D 

i havent been posting on here much lately cause i havent even been eating healthy i havent been really bad but i went overboard if you get me i will have gained though.. gonna be back on it monday cause im just taking the piss now! 

hope everyones well :)

xx


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> ive lost 1lb.

:thumbup:

It's been 25-30 Celsius here, which isn't too bad but because I'm on an Island and surrounded by shallow water we get high humidity which really kills. It was 27 today and with the humidity it's not only warm... everytime you move you get all sticky and clammy and gross. I'm more of a fan of the fall season!


----------



## panther19

Woohoo, had a FULL good 7-day week now and by looking at my cals I should have lost another pound over the last week... Pretty happy with myself :D ! Hopefully another good week so I can squeeze my butt into that dress for the wedding I'm going to!


----------



## Boothh

well done mta, and panther, x

i went on scales this morning, im 13st 10 so still got 1lb to lose to get to 2stone, 

yesterday had, 

mini jaffa cakes, (200)
2mozzerella dippers, (150)
4slices thin crust pepperoni (421) 
happy stars (250)
ice cream with golden syrup - no idea, 

871 + icecream, not too bad,

not eaten yet this morning threw up earlier still feel sicky, x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Havent had breaky today had a lie in :D

having a southern fried chicken fillet for dinner with tateys and peas.

then probs a cucumber tuna sandwich for tea with crisps :D 

i need more though cause thats not enough for a full day!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Havent had breaky today had a lie in :D
> 
> having a southern fried chicken fillet for dinner with tateys and peas.
> 
> then probs a cucumber tuna sandwich for tea with crisps :D
> 
> i need more though cause thats not enough for a full day!

good to see you realise that now :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

i do realise it now lol its the only way im gonna actually last on a diet! i always just do fad diets where i dont eat hardly nowt.

but i dunno what kinda stuff to get to snack on :wacko:


----------



## Boothh

i love the slimfast snack bars feel like your having a chocolate bar but only 95cals and diff icecreams/lollys under 100cals and bags of crisps like eotsits etc 99cals i try keep a snack under 100cals x


----------



## Dizzy321

snack a jacks are lovely and only 100 caloires,
alpen light bars are only 70 cals
WW yogurts and shape zeros and mullerlights are low cals, 
fruits, 
solero ice creams are only 99 cals and lush!
twister ice lollys are only 70 cals, 
riveta with philly light and cucumber, 
just a few ideas Laura :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Thanks both of you :D 

xx


----------



## Dizzy321

I have ate 1900 calories today :growlmad: just had a funny day all together. Oh well tomorrow is a new day! x


----------



## panther19

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> i do realise it now lol its the only way im gonna actually last on a diet! i always just do fad diets where i dont eat hardly nowt.
> 
> but i dunno what kinda stuff to get to snack on :wacko:

Apples, bananas, grapes, pretty much any other fruit out there lol, nuts (trailmix, almonds etc) raisins, dried cranberries, granola bars, cauliflower, broccoli, carrots, cheese & crackers, mini yoghurts, dark chocolate, a small smoothie, dried fruit (mmm crunchy)

There are soooo many options and lots of things that you can break up into little snacks to have throughout the day. Apples are good to kill the sugar craving plus they have fibre and bananas are good too + they don't leave you instantly hungry again!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Problem i have with 'snacks' is i have keep buying loads of stuff & does mount up so im wondering if i should jsut opt for the 6 smaller meals instead of buying snacks.

I snacked on GoAhead stuff alot, the amount sugar put me off & there is alot of carbs in them.
I did buy snack-a-jacks then seen the sugar too & that put me off. 


Yesterday for me bit crap, only because i was driving from 7:20 till 11:40 2 stops.
I had 2 slices go ahead bar, finger cheese sandwich & piece of cheese get out of childrens box selection in service station. 
Got here & had prawn sandwich in a bun 1 snowball.
Then went made my mams cake so had bit of cake mixture, some chocolate drops, pieces off the cake. (Ivenot had proper piece off it yet with icing and that)
Tea 2 tuna sandwichs in small brown buns & few chips. Seems like alot but really wasnt much.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Weighed myself today and im 12.13 which isnt bad cause i thought i was gonna be like 13.4 or something :D

So ive gained 2lb not as bad as i thought for eating crap for the past 2 weeks xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Oh well I came on today and feel like crap and got pains so only had 2 slices of toast so far

I'm sharing a chicken kebab with my mam tonight having salad though not chips :)


----------



## Boothh

AF arrived for me last night, not upset cus i wanna go on holiday n it explains the bloatedness haha

so far today ive had 4choc digestives and a few sips of coke, naughty i know gunna make some food in a minute then going out drinking later x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ended up having a 2 slices of bolo pizza half a chicken kebab didnt eat all of it and a little bit of salad stuffed and feel sick again now :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive been a total muppet&forgot to bring my pill with me. 
not like am up to that anyways lol.

my day been half and half
corn flakes
2 tuna buns 2 chicken buns. ( small buns)
1 snowball
piece of cake
we ordered a take away i put down for prawn cocktail but sauce is horrible so not had it instead.
half a pitta bread, handful chips, cabbage & lettuce, slice garlic bread, 1/4 of slice of pizza ( were hugeeee slices lol)

really cannit wait till can get back to exercising feel horrible because ive stopped.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

You going to town tonight then leanne?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ner, i can't leave girls alone with my mam, didn't know my dad was in night shift. Also am well tired. Went to asda in blyth on fri, dam that's big now!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yeah im tired aswell cant wait to go sleep like

ahh yeah it's been getting done up to make it bigger i havent been in a while actually to asda and i only live bout 10 mins away haha


----------



## MummyToAmberx

its a good size now like.

don't think its as large as 1 near me though, our is over 2 floors.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

The one in ashington has 2 floors like it's massive! you not been there?

I had another lie in today woops.. got up at 11.45 :haha:

Havent felt like breaky for my dinner im having a roast dinner on a smaller plate though dont know what im gonna have 2 bring me up cals like.. i dont even know how many cals are in the roast dinner lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aye. Been to ashington one, but isn't whole shop just on the top bit as can patk underneath.

our big 1 like blyth now only add 2nd florr.

roast dinner isn't high in cals if done correctly. Can be under 600. I can do 1 for about 450cals

today so far.
sugar puffs.
2 snowball
pink n white
chicken, 2 yorkshires, veg,mash.
piece of my cake.
thinkingchicken sandwich for tea.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Im not making it me mam is so i dont have a clue lol

Arghh :dohh: yeah the one in ashington does only have 1 floor god how thick am i lol it has the cafe on a second floor though :haha:

I loveee snowballs could just eat one :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ones my mams got are 73 cals so aint bad really.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Really? that's good! find out the recipe :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you just buy them, lol.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

really lol

where from? what are they called?


----------



## Dizzy321

Lol they are called snowballs Laura and can buy them from asda or anywhere really :shrug:

pouring down here....cant get out for a walk to burn some cals! doing good food wise though its just exercise I need to tackle now!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

omg i thought she meant her mam made a roast dinner that was 73cls! :rofl: oh god the shame.


----------



## panther19

^lol!


Woohooo, I weighed today.. only a little over a pound left to lose until I'm back in the 160ies!! :happydance: I had another 2.1 lb loss since last week and I've lost 5 pounds now for the month of August. I'm really doing well the last little while, I was thinking it was because I'm going to the gym but I've really only gone three times? So maybe I've gone past that plateau I was stuck on for a little bit.

BMI 27.49 now. :)


----------



## Dizzy321

well done panther :happydance:
:rofl: laura :haha: i wish there was a roast for 73 cals...i would defo be a size zero lmao x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I know i would just live on that every day for every meal :haha: 

god i really do show myself up on here with my dumbness :rofl: x


----------



## Dizzy321

Dont be daft hun its something I would say haha xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Had 2 slices of toast no crust with some beans for breaky :)

hoping to lose about 4lb or more in 2 weeks!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ok so going to tell ya what my weight is, after my weekend of to many carbs! 
12.13 there could be a but.. ive done no exercise & im bleeding pretty heavy & soo bloated but i aint making excuses up. 

So because of this not weighing in this thursday, shall week after i want get back too 12.11


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i aint liking i got to go else where for my thread now!


----------



## Boothh

i know stupid that innit its all part of weightloss so why not keep in here!

not ate yet just had a cuppa struggling to eat at the moment, x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

exactly its to do with weightloss!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Had 2 salmon fillets and steamed veg with 2 small boiled tateys for dinner.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I was planning on using up the sf again but i just cant get into it. 

My day so far
SF shake 
3 crackers & cheese
Garlic & herb chicken steaks, veg & mash.


----------



## panther19

Haven't eaten yet today and it's just past 15:00... blahhhh...
Woke up with bowel cramps and have spent the last few hours in pain, don't know what I ate yesterday that's causing it, didn't eat anything I don't eat normally! frustrating!!!

And I'm so hungry but I can't eat :( on top of that it's chilly and a bit rainy today so I'm having cold chills, just found my sweatpants and put them on, going to go curl up on the couch now and watch bad shows


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hiyaa where is everyone lately? 

Had 2 slices of toast for breaky with some beans

just got in from being at the park most of the day im bloody knackerd from walking there lol just had 2 salmon fillets and steamed veg 

xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hope you feel better soon Panther :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Panther - Hope ya feeling better today.

I got some circuit training in yesterday & today im feeling it around my stomach :D result. 

I NEEED to hit end of month target to stay on track. Just hope i can do it. 

Today so far

4 egg whites, small glass of skimmed milk & 1 fruit & fibre brekki biscuit.
mid morning snack 2 fruit & fibre biscuits
lunch ww cheese on ww wholemeal bread.
tea shall be 2 tins of tuna, not sure what with yet.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Been crap day today..

Breaky - 2 Slices of toast with some beans

Dinner - 2 salmon fillets with steamed veg

Snacks - Crisps 2 jaffa cakes and a orange chocy bar

Tea - 2 slices of ham n pineapple pizza!

Been such a shit day today :(

Gonna try and do a good hour on bike tomorrow!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

yesterday all good!

im back down to 12.12! Hoping get back to 12.11

ive had best brekki ive had in ages! Turkey bacon, 2 slices with ww cheese on wholemeal bread.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Just weighed myself aswell.. im at 12.11 :wacko:

had a slice of toast and beans for breaky :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im to scared to eat beans again lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol whyy?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i hadn't had them in months they were last thing i ate before i was ill for a week.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ooh right no wonder then lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lunch: some quorn burger, prawns & lettuces.
imnow have 2 small oranges, trying to eat fruit now. Soo hard like when i started drinking water, hopefully it will get easier.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

had a w.w. lasagne meal with veg for dinner 

going on the bike for a bit later on :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pretty much it for me today so here goes
Turkey, wholemeal bread ww cheese + 1 fruit & fibre biscuit.
Prawns, quorn burger, lettuces
2 small oranges
2 fruit & fibre biscuits
4 hot dogs, lettuces, veg, tuna, ww cheese

I may have 2 more oranges about 6:30pm

My total for today is 1029, nothing decent in to eat yet again!



Good thread

https://www.myfitnesspal.com/topics/show/115985-weighing-good-or-bad


----------



## ~Krissy~

What is the Fatbusters thread based around? Is it a specific diet/exercise program? Or just a group of people trying to lose weight & encourage each other?

(I'm interested in finding a group but I wasn't sure if this was based around something specific. Thanks!)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

~Krissy~ said:


> What is the Fatbusters thread based around? Is it a specific diet/exercise program? *Or just a group of people trying to lose weight & encourage each other?*
> (I'm interested in finding a group but I wasn't sure if this was based around something specific. Thanks!)

One in bold :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im sooo bored. Sitting in hospital waiting on ian,having an xray.
blooooody hate the smell in hospitals * pukey face * lol

didn't have time for my turkey bacon this morning si had the 4brekki biscuits on the go.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im sooo bored. Sitting in hospital waiting on ian,having an xray.
blooooody hate the smell in hospitals * pukey face * lol

didn't have time for my turkey bacon this morning si had the 4brekki biscuits on the go.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I havent even had anything into eat for breaky today :(

Going shopping later though :D gonna have a tuna steak and veg for dinner cant wait lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Todays been fine, about 1300! :D 
Yey, im back to 12.11!So lets start the ticker again


----------



## panther19

Thanks for the well wishes :) feeling much better must've ate something wrong cause my bowels were out of wack for a few days.

Have been off track since last week... just been eating normal. Having a hard time getting started again. 1400cals today that I hope to stick to so I can say I'm back on track! Def. not going to make the goal for sept 1st, scared to weigh in. Hopefully do good next few days and ill weigh in on the first.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I'm 12 stone 8lb now just updating cause I'm going out on piss and on mobile lol xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ive joined weight watchers online.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I know why i couldnt click on my ticker, had wrong code in. Silly me.


----------



## panther19

I was wondering why you were still showing the same weight! ^

I FINALLY got going again yesterday, had 1750 cals so only short by 250... it's a start though since the 7 days before that were just normal days. Didn't mean to take a full week off, just kinda happened!

Aw well, back to it today! Was thinking about starting up aquafit again this week but I guess the pool is closed until Sept 7th... oh well, I can still go to curves... haven't been there in almost a week either.


----------



## Boothh

hi im back again startin tomorrow, had a rough few days, but be back to it tomorrow, 

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

panther19 said:


> I was wondering why you were still showing the same weight! ^
> 
> I FINALLY got going again yesterday, had 1750 cals so only short by 250... it's a start though since the 7 days before that were just normal days. Didn't mean to take a full week off, just kinda happened!
> 
> Aw well, back to it today! Was thinking about starting up aquafit again this week but I guess the pool is closed until Sept 7th... oh well, I can still go to curves... haven't been there in almost a week either.

I couldnt be bothered to sort it out till today lol. 

I was like that ' just happened ' lol I dont think id fit that many cals in a day unless i was eating something poor.


----------



## panther19

I'm still eating healthy, didn't eat much junk.. just hitting my nrmal calorie targets. Which is good too... portion control right! I think that's my main issue, when I reach my target weight I really need to learn how to get to my maintenance calorie target without eating junk and without going over so I don't mind having a week like that every now and then, especially when it 'just happens' because I think it means I'm learning how to eat normal.

I found a heart rate monitor watch today! It was 49.99 so I bought it without even thinking about it too much, what did you spend on yours again?

Seems to be fairly accurate so fa!r I love it. I can also input cals, my height, age, calorie target, it's also waterproof. It's this one; https://mioglobal.com/motiva-petite-pink-heart-rate-watch

that price says it's supposed to be 100, so I got it for a really good price! So happy with it


----------



## panther19

When I went grocery shopping last week I got a LOT of fresh veggies and fruit, so I've really been eating a lot of raw stuff and healthy... groceries are running out now and since it's so hot here I thought I'd have a microwave meal rather than cook. I tend to like someof the Lean Cuisine options but now that I've eaten so much natural stuff it tastes awfully salty. :s Yuck.

It's the salmon & rice one, 260 cals and made 1 cup of carrots to go with it.


----------



## panther19

Where is everyone lately?

I've had five good days in a row! :happydance: Getting started again is hard but once I'm at it it becomes habit again! I noticed something on my calorie chart - when I enlarge the chart it slopes very slightly downward as time goes on, in a straight line! This means I am eating less calories appropriate to my weight. Good stuff!

Should theoretically have lost another pound over the last week by now... scale this morning said I gained... so I'll weigh again in a few days to see what the deal is.

I'm LOVING my watch. I just discovered that I can set a calorie goal, then start the timer and as I occasionally take my heart rate it counts down how many calories I've burned! Awesome feature! And, I can also add calories as I eat them very easily by just pushing some buttons.... so much less time consuming than writing it down every time (and having to find a pen, the list, and paper and blaa) .... Haha I'm a geek but I love it!


----------



## Boothh

im still here dont know were anybody else is iv not been dieting for a few weeks iv sts though so not too bad, 

today i was supposed to be getting back on it, im not counting calories this week though just tryna watch what i eat, 

have done average today, 

breakfast - strawberry nutrigrain bar, 
lunch - 1pizza finger, 3happy stars, 
dinner - is going to be mince and potato hash with dumplings, 

not had that many cals so far today though i dont think xx


----------



## panther19

Have had 8 good days in a row.... checking the scale tomorrow curious what it will say! Last check was August 23rd... should have dropped a pound since then by looking at my cals. Hoping for 1.1lb loss so I can say I've lost an even 20 pounds now hahaha! I had a week off in there... hmm hopefully I lost!! Then I can start with a clean slate again and aim for a pound loss over the next week. :)


----------



## panther19

Strange to think that even at the slow rate I'm going I should be back to a healthy weight by Christmas.. after that it's just getting back in shape really.:thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im still around, just got other things i need to be doing at the moment.

Busy finding a new rented home, want be out of here & sorted before dec.
Im trying to find a part time job, this may have to wait till we've moved first but still searching.

We've found a house to buy, need to make the deopsit so have to change few things, not like it matters really, this house in the winter is shit for keeping the heat in. 

Im still loosing the lbs though, WW is straight forward & fine. I aint weighing in till 30th sept.

Ian got some bad news other day his nan was rushed into hospital had bleed on the brain, shes recovering from op now.


----------



## Boothh

why you moving mta? 

and how come your moving to a rented house to save for a deposit on a house i dont get it lol :p thick haha, 

i was thinking of going back on WW iv got all the books still it worked last time, i might do, 

just had cuppa tea so far, 

actually think i will have a WW day ha

and im confused cus i went on my friends scales last night and they say i weigh 1stone less than mine do :S and she said hers are accurate cus she weighs the same on a few diff sets of scales, dont know what to think now?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

basically becki to save money.

currently pay 580 rent &135 council tax.
house ive seen today online rent + council will be 569 so bit of a saving to put in account to save for deposit need make 5k in year( that only estimate house may be completed in 10months) 

scales are strange, personally think should just continue with ones you have been using.

i remember going on ians nans said was2st heavier lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

were hoping to save on gas bills for over the winter by moving too as, we live in 3story house bottom floor is shit, we've had put things over bottom of doors to keep the draught out. Patio windows in living room badly fitted the draught through them is horrible. So hoping getting 2story smaller place will save money too.


----------



## Glitterfairy

I'm here but havent been dieting for a few weeks.Have had alot going on and had a nasty bout of vestibular neuritis.
Back to it today though and tracking what i eat.


----------



## panther19

Saving mney sounds like a good plan MTA, sorry to hear the bad news... hope she recovers soon...

I'd stick to your own scale too boothh, that's the one you've been using all along...

I weighed in today :happydance: 1.6lb lost!! Way more that I'd hoped for...!! So happy! BMI 27.25 now and past the 20 pounds lost mark!! Next goal is 6 pounds loss from now till Oct 20th


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done on the loss panther!


----------



## Boothh

well done panther, 

mta how many rooms is your house? were in a 2bed terrace with a garden and we pay 395 rent and 90 council tax, its not bad size either, and bills are dirt cheap too cus it bein a terrace its really warm with other houses either side, though we havnt been here in winter yet so yet to find out, i know what you mean bout tryna save money though we booked holiday last week so need to save up for that atm, and then new car is next thing, seems like always need something more lol x

today i didnt end up doin WW but will do tomorrow when i will be in all day, 

breakfast - big cuppa tea, with 3sweetners
lunch - prawn salad sandwich with bit of mayo, and a bite of jesse sausage roll, and coke zero
dinner - chilli with tater-tots awful combination i know LOL,

snacks - 1slice bread with scrape of butter, and 1packet of ready salted seabrooks, 

just starting out by seeing how much iv been eating really, easing back in so to speak x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i wouldn't mind that price lol

house we live in is 3/4 bed. Its alot to heat up.
house were saving for is 3story but its the layout i prefer, where kitchen living room on first floor. They have solar pannelling so hoping this is going to save on bills.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

havent posted on here for a bit! hiya lol..

not really gonna bother typing down what i eat anymore just gonna keep checkin up on the weightlosses :)

im at 12.7 now 

xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you still eating enough laura?


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

yeah lol.. actually had a buffet and a takeaway this week so dunno how ive lost im just drinking loads of water lately think thats helping.


----------



## Boothh

my friend was round this morning and we went and got mc donalds breakfast lol :dohh: shes meant to be on a diet too though so we were both naughty, will just have a light tea xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Good laura!

Water does help loads!

Today ive had
3 weetabix
flew slices of tiger bread, 1 slice of hovis bread
ww pitta with lettuces, chicken & cheese.

only 10points, ive got 14 left for today lol


----------



## Boothh

i love WW for that if you pick healthy options you can eat loads, i used to struggle to get through all my points some days, 

how much is it to join online im thinking of signing up, iv been looking through WW books and im going shopping later so if i sign up i can plan to buy low point stuff, 

i always copy you dont i hah xx


----------



## kasey c

Haven't been on here for awhile as had a few weeks where I have not been sticking to my diet - put on 5lb but have lost 1.5 lb since Monday aleady. Panther -well done on your loss, MTA sorry to hear your bad news too and good luck with saving money xxx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ooh thought i would add im fully fitting into a size 14 top now.. wont be a 14 on bottoms anytime soon though have really massive hips and big bum :haha: 

have fitted into a size 10 maxi dress though probs cause it was a lil stretchy like lol


----------



## Boothh

well done laura, :)

today iv had, 

breakfast - sausage and egg mc muffin, hash brown and coke, 
lunch - nothing breakfast was late, 
dinner - chicken and tigerbread with scrape butter on, and a cadburys cluster yoghurt, and a couple of sweets in the car :) 

may have piece of toast in a mo, tryna have a good day tomorrow now 

would like to lose a few lbs for uncles wedding october 15th x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

kasey c said:


> Haven't been on here for awhile as had a few weeks where I have not been sticking to my diet - put on 5lb but have lost 1.5 lb since Monday aleady. Panther -well done on your loss, MTA sorry to hear your bad news too and good luck with saving money xxx

thank you!

well done on 1.5lb keep up the work sure rest will come off in no time too:thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im stuffed again. 

Dunno how many points in total as i cba to put info in right now do it tomorrow, guessing around 20 though.


----------



## panther19

I overate today :( haha did it consciously though and not by accident - had icecream which was a calorie bomb... gotta work in 6 hours so I'll make up for it!


----------



## Boothh

im pissed off because i wanted to go for a big power walk this morning with jesse in the pram was planning to do an hour and its very hilly round here, but im having a bad day with my back :( some days i can barely stand up straight its awful, today im in pain just sat still so no way can i go walking anywere or very fast :( iv just took some painkillers so gunna try and do some stretches when theyve kicked in, 

just had a cup of tea with sweetners so far, will probably have a slice of toast in a minute, im doing points today i think, can have 25points x


----------



## spykey_uk

May I join in please? I have a year until we TTC and would like to be a healthy BMI by then, but unfortunately that's still about 35lbs away!

A little about me, I'm 26 years old (DH is 28). We got married about 3 weeks ago and are WTT. 

My stats are: -

Starting weight: 13 stone 13lbs
Current weight: 13 stone
Goal weight: 10 stone 5lbs

Nice to meet you all! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

spykey - welcome! Congrats on the wedding & your loss so far.
becki - hope back feels better soon! Mine were playing up yesterday but affect was in my walking.

today had 2 weetabix & orange.


----------



## spykey_uk

Thanks MummytoAmberX! Looking forward to losing weight with you all!

Well done for your weight loss, you're doing so well! x


----------



## Boothh

good luck hun you can easily lose that in a year, i lost 2stone since january when we started, i know other girls in here lost double that though! just gotta keep at it :) im going to over haul the list when i get time (not now i find it hard concentrate with these painkillers) 

iv not ate yet my friend popped around so just had another cup of tea, jesse about to have his nap so will make lunch then xx


----------



## Boothh

just had 2 slices toast with scrape of butter 5points, so got 20left for today x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

butter 3 points.. per how many grams?

lunch: cottage pie, veg & mash. Instant mash i have is 0.5 fat per 100g dont have saturated on though so just put in 0.5, only had 50g was 0.5 points aint bad.
Bit of cake i made yesterday 3.5 points.


----------



## Boothh

its 1point per 5gram teaspoon in my book, i had bout 1.5 teaspoon per slice so called it 5points x


----------



## Boothh

had 2 rich teas 1point so 6points so far x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i bought pair 12 jogging pants other week they fit nicely. Really need tosort my clothes outagain.


----------



## Boothh

yaay, am wearin a 12 top today from topshop who do small sizes lol, happy happy, though its abit short cus my body is long haha x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

crop top it is becki lol

i remember wearing tops like this haha.


----------



## Boothh

its not a crop top haha i just have a long torso x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i know man lol


----------



## Boothh

hahha :dohh: well dunno how many points i had yesterday ended up eating spag bol from tin and toast i doubt it was over 25though, 

so far iv just had a cup of tea, need to eat more in the day!


----------



## kasey c

MummyToAmberx said:


> kasey c said:
> 
> 
> Haven't been on here for awhile as had a few weeks where I have not been sticking to my diet - put on 5lb but have lost 1.5 lb since Monday aleady. Panther -well done on your loss, MTA sorry to hear your bad news too and good luck with saving money xxx
> 
> thank you!
> 
> well done on 1.5lb keep up the work sure rest will come off in no time too:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks MTA :) I weighed today and have lost another 1.5lb so only another 2lb to get down to until where I was before. xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Go going kasey! 

I feel like a fat pig with how much am eating lol but never the less i shall stick to it see what result is at end of the month if ive old lost 3lb id be gutted like.

Today ive had
2 weetabix 
medium sized orange, 1/4 slice of bread. Lick off spoon of the cake mixture :)
cheese & lettuces sandwich + extra slice of wholemeal bread.
ive logged tea aswell 
ww pizza so total is 14, going have a mini cupcake to bump it up a few points.


----------



## kasey c

Had a good day - been busy weeding at my MIL's allotment today - hoping I've lost another lb, hope everyone is having a good weekend xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im having a bash at making puff pastry today. Not pointing as im not making my own little pointed one lol. 

Going have mince, potato's, carrots in it. With mixed veg.
Apple oat crumble for dessert but i aint eating again today after this.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning. 

Went out for off road walk last night was fun but bit hard haha. 

I really hope i hit my 5lb loss target this morning otherwise i'll be gutted.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

how much do you weigh now leanne? 

ive been canny bad this week so im expecting a gain..


----------



## MummyToAmberx

dunno laura put my scales away for the month.

sound like youve been drinking for whole week off ya fb status lmao


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

haha ive only actually drank once this weekend on sunday night :haha: going to have a none drinking week this weekend i hope lol


----------



## panther19

I did awesome today and yesterday... the five days before that I just had normal days lol... hard to get back at it! seems like i have a good diet week then 5-6days off... awwell... back at it now that's all that matters!


----------



## panther19

Had another good day today, went to aquafit straight after class... tired now but feeling good!


----------



## Boothh

im having trouble getting back in to dieting after weeks off, i think its hard because im fitting in my clothes now and i dont feel fat anymore, so its hard to carry on, iv not ate ridiculous just normal 2000 cal days, im finding it harder now i am not sat at home all the time, its easy to just grab something when your out and iv not had to deal with it before, plus with my back the painkillers i have make me hungry plus i cant do any proper excercise! need to focus really


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im confused becki

You want loose more or not?

This figures are really out of date on the front, lol.

Good going on good days panther. 

My own thread is pretty much gone down the loo, really dont get why been put in general section with threads people commeent on 100x a day about there life.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Im finding it hard aswell getting back into the swing of it lol but i can tell ive gained weight my belly just feels bloated so deffo need to get me arse back into gear!


----------



## Regalpeas

Hello I am jumping late in the game! :) However I would like to participate in this thread. I need support and I would like to give it as well. I was on a 21 day walking challenge earlier this season which I successfully completed. I was so proud which some how amounted to me slacking off again. lol

I have to get back on track.

My current goal is 20lbs to lose.

I will keep you all updated. 

Be encouraged!:thumbup:


----------



## panther19

Regalpeas said:


> Hello I am jumping late in the game! :) However I would like to participate in this thread. I need support and I would like to give it as well. I was on a 21 day walking challenge earlier this season which I successfully completed. I was so proud which some how amounted to me slacking off again. lol
> 
> I have to get back on track.
> 
> My current goal is 20lbs to lose.
> 
> I will keep you all updated.
> 
> Be encouraged!:thumbup:

welcome :happydance:


----------



## panther19

MummyToAmberx said:


> Im confused becki
> 
> My own thread is pretty much gone down the loo, really dont get why been put in general section with threads people commeent on 100x a day about there life.


I noticed that, what's going on that they moved it? Or is it now just ALL diaries no matter what topic go in there... :wacko:

I had a so so day today, higher cals... but no groceries left so not many options :( not doing groceries until saturday and we've already run out! That doesn't usually happen... fit into a pair of my old size 10 capri pants today though :thumbup: and they're not stretchy ones either! YAY! They do come from a store that usually falls a size bigger though... so... still feels like progress. Yay!:happydance:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I seriously cant get back on my diet guys :(

i dunno whats wrong with me! 

ive had a packet of crisps so far today and im having chips and chicken dippers for dinner later and probably have cheese and pickel sandwich later now i dont think thats bad but i know ill end up snacking bad crap through the night! :(


----------



## panther19

Start with big healthy breakfast tomorrow mummytobe, sometimes just starting a new day will get me right back to where I left off

I've been having bits of apple with organic vanilla yoghurt, a couple of spoons of muesli or wheatpuffs and a tablespoon of flaxseed, keeps me full and going for atleast four hours!

I've had 5 good days this week, only 'bad' day was Wednesday... not quite on track for weightloss but hey a pound lost is a pound lost so as long as that scale says something less than before next time I weight - it's all good!

Started back at university last week... going to be hard and keep me busy. Statistics... so not my thing, I do NOT have a mathbrain. BLAHHH anyways, enjoy your weekend everyone!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

been good today getting back on it now :)


----------



## Boothh

yeah i know the main page needs updating iv just had more important things to do lol, 

i do wanna lose more weight but now im at my pre preg size its hard, like before i got pregnant i thought i could do with losing a stone but it wasnt that important and i sort of feel like that now, im gunna try and have a good week though and try and have a good breakfast cus my new painkillers you have to eat with them and iv not been eating breakfast recently but i need to now, if i could lose another stone before christmas then next year i wont even have to diet x


----------



## Boothh

right iv tried to have some breakfast today cus of my painkillers, 

1.5 slices of toast with scrape of butter 259cals x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

havent had any breaky cba with it lol had 1 choccy out the tin of roses though :haha:

having a sunday dinner today chicken roasties mash stuffing peas and carrots with gravy mm i cant wait :D 

probably have a cheese sandwich for tea with pickles


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I love breakfast now & enjoying having it most important meal of the day anyways.

Tbh, i cant really be bothered about coming in here, no offence.


----------



## Boothh

haha well dont come in then..


----------



## Dizzy321

Hi all :D I am back after 2 weeks in Florida, tried to be as good as I could with a few treats thrown in ..... gonna assess the damage tomorrow! hope its not too bad! not stopped walking around all the parks in the heat for 2 weeks so hopefully that will have saved me a bit :)


----------



## Boothh

aww you gotta have a few treats on holiday, did you have a good time? cant wait to see pics, only 57sleeps til we go to disneyland paris ! XD 

i had some galaxy earlier and i was supposed to have chicken kiev, smileys and beans for tea but my painkillers have affected my taste and everything tastes like vinigar so had 1/4 a smiley, a tiny bite of chicken and just ate the beans so need to have something else really but dont know what x


----------



## Boothh

ended up having a ready salted crisps and mayo sandwich, 

sick of being on painkillers now its really annoying i just dont have appetite at all and everything taste weird and i cant excercise, i have just over another week on them then hopefully my back wont be as bad and i can start properly again, 

not eaten yet cus i cant get out of bed and theres nobody in, just had some lemonade x


----------



## Dizzy321

Had a fantastic time thanks Becki :D best holiday ever had! Bet you cant wait till DisneyLand :thumbup:
and OMG I stayed the same! buzzing! ;) I will have to get my skates on though if I wanna lose more weight for Xmas :)


----------



## Boothh

thats great you stayed the same, im really looking forward to it, and i already thought that with all the walking you do i can let myself have a few treats, soo excited! xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Aw sounds like you a great time Paula :D i wish i was going there this year!!

good job on staying the same!

Im not weighing in till friday this week 

x


----------



## Boothh

well yesterday i hardly ate cus of painkillers, had 1 bag of wotsits, a chocolate cake bar and then we ordered take away which i ate a few spoons of rice with korma sauce (less than quarter of the plate) and half a naan bread dipped in korma sauce, 

just had a brew so far today x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ive had a w.w lasagne meal with steamed veg 310cls
a rustlers grill steak 236cls
6 segments of terrys choccy orange, 3 marshmallows
and a packet of crisps 

not sure how many cals today but wouldnt say really bad day

i'm going to weigh in on sunday and take a pic of my weightloss so far in my dress im getting :D

xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Another good day today i think.. lol

if i keep doing good this week i think i will be down to 12.2 on sunday :happydance:


----------



## blondeNklutzi

*sneaks in* Hey ladies can I join you? Since having my LO I have gained over 20 pounds and I'm really overweight, I want to get rid of it! 

current weight-260 lbs
goal weight-200 lbs (not my final goal, but I want to give myself small goals to start with!)
lost so far-0

A friend of mine and I are trying to keep each other accountable for excercising, we are walking two days a week together and reminding each other to work out every other day. I'm also trying to cut calories (not necessarily change WHAT I eat, but how much). As soon as I finish the bottle of soda I have in my kitchen I'm going to try to cut soda out altogether, I have managed 4 glasses of water a day! Sorry, this turned into a novel!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Welcome blondeNklutzi :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

lol is anyone still dieting on here? or just not posting anymore? :wacko:

or just busy :haha:


----------



## Dizzy321

I still read Laura :D always v quiet though, I used to enjoy it when we all used to post what we ate everyday. I stayed the same last 2 weeks with my holiday which I was v pleased with, hoping for 2lbs off this week!? x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

ooh that's good paula :D

i dunno i dont really like posting what i eat anymore lol because it always makes me get more hungry when i wrote down what i have had to eat? that sounds weird but nvm :haha:

x


----------



## panther19

I'm still here! I'm still here! 

I had an emergency appendectomy Thursday night :| belly cramps thursday am, drove myself to hospital and was admitted. Go figure lol, feel great though and recovering well but won't be focussing on weightloss this week obviously. I'm soooo bloated now though...


----------



## blondeNklutzi

Panther-feel better soon! 

My diet has been rubbish these past few days. I've been on the go a lot and a bit stressed. I also haven't managed to work out the past few days because I simply haven't had time! Here's hoping I do better today.


----------



## kasey c

Hi not been on here for awhile as I have been in Hong Kong (might be moving there next year so went there to see whether we liked it and would want to live over there.) Although I have eaten quite a bit whilst I have been over there have done tonnes of walking in hot and humid conditions so have lost weight (3lb since last week) so weighing in at 10st 4lb :) Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## kasey c

paula85 said:


> Hi all :D I am back after 2 weeks in Florida, tried to be as good as I could with a few treats thrown in ..... gonna assess the damage tomorrow! hope its not too bad! not stopped walking around all the parks in the heat for 2 weeks so hopefully that will have saved me a bit :)

Paula- glad to hear you had a fab time in Florida and well done on not putting any weight on. Hope all the info I sent you was of use xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

im 12 stone 3lb now :happydance:


having a ham baguette today 

and a chicken kebab from takeaway tonight though done well i think so i will have a treat :D


----------



## Dizzy321

kasey c said:


> paula85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :D I am back after 2 weeks in Florida, tried to be as good as I could with a few treats thrown in ..... gonna assess the damage tomorrow! hope its not too bad! not stopped walking around all the parks in the heat for 2 weeks so hopefully that will have saved me a bit :)
> 
> Paula- glad to hear you had a fab time in Florida and well done on not putting any weight on. Hope all the info I sent you was of use xxClick to expand...

Aww thanks hun, yes it was helpful, we had a fantastic time! omg hong kong wow, how come you may be moving over there?? I am jealous of you loosing weight! I was happy I stayed the same though, I did have pizza and burger quite a few times but all the walking in the hot weather must have saved me lol ............ BUT I did gain 1lb this week :cry:
gutted!!! so that means I have sts for ages then gained :nope::nope: I am really craving naughty foods the past week and finding it very hard ATM soooo frustrating!! I need to up the pace but cant :wacko:


----------



## kasey c

So happy to hear you had a great time and the info was useful :) You have done so well with the weight loss - don't give up!! I know how you feel about craving naughty foods- but sometimes its good to have a little of what you fancy - just don't go overboard!
My husband might be offered a position in the Hong Kong office of his company - should hopefully know either way in three weeks time. I think the food is quite low fat in Hong Kong as oils and butter are really expensive over there so possibly why I lost weight- I will probably put on weight now that I am back in the UK though :(


----------



## Dizzy321

What a fantastic oppurtunity for you and your family! go for it!! :)
Its probably cos its almost TOTM and I will NEVER give up, trying as hard as I can but it is like a battle sometimes :wacko:


----------



## kasey c

I know what you mean! I sometimes think I am never going to shift this excess weight. I wish I had my mum's body - she is really lucky and has a very fast metabolism she is only an inch shorter than me but weighs 4 stone lighter than me!
Really hope Hong Kong works out for us- I really want to live there- we have even found the area we would want to move to if we did go- its so nice and is only 10 mins from Hong Kong Disneyland!! :D


----------



## Boothh

hey girls im back for good now after more than a month of not dieting, i think i really needed the break as we had alot going on and it wasnt really something i could focus on, im going to a wedding on the 15th october its in 17days and we are staying for the weekend in a posh hotel in harrogate lol, so i would like to lose a few lbs to feel more confident (though im actually happy with the way i look atm i know i will be happier a stone lighter!) 

so i have a new plan im going to right down what im eating in here everyday cus iv found not writing it and letting everyone see what iv ate has seen me slip into bad habits and eat crap cus nobody knows about it lol
also for the first time since starting dieting ill be trying to eat breakfast and drink at least 8glasses of water a day, 

so day 1 iv weighed in this morning at 13st 10lb (last official weigh in was mid august at 13st 9lb) so i over a month of over indulging iv only put on 1lb which is good, and im bloated with AF due any second, 

i cant do much excercise so to speak with my back (i had a pulled muscle and its made the rest of my back tense to compensate and it causes considerable pain along with sciatica im still back and forward trying to find the right painkillers to suit me) 

and we go on holiday 16th november so id like to have lost at least 7lbs by then! 

i will NOT go over 1500cals even at weekends (except maybe this friday cus its my ann summers party and we will be drinking)

so today so far

2weetabix with skimmed milk 1 teaspoon of half spoon sugar, and 2 glasses of water with a bit of robinsons blackcurrant squash added = 220cals, 

so iv managed to have a low cal breakfast and have 2glasses of water so far so im doing well only 6 to go, iv decided i wont drink anything else like tea or w/e until iv drank my 8glasses to spur me on if i want a cuppa haha x


----------



## Dizzy321

Good luck Becki :flower: you have done well to only gain 1lb! x


----------



## Boothh

i meant to say get well soon panther! 

and paula i was shocked i thought id have put more on because we have had takeaway/mcdonalds/gone out for a meals at least 3times a week in this month more alot of the time, though iv made sure to stay around 2000 cals a day which is why i think iv not put on much cus iv not over ate just eaten normally like i would be when im at target sort of thing! im hoping to get back on it now cus i dont want to be this big forever! xx


----------



## kasey c

Good luck Boothh and well done for only putting on a 1lb xx


----------



## Boothh

thanks x
just deciding what to have for lunch! not much in im doing an asda shop online now though so tryna get healthy stuff x


----------



## Boothh

right lunch was 2slices toast with scrape of dairylea 2glasses squash and a wham bar (we really do have nothing in lol) 345cals 

so 565cals so far today not doing bad and half my water intake hit so far :)


----------



## Boothh

couple of squares of chocolate and 2 more glasses of squash 85cals, 650cals so far today x


----------



## panther19

Good luck boothh!

Glad your vacation as good paula, and good that you didn't gain! 

kasey c: wow Hong Kong! Really cool opportunity!

For myself, you guys have probably noticed I haven't been here much. I went for surgery last week Thursday, was dismissed Saturday morning. I seem to be recovering at lightning speed as I was walking around the morning after the surgery. My staples get removed early on Friday after only about 7.5 days. I'm already noticing my skin starting to grow on at the 5day point so lol... doing realy well! The doctors and nurses wereall pretty awestruck with me... I guess I'm healthy as a horse! I DEF>. feel even more fantastic now with some ofthe weight gone...my appendix fixed... woo I could rule the world haha!
I will still be off work for about another week and a half but as I'm still recovering I can't really diet... so... not working and not dieting means I'm trying to eat normal which is hard... I have to cut back the food so much because I'm so sedentary now where normally I'm pretty active.

Myeah, so you all probably won't see me much the next two weeks as I'm taking a break... Although I'm doing fantastic I am noticing my body is asking more rest, more fluids and not too much emotional/mental stimulation so I gotta take it easy.

Anyway... enough yapping about me... hope to see some losses from you guys when I get back!!


----------



## Boothh

well i ended up gettin mc donalds last night still came in at 1500 cals though so i was okay, :)

this morning been realy busy so been naughty and had no breakfast! just had a freddo bar 95cals,

then for lunch i just had a salad with 1boiled egg, a few new potatos, cucumber, tomato, lettuce and onion and a tablespoon of salad cream with 1 slice of toast with low fat cottage cheese and pineapple on, came in at 367cals which is great and im really full too :) 

so 462cals so far today will probably have fruit salad as a snack later and we are having pizza for tea (thin crust not checked cals but will depend on how high in cals it is how much i eat) feeling good today, like im back on track now :) xx


----------



## kasey c

Panther- all the best for a speedy recovery and have a good rest xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Been crap the past week starting good tomorrow though gonna weigh on sat hope i havent gained! :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Lost 2lbs last week, hoping for at least 2lbs this week Ive been extra good! sticking to low cal & 1 hour speed walking everyday....looking forward to WI on Saturday :D


----------



## kasey c

well done Paula that really good news :) xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks casey :) I am really motivated again...6lbs away from loosing 6 stones :D
still not half way there though :wacko: 
how are you getting along? x


----------



## ames_x

Paula that is an amazing achievement :shock:, well done lovely!

You should really upload before and after pics, but there is a huge differance! x


----------



## kasey c

paula85 said:


> Thanks casey :) I am really motivated again...6lbs away from loosing 6 stones :D
> still not half way there though :wacko:
> how are you getting along? x

wow thats an amazing loss! :) Just maintaining weight at the mo so at least I haven't put any on- just find it so difficult to try and lose this last stone though xx


----------



## Boothh

well done paula i think i need abit of your determination lol x


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks Girls :D I am really starting to see the weight loss now....I am starting to get comments from people..finally :lol: really hoping to get the 100lbs off for xmas :yipee:

Ames....I have been taking pics but not took a full length one for a while now! well 2 stones ago! so I need to take one tonight :thumbup: I may put some pics up to see if you lot can tell :D 
x


----------



## Boothh

yeah you should paula! you should be really proud of yoursel youve done amazingly, i forgot to weigh myself monday so iv decided to just weigh myself the day i go to this wedding (a week tomorrow) and see how much iv lost, im not doing badly really but struggling to eat much at the moment with painkillers,

today iv had a ripple and a glass of coke and a couple of jelly tots, im living on sugar to keep me going cus im not eating enough, smething really needs to change!


----------



## Dizzy321

I will put some up tonight when OH gets home from work & can take an up to date one :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Cant wait to see the pics Paula you have done great :D

im doing crap again.. had a takeaway shared a chicken kebab and had chips and salad today oh and a packet of crisps :(


----------



## Dizzy321

Not sure if I wanna post the pics I look soo awful :cry: but I also want to show you all my weight loss cos I have been here a year almost and have come along way. Was thinking about posting on fb but how do I do a private album for only bnb girls???


----------



## Boothh

paula im so glad you did cus you have achieved so much and you dont look awful at all you look great! youve come so far in such a short space of time you should be so proud of yourself, hold your head high cus you deserve to xxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Thanks Becki.....I do feel like a div now though :blush: awful :cry: I feel like shit today, ignore me I am just hormonal :blush:


----------



## Squidge

Sorry to intrude but just wondered if any of you do calorie counting? :blush: 

I'm starting it today after finishing weight watchers.


----------



## Dizzy321

I do :) its the only diet thats worked for me, I have lost 77lbs since jan x


----------



## Squidge

:o Wow, that's brilliant! Well done you!! :D 

I've had a look at a couple of calorie counting websites and one says i need to be having 1400 calories the other says between 1200-1300 :shrug:


----------



## Dizzy321

I would start with the higher one, if you start low there is no where to go iykwim?
have you worked out your BMR? that will tell you what you need to maintain your weight and if u drop that by 500 and do some exercise you will loose :)


----------



## Squidge

Yep, on the Nutracheck website it says i need 1400 calories a day but to burn 200 to lose atleast 2lb per week. Shall i stick to 1300-1400 a day? 

Sorry for all the questions :haha:


----------



## Dizzy321

That would be best hun, then burn 200 cals + a day and you should loose 2lbs per week, also your body wont go into starvation mode and hold on to everything you eat :)


----------



## Squidge

200 calories a day? I'm going to be shattered :rofl: 

Thank you though :hugs:


----------



## Dizzy321

you think 200 is alot? its not really, probably walking for an hour? Im no expert though just giving advice :flower:


----------



## Squidge

I think all exercise is a lot :blush: :dohh: 

I'll jump on the cross trainer later on, soon burn off 200 hopefully.


----------



## panther19

Squidge said:


> Sorry to intrude but just wondered if any of you do calorie counting? :blush:
> 
> I'm starting it today after finishing weight watchers.

Yup! I do, that's how I'm losing weight - eating healthy, lots of fresh stuff and counting calories. I aim for a certain amount of calories short every day... then after so much time I should have lost x amount of weight. 

Works brilliantly!


----------



## panther19

200 cals is really easy to burn off. Don't forget that you're already burning off more eh... your body probably needs somewhere around 2000 cals, so by only consuming 1400... you're already burning the extra 600 you're not getting... burning another 200 is just adding to that!

I'mnot an exercise person either, I'm an active person though, I've noticed this especially after surgery. I'm always on the go doing something, or working, and I go to aquafit occasionally. I'm not a member of a gym but I did curves for a (free) month last month and it was great.

Best way to lose weight is exercise and eating good, but the exercise doesn't have to be Olympic style crazy stuff. 

Paula! post those pics! I bet there's a huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge difference!

I'm back everyone, two weeks since surgery and I can't take it any longer, went back to half duties at work yesterday too. Going crazy from boredom lol, I also feel physically fine so I'm going back to trying to lose weight (I guess I made a really really fast recovery)

Weighed in this morning; 75.8Kg or 167.1lbs, total lost so far since March 1st: 22.9lbs very slowly! Next goal is 162 lbs. 

Starting cal. counting again today! :happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

I burn off 548 calories walking 3mph for 1 hour each day! so burning 200 will be really easy like Panther said :)

Panther...I may pluck up the courage to post the pics :blush: glad your feeling better & recovered from the surgery....good luck with the calorie counting again, keep us posted how you get on :)

WI tomorrow, hoping it will be a good number cos I have tried sooo hard this week with walking and sticking to 1300 calories :)


----------



## kasey c

Paula, I want to see photos too!!! I hope WI went well today for you, enjoy the rest of your weekend xx


----------



## Dizzy321

Absolutally gutted. I STS :cry: I mean WTF!!! I tried so so hard this week, 1300 cals or less and an hours power walk everyday this week and I stayed the bloody same :nope: all I can put it down too is TOTM :shrug: that means I have only lost 4lbs in over a month!!! I cant have that when I am trying so hard!? 

I am going to do exactally the same this week and see what the scales say next sat when AF has gone.........if its not a good result I dunno what I am gonna do :wacko:


----------



## Boothh

hey paula it probably is totm and you will have a good loss next week, and if your doing more excercise you could just be building muscle and that weighs more than fat :hugs:

i havnt been around much cus iv had a really bad stomach bug, and iv hardly eaten anything,

friday all i had was 2bottles of lucozade and a quarter of a richtea biscuit,
saturday i had a 6inch turkey salad sub from subway with lite mayo and a cup of coke,
today so far i had half a chocolate chip cookie from subway, a small cup of coke, and about a quarter of a cheese and tomato baguette with salad cream on, and just having a vanilla latte now which has 78cals in

im really struggling to eat, though maybe the upside is a good loss tomorrow? x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I think it's probably down to AF hun dont worry you have done brilliant :hugs:

i weighed myself today and i am 12.5 so gained 2lb in 2 weeks i was 12.3 so not that bad i guess im happy with that back on the diet tomorrow :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

aw becki hope you feel better soon! sounds really bad :hugs:


----------



## panther19

paula85 said:


> Absolutally gutted. I STS :cry: I mean WTF!!! I tried so so hard this week, 1300 cals or less and an hours power walk everyday this week and I stayed the bloody same :nope: all I can put it down too is TOTM :shrug: that means I have only lost 4lbs in over a month!!! I cant have that when I am trying so hard!?
> 
> I am going to do exactally the same this week and see what the scales say next sat when AF has gone.........if its not a good result I dunno what I am gonna do :wacko:

totm is time of the month right? It probably is, I don't even go neaaarr the scale from the few days before AF until it's good and gone! Your body can retain quite a bit of water AND it's virtually impossible to not have lost weight with what you've done over the last week. :)


----------



## panther19

Boothh said:


> h
> i havnt been around much cus iv had a really bad stomach bug, and iv hardly eaten anything,

Get well soon!


----------



## panther19

Ahh yeah calorie counting was a bust hehe, had a junkday yesterday and today. It was thanksgiving though so we had a big meal of turkey and mashed potatoes and all that good stuff, I guess my timing for going back to the diet was a bit off! lol.... had OH's parents over and did lots of house stuff today! watched shows with my OH... brilliant day!
We'll be eating leftovers tomorrow and I don't expect to go back to my diet until Tuesday. Have to study for statistics all day tomorrow. :( boo


----------



## Boothh

i weighed in this morning at 13st 7lb so i lost 3lbs in 2weeks which is not bad,

breakfast this morning was vanilla latte and 1weetabix with skimmed milk and sprinkle of halfspoon sugar 202cals :)

i still cant eat much but tryna eat regularly at least now x


----------



## Dizzy321

3lbs in 2 weeks is great. more than me :cry: I am getting so frustrated now....I had better loose this week :grr:


----------



## Boothh

ill probably put it back on at this wedding at weekend paula god knows what ill be eating lol x
and im sure you will have a great loss this week x


----------



## panther19

How's everyone doing? I'mdoing terrible... afraid I've put on. STRESS, first the appendix thing... pressure at work, grandma died last Wednesday. :( Midterm this week (university) yuck... Oh goes away for four days...planning on lots of swimming and dieting while he's gone to get a solid start so I can resist the chocolate and cookies he brings around when he's back.

I have no problem resisting when I'm doing good... but it's been a terrible two weeks!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Got my own diet diary in the journal diet section now :) 

been going off my diet lately and put on weight! im 12.9 now was 12.3 need to lose a little bit of weight for halloween so getting back on it on saturday :D


----------



## panther19

Best part about losing weight is being able to dig through my box that has clothing that is too small but too nice to throw/give, my fave jeans are in there too... prob another 15 pounds to go before I'll fit those again! BUT, I've been able to dig out one camisole that fits and a tshirt that's tight but should hopefully fit soon... I'm also fitting into one of my spring/fall jackets again. :happydance: did so-so yesterday... was pretty active though.

I Have to lose another 20 pounds by June 1st 2011, planning on a trip to Europe and to backpack for a few weeks and visit family and friends. Very excited for it but do need to loose the weight so I can fit into my smaller clothes and smaller clothes weight less and pack better :p a.k.a I'll be able to take more


----------



## Dizzy321

Girrrlsss dont let fatbusters die :cry: :haha: how is everyone? Panther, you will get into those clothes in no time! :D 
Becki are you still dieting? has that Dominoes code ran out yet :haha: 
Hope everyone is well x x x


----------



## panther19

I stopped recording cals about half way through September and took about a whole month off all together after my surgery. 

I just can't seem to get back into it? I have been really active though, I've been going to aquafit three times a week for the past two weeks and working lots. I also bought a hand blender last week so I can go back to making smoothies and meal shakes. The big blender (that we got for 10 bucks :D) is awesome but I don't use it regularly because it's hard to clean... the hand blender I just twist off the blender piece and rinse it... then use the cup with the shake in it to drink out of. Brilliant and cheap too!

Weight seems to be somewhat stable, bought size 10 pants today and an awesome Helly Hansen winter jacket in size M!

What happened to fatbusters :|


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I'm not on it atm.. propa went down the hill lately feeel like shit cause of it and am really depressed atm :(


----------



## Dizzy321

Panther have you been weighed latley? sound like you wont have done too bad with being so active :thumbup: hope your well recovered from your op x

Aww Laura, hope your ok? have you gained or? :hugs:

I am doing great .... lost 15lbs in the past month :happydance: only half way on my journey so still going strong! :D


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Yeah i have gained 2lb checked last night :( 12.10lb now i think i was 12.8 lol.

I'm okay just feel really shitty and lonely lately like all my friends have moved on and i have nobody i know that sounds weird lol but nvm 

You are doing amazing Paula 15lb bloody hell! great! :thumbup:


----------



## Dizzy321

It does not sound weird hun, everyone feels like at some point :hugs: and 2lbs is nothing so dont worry about that, will be gone in no time :) plus your stunning anyway xx


----------



## panther19

x-MummyToBe-x said:


> Yeah i have gained 2lb checked last night :( 12.10lb now i think i was 12.8 lol.
> 
> I'm okay just feel really shitty and lonely lately like all my friends have moved on and i have nobody i know that sounds weird lol but nvm
> 
> You are doing amazing Paula 15lb bloody hell! great! :thumbup:

Doesn't sound weird at all... but getting back into it may actually make you feel better once you get going again! :hugs:



paula85 said:


> Panther have you been weighed latley? sound like you wont have done too bad with being so active :thumbup: hope your well recovered from your op x
> 
> I am doing great .... lost 15lbs in the past month :happydance: only half way on my journey so still going strong! :D

Nope, haven't weighed... supposed to weigh in again on the 20th... that's only 4 days away and I may skip it :blush: it's probably silly but I really can't deal with a gain! Being real active again this week too... aquafit twice so far and stacked wood for 2.5 hours yesterday... good workout! Sore muscles today and going into my third week of consistently being active again... making it a routine helps. I showed my new pants to OH when I had them on and he asked 'aren't they too big?' Haha, they will shrink in the wash then they will fit perfect, silly boy! :thumbup:

And WOW you are doing awesome! If I could loose half of that by Christmas I'd be VERY happy... we have family pics too in 5 weeks :s yikes... MUST loose more weight!


----------



## lylasmummy

Can I join you lovely ladies? Im currently 210lbs :cry: I want to get down to 154lbs


----------



## panther19

Welcome! It's been a bit quiet though lately :| maybe we can get everyone back in action :)


----------



## lylasmummy

Yea, lets get everyone back on it, ready to look all sexy for santa lol


----------



## Dizzy321

Welcome Lylas mummy :) yeah its very quite in here now.....I dont think anyone comes in here anymore TBH :( but maybe it will get going again! good luck hun x


----------



## panther19

I still check in every once in a while :)

Doing pretty good this week, still active and eating better... haha can't really eat much junk as I'm on a strict budget so I can become DEBT-FREE! Feels like I'm overhauling my entire life this year, loving it.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I havent posted because i have been eating crap lol gained 3lb since ive been eating like crap for maybe a month now? i hate christmas time i always wanna eat loads then!


----------



## Dizzy321

you look stunning in your pic :) I am starving tonite and I have had my dinner too arrghh need biscuits :lol: hoping for a good loss on sat, did not get weighed last week too busy so excited for sat :D x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Thanks Paula :)

I'm sure you will have a good weight loss! :D xx


----------



## panther19

paula85 said:


> you look stunning in your pic

agreed!

I'm sure you'll have a nice loss Paula!

I'm not doing so well :blush: well... I was doing good... then saturday sunday monday and tuesday i had MUNCHIES, unbelievable! Bad period the reason :( bad cramps all day yesterday. felt bloated the last week too.. seem to be doing much better today. Ate well, finally got a gymmembership so got in 37 mins of cardio on the crosstrainer and bike! 

Probably 1600 cals today so a short of about 800 cals. Now I gotta keep this up for a few weeks... I want to drop 2 pounds in the next 9 or 10 days and at least 5 by christmas! :happydance: Should be able to do good with working out, going to the pool and trying to eat good... 

working out is sure going to help a lot! I could hit myself... I could have been going to te gym since September for CHEAP cause I'm a student but I didn't know about it... it's only about 22US for the university gym per month... it's probably only three years old and has everything you would want in a gym. :dohh:Can't believe I didn't know about the student membership! I could have been like 10 pounds lighter working out all this time... anyhow... getting started now though, very happy.


----------



## Dizzy321

thanks girls :) been trying hard the past week, eating 1200 cals a day & not feeling hungry either :happydance: my mini goal is to get another 10lbs off for xmas day, I will be sooo happy if I do that.....that will mean a 7 stone 4lbs or 102 pounds!!!!! loss since January this year :yipee::yipee: 

panther at least you discovered the uni gym in the end :lol: now you can work out lots and drop those pounds :happydance: x


----------



## panther19

When you weighing in again?

I'm off to the gym again today :D lots of work and activities planned over the weekend and plan to weigh in on Monday!


----------



## Dizzy321

I WI tomorrow morning Sat :D hope its a good loss pleeeease!!


----------



## panther19

good luck!


----------



## panther19

Sooo.. boyfriends PS3 died, it's just giving a red blinking light and we are going to try and fix it. He found a used, newer slim PS3 online though with games, controllers and that whole move thing? Made an offer... he's bringing it home tonight for $325. For everything that's with it... it not being old that's such a good deal. I told him I'd pay 100 bucks and it would be most of his birthday gift annnnddd now that we have that thing I may be able to get some of those videogame exercises :D hehe quite excited about it! 
Sucks that the old PS3 died, but he's been complaining he wants a newer one (even though it wasn't needed *sigh* boys) so I think everything ended up going quite well all in all! Especially if I'm going to be able to get some use out of it too!


----------



## panther19

How did everyone do this weekend? 
Weighed in today 75.3Kg was quite dissapointed because I thought I'd stayed the same! Last weighin was 75.8 though so I did lose a pound

Goal for next Monday:
74.8Kg

My BMI is now 26.68! Inching closer to a healthy weight!! :happydance:


----------



## Boothh

hi girls iv not been around in ages, iv not really been dieting to be honest, iv put on a couple of lbs then lost them and then put them back on again i havnt weighed in four a couple of weeks but iv been going between 13.10 and 13.5 so not too bad really, im not eating loads its just crap but been having a stressful few months so not really helped not been in the mood to think and eat healthily just grabbed whatever, i would like to lose another stone though really but with christmas it will probably be in january when i think about it!


----------



## panther19

It's all good, I'm sure a lot of us are going to come back in January! In the mean time just do what you can! Good luck :):hugs:


I weighed again today :blush: 74.8Kg! (BMI 26.5) :| Since that was my goal for next Monday i'm going to change it; 74.3 is what I'm aiming for! I know my weight fluctuates daily but yesterday I was kinda feeling a little bloated and I felt better today so figured I'd check again!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I will be back in january gonna join weight watchers :) untill then best of luck to you all still doing it well done to you all my motivation has gone down the drain atm lol x


----------



## panther19

Alright, see you then! Haha I know for sure I'll still be around :p


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

We starting a new thead for 2011 then? :haha:


----------



## kasey c

Hi all, sorry haven't been on this thread for ages. I haven't lost or gained so that is always good - I am not planning on dieting over Xmas but will start the diet again in Jan, hope this finds you all well, xxx


----------



## Dizzy321

Hey everyone!! :D can you belive its been a year since fat busters was created!? and the main thing is we are still here, only a few of us but still :happydance: def think we should make a 2011 thread!!! I still have at least another year calorie counting! and many more stones to be ditched ;);) I have STS for 3 weeks now, but thats OK! better than gaining! but I have had a few social events that has stalled the weight loss, but 110% now!!! :happydance: still as motivated as Jan 4th this year :winkwink:
xxxxx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Everyone who has stuck at it have done great! I'm the loser who gave up i cant wait to join weight watchers now though woo :happydance:


----------



## Dizzy321

Your not a loser at all Laura, dont be harsh on yourself, you did great and can do it again! good luck with WW :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I'd happily come back & start 2011, if you'll have me.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Im heavier now that when i started!!!! I am SO useless!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I'm 13.5 

i was around 12.3 

when i started this diet i was 14.4

:cry:

I feel so crap about myself now and tbh i actually feel really unhealthy since i've been pigging out i have actually been getting pains from eating so much! it's after anything i eat though i have't even pigged out as much today and i am still getting pains :wacko:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

just have work on points that set you back laura for nextyear, once you done that you shouldn't have a problem. 

glitterfairy i started to make alot of cakes found that was effecting my loss so i stopped bit of a shame as i enjoyed it.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Thanks leanne :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Your welcome.

Im still working on my bread addiction lol! 
Ive pretty much sorted out the cheese one.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

My addictions takeaways! lol i am obsessed with them.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

As in worse stuff can get takeaways or just general takeaways?

I love my takeaway salads lol


----------



## Dizzy321

I wannnt take-away!!!!!!!!! I have had a shit day, freezing cold CBA at all and I just wanna hot bath, pjs, fire on and niceee fooooddd!!!!!!!!! :sulk:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I love my takeaways everything!

chicken kebabs and pizzas and salads and the chips my obsession atm is chicken kebabs though.

Aw paula i honestly dont know how you have gone this long without a takeaway lol i cant believe i ever gave up on them actually a couple year back! i just dont think i could do it now 1 a week will have to do when i start the diet


----------



## panther19

A take-away once a week won't hurt you!


----------



## Glitterfairy

MummyToAmberx said:


> just have work on points that set you back laura for nextyear, once you done that you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> glitterfairy i started to make alot of cakes found that was effecting my loss so i stopped bit of a shame as i enjoyed it.

I rarely eat my cakes actually.I usually make them as gifts for other people .Infact i don't really like cupcakes anymore...think because i've made them so much.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i enjoyed the mixture bit too much lol.


----------



## Glitterfairy

Ewww yuk...raw egg!

Always used to as a kid though.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

where habit came from lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ergh i think the mixture of cake mix is vile my sister loves it though :sick:

I do love the icing though lmao cant help but clean the bowl :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im not huge fan of icing haha.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I loveeee it :D

Im kinda back on my diet now i've cut down so much on what i usually eat i am having a takeaway tonight though always have one on a saturday lol im trying not to deprive myself of anything i want i know i have to eat in moderation though which i wasn't doing when i lost weight before i wanna do it the healthy way this time :)

so i better go get some breaky ina minute lol


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I'm gonna start posting in here more again or might just go back in my own thread again not sure lol 

Had 2 slices of toast and a cheese babybel for breaky :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

brekki now? Its lunch time :p 

i will own up i had half/half 2 cupcakes as im making hollie bday cake/cupcakes needed to try make sure were fine lol.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

nah i had my breaky at around 11ish i think lol 

i dont have anything in for lunch though so dunno what to do!

god i could just eat a cake :lol:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you need eat brekki alot earlier & have lunch can make a huge differance to alot of things
ill be posting pic of cake on fb later, warning don't look if you want cake hah.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I ended up having a custard pot lol there's nothing into eat that's healthy i had micro chips and bread that was about it i dont wanna have eat much because im gonna be having a takeaway later and that will take up most my calories..

Gonna try having it earlier tomorrow 

argh i want a nice big chocolate cake with choc icing all on it mmm


----------



## Dizzy321

I lost 4lbs this week :D:D:D:D over the moon :) 93lbs in total so far! hoping for another 5lbs off for xmas day and that will take me to 7 stones off since Jan whoooop whooooop!!!!!!!!!!! PS - I want cake now :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

awesome stuff paula, nearly at that 100lb, amazing!

its actually alot better for you laura to eat through the day, not to save up for 1 meal. 
esp when your drinking.

i cant say i havent done it myself too :)

anyone got sore tailbone from having there LO's? mine screwed i swear.


----------



## Boothh

well done on your latest loss paula, you really have done amazing, im up for a new thread in january dont think its best idea for to start it though as we seen im abit shit at keeping it updated :dohh: iv pretty much sts since august when i stopped dieting properly put a lb here or there and then lost again, i only wanna lose a stone and ill be happy, but got too much goin on at the moment to be thinkin about weight loss its not that important to me at moment! 

glad your all doing well and ill keep checkin in, be joinin back properly in a few weeks xxx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Well done Paula you looked fab in your pics so do you Leanne! 

That's good that you have sts Becki i haven't ive gained like 18lb back or something! really bad that but i've lost weight this week gonna weigh in again tomorrow though :)

I had a lie in this morning so ive only just had my breaky had 2 slices of brown toast with a cuppa..

and dinners gonna be a roasty but without the roast tateys im having baby tateys instead :lol:


----------



## panther19

I'm sticking I've stayed the same since last weigh in... been overeating a bit, not so much junkfood but overeating in general a little more than I should. I've been going to the gym regularly so I'm staying the same but if i could just cut my cal's a little I'd be losing weight... boo-urns, stuck again!

Wow Paula! good going :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I've lost 3lb this week :happydance:

I'm 13.2 now lol


----------



## Dizzy321

woohoo 3lbs is just fantastic!! just keep it up!! :D I wish I weighed 13 stones....omh I cannot wait till I do :yipee:


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Paula when we are at our goal weight we are hitting newcastle :haha:

you dont live far and newcastle is brilliant :D

thanks
xx


----------



## Dizzy321

woohoo i am up for that :winkwink: im not far at all :) x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Woo hoo im excited :haha:

what's your goal weight again Paula? x


----------



## Dizzy321

11 stone 7lbs ........ would be over the moon with 12 stones though :D still a looooong way to go but i will get there and i will be coming for a night out round newcastle wooo :) xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ahh well i can wait i always love a good night out on the town :haha: xx


----------



## panther19

3 lbs MTA-x! You're going to double your goal by Christmas. :happydance:

I'm still going to the gym regularly... it's been three weeks now :D So the gymmembership has officially been worthwile! Been to the gym ten times in the last 19 days... that's a good average, going to try and hit it a little more often now that I have hoidays.

I remember I got a three month membership once three years ago and I only went once :blush: I'll never do that again! Such a waste of money too, silly me :nope:

AND UGHHHH I wrote an exam this morning and I think I passed, so I'm cautiously happy about that but then I found out that the two courses I'm taking starting in January are ALSO super-hard :cry: but I really want this degree.... I have till spring 2013 to complete everything so I guess if I keep taking a course or two at a time I'll get there... it sucks that it takes so long though because I can't go full-time (can't afford not to work) it's hard not to get discouraged... blahh sorry rant!


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ah thanks panther i don't think i will i still cant seem to get into it properly like i was when i started im still snacking on crap i will probably stay the same.. i am joining weight watchers after crimbo tho with my mam so im excited :D

and you are doing brill as usual wish i could go to the gym but my confidence is very low atm!


----------



## Dizzy321

I am really craving sweet things today arrghh :lol: I chewed a custard cream biscuit but felt too guilty n spat in in the bin :haha: already had 1200 cals today. gonna have a long bubble bath and go to bed with a book to keep my mind off food :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

newcastle was mega rammed when i went out for my bday, never use to be soo busy though.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

It's always busy newcastle lol it's still a bit busy on a sunday aswell i love it there :D

I'm going this saturday for a couple of drinks i dunno what to wear though cause i've put weight on to wear my dresses lol ..


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Never was 'as' busy though when i lived up home, i were there every saturday without fail lol.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

I've only started going to Newcastle after i had Brooke really i was always at my local clubs so dont know what it was like back then lol


----------



## MummyToAmberx

ahh i never went down locals.

day 1 back on it, really just want stop 12st for new year (currently need loose 2lb ive put on from the cakes & pastries :p) 

im feeling very confident i can do this in time for our house being ready! :)


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

That's good leanne :D

i cant wait to start W.W's seeming as it's actually a diet i can stick to and enjoy eating everything i still like so im hoping i could actually get to 9 stone doing W.W's as that was my goal weight a few years but i stopped at 10 stone dunno why cause i still wasn't happy with myself.. i think when im on a diet i actually need something planned out for and folllowed cause if not ill just fall off it and i'll binge or stop eating im weird :wacko:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

you doing it online laura?

i agree ww is good, with good structure just wasnt for me, sadly.

thank you.

i must say its nice to start chatting again in this thread, bit sad when it went really quiet


----------



## MummyToAmberx

panther19 said:


> 3 lbs MTA-x! You're going to double your goal by Christmas. :happydance:
> 
> I'm still going to the gym regularly... it's been three weeks now :D So the gymmembership has officially been worthwile! Been to the gym ten times in the last 19 days... that's a good average, going to try and hit it a little more often now that I have hoidays.
> 
> I remember I got a three month membership once three years ago and I only went once :blush: I'll never do that again! Such a waste of money too, silly me :nope:
> 
> AND UGHHHH I wrote an exam this morning and I think I passed, so I'm cautiously happy about that but then I found out that the two courses I'm taking starting in January are ALSO super-hard :cry: but I really want this degree.... I have till spring 2013 to complete everything so I guess if I keep taking a course or two at a time I'll get there... it sucks that it takes so long though because I can't go full-time (can't afford not to work) it's hard not to get discouraged... blahh sorry rant!


is the gym paying off? 

were asking grandparents about going every sunday on xmas day lol if you remember me mentioning it.
fingers crossed you have passed! 
id love to do courses myself but i cant afforrd childcare etc, all the best with it!


----------



## Dizzy321

Hey girls :) I had a fab day until I got peed off with something and ate a bloody sugar strand dohnut :dohh::dohh::dohh: about 300 cals :wacko: ate 1170 cals today which is not bad but would have been better without the dohnut :wacko: will that put weight on me with all the fat and things or if its within cals will I still lose???! 
hope your all doing well, glad this thread is still going :D

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

if youve been eating udner 1200 cals for good few days(week) it could go on you yes as body will really enjoy it & store it.


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

No im going to the meetings cause my mam said she's gonna join with me :D knowing her though she will probably stop going after few weeks so ill end up going on my own lol

Yep i know it's good to see it active again im still eating crappy atm not as crappy as i was though lol just had beans on toast :)


----------



## Boothh

hi everyone i cant decide what to do in january, im thinking of trying the new WW, but my friend has asked me to join slimming world with her? has anyone done both and can tell me benefits of each, iv never done slimming world so im unsure whether it will be as good x


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

Ahh join WW becki :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thats a good thing then laura, going save on money, then can spend that on ww food or something. 

my eating isnt 'brilliant' but just have do best i can, i get less TC having 2 kids than 1. I dont have supermarket within walking distance cant afford fresh foods weekly, plus petrol. ahh annoying as hell.


----------

